# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Less is More Log

## tarmyg

Hi guys,

This is my new log where I will be documenting my journey from today's Photo shoot, October 6, 2015 (I did not make it, needed better conditioning the judge said) until the next one which is approximately 365 days away. I have called it Less is More and I will do this very slowly and I will do it using a Ketogenic diet. Will this maximize muscle growth? Doubtful, but the carbs I have tried to eat lately makes me feel so bad and makes me bloated in zero time that I have decided this is a better way for me. I will start at about 2595kcal (20g carbs, 190g protein, 195g fat) which is still a small deficit and eat like that for a few weeks or until I see weight moving in one or the other direction. 

Diet:
Ketogenic diet
Macro breakdown - 20g carbs, 190g protein, 195g fat

Supplementation:
HGH 1.8IU/ed throughout the whole year
Test-E 200mg/wk
Tren -A 100mg/wk

The Test-E and Tren-A will be rotated throughout the whole year.

I'll weigh-in tomorrow to have some starting stats. Had one last Pizza tonight before the start and also to end my cut that have been going on for a long time so weight might be a bit out of wack but it will correct itself in time.

----------


## RaginCajun

You know I will be following along!

What about potatoes? 

Are you using a PT or doing it on your own?

What type of training are you going to incorporate?

----------


## tarmyg

> You know I will be following along!
> 
> What about potatoes? 
> 
> Are you using a PT or doing it on your own?
> 
> What type of training are you going to incorporate?


No carbs at all, or as minimal as possible. I simply feel like shit with them, hard to describe.

No PT, this I am doing on my own but I got a lot of excellent advice on here from a vet and I am using that. I learned so much during the cut about how my body works and how it responds to AAS that I am taking all that with me going into this. Diet should be pretty spot on.

I am doing 1h of Crossfit in the morning and 1h of lifting, focusing on isolation movements, in the afternoon.

----------


## davidtheman100

> No carbs at all, or as minimal as possible. I simply feel like shit with them, hard to describe.



So you've felt like shit more or less your whole life?

----------


## tarmyg

Beginning stats, October 7, 2015:

Weight: 168.5
Bodyfat (DEXA): 9.5%


Ending somewhere in October 2016:

Goal: 175
Bodyfat: 7%

Breakfast this morning (This is actually two meals)
8 eggs
260g of Bacon fried in 25g of butter and 100ml of Coconut Milk

----------


## tarmyg

> So you've felt like shit more or less your whole life?


HAHA :-) Only time I actually felt awesome is when I am in a surplus and on no carbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Beginning stats, October 7, 2015:
> 
> Weight: 168.5
> Bodyfat (DEXA): 9.5%
> 
> 
> Ending somewhere in October 2016:
> 
> Goal: 175
> ...



mmmmmmmmmmmm bacon!!!

----------


## tarmyg

I doubt I'll be updating this log as much as the cutting log simply because eating more food is not as difficult as cutting and motivation is way higher. My macros from yesterday were slightly off. Will probably happen from time to time but I feel absolutely amazing and energetic like crazy. Workouts feel like it is the easiest thing even though I am pushing as hard as I possibly can. This is a great feeling thus far.



Totals
2,592
13
186
134
4
0


Your Daily Goal
2,595
20
195
190
95
38


Remaining
3
7
8
55
90
38



Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Sugar
Fiber

----------


## tarmyg

Morning,

I weigh in every day and I am still (Only 4 days in) dropping weight. I am hoping this will even out in a few days to another week or I will add 100kcal/ed. Calculations state 2850kcal/ed for maintenance, but I am confirming this with real world tests. I am receiving my shipment of HGH on the 23rd of this month. I buy so much in one go I buy directly from the company that imports it from America. I got enough Test and Tren at home to last me, almost, the rest of the year.

Here is what the diet looked like yesterday!

----------


## tarmyg

Ok, so you know those days when you wake up and you are hungry from the get-go? I do, and most of the time when I have a cheat day I do not record things, I just eat. However, yesterday I needed to eat more than normal and I decided to record every single thing that went into my body and here is what that looked like. The good thing is I for sure stopped the weight loss at this point :-) The funny thing is, for me, eating like this is ZERO problem, no wonder I used to be a fat ****!

----------


## tarmyg

Taking off for home, Upstate NY for a couple of weeks. Not been home in a couple of years and I will enjoy clean air, drinking water out of the faucet, and driving on the right side of the road among other things. Log might be a bit slow during this time as I will not train while I am away.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Taking off for home, Upstate NY for a couple of weeks. Not been home in a couple of years and I will enjoy clean air, drinking water out of the faucet, and driving on the right side of the road among other things. Log might be a bit slow during this time as I will not train while I am away.


Nice!

Enjoy your time bud!

----------


## tarmyg

Back home as of 3 am this morning and jetlagging like crazy. Gained some fat while gone but it was worth every darn bit of it. Not trained for almost two weeks now but will be back in ym tomorrow as normal and a second round at 4 or 5 pm with crossfit. I think the combination will take me to the next level, or I hope so anyway. We shall see in less than a year.

----------


## tarmyg

Clocked in at 171lb this morning which, considering how I ate the last 10 days, pretty darn good. I am of course back to a steady and controlled diet as of Yesterday which is 2,800kcal/day with a macro breakdown of >24g carbs, 216g fat, and 190g of protein. I started my HGH yesterday also. Got about a 3 month supply in the fridge at the time and will just stock up as needed. I will run a blood test at the end of the month and depending on what that says start with my Test and Tren combo. My blood test will always decide where this goes and if that is not in working order I will just hold off on things. 

Workout today pretty much sucked however as I am jet lagging and felt pretty nauseous during the entire workout. Still got Crossfit at 5 pm and will hit that as hard as I can. Got 299 days to reach my goal and it would seem feasible at this point.

----------


## RaginCajun

jealous of your cycle!

need to get my fat arse moving again!

glad you had a good trip home bud!

----------


## tarmyg

Saturday morning and I must admit that *novastepp* is having an effect on me, damn convincing that guy ;-) I am considering trying to use a carb-up day once/week using only complex carbs. Simple carbs are out as I bloat and feel, in general, miserable. I will wait at least one more week before, maybe, trying this as I need to read up on exactly how to carb up. From what I know at this point, and this might change, I would need about 465g Carbs, 190g Protein, and 20g Fat. 

My Crossfit workout last afternoon went much better than the lifting in the morning. WoD was amazing and I felt strong as ****. I probably helped that I was the only one and the 4 pm group all stood around seeing how well I was going to do so giving up was not really in the cards ;-)

----------


## tarmyg

Monday morning and just as my cutting log I intend to write about what actually happens. The past couple of days has been difficult to stay on target. I can not really feel full and, as I have demonstrated several times to myself when documenting everything, can eat CRAZY amounts of food and not really feel satisfied (We are talking 6000+ kcal here). I think there might be an actual condition here so I am going to run some blood test, specifically looking at Leptin. What I do know is that, simple carbs, literally turns off the feeling of hunger so I am staying away from those. My wife, keeping it real, told me to stay away from ANYTHING processed (That include processed meats) as that do seem to mess me up. I am going to try that for a while and see how it works. Unless it is raw and I can cook it myself I will not eat it as when I do that I stay on target very well. Think I just got my solution, guess that is what happens when you write directly what's in your mind. :-)

Today I got Shoulders & Traps in the morning and 1h of Crossfit at 5 pm.

----------


## RaginCajun

you don't think you are over doing it working out twice a day with weights?

----------


## NACH3

Hey t, 

Are you planning on using Ronnies Slingshot method for this... Usually used at higher doses b4 sides creep(like SCBing) then drop down to a trt dose - 

Ex - blast for 4-6wks drop down for 6 wks blast etc etc?? 

Best of luck w/the upcoming New shoot!

----------


## NACH3

> you don't think you are over doing it working out twice a day with weights?


How many rest days are you having?? How many hrs a night are you sleeping(or in the day as well if possible)??

I'm thinking along the lines of what RC has stated - you may burn yourself out and or overtrain to the point of having to rest and recover which could in reality make you go 2 steps forward 4 back - you know your body better than us... Just giving my opinion - as I've done this and burnt out rather quickly!

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Tarmyg, I'm subbed. Your reaction to carbs, specifically simple carbs, sounds identical to mine. Might be borrowing some ideas from you here. Good luck w/ your goals!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Monday morning and just as my cutting log I intend to write about what actually happens. The past couple of days has been difficult to stay on target. I can not really feel full and, as I have demonstrated several times to myself when documenting everything, can eat CRAZY amounts of food and not really feel satisfied (We are talking 6000+ kcal here). I think there might be an actual condition here so I am going to run some blood test, specifically looking at Leptin. What I do know is that, simple carbs, literally turns off the feeling of hunger so I am staying away from those. My wife, keeping it real, told me to stay away from ANYTHING processed (That include processed meats) as that do seem to mess me up. I am going to try that for a while and see how it works. Unless it is raw and I can cook it myself I will not eat it as when I do that I stay on target very well. Think I just got my solution, guess that is what happens when you write directly what's in your mind. :-) Today I got Shoulders & Traps in the morning and 1h of Crossfit at 5 pm.


 your on the right track with the food. If it wasn't alive or grew from the ground I won't touch it and anything processed is a waste of time

----------


## tarmyg

> you don't think you are over doing it working out twice a day with weights?


I do not think so as I have only added 3h/wk in training and during my Crossfit time I am using pretty light weights and focusing on bringing my heart rate to the absolute max. But it is on my mind and should my body not respond well I will reevaluate it of course.




> Hey t, 
> 
> Are you planning on using Ronnies Slingshot method for this... Usually used at higher doses b4 sides creep(like SCBing) then drop down to a trt dose - 
> 
> Ex - blast for 4-6wks drop down for 6 wks blast etc etc?? 
> 
> Best of luck w/the upcoming New shoot!


Was not sure I was going to answer this question as some irresponsible moron might get ideas but I decided to answer. As diet determines success I am running very meager amounts of AAS. Here is what it looks like:

HGH 1.8IU/ed
Test-E 200mg/wk
Tren -A 100mg/wk, 8 weeks on 8 weeks off, this is assuming that my bloods come back in acceptable conditions.

I feel comfortable running this as I learned very well during my cut how AAS will do little to nothing unless my diet is in check.




> How many rest days are you having?? How many hrs a night are you sleeping(or in the day as well if possible)??
> 
> I'm thinking along the lines of what RC has stated - you may burn yourself out and or overtrain to the point of having to rest and recover which could in reality make you go 2 steps forward 4 back - you know your body better than us... Just giving my opinion - as I've done this and burnt out rather quickly!


As I said to RC, I have only added 3h/wk and this is mainly HIIT cardio as I am using light weights (I take Saturday and Sunday off). I get somewhere between 8-10h/night and when I feel a bit off I take 100mg Modafinil which gets me up and running again. I rarely use that though compared to when I was cutting. I am trying to be as careful to not overtrain as possible but I just listen to my body and when I feel completely worn out I rest.




> Tarmyg, I'm subbed. Your reaction to carbs, specifically simple carbs, sounds identical to mine. Might be borrowing some ideas from you here. Good luck w/ your goals!


Thanks for following along.




> your on the right track with the food. If it wasn't alive or grew from the ground I won't touch it and anything processed is a waste of time


Thank you, it has taken me a long time to understand how my body functions, I am a slow learner my any standard for some reason.

----------


## Bio-Active

Just remember this game is all about figuring out what works best for you. We can only guid each other based on our own experience but I do know that we all react different to food. There are some basics but for the most part we all have a different nutrition plan to reach our goals

----------


## tarmyg

I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the diet this time around. I think it is diet related anyhow. Even sticking to 2800kcal/day I am not feeling energetic enough for my taste. Something is off and I am not sure what it is at this moment. Saturday I have a blood test coming up and I hope that it will be in the ranges I want. Well, tomorrow is another day. Only did Back workout today and yesterday I skipped my 5 pm Crossfit. Maybe it is simply a slump!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the diet this time around. I think it is diet related anyhow. Even sticking to 2800kcal/day I am not feeling energetic enough for my taste. Something is off and I am not sure what it is at this moment. Saturday I have a blood test coming up and I hope that it will be in the ranges I want. Well, tomorrow is another day. Only did Back workout today and yesterday I skipped my 5 pm Crossfit. Maybe it is simply a slump!


are you getting enough rest/sleep?

----------


## NACH3

Was in total understanding of you may not have answered that ? Regarding SBCing or the slingshot method.... You are using the tren Ina manner that will burn fat like no other! 

I'm sub'd and wish you all the best, t! 

-Nach

----------


## novastepp

> I seem to be having a bit of a problem with the diet this time around. I think it is diet related anyhow. Even sticking to 2800kcal/day I am not feeling energetic enough for my taste. Something is off and I am not sure what it is at this moment. Saturday I have a blood test coming up and I hope that it will be in the ranges I want. Well, tomorrow is another day. Only did Back workout today and yesterday I skipped my 5 pm Crossfit. Maybe it is simply a slump!


I'm not going to say what I want to say, but you know what that is  :Smilie: 

Is it possible you are overtrained and need to take a break? Don't ever undervalue the benefit of resting. Let your body recover and promote the anabolic environment from exercise and hopefully the reduction in fat as well.

----------


## tarmyg

> are you getting enough rest/sleep?


Still at 8-10h/night. Maybe it is not quality sleep somehow.




> Was in total understanding of you may not have answered that ? Regarding SBCing or the slingshot method.... You are using the tren Ina manner that will burn fat like no other! 
> 
> I'm sub'd and wish you all the best, t! 
> 
> -Nach


Thanks, I am hoping so.




> I'm not going to say what I want to say, but you know what that is 
> 
> Is it possible you are overtrained and need to take a break? Don't ever undervalue the benefit of resting. Let your body recover and promote the anabolic environment from exercise and hopefully the reduction in fat as well.


I am listening brother So Lets see how this goes :-) Here is my breakfast this morning:

----------


## novastepp

You will most likely feel a blast from all those carbs. I know you like the fruit, but next time I would just eat oats and a smaller protein source to make up the cals from the fruit. Maybe... a few berries in a cup of oats with the milk, then a scoop of whey in water. Should off-set the need for the nanner at least.

And this is very trivial, but your calculations are incorrect in regard to macros and their corresponding cals.

For example, even with rounding, the banana contains 23g carbs and 1 g protein should be 24g at 4 cals each, which is 96 cals.
Raspberries are 20g at 4cals each which is 80 cals, plus 9 cals from the fat gram which is 89cals.
Milk is 20 at 4 which is 80, plus 63 from the fat which adds to 143cals.
And the oats are 64 at 4 each which is 256 plus 54 cals from fat which is 310 cals
total is 638.

Might matter over the course of an entire day.

----------


## tarmyg

> And this is very trivial, but your calculations are incorrect in regard to macros and their corresponding cals.


LOL, I got to report this to My Fitness Pal :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Well, I got sick Saturday with a sore throat and that is partially why I felt lethargic I think. I have also changed my diet now and will leave that alone for 4 weeks (As I always tell everyone else) and see what happens. The rate that my body is able to gather fat should be a science paper for someone I think, It is quite amazing.

----------


## novastepp

> Well, I got sick Saturday with a sore throat and that is partially why I felt lethargic I think. I have also changed my diet now and will leave that alone for 4 weeks (As I always tell everyone else) and see what happens. The rate that my body is able to gather fat should be a science paper for someone I think, It is quite amazing.


I respect you greatly for practicing what you preach and taking the time to listen to your body and determine what is best for you. I'm sure you will find success, keep it up!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well, I got sick Saturday with a sore throat and that is partially why I felt lethargic I think. I have also changed my diet now and will leave that alone for 4 weeks (As I always tell everyone else) and see what happens. The rate that my body is able to gather fat should be a science paper for someone I think, It is quite amazing.


Damn get well bud

I bet my body could beat yours in a race on storing fat!

----------


## tarmyg

Weighed myself this morning and clocked in at 80kg (176lb). Now, I realize that there is a lot of water there due to carb intake and such but **** me, almost 14lb in a month. Well, I'll just keep plugging, got 3.5 weeks left to see where this diet is taking me so no rush changes.

----------


## RaginCajun

My weight can fluctuate 5-7 pounds in a day in regards to water and carbs.

----------


## ghettoboyd

hi brother im enjoying your log but im concerned you may be overtraining and your CNS is taxed....you may want to pull back a bit and see if you energy bounces back...maybe you would benefit more if you only did one workout per day...my 2 cents for free...good luck...

----------


## tarmyg

> hi brother im enjoying your log but im concerned you may be overtraining and your CNS is taxed....you may want to pull back a bit and see if you energy bounces back...maybe you would benefit more if you only did one workout per day...my 2 cents for free...good luck...


More than one have brought this up so I am paying extra close attention to this and the slightest feel of something off I'll pull back on the workouts. I was back in the gym today and felt very energetic.

Can not say how much I appreciate the feedback guys. It is much appreciated!

----------


## novastepp

> More than one have brought this up so I am paying extra close attention to this and the slightest feel of something off I'll pull back on the workouts. I was back in the gym today and felt very energetic.
> 
> Can not say how much I appreciate the feedback guys. It is much appreciated!


How long have you been performing your current training split? Are you adapted too much and maybe just need to change up the workouts? It can help you drive right through a lag.

----------


## NACH3

Really enjoying this log, t! 

While we are mostly all concerned with you and possible overtraining... You are the one who knows your body best... Just listen to it as you've been... I just had to take a full wk off b/c I didn't listen to my body - glad you've recognized that! 

It's good that you've come down 14lbs... How much bf? It seems your opening up that growth window for a more anabolic environment for your body to grow in! 
Best, 
Nach

----------


## tarmyg

> How long have you been performing your current training split? Are you adapted too much and maybe just need to change up the workouts? It can help you drive right through a lag.


I just switched it 2 weeks ago and I always do 10 weeks training and one week off, no matter what.




> Really enjoying this log, t! 
> 
> While we are mostly all concerned with you and possible overtraining... You are the one who knows your body best... Just listen to it as you've been... I just had to take a full wk off b/c I didn't listen to my body - glad you've recognized that! 
> 
> It's good that you've come down 14lbs... How much bf? It seems your opening up that growth window for a more anabolic environment for your body to grow in! 
> Best, 
> Nach


Thanks Nach and shit man, Congrats on Monitor status, got be on my best behaviour now :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Today's super positive update. I felt good from waking up and my energy levels felt like they were through the roof. When I got to the gym I tore that place up today. There was not enough weights and energy never seemed to go down. Crazy, felt like Superman in there. Think I got this down now. I am getting enough nutrition, maybe a bit too much and I only do Crossfit 2 times/week. Anyhow, felt like a million bucks today so I will keep this protocol for a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad you are back to normal!

----------


## tarmyg

Another day another super day. I am close to 3.2 - 3.3 kcal/day now and weight have stabilized at 180lb for the last few weigh-ins. I am tearing it up in the gym. Not done any Crossfit this week as I was sick past weekend and wanted to go slow. Next week I do have Crossfit Tues/Thurs and looking forward to that. I had almost forgotten what it feels like to feel GOOD in the gym and in general, but this is it. BOOM!

----------


## tarmyg

I am pulling back on calorie amount just a tad as I am gaining a bit too much fat for my own taste right now but boy, energy levels are through the roof. I am going to try dieting with carbs somewhere around the June timeframe when I need to start thinking about the upcoming competition. I know I need to pretty much low-carb it at the end anyways so might as well try it. I am setting new records in the gym daily. One thing that has never been a problem for me is to go all out. I know there is a lot of inspiration in Marcus thread (If you have not read it, do so now: http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...eon%2A%2A.html) but I have never needed it for that specific reason, but there is a wealth of information there that even a vet in the gym could use. My mood is also at an all-time high and playing with my daughter is a joy again and I feel like it could go on forever. All in all guys, this is going really well!

----------


## novastepp

> I am pulling back on calorie amount just a tad as I am gaining a bit too much fat for my own taste right now but boy, energy levels are through the roof. I am going to try dieting with carbs somewhere around the June timeframe when I need to start thinking about the upcoming competition. I know I need to pretty much low-carb it at the end anyways so might as well try it. I am setting new records in the gym daily. One thing that has never been a problem for me is to go all out. I know there is a lot of inspiration in Marcus thread (If you have not read it, do so now: http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...eon%2A%2A.html) but I have never needed it for that specific reason, but there is a wealth of information there that even a vet in the gym could use. My mood is also at an all-time high and playing with my daughter is a joy again and I feel like it could go on forever. All in all guys, this is going really well!


I've very happy to hear that. Keep it up!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like things are looking up and up!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

if you don't mind, post up some of your crossfit exercises. i like to get different ideas for workouts

----------


## tarmyg

> if you don't mind, post up some of your crossfit exercises. i like to get different ideas for workouts


I'll post the WOD each Tuesday and Thursday when I train it. Place is closed this week due to holidays.

----------


## tarmyg

Struggling a little bit at the moment in keeping the diet clean. This is why I partially have been very hesitant to introduce carbs in the way I have. I seem to have a very, I mean VERY, hard time eating clean while eating this type of food. This is nothing new, it has been a constant struggle for years and something that will not go away anytime soon. I will need to rectify this problem in a short period of time before it gets completely out of hand but doing that and keeping carbs in there seems hard. I am almost never full unless I eat ridiculous amounts of food. I still have not checked my leptin so that is on the todo list, but something is off. Not sure there is something medically but if I have to struggle like this for the next 40-50 years it will simply not work and I'll, sooner or later, end up fat as ****. Just another day I guess. On a positive note, energy levels are up as never before.

----------


## RaginCajun

i try to keep my main carbs to Ezekiel bread (or Daves killer seed bread), oats, and sweet potatoes

love sweet potatoes!

interesting to see what your leptin levels are as that piques my interest in me as well

----------


## novastepp

> Struggling a little bit at the moment in keeping the diet clean. This is why I partially have been very hesitant to introduce carbs in the way I have. I seem to have a very, I mean VERY, hard time eating clean while eating this type of food. This is nothing new, it has been a constant struggle for years and something that will not go away anytime soon. I will need to rectify this problem in a short period of time before it gets completely out of hand but doing that and keeping carbs in there seems hard. I am almost never full unless I eat ridiculous amounts of food. I still have not checked my leptin so that is on the todo list, but something is off. Not sure there is something medically but if I have to struggle like this for the next 40-50 years it will simply not work and I'll, sooner or later, end up fat as ****. Just another day I guess. On a positive note, energy levels are up as never before.


You can do it!

It s a change and you need to give yourself time to understand it, accept it, and use it to your advantage. Keep yourself aware of you tendencies and maybe drink some water with fiber, or brush your teeth, or drink coffee when you feel those tendencies arise. You are in control and you will make progress when you find all of the positives and use them in your favor.

----------


## bloodchoke

> Struggling a little bit at the moment in keeping the diet clean. This is why I partially have been very hesitant to introduce carbs in the way I have. I seem to have a very, I mean VERY, hard time eating clean while eating this type of food. This is nothing new, it has been a constant struggle for years and something that will not go away anytime soon. I will need to rectify this problem in a short period of time before it gets completely out of hand but doing that and keeping carbs in there seems hard. I am almost never full unless I eat ridiculous amounts of food. I still have not checked my leptin so that is on the todo list, but something is off. Not sure there is something medically but if I have to struggle like this for the next 40-50 years it will simply not work and I'll, sooner or later, end up fat as ****. Just another day I guess. On a positive note, energy levels are up as never before.


This is one reason that I'm interested in short-estered, 6-8 week cycles. Call me what you will (I've heard worse, probably today), but 12 weeks is a long time for me to be a good boy.

----------


## tarmyg

As always I am listening to what you guys are saying. I ALWAYS carry water and as soon as I feel hungry that is my first choice and I am now adding some fiber to that (Fiber-packed Coke Zero, YUMMY). I am now also carrying my toothbrush (LOL) and I'll try that little trick and see if that helps a little bit. It is, a strange psychological dilemma this whole thing. I lived on WAY less calories during my cut but eating more is making me more hungry. Interesting! Bizarre? In terms of training/food I will make one slight modification, I NEVER ate before training and that always worked well. I have started eating before training and I think I will switch back so I delay food a bit. That tends to help me a little bit.

----------


## novastepp

Your metabolism is improving. The more you eat, the more your body will require a larger amount of food. Typically, that is why cutting is difficult because you are lowering calories while your body wants more. It makes sense to me, because in my experience clean eating makes me very hungry and I will always consume more food eating that way and it just fuels the fire.

----------


## tarmyg

@RaginCajun

At your request I started a thread here: http://forums.steroid.com/crossfit/577313-wod.html

----------


## tarmyg

My weight has stabilized at 187lb and one interesting observation, it have become harder to eat as much food. It's like the body is saying, "This is your optimal weight so I'll make you less hungry". Body fat is somewhere 14-16% I would say. It is crazy how much my body responded after the cut. It is interesting to see what everyone is saying in action. The body was craving nutrients and as I never slowed down training once I started eating my muscles responded VERY favorably. Feeling like a million dollars and since I do not have to jump on a cut for another 6 months I can not wait to see what I can gain in that time period :-)

----------


## tarmyg

I can confirm that my weight really has stopped at 187lb at this time. It is 5 days since my last update and weight is still the same. It was weird during Thanksgiving not being able o eat as much. It was simply not possible. Maybe it is a temporary thing but, for me, it is odd. HGH is going fine with 1.8IU (0.6mg) per day, test-e at 200mg/wk, and currently 100mg tren -a (Got another 4 weeks on that). Upper body looks great really but abs like shit, covered in flab, except the top row that I can slightly see :-)

I got a call from one of the judges in the competition today asking if I was going for the finals in January. Told him I thought I did not make which he was was a bit surprised to hear. Not as surprised as me finding out I actually made it through. Regardless of what happened there, I am not even close to pull that one off at this time so I told him, see you next year. Guy laughed, ending with, yeah, guessing you'll be the only white dude next year also :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesday morning here in India and I just finished Triceps and Biceps. Still got a quick 5k later today. Not doing cardio to control weight but to increase endurance as I plan on doing a run late in 2016 and need to get my muscles used to that kind of activity. Not been running for close to 10 years so I am getting help from my business partner who just certified himself as an Iron Man coach. Working out real well! I am feeling unusually tired for the past week or so and as I said previously, having a hard time eating what I need. Stuck around 2,400 - 2,600 kcal/day and I need more like 3,000 - 3,200 at this time. I am only eating "clean" foods at this time and maybe that is what is causing this. I hit up a local KFC yesterday and after the 6pcs meal fell asleep on the chair in the restaurant, also had a hard time finishing the food and let me tell you that is NOT normal for me. Got 4 weeks left on Tren -A and possibly that is causing some tiredness as that is one side effect. 12 weeks until more bloodwork so let's see what that says.

----------


## novastepp

You may want to look into test/tren lethargy. Many feel very lethargic when they have high hematocrit levels. Sounds like this may be your issue.

----------


## tarmyg

Weight is still stable and strength is going up, new squat and bench PRs. I came down with something in the last few days so no training today until Monday. Done that mistake before of training while sick and, yeah, did not turn out so well. Missing a couple of days is not a big deal in the big scheme of things. I have only done my 5-day split with two 5km runs each week for a while as we got a company launch on Saturday and time is less. After that, I'll add back in my Crossfit 2 times/week. Truly looking forward to that one. Still hard to eat enough calories but I am squeezing in enough to gain so that is good. The overall feeling is good and I feel in general very energetic.

----------


## RaginCajun

nice on the PRs! get well bud!

wondering if you have started the metformin or doing more research into it, saw that thread on it in the lounge

----------


## tarmyg

> nice on the PRs! get well bud!
> 
> wondering if you have started the metformin or doing more research into it, saw that thread on it in the lounge


Still researching that one. Want to know a bit more before jumping into it. Might wait for a clinical trial that is starting in the US to finish first. Do not really feel in any rush about it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Still researching that one. Want to know a bit more before jumping into it. Might wait for a clinical trial that is starting in the US to finish first. Do not really feel in any rush about it.


it definitely piqued my interest!

----------


## tarmyg

Strength is through the ****ing roof and people around me think that I apparently have gotten enormous. Guess they never met Marcus300 or someone like him :-) Honestly, I have gotten much bigger by pretty much force feeding myself food and working like a ****ing maniac in the gym. There is a lot of fat on the frame now, but I honestly do not care at this specific time as there is a long term plan. I have found a contest prep coach company who is going to help me to get ready for October 2016. They said we need to start around the beginning of March for me to be ready. 

With all this strength my forearms have given up. There is a pain that comes as soon as I put any load on them, can not even lift my daughter honestly and she is 56lb. This means biceps training is completely out for a while and to a certain extent chest. Shoulders for some reason still works fine to workout. Back is fine as I can use straps and completely relax the forearms. 

Put up a new profile pic on Facebook and people immediately asked what I am taking, such is life!

An interesting note for the real BB nerds, I have looked around for a new gym and went to one the other day and met up with Pavan Shetty who apparently also trains people there. I look like a matchstick next to that mofo. LOL.

----------


## tarmyg

Right now I am doing really well. I got another 12 days left on Tren -A and then it's time for an 8-week break from that. Going to be nice not having to pin EoD for a while but at the same time, it has been a remarkable experience. My BP is quite high, but I fully expect that to drop down to normal levels after I discontinue the Tren-A. Overall, quality of life is VERY high right now which is reflected in my work life that is going really well. As we all know, this comes and goes so I am enjoying it while it lasts.

----------


## tarmyg

I have slowly been building up my training and currently I am, most weeks, able to pull off the following:

Monday: 
Morning: Traps & Shoulders, 30 min elliptical
Evening: 5k run, takes around 25-30 min

Tuesday: Legs & Chest, 30 min elliptical

Wednesday: 
Morning: Biceps & Triceps, 30 min elliptical
Evening: Crossfit

Thursday: 
Morning: Back, 30 min elliptical
Evening: 5k run

Friday: Chest, 30 min elliptical

Saturday: Crossfit

In terms of cycling, this is the current status. I am from today only on 200mg of Test-E/wk and 1.8iu of HGH. No more Tren -A until March 1 assuming blood test comes back Ok, can not wait for that honestly :-) What a ride this is and I got almost a year of this to go. BOYAA!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have slowly been building up my training and currently I am, most weeks, able to pull off the following:
> 
> Monday: 
> Morning: Traps & Shoulders, 30 min elliptical
> Evening: 5k run, takes around 25-30 min
> 
> Tuesday: Legs & Chest, 30 min elliptical
> 
> Wednesday: 
> ...


jealous of the cycle!!!

sounds like you are doing great!

i need to get back to doing two a days!

----------


## tarmyg

Today I walked into Crossfit apparently forgetting that I have Tennis elbow in both arms. After two rope climbs, my memory had refreshed itself and the pains were almost unbearable. I was doing really well before this with resting. I think I will ask for corticosteroid shots in both arms, take a couple or more of weeks off arms training and hope for the best. I am doing everything as recommended in my other thread, simply forgot today and paid the price. Such is life!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today I walked into Crossfit apparently forgetting that I have Tennis elbow in both arms. After two rope climbs, my memory had refreshed itself and the pains were almost unbearable. I was doing really well before this with resting. I think I will ask for corticosteroid shots in both arms, take a couple or more of weeks off arms training and hope for the best. I am doing everything as recommended in my other thread, simply forgot today and paid the price. Such is life!


damn man, i know the feeling!

i got/get them bad when i was on cycle, guess it is from pushing harder

hope you heal up

----------


## tarmyg

I am about 2.5 weeks off Tren -A and from a strength perspective I am not noticing any difference, in fact, I have further increased my 1RM on pretty much everything. I am keeping up calories as best I can. I have stabilized my weight at 190lb since December 16, 2015. It's a bizarre feeling of not gaining any more weight even though I am eating pretty hardcore. I for sure have gained quite a bit of fat but that have stopped and right now I am only gaining strength. My next Tren-A run should theoretically start on March 1 which is the same day as my cut is supposed to start for the October competition. I have zero interest in starting a cut at this time TBH because this continuing strength gain is a bit intoxicating :-)

----------


## krugerr

Excellent bro! 
I hated tren -A, too much pinning for me! Up at 190lbs is good though mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

Time to start logging a bit more. I am making my diet a bit more accountable so I am going to keep posting that. This is sort of a lead up to the cut that will start in March. Going to shoot for 3000 calories/day which an approximate breakdown of 300g Carbs, 180g Protein, and 120g of fat. I am, as much as possible, staying away from simple carbs which are something I have been eating for a while now ever since I changed my diet from Keto to a "normal" diet. I noticed quite many discrepancies in MyFitnessPal but not so much that I am switching just yet. Will look into other apps though.

----------


## tarmyg

Just back from the Doctor where I got two Corticosteroid shots. That and complete rest for 2 weeks is what I will do. Running, elliptical and such is fine so I guess that is what I will do. Two weeks in the big scheme of things is no big deal but as you guys all know, staying away from the gym is ****ing difficult.

----------


## krugerr

With MFP, its easy to amend the meals if they're not accurate. Or if you know a certain food or product are incorrect, add your own. Typically you'll see that foods are verified,and others voted/used by many people.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just back from the Doctor where I got two Corticosteroid shots. That and complete rest for 2 weeks is what I will do. Running, elliptical and such is fine so I guess that is what I will do. Two weeks in the big scheme of things is no big deal but as you guys all know, staying away from the gym is ****ing difficult.


Just do what you can and heal up

----------


## tarmyg

Back from the gym, 40 minutes on the elliptical and a quick 3km run on the treadmill.

Diet yesterday looked like this:

Totals
2,979
198
159
188
37
33

Your Daily Goal
3,000
300
120
180
90
38

Remaining
21
102
-38
-8
52
5


Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Sugar
Fiber

----------


## tarmyg

Still not had a chance to train as of yet today. Just bought a jump rope and will train on double-under's until I can start lifting again. Of course, still elliptical and a quick run to go today!

Diet yesterday looked like this:

Totals
2,794
303
140
110
66
33

Your Daily Goal
3,000
300
120
180
90
38

Remaining
206
-2
-20
70
24
5


Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Sugar
Fiber

----------


## novastepp

Too much fat? Are your protein sources lean enough?

----------


## tarmyg

> Too much fat? Are your protein sources lean enough?


Protein is almost exclusively Chicken and what comes in the oatmeal.

At this time, I am simply eating enough protein and filling the rest up randomly. February 1 I'll start controlling the other macros a bit.

Looked like this today with one meal left to go:

----------


## novastepp

It may help you to smooth your macros out a bit across meals. In my opinion, 24 and 28 g of fat is too many g per meal. Also, 77g of carbs and especially 129g of carbs are too many per meal. Last, protein amounts of 114 g per meal is too many. You went without a quality protein meal, almost all day. Your first meal had some, but even then, not enough.

200g of protein, 300g of carbs, 120g of fat should be divided by your 6 meals. 33g pro, 50g carb, and 20g fat per meal. However, I think more than 10g of fat is per meal is too many, but that's my philosophy.

I suppose you didn't even ask for my help, and sorry I'm jumping in here, but I just wanted to share with you some thoughts to noodle with as you re-examine before Feb.

----------


## tarmyg

> It may help you to smooth your macros out a bit across meals. In my opinion, 24 and 28 g of fat is too many g per meal. Also, 77g of carbs and especially 129g of carbs are too many per meal. Last, protein amounts of 114 g per meal is too many. You went without a quality protein meal, almost all day. Your first meal had some, but even then, not enough.
> 
> 200g of protein, 300g of carbs, 120g of fat should be divided by your 6 meals. 33g pro, 50g carb, and 20g fat per meal. However, I think more than 10g of fat is per meal is too many, but that's my philosophy.
> 
> I suppose you didn't even ask for my help, and sorry I'm jumping in here, but I just wanted to share with you some thoughts to noodle with as you re-examine before Feb.


All comments are welcome in this thread, it's why I am here or I might as well post in my spare time in a Microsoft Word document :-)

Why do you feel that this equal split of macros across meals are so necessary?

----------


## Bio-Active

> All comments are welcome in this thread, it's why I am here or I might as well post in my spare time in a Microsoft Word document :-) Why do you feel that this equal split of macros across meals are so necessary?


it helps your body continue to get a steady flow of nutrients that it can use all day long

----------


## tarmyg

> it helps your body continue to get a steady flow of nutrients that it can use all day long


This makes complete sense to me. But if I am feeling fine does it, at the end of the day, make any other difference?

----------


## krugerr

> This makes complete sense to me. But if I am feeling fine does it, at the end of the day, make any other difference?


My thoughts, I was under the impression that nutrient timing / meal split was debunked. Eating 3 big meals is no better or worse than 6 smaller ones. So by that logic the macro split per meal doesnt matter, just the daily totals. 

I am of course, speculating, and trying to goad Nova into a discussion.  :Wink: 

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

> My thoughts, I was under the impression that nutrient timing / meal split was debunked. Eating 3 big meals is no better or worse than 6 smaller ones. So by that logic the macro split per meal doesnt matter, just the daily totals. I am of course, speculating, and trying to goad Nova into a discussion.  Sent from my iPhone using Forum


try doing that and getting to 6 % bf

----------


## krugerr

> try doing that and getting to 6 % bf


How so? Is 3000Kcal not equal, irrespective of how many meals it's broken into? (Assuming decent macro split)

Not being argumentative, just curious. Sorry for the derail Tarmy.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Bio-Active

> How so? Is 3000Kcal not equal, irrespective of how many meals it's broken into? (Assuming decent macro split) Not being argumentative, just curious. Sorry for the derail Tarmy. Sent from my iPhone using Forum


if your bulking up that would be one thing but to get your body into single digits it requires Precision food planning and food prep. Your body is going to fight you the whole way wanting to go into starvation mode. Tricking your body with smaller meals more often will give your body the food split over longer periods. I've tried it both ways and it's almost impossible without smaller meals spread out

----------


## krugerr

> if your bulking up that would be one thing but to get your body into single digits it requires Precision food planning and food prep. Your body is going to fight you the whole way wanting to go into starvation mode. Tricking your body with smaller meals more often will give your body the food split over longer periods. I've tried it both ways and it's almost impossible without smaller meals spread out


Thanks for the reply brother. I've never been single digits, and maybe that's partly it! I'm more confit able around 15-17%. I'm heavier now though!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Subbed!

----------


## tarmyg

> Not being argumentative, just curious. Sorry for the derail Tarmy.


As long as we talk nutrition and training I do not mind. You start posting dick pics we will have another discussion.

----------


## krugerr

> As long as we talk nutrition and training I do not mind. You start posting dick pics we will have another discussion.


Well that's foiled my next topic for discussion.  :Wink: 

How you finding the cardio,Tarmy?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

> Well that's foiled my next topic for discussion. 
> 
> How you finding the cardio,Tarmy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum


I got it pretty worked out.

40 minutes of elliptical. 
3-5km run on treadmill. 
500 Single unders. I am trying to learn double-unders though. 

Feel pretty lame not knowing lots of ways to switch up cardio but this seems to work and it's only for a couple of weeks anyway.

----------


## krugerr

> I got it pretty worked out. 40 minutes of elliptical. 3-5km run on treadmill. 500 Single unders. I am trying to learn double-unders though. Feel pretty lame not knowing lots of ways to switch up cardio but this seems to work and it's only for a couple of weeks anyway.


Elliptical or recumbent bike are my favourites. 
I'm too heavy for running, I get pains in my knees. And I've no coordination for skipping!

I guess you're right, cardio is cardio is cardio. Just bang some quality music on and prey it passes quickly!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## tarmyg

Well, I got inspired by the talking here so I started creating my base diet that I'll start using in February. Any inputs on this one?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...YDKKA4/pubhtml

I know some hate when it is linked to another site so I'll just post it here also, Google just makes this look more pretty :-)

Nutrition 2016








Breakfast
Servings
Calories
Fat
Carbohydrate
Protein



Oats
1.00
300.00
6.00
54.00
10.00



Milk
1.00
120.00
6.00
10.00
7.00












Brunch








Whole Egg
4.00
240.00
16.00
0.00
24.00



Slice bread
4.00
280.00
4.00
52.00
12.00












Lunch








Whole Egg
2.00
120.00
8.00
0.00
12.00



Slice bread
2.00
140.00
2.00
26.00
6.00



Medium Apple
1.00
80.00
0.00
17.00
0.00












Snack








Cashew Nuts
0.50
276.50
22.00
13.50
9.00












Dinner








Chicken (gram)
450.00
495.00
4.50
0.00
103.50



Broccoli
2.00
68.00
0.00
8.00
6.00



Rice
2.00
338.00
0.00
74.00
8.00












Snack








Greek Yoghurt
4.00
352.00
20.00
28.00
20.00



Whole Egg
1.00
60.00
4.00
0.00
6.00



Blueberries
1.00
88.00
1.00
17.00
1.00












Total

2957.50
93.50
299.50
224.50
617.50
grams

Percentage


15.14%
48.50%
36.36%













CAL LEFT
42.50

----------


## tarmyg

Back from the gym. 30 minutes of Elliptical, 3km run, 200 single-unders.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I got it pretty worked out. 40 minutes of elliptical. 3-5km run on treadmill. 500 Single unders. I am trying to learn double-unders though. Feel pretty lame not knowing lots of ways to switch up cardio but this seems to work and it's only for a couple of weeks anyway.


Stair master is awesome. Cycle class is more awesome for cardio IMHO.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Well, I got inspired by the talking here so I started creating my base diet that I'll start using in February. Any inputs on this one? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...YDKKA4/pubhtml I know some hate when it is linked to another site so I'll just post it here also, Google just makes this look more pretty :-) Nutrition 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am inspired by your food plan. I need to get back to basis. 

Why the bread? I am not a bread hater but seems a less nutrient dense option

----------


## tarmyg

> I am inspired by your food plan. I need to get back to basis. 
> 
> Why the bread? I am not a bread hater but seems a less nutrient dense option


Just something to put the egg on :-) and wanted some carbs in that meal.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

The total calories will be equal but metabolic impact the the body will not. For example eliminating carbs form first meal upon awakening keeps body relying on fat for fuel and not glucose thus shifting the metabolic activity to fat burning. Consuming most carbs prior to and after resistance training shifts the body into glucose level restoring state and conversely into an anabolic state, the added insulin release also pushes amino acids into the muscle tissue for added recovery, so the calorie impact is different then if only 3 meals were eaten. If you want to be a bikini model them ITFYM might be good enough, if you want to be a a extreme human specimen, you need more detail then this to achieve it. to reach incredible heights you need to take extraordinary steps. thats my 0.02 cents!




> How so? Is 3000Kcal not equal, irrespective of how many meals it's broken into? (Assuming decent macro split)
> 
> Not being argumentative, just curious. Sorry for the derail Tarmy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MIKE_XXL

As i said above, skip the carbs upon awakening, stay in fat burning zone longer loose the body fat, time most carb intake around gym time...this gives you anabolic edge...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> As i said above, skip the carbs upon awakening, stay in fat burning zone longer loose the body fat, time most carb intake around gym time...this gives you anabolic edge...


^^^ this worked for me well (when practiced)! I sprinkled some blueberries in with almonds just to give me something to look forward to as a mid morning Snack which is technically meal 2 for me!)

----------


## kelkel

> If you want to be a bikini model


Kinda.

----------


## tarmyg

> Kinda.


Start talking bikini models and kelkel enters the thread :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Since I have only been down to 9.6% body fat I will need to take some of the advice herein even though I can not find anything scientific around it. Of course, finding enough subjects to study who is going sub 7% is probably a hard task so one can test the claims made here. I assume, MIKE_XXL and Bio-Active are talking from experience here and not some science so I'll go with that. I am going to re-order my menu to arrange it in this way.

5.30 am, 40 minutes elliptical, 3km run, 500 singe-unders.

9.30 am, Shoulders and Traps, testing the waters a bit but this specific workout has never put any strain on my Tennis elbow so I was testing it a bit and it was fine.

----------


## krugerr

> The total calories will be equal but metabolic impact the the body will not. For example eliminating carbs form first meal upon awakening keeps body relying on fat for fuel and not glucose thus shifting the metabolic activity to fat burning. Consuming most carbs prior to and after resistance training shifts the body into glucose level restoring state and conversely into an anabolic state, the added insulin release also pushes amino acids into the muscle tissue for added recovery, so the calorie impact is different then if only 3 meals were eaten. If you want to be a bikini model them ITFYM might be good enough, if you want to be a a extreme human specimen, you need more detail then this to achieve it. to reach incredible heights you need to take extraordinary steps. thats my 0.02 cents!


Thank you very much Mike. That sounds fairly logical, and it follows the approach of Carb Back Loading, which I have read about before.  :Smilie:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Quite contrary, the science is that once the insulin is release post carb meal, the body shifts into storage mode and lipolysis is all but stopped. If you avoid carbs in the morning you limit the insulin release and remain in the fat burning from the over night fast.





> Since I have only been down to 9.6% body fat I will need to take some of the advice herein even though I can not find anything scientific around it. Of course, finding enough subjects to study who is going sub 7% is probably a hard task so one can test the claims made here. I assume, MIKE_XXL and Bio-Active are talking from experience here and not some science so I'll go with that. I am going to re-order my menu to arrange it in this way.
> 
> 5.30 am, 40 minutes elliptical, 3km run, 500 singe-unders.
> 
> 9.30 am, Shoulders and Traps, testing the waters a bit but this specific workout has never put any strain on my Tennis elbow so I was testing it a bit and it was fine.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Since I have only been down to 9.6% body fat I will need to take some of the advice herein even though I can not find anything scientific around it. Of course, finding enough subjects to study who is going sub 7% is probably a hard task so one can test the claims made here. I assume, MIKE_XXL and Bio-Active are talking from experience here and not some science so I'll go with that. I am going to re-order my menu to arrange it in this way. 5.30 am, 40 minutes elliptical, 3km run, 500 singe-unders. 9.30 am, Shoulders and Traps, testing the waters a bit but this specific workout has never put any strain on my Tennis elbow so I was testing it a bit and it was fine.


getting ready for a show and reducing bf to the extreme fasted cardio in the am is best. It gives your body no choice but to burn fat for fuel

----------


## tarmyg

No training at all today thus far. Was up at 4 am to run a Boot Camp for some police officers and feel completely beat. I am still re-organizing my diet plan to fit into the parameters mentioned above. I have a feeling I will be doing things that, not necessarily, is not supported by science this time but I am not going to leave any stone unturned, I am going to ****ing win this time.

----------


## novastepp

> All comments are welcome in this thread, it's why I am here or I might as well post in my spare time in a Microsoft Word document :-)
> 
> Why do you feel that this equal split of macros across meals are so necessary?


I know I'm a little late to the discussion, T, but I wanted to add my thoughts.

The science, as I remember it, is that the body's ability to shrink fat cells corresponds with stable blood sugar levels. Not too little, not too high, but stable levels. 

I believe there may be a link to a study, or some type of literature, either in the diet advice thread that Nark and I started, or Nark has it posted on his nutritional advice site. Either wy, the synopsis is that stable levels throughout waking hours is most beneficial in this regard.

Also, I find it easier on myself mentally and physically to eat smaller meals rather than eat more in 2-3 meals. I feel bloated and lethargic.

So there is my academic and personal input as to why I believe you should smooth out your macros.

----------


## tarmyg

Workout thus far today was Legs and it sucked. Not sure what it is but I am having a day. I am angry and everyone and everything. Almost tore the ****ing gym up honestly and acting like a major asshole to most people. Going to try and stay to myself today or I might kill someone ;-) 

One interesting note. I started restricting my calories to 3000 about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago and I dropped from 190 lb to 183 lb this morning. I am training pretty hard but not as hard as before as I am healing for one more week. Dropping weight at 3k calories, yeah, for me that is not normal but it does make sense when I combine that with the "The Calculus of Calories: Quantitative Obesity Research" talk and consider how fast metabolism adjust to changes in calories. This rapid experimentation with my body is showing me that I will be able to build some size and be pretty ripped come October without completely killing myself.

----------


## krugerr

> Workout thus far today was Legs and it sucked. Not sure what it is but I am having a day. I am angry and everyone and everything. Almost tore the ****ing gym up honestly and acting like a major asshole to most people. Going to try and stay to myself today or I might kill someone ;-) 
> 
> One interesting note. I started restricting my calories to 3000 about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago and I dropped from 190 lb to 183 lb this morning. I am training pretty hard but not as hard as before as I am healing for one more week. Dropping weight at 3k calories, yeah, for me that is not normal but it does make sense when I combine that with the "The Calculus of Calories: Quantitative Obesity Research" talk and consider how fast metabolism adjust to changes in calories. This rapid experimentation with my body is showing me that I will be able to build some size and be pretty ripped come October without completely killing myself.


Thats some weight loss right there mate! And on 3k calories too, you must be busy! I know what you mean about being an asshole, I feel that way most of the time! haha

----------


## tarmyg

Chest today and it worked out fine and no pain in the arms thus far. Did not go crazy though and I have swapped the Bench Press for Supine Bench Press which, for some reason, do not irritate my lower arms as much. I got a 5k, 500 single-unders, and 40min elliptical left. 

Still controlling the food at 3k calories and will continue that until Feb 1. At that point, I am simply swapping some foods out and will start weighing everything to make damn sure things are spot on. I'll keep that up for a few weeks until I see what effect it has. Once I know what is happening I will make one single change, I am going to move my carbs to after 1 pm to test the theory that has been given in this thread.

----------


## RaginCajun

T, watch all those grabbing type exercises as that is what probably caused your tendinitis. 

Ease back into it and build up your extensor muscles in your forearms.

Took me a long time to recover (I don't heal well) and still get some tightness and slight pain.

----------


## tarmyg

> T, watch all those grabbing type exercises as that is what probably caused your tendinitis. 
> 
> Ease back into it and build up your extensor muscles in your forearms.
> 
> Took me a long time to recover (I don't heal well) and still get some tightness and slight pain.


Thank you, will surely take this advice!

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday was no training and I have been feeling a bit off for the last few days. A couple of weeks ago I got an inflammation in my right toe which went away. I do not think the inflammation went away however and on Friday I had this 1"x1" growth under my armpit. I then, almost overnight, got one right on my testical sack (That ****er hurts). Went to the Doctors right away obviously and they put me on a 10 day course of amoxycillin and told me, I most likley, got nothing to worry about. Honestly, doubtful I should train at this time but sitting home right now with a cup of coffee debating it with myself. It's more that it hurts walking around with that infection but I otherwise feel just fine.

Still updating my diet a bit, fine tuning it you might say. Should be ready to go in 6-days.

----------


## krugerr

> Yesterday was no training and I have been feeling a bit off for the last few days. A couple of weeks ago I got an inflammation in my right toe which went away. I do not think the inflammation went away however and on Friday I had this 1"x1" growth under my armpit. I then, almost overnight, got one right on my testical sack (That ****er hurts). Went to the Doctors right away obviously and they put me on a 10 day course of amoxycillin and told me, I most likley, got nothing to worry about. Honestly, doubtful I should train at this time but sitting home right now with a cup of coffee debating it with myself. It's more that it hurts walking around with that infection but I otherwise feel just fine.
> 
> Still updating my diet a bit, fine tuning it you might say. Should be ready to go in 6-days.


OUch buddy. You know your body better than anyone, but with a course of Antibiotics, Id say give yourself a couple days off. Let the swellings go down. If you've got antibiotics in your system, you're likely to feel a little drained anyway, you dont need to compound that by smashing the gym and your cardio! My two cents!

Hope you recover quickly bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Made some minor adjustments to the diet. Any inputs on this one? Note: The no carbs before lunch will not be implemented to begin with.

Fancy webpage
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...YDKKA4/pubhtml

Image

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, staph infections suck ass!

get well bud and heal up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Workout thus far today was Legs and it sucked. Not sure what it is but I am having a day. I am angry and everyone and everything. Almost tore the ****ing gym up honestly and acting like a major asshole to most people. Going to try and stay to myself today or I might kill someone ;-) One interesting note. I started restricting my calories to 3000 about 1 1/2 to 2 weeks ago and I dropped from 190 lb to 183 lb this morning. I am training pretty hard but not as hard as before as I am healing for one more week. Dropping weight at 3k calories, yeah, for me that is not normal but it does make sense when I combine that with the "The Calculus of Calories: Quantitative Obesity Research" talk and consider how fast metabolism adjust to changes in calories. This rapid experimentation with my body is showing me that I will be able to build some size and be pretty ripped come October without completely killing myself.


Now you have peaked my interest. My metabolism is sluggish at best. Low normal. I will have to find time to read thread from start to finish now.

----------


## tarmyg

I did Legs and some Chest today. All in all, it felt pretty good. Been doing some extra chest for a while as that is a body part that is lagging a bit. Will only do lifting for this week and then start adding back the rest of the stuff during next week if all is feeling Ok. Hopefully, I will be in all full swing by mid-february. Only a few more days until my diet is locked in and I am truly looking forward to that one. Last year I looked good, this year I am going to look really good and hopefully, have better success.

Only about a month left until my next round of Tren -A if all blood tests look good. Man, what a year this is thus far. Company going well, training going well, I feel well (with some small hiccups), and most importantly, my daughter and wife is well.

----------


## tarmyg

> Now you have peaked my interest. My metabolism is sluggish at best. Low normal. I will have to find time to read thread from start to finish now.


This is dense but worth a watch: http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...-research.html

----------


## tarmyg

Did back today and some 30 minutes on the elliptical. Still easing my way back into the heavier load that will start ramping up next week. Not 100% yet but starting to feel much more alert.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday morning and I decided to get started on the new food plan today. I am impressed by a lot of guys who can simply wing it and be successful. That simply do not work for me. The staph infection is pretty much gone so I should be able to add some more workouts tomorrow. I now have another pain in my arm, this is not my tennis elbow and starting to wonder if this will be the year of injury? Well, as we all know, injury or not the sun will still go up tomorrow and life goes on so just have to work around it. I am going to try and post every single day from now on and I am going to give this HIT training another go, gave up way to soon on it the last time but I am quite inspired by krugerrs log. Got about 9 months before I got to be ready and darn it, I am well ahead of time in planning this one :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Well, the 2016 preparation have finally started. Pumped honestly. Some small injuries but **** it, going to make this happen.

*Food Day 1:*
Totals: 2,997
Carbs: 356
Fat: 73
Protein: 243

Food target details for the interested: https://goo.gl/jzXQrN

No training.

----------


## Viking13

Ugh that meal plan looks so boring and tasteless, except the blueberries lll

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 2:*
Totals: 2,937
Carbs: 350
Fat: 72
Protein: 239

*Training:*
6 am 400 Single-Unders
7.45 am Boot Camp - 60 minutes
3 pm Shoulders and Traps, 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 3:*
Totals: 2,997
Carbs: 356
Fat: 73
Protein: 243

*Training:
*9 am Legs, 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## tarmyg

> Ugh that meal plan looks so boring and tasteless, except the blueberries lll


Food choice is not relevant in terms of taste, how you cook it, however, will make a huge difference.

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 4:*
Totals: 2,932
Carbs: 333
Fat: 82
Protein: 231

*Training:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
9 am Triceps and Biceps. Did this the best I could as my arms are far from healed. I did find a way of doing some of this in a way that is not hurting.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Thanks for the tip. And keep up the good work!

SM

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 5:*
Totals: 2,937
Carbs: 356	
Fat: 69
Protein: 237

*Training:*
6 am Boot Camp
9 am Back, 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## RaginCajun

How are the elbows holding up?

----------


## tarmyg

> How are the elbows holding up?


The lower arms need way more strength so gone are any type of wrist wraps, but right one is worse so being very careful. Found a way to workout Bicep/Tricep in a light way so it does not hurt so doing that for now. Of course, that section of the arms get a workout almost all the time so not that hung up on it.

----------


## tarmyg

Wife surprised me with a trip this weekend so diet was pretty much out the window. First trip in a long time though so it was well worth the setback.

----------


## RaginCajun

> The lower arms need way more strength so gone are any type of wrist wraps, but right one is worse so being very careful. Found a way to workout Bicep/Tricep in a light way so it does not hurt so doing that for now. Of course, that section of the arms get a workout almost all the time so not that hung up on it.


Yes, I don't work my bis and tris as hard as I once did because you are already working them in rows and chest presses

I need to do some more work on my extensor muscles in my forearm and some more stretching. Also, look into ASTYM , it is basically taking a hard piece of plastic or better knife and rubbing oil/cocoa butter and digging in and tracing your muscles. It helps break up the scar tissue and promotes healing from new blood/platelets to the area

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wife surprised me with a trip this weekend so diet was pretty much out the window. First trip in a long time though so it was well worth the setback.


Lucky you, y'all enjoy it!!!

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 8:*
Totals: 2,986
Carbs: 375	
Fat: 69
Protein: 233

*Workout:
*7.45 am Boot Camp
9 am Shoulders and Traps, 15 minutes Sitting Cycle

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 9:*
Totals: 2,992	
Carbs: 356	
Fat: 70	
Protein: 249

*Workout:*
9 am Legs

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 10:*
Totals: 3,424
Carbs: 395	
Fat: 104	
Protein: 252

*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
9 am Biceps & Triceps

Felt a bit hungry today so added 4 tbsp of Peanut Butter

----------


## RaginCajun

Man you are doing some eating, nice!

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 14:*
TOTAL: 2,735
Carbs: 306g
Fat: 86g
Protein: 191g

Note: Had a bit of a problem consuming enough food yesterday. Just not that hungry. I have cut my total consumption with 100 calories/day so I am down to 2900 kcal/day. Slow and steady. Will NOT reduce again for at least a few more weeks. Slow and steady!

*Workout:
*None

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 15:
*TOTAL: 2,965
Carbs: 369g 
Fat: 82g 
Protein: 199g

*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
9 am Shoulders & Traps, 30 minutes elliptical

Overall I am starting to feel pretty amazing. One very notable thing is that the gains I made during my last 8-week blast have been maintained and I have in fact increased my lifts somewhat since stopping the blast. It is very clear that this is due to the diet I am maintaining. Not that it needs to be said but all these big ****ers on this site are all correct, diet is 80-90% or the compounds will be wasted.

Here is an updated picture of my calfs. I selected to show those as it looks the best at this time  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

Nice calves!

glad you are feeling better, how are the elbows?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Food Day 15: TOTAL: 2,965 Carbs: 369g Fat: 82g Protein: 199g Workout: 7.45 am Boot Camp 9 am Shoulders & Traps, 30 minutes elliptical Overall I am starting to feel pretty amazing. One very notable thing is that the gains I made during my last 8-week blast have been maintained and I have in fact increased my lifts somewhat since stopping the blast. It is very clear that this is due to the diet I am maintaining. Not that it needs to be said but all these big ****ers on this site are all correct, diet is 80-90% or the compounds will be wasted. Here is an updated picture of my calfs. I selected to show those as it looks the best at this time


Nice tribute to diet! 

I must must must read this log from start to finish. I have embraced the more fat, less carb approach but struggle with the right amount of fat. Too much fat and I can put on some unwanted / undesired pounds. 

You have found a sweet spot!

----------


## tarmyg

> Nice calves!
> 
> glad you are feeling better, how are the elbows?


Elbows are doing good. Right side still needs a few weeks to heal but I am going slow when using it. Mostly angry about not being able to, unrestricted, lift my daughter when playing.

----------


## tarmyg

> Nice tribute to diet! 
> 
> I must must must read this log from start to finish. I have embraced the more fat, less carb approach but struggle with the right amount of fat. Too much fat and I can put on some unwanted / undesired pounds. 
> 
> You have found a sweet spot!


Yes, diet is going pretty darn well at this time I must say. Could not be happier.

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 16:*
TOTAL: 2,976
Carbs: 340g	
Fat: 88g	
Protein: 197g

*Workout:*
9 am Legs, Chest

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 17:*
TOTAL: 2,861	
Carbs: 265g	
Fat: 97g	
Protein: 229g


*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
4 pm Triceps & Biceps, 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## tarmyg

Veins in the arms coming out a bit:

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 18:*
TOTAL: 2,969
Carbs: 276g
Fat: 120g
Protein: 186g

*Workout:
*7.45 am Back & 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 19:*
TOTAL: 3,412 
Carbs: 480g 
Fat: 116g 
Protein: 139g

*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
1 pm Chest

Eating more than I should. Clean foods but more than I need. Weight is staying steady so that is good but I got only 9 more days of experimentation and then it is for real.

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 20:*
Cheat. Clean but around 5k calories.

*Workout:*
6 am Boot Camp

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 21:*
TOTAL: 2,741
Carbs: 292g	
Fat: 114g	
Protein: 147g

*Workout:*
None

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 22:*
TOTAL: 2,496
Carbs: 215g	
Fat: 96g	
Protein: 220g

*Workout:*
9 am Shoulders and Traps, 25 minutes elliptical, 600 single unders

Ran, unintentionally, a bit low on calories. I have also switched, since Sunday, to eat no carbs until after 1 pm. No clue if that will do anything, I am extremely sceptical of the claims made but I am for sure going to try it. Got 6 days to go until I start Tren -A again and also that is when I will start a very slow cut. I will keep it at no less than 2700-2800 kcal for some time. Think I'll start counting new days from then.

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 23:*
TOTAL: 2,701	
Carbs: 271g	
Fat: 96g	
Protein: 192g

*Workout:*
9 am Legs, Chest, 30 minutes elliptical

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 24:*
TOTAL: 2,786 
Carbs: 333g	
Fat: 77g
Protein: 199g

*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
6 pm Triceps

----------


## tarmyg

*Food Day 26:*
TOTAL: 2,890
Carbs: 304g	
Fat: 90g	
Protein: 229g

*Workout:*
7.45 am Boot Camp
3 pm Chest, 30 minutes elliptical, 200 single unders

I am noticing that I am losing fat, very small amounts but my composition is changing for sure. What is remarkable is that my weight is staying the same thus far.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am noticing that I am losing fat, very small amounts but my composition is changing for sure. What is remarkable is that my weight is staying the same thus far.


Recomp is Perfection of diet and training! Congrats.

----------


## tarmyg

*CUTTING START*

The time is here, *March 1*, and I am starting my cut. This is a slow process and as far as I have been able to figure out eating at *2,700 calories* will put me between *90-300 calorie deficit* depending on the food consumed. I am noticing body composition changes so no need to rush things and I got 7 months to complete this project at this point. Might as well go slow and steady instead of doing it the insane way as I did last year.

Started *Tren-A* today again as part of my rotation and that seems to take about *7-14 days to start having an effect* on me so we shall see what is does this second round. Still on *HGH* and *Test-E* as I have been for a while now.

*Starting stats:*
_84.8 kg_ or _186.9 lb_

----------


## tarmyg

My first week went without a hitch and I can start feeling heat increasing in my body somewhat due to the Trenbolone . Training at a very (for me) high level at the moment. Three boot camps/week. Five days of lifting. Five days of cardio. One day of Crossfit. I have built this up over almost two months now so it's not feeling too much, it feels just right. Energy levels are great, food intake is going well. It really could not be better at this time!

*Week 1 stats:*
*83.7 kg* or *184.5 lb
*

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad to hear everything is coming together!

Jealous of your cycle!

Keep up the hard work

----------


## tarmyg

My second week went as expected, meaning, it was pretty darn perfect  :Smilie:  I am eating clean but if my macros allow it I'll enjoy an ice cream with my daughter in the South Indian summer we are currently experiencing. Strength is up, fat is down, not sure there is much more one can ask for?

*Week 2 stats:
82.7 kg* or *182.3 lb*

----------


## tarmyg

Fat loss is slowing down somewhat this week but nothing to the extent that I am willing to change my food intake as of yet. Had about 4h less of training last week also due to circumstances but I am on schedule again this week.

*Week 3 stats:*
*82.1 kg* or *180.9 lb*

----------


## RaginCajun

> Fat loss is slowing down somewhat this week but nothing to the extent that I am willing to change my food intake as of yet. Had about 4h less of training last week also due to circumstances but I am on schedule again this week. Week 3 stats: 82.1 kg or 180.9 lb


I bet those 4 hours you didn't train was the difference 

Keep up the hard work bud!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Impressive!!!! So consistent. Admirable.

----------


## tarmyg

Fat loss stalled this week but of course, I enjoyed an easter dinner with family and friends. Not much else to say about it really. I weighed in at exactly the same so going to push it one more week before I modify anything. Should the weight be the same next week I'll modify accordingly but it will never ever be anything too drastic. Still got six months to go.

*Week 4 stats:*
*82.1 kg* or *180.9 lb*

----------


## tarmyg

Reflection:

On these forums and in general when you search for how to start dieting people will follow the same sheep-like behavior. Find your TDEE, deduct 500kcal, lose weight at a rate of about 1lb/week. Not only is this based on the misconception that by dropping 3,500kcal/week this equal 1lb of fat (Based on completely unrelated science from the 1950's) but that it will continue like this with the only assumption being adherence. I think this advice is a mistake, let me elaborate. 

Let's take an individual who has never dieted before and receives this advice. We immediately, within a few days, slow down this individual's RMR based on misguided calculation (Unless you two reading this are using the new Body Weight Planner from NIH) and for what purpose? To have them start in a deficit! Why should we do that exactly? Using, i.e., the Body Weight Planner you will find your TDEE. If you have not dieted before you will most likely lose weight simply by eating the calculated value. Why put unnecessary stress on your body unless you need to? After this when fat loss stall reduce calories with 50-100kcal/week or increase exercise, if possible. I do not get the rush, or I do, I have been there and it is damn pointless. Things go so much better at a slow pace and is much easier to control. 

My new advice to anyone asking will be the following:

1. Get your TDEE based on the new calculations. (NIH, Precision Nutrition)
2. Eat at your TDEE until weight stabilizes.
3. Reduce calories with 50-100/kcal/week when stalled.

----------


## RaginCajun

I'll have to check that site out

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Reflection: My new advice to anyone asking will be the following: 1. Get your TDEE based on the new calculations. (NIH, Precision Nutrition) 2. Eat at your TDEE until weight stabilizes. 3. Reduce calories with 50-100/kcal/week when stalled.


I checked out the website and calculator. I should be eating more!

----------


## tarmyg

For the small amount of people left on this, now almost dead, forum here is my weekly update. As I suspected I simply had a bad week or so and sticking to it is still generating acceptable results. Slow and steady!

*Week 5 stats:*
*80.6 kg* or *177.7 lb*

----------


## RaginCajun

> For the small amount of people left on this, now almost dead, forum here is my weekly update. As I suspected I simply had a bad week or so and sticking to it is still generating acceptable results. Slow and steady! Week 5 stats: 80.6 kg or 177.7 lb


That's the key, slow and steady

How is your energy level?

How much longer on cycle do you have left?

----------


## RaginCajun

I checked out that website and it says I would need 3159 cals to maintain. If I would eat that much on a daily basis I would gain weight so fast, no way my slow ass metabolism could keep up. May have to try it but worried I would gain pretty quickly

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I checked out that website and it says I would need 3159 cals to maintain. If I would eat that much on a daily basis I would gain weight so fast, no way my slow ass metabolism could keep up. May have to try it but worried I would gain pretty quickly


This was my assessment as well and I am not certain how differences in metabolism are discerned in the calculation.

----------


## tarmyg

> That's the key, slow and steady
> 
> How is your energy level?
> 
> How much longer on cycle do you have left?


Energy levels are crazy high. I really do not even feel like I am on any sort of diet. I know it sounds bizarre but I have, for me, found a perfect equilibrium.

Got about 4 weeks left ending April 30.




> I checked out that website and it says I would need 3159 cals to maintain. If I would eat that much on a daily basis I would gain weight so fast, no way my slow ass metabolism could keep up. May have to try it but worried I would gain pretty quickly


You sure you set the correct activity levels and such? The math behind this is pretty darn solid and for me this is spot on.




> This was my assessment as well and I am not certain how differences in metabolism are discerned in the calculation.


This is a good question. Should you both have time I suggest watching this VERY dry video of what this is based on here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPi1LQHBWBk He starts talking about the Biggest Loser at 19.22 which is partially what have gotten me to never, EVER, try drastic cutting again unless it would be for some sort of stage purpose of photoshoot which for me is 6-months out.

----------


## RaginCajun

Yeah I'm pretty sure. I workout or do cardio at least 5-8 times a week. I may give it a go and see what happens, I love to eat!!!!! I agree, cutting too fast is not good for body, too many changes too quickly. The body likes to stay the same, a state of homeostasis.

----------


## tarmyg

Weight remained the same this week and again real life is somewhat interfering with stuff. I rely on a very heavy workout schedule to keep up fat loss and with the slightest interruption fat loss stalls. I am back on schedule again this week but also dropped calories with 50 kcal/day. Good news, Visa extended for another year in India. Anyone who has witnessed Indian bureaucracy in full force will never complain about the American system again ;-)*

Week 6 stats:*
*80.6 kg* or *177.7 lb*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I too rely on my workout schedule to maintain. Life happens, needle moves.  :Frown: 

I don't think the average population comprehends that 50 cal a day will have an effect. That a small apple.

----------


## RaginCajun

Life always gets in the way, that's life!

Keep on trucking T!

----------


## tarmyg

Different kind of update today. My wife, who just left for Ireland this morning, sat me down last night and said, and I quote, "You ever put that ****ing Trenbolone in your body again I and your daughter is gone. You are acting like an asshole". So, got to figure something out for my next round as I will not take a chance of that shit happening. I started to look at Testosterone Propionate . While not as efficient maybe I'll be less asshole like.

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn bud that's no Bueno 

I have heard stories of that stuff and have never touched it. I can get aggressive on test as well so be wary my friend

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Different kind of update today. My wife, who just left for Ireland this morning, sat me down last night and said, and I quote, "You ever put that ****ing Trenbolone in your body again I and your daughter is gone. You are acting like an asshole". So, got to figure something out for my next round as I will not take a chance of that shit happening. I started to look at Testosterone Propionate. While not as efficient maybe I'll be less asshole like.


Thats direct!

----------


## diesel101

> Different kind of update today. My wife, who just left for Ireland this morning, sat me down last night and said, and I quote, "You ever put that ****ing Trenbolone in your body again I and your daughter is gone. You are acting like an asshole". So, got to figure something out for my next round as I will not take a chance of that shit happening. I started to look at Testosterone Propionate. While not as efficient maybe I'll be less asshole like.


 That's why I keep my usage a secret from my wife. She just thinks I am naturally an asshole.

----------


## tarmyg

> That's why I keep my usage a secret from my wife. She just thinks I am naturally an asshole.


I can not live in that way, or I should say, chose not too. If something were to go wrong I will need her help and that would be a terrible time to explain everything.

----------


## tarmyg

No weight loss this week. The reason is clear, I attended my first ever 3-day Indian weeding and food and drinks were plentiful. Last shot of Tren -A tomorrow which is making my wife happy. Next around I am going to try and replace this with Test-P and add some Anavar .

----------


## GirlyGymRat

So u took a break. Tear back into it next week.

----------


## tarmyg

Traveling for 3 weeks. 2 weeks in Himalayan Mountains (Sikkim) and then one week in Sweden. Safe to say diet nor training will be on point.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Traveling for 3 weeks. 2 weeks in Himalayan Mountains (Sikkim) and then one week in Sweden. Safe to say diet nor training will be on point.


Sounds like a great time, enjoy!!!

----------


## Wallstreetbully

Great info on here

----------


## tarmyg

One more week of traveling and after that I am back on this thread for a few days and in June I plan on running a very public experiment that I hope people here will enjoy!

----------


## RaginCajun

> One more week of traveling and after that I am back on this thread for a few days and in June I plan on running a very public experiment that I hope people here will enjoy!


Enjoy your time traveling bud!

looking forward to see what you are going to do!

Safe travels

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> One more week of traveling and after that I am back on this thread for a few days and in June I plan on running a very public experiment that I hope people here will enjoy!


Your experiments are riveting.  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlie67

Look forward to reading more!

----------


## tarmyg

Temporarily running another thread http://forums.steroid.com/diet-nutri...xperiment.html

----------


## tarmyg

Back on this thread since my other one crashed and burned pretty quick. This was really going well until my May break so I am just going to pick it up where I left off. Eating around 200g Protein, 50g Fat, and 390g Carbohydrates. 

I'll update weight weekly or so. Still about 15% body fat and I feel really good mentally where I am at.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished *Shoulders & Traps* plus*30 minutes elliptical*. Finished a bit high on total calories, 3,300. Got to get that in check fast or I'll balloon fast :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Got back from Boot Camp and just had 1 cup of Oats and one scoop of whey. Time to hit the gym for Legs.

----------


## tarmyg

Legs, 1h cardio done! Food is on point today!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Legs, 1h cardio done! Food is on point today!


Boom!!!

Get it!!!!!

----------


## tarmyg

5am, Boot Camp time! Cup of coffee only at this time.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5am, Boot Camp time! Cup of coffee only at this time.


Damn it's 7 PM here in the states

Have a great workout!

----------


## tarmyg

> Damn it's 7 PM here in the states
> 
> Have a great workout!


Yeah, one day I'll be back home, only 8 years to go here  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Home after Boot Camp, Oats, whey and milk for breakfast and now Arms and Abs.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't know you can fit all the workouts in and work and care for family!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> I don't know you can fit all the workouts in and work and care for family!!!


The early Boot Camp is part of work and I run my own business giving me some freedom in the time management part of it.

----------


## tarmyg

5 am and time for Boot Camp again, quick coffee and then off. Never eat this early as it makes me feel a bit off.

----------


## RaginCajun

> 5 am and time for Boot Camp again, quick coffee and then off. Never eat this early as it makes me feel a bit off.


Why not just do some bulletproof coffee? I know you like your fats. Just bring some food for when you hungry later on

----------


## tarmyg

> Why not just do some bulletproof coffee? I know you like your fats. Just bring some food for when you hungry later on


Tried it but it does not agree with me. I just go fasted until I get home around 8 am and eat then. Works pretty well.

Having Oats, Milk, and Whey and then off for a back workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Back from back workout and 30 minutes of sitting elliptical. Really liking this one as it works the glutes like crazy. Going to do some rowing and swimming later int eh day to relax after work and then daughter pickup.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Back from back workout and 30 minutes of sitting elliptical. Really liking this one as it works the glutes like crazy. Going to do some rowing and swimming later int eh day to relax after work and then daughter pickup.


Sounds like a great day!

Rock on!

----------


## tarmyg

Finally got to sleep in until 7 am. Feel rested and just had oats, milk, whey and some honey before chest workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Back from chest and 20 minutes on the Elliptical. The gym was packed so I'll have to finish cardio later in the day. Wife baked amazing cookies yesterday, I attribute to these cookies the amazing chest session I had today :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

T - in your boot camp workouts, are you doing crossfit type stuff or a combo of a lot of different things? Just curious as I'm changing things up some and trying to get ideas on routines/daily workouts.

----------


## tarmyg

> T - in your boot camp workouts, are you doing crossfit type stuff or a combo of a lot of different things? Just curious as I'm changing things up some and trying to get ideas on routines/daily workouts.


It's basically a high intensity workout. We structure it like this:

Warm-up 10 min, generally slow running, suicides, jumping jacks or such combines with slow stretching the whole body.

Core example: 10 rounds x 20 reps, 2 min rest between rounds
Air Squats, Bird Dog, Push Ups, Squat Thrusts

Planks: Tabata, 20 sec plank, 10 sec rest, 30 reps

Cooldowns: Slow stretching the body to cool down.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's basically a high intensity workout. We structure it like this: Warm-up 10 min, generally slow running, suicides, jumping jacks or such combines with slow stretching the whole body. Core example: 10 rounds x 20 reps, 2 min rest between rounds Air Squats, Bird Dog, Push Ups, Squat Thrusts Planks: Tabata, 20 sec plank, 10 sec rest, 30 reps Cooldowns: Slow stretching the body to cool down.


Thanks bud

That's what I had in mind just wasn't sure. I'm going to incorporate more of that type of training in routine.

I guess have a good night? It's 9am here

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's basically a high intensity workout. We structure it like this: Warm-up 10 min, generally slow running, suicides, jumping jacks or such combines with slow stretching the whole body. Core example: 10 rounds x 20 reps, 2 min rest between rounds Air Squats, Bird Dog, Push Ups, Squat Thrusts Planks: Tabata, 20 sec plank, 10 sec rest, 30 reps Cooldowns: Slow stretching the body to cool down.


I am going to try tabata planks as described!

----------


## tarmyg

Bootcamp this morning and then I went over for some crossfit. I ended up doing one single thing, 20-minute EMOM with squats loaded at 50kg, 10 reps each time. Monday I am starting Crossfit a bit more serious. Got a coach who will help me for the next four months and since he offered I am going to use that. Time to learn that sport for real I think as I am pretty useless at it now  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Bootcamp this morning and then I went over for some crossfit. I ended up doing one single thing, 20-minute EMOM with squats loaded at 50kg, 10 reps each time. Monday I am starting Crossfit a bit more serious. Got a coach who will help me for the next four months and since he offered I am going to use that. Time to learn that sport for real I think as I am pretty useless at it now


That's awesome!

Are you going to post your workouts here?

----------


## tarmyg

> That's awesome!
> 
> Are you going to post your workouts here?


Sure, why not.

----------


## tarmyg

5 am Monday morning and I am off to Bootcamp. Only a cup of coffee to start. I designed the Bootcamp like this today:

Airsquat 14 reps + 10s hold
Pushups 6 reps + 10s hold
Push forwards 10 reps
Pushpress 14 reps

Planks Tabata 12 rounds

Bootcamps are adjusted for fairly unfit people and we have thus far had zero injuries so we take it a bit slow.

After this home and then Crossfit, first real session, at 9.

----------


## tarmyg

Finished my first real Crossfit training today. Haha, I felt miserable as I am not used to this kind of training, but very optimistic it will produce the results I am looking for. Here is today's Crossfit:

*Strength:* 


1) Snatch: 10 rounds – Every 90 seconds perform:


-1x Squat snatch (Work up to a max for the day)


2) Back Squat: Warm up then:


-65% x 5 reps superset with 15m sled push (medium weight)


-75% x 5 reps superset with 15m sled push (medium weight)


-85% x 5+ reps superset with 15m sled push (medium weight)


*Take the percentages off of 90% of your 1 RM.


*Work Capacity: Complete 4 rounds for time of:*


-10x Hang power snatch (135#/95#)


-Run 200m


-10m overhead lunge (135#/95#)


-Run 200m


*Core: 3 rounds:*


-20x GHD sit up (Optional: 20#/12# medball. Only use if you can get the reps unbroken)


-Rest as needed


-10x barbell back extensions (AHAP)


-Rest as needed

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn T, sounds like you got after it!

Thanks for posting

----------


## tarmyg

Second day of the CrossFit journey. Reality hit as I tried handstand walking and muscle ups in rings :-) Got some good breakfast with Oats, whey, and milk. Post workout was chocolate milk with whey and a bagel.

Today's workout looked like this (minimum a few months before lifts will be decent): 

*Strength: 
*1: Clean + jerk: 10 rounds – Every 2 minutes, complete:
-1x clean + 1x split jerk (Work up to a max 1+1 for the day)
2: Push press: Warm up then:
-65% x 5 reps
-75% x 5 reps
-85% x 5+ reps *Take the percentages off of 90% of your 1 RM.

*Work Capacity: 
*1: “Squat clean Grace” – Complete the following for time:
-30x squat clean (135#/95#) *Rest until the 10 minute mark, then:
2: Complete AMRAP in 10 minutes of:
-8x DB power clean, alternating (70#/50#)
-4x muscle up
-10ft handstand walk (Increase the HS walk 10ft each round. Rd 2 = 20ft, rd 3 = 30ft, etc)

----------


## tarmyg

It is interesting how humble one can become to weights in three short days. Have not done many of these movements before and can therefore not load much at all.

 *Strength*:
1: 3 rounds at max threshold pace:
-00:00-00:59= 1x 50m sprint
-01:00-01:59 = 1x 100m sprint
-02:00-03:00 = 1x 200m sprint 
*rest 3 minutes between rounds

2: Deadlift: 
Warm up then:
-65% x 5 reps
-75% x 5 reps
-85% x 5+ reps 
*If you have a true 1 RM, take percentages off 90% of that number.

*Work capacity:* 
Complete the following for time:
-30x wallball (20#/12#)
-20x chest to bar pull ups
-10x overhead squat (body weight)
-20x chest to bar pull ups
-30x wallball (20#/12#)
*You have 3 strikes on getting the barbell in position for the overhead squat. On your 3rd miss, go down to 3/4 body weight

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn man that's some work! 

I know what you are saying in regards to the weight. Have to get your form down first and the weight follow

----------


## tarmyg

Nutrition is on point, reaching my goal every day thus far. Today's training looked like this:

FILTHY 50
For time:
50 Box jump, 24 inch box
50 Jumping pull-ups
50 Kettlebell swings, 1 pood
Walking Lunge, 50 steps
50 Knees to elbows
50 Push press, 45 pounds
50 Back extensions
50 Wall ball shots, 20 pound ball
50 Burpees
50 Double-unders (Did 100 single-unders)

Target time: 25min, my time 41.43


Guessing many reps are no reps but I did get through  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

That is one hell of a workout!

I miss working in a group like that, keeps me focused and determined to finish

Keep up the hard work

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nutrition is on point, reaching my goal every day thus far. Today's training looked like this: FILTHY 50 For time: 50 Box jump, 24 inch box 50 Jumping pull-ups 50 Kettlebell swings, 1 pood Walking Lunge, 50 steps 50 Knees to elbows 50 Push press, 45 pounds 50 Back extensions 50 Wall ball shots, 20 pound ball 50 Burpees 50 Double-unders (Did 100 single-unders) Target time: 25min, my time 41.43 Guessing many reps are no reps but I did get through


Brutal workout!

----------


## tarmyg

Only one week into this project but training is truly fun, I am looking forward to each and every single day!

Today's Workout:

Strength: Chest
-%65 x 5
-%75 x 5
-%85 x 5+

2 WoDs:

1:
15 Deadlifts (95/75)
15 Box Jumps (20/16)
Walking Lunges: 100ft
Medicine Ball Run: 100ft (20/14)
20 Kettlebell Swings (12/8)
Medicine Ball Run: 100ft (20/14)
Walking Lunges: 100ft

2:
Empty Barbell OH Walking Lunges: 100ft (45/35)
20 Reps Thrusters (75/55)
Empty Barbell OH Walking Lunges: 100ft (45/35)
Tyre Flips (10)
Sandbag Run: 100ft
20 Box Jump Burpees (30/20)
Sandbag Run: 100ft

----------


## RaginCajun

That's what it is all about!

----------


## tarmyg

Much slower workout today. The body is feeling (legs mostly) very tired today.

Strenght:
EMOM 20 min Benchpress at 110 lbx10 reps. Was to light and will increase next time.

WOD:
24" Box jumps x10
16kg Kettlebell swing x10
Strict pull-ups with rubber band to help x10

Did 3 rounds.

----------


## tarmyg

Rest day! Badly needed :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Monday and was at it this morning again. Boy do I suck at Olympic Lifts, look like a complete idiot doing it but luckily do not care about that but about progress and I did practice a lot of Snatch, Power Snatch, and Clean Snatch today. Secondly due to my tennis elbow issue I have not worked out front arms a lot so any pull-ups are very difficult to do but I am getting there, slowly but safely.

Today's Workout:

*Strength: 
*Snatch complex: 10 rounds  Every 2 minutes, perform:
-1x power snatch + 1x hang squat snatch + 1x squat snatch (Work up to a max for the day)
*Does not have to be touch and go, but no longer than 3 seconds between reps.

2) Back squat: Warm up then:
-70% x 3 reps superset with 1x depth jump (30-42″) - 100kg
-80% x 3 reps superset with 1x depth jump (30-42″) - 112kg
-90% x 3+ reps superset with 1x depth jump (30-42″) - 126kg (4 reps)
*
Work Capacity:
*1: 3 rounds  Every 2 minutes complete:
-15x power clean (95#/65#)
-15x pull ups
*Rest 2 minutes between moving onto portion #2.

2: 3 rounds  Every 90 seconds complete:
-10x shoulder to overhead (95#/65#)
-10x chest to bar pull ups
*Rest 2 minutes between moving onto portion #3.

3: 3 rounds  Every 60 seconds, complete:
-5x thrusters (95#/65#)
-5x bar muscle ups

----------


## tarmyg

Today the workout felt easier. I think conditioning is already improving but granted it was also an easier task today!

*Strength:
*Clean complex: 7-10 rounds  Every 3 minutes, perform:
-3x hang clean pulls + 1x hang squat clean + 1x split jerk (Work up to a max for the day)
*Do not use straps or put the bar down between reps. If you start to experience bad form, regardless where you are at in the sets, stop going up and move on to portion 2.

2) Push press: Warm up then:
-70% x 3 reps
-80% x 3 reps
-90% x 3+ reps

*Work Capacity:* Complete as many rounds as possible in 10 minutes of:
-25x double-unders (did 50 single)
-1x rope climb (15ft) (Tennis elbow arms died so scaled down)
*
Core:*3 rounds, not timed:
-5x Pause good morning (light to medium weight and pause is for 1 second in bottom position)
-60 second weighted plank (AHAP), 10kg, 20kg, 30kg on back

----------


## tarmyg

Today was a bad day. Realized that Front Squat irritates my tennis elbow symptom on both arms, still hurting now, 7h later. Got to find a way to get rid of this problem. Until then I'll just have to work around it. Safe to say workout sucked today and had to stop after deadlifts. New day tomorrow!

*Strength:
*1: Pause front squat: Work up to a max for the day.
*Use this to warm up, prime the body and get some weight moving. Don’t worry too much about weight or time between sets, but shouldn’t take more than 15-20 minutes.

2: Deadlift: Warm up then:
-70% x 3 reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump
-80% x 3 reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump
-90% x 3+ reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump
*If you have a true 1 RM, take percentages off 90% of that number. With the broad jumps, really focus on hitting full extension on each jump…test your comfort zone. But don’t forget you have to land too…don’t mess yourself up on a broad jump.

*Work capacity:* 
“JT” Complete 21-15-9 reps for time of:
-Handstand push up
-Ring dips
-Push up
*
Conditioning:* For as long as possible, every 3 minutes, complete:
-300m run
-10x calories on assault bike
*Every round, add 2 calories to the assault bike. For example, round 2 = 300m + 12 calories, rd.3 = 300m + 14 calories, etc.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today was a bad day. Realized that Front Squat irritates my tennis elbow symptom on both arms, still hurting now, 7h later. Got to find a way to get rid of this problem. Until then I'll just have to work around it. Safe to say workout sucked today and had to stop after deadlifts. New day tomorrow! Strength: 1: Pause front squat: Work up to a max for the day. *Use this to warm up, prime the body and get some weight moving. Don't worry too much about weight or time between sets, but shouldn't take more than 15-20 minutes. 2: Deadlift: Warm up then: -70% x 3 reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump -80% x 3 reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump -90% x 3+ reps superset with 3x max distance/height broad jump *If you have a true 1 RM, take percentages off 90% of that number. With the broad jumps, really focus on hitting full extension on each jump...test your comfort zone. But don't forget you have to land too...don't mess yourself up on a broad jump. Work capacity: "JT" Complete 21-15-9 reps for time of: -Handstand push up -Ring dips -Push up Conditioning: For as long as possible, every 3 minutes, complete: -300m run -10x calories on assault bike *Every round, add 2 calories to the assault bike. For example, round 2 = 300m + 12 calories, rd.3 = 300m + 14 calories, etc.


In regards to tendinitis, you may want to lay off of all those grabbing and twisting workouts. That prob just exacerbated your tendinitis

----------


## tarmyg

> In regards to tendinitis, you may want to lay off of all those grabbing and twisting workouts. That prob just exacerbated your tendinitis


Agreed. Seeing a specialist in 5-days also.

----------


## tarmyg

Tennis elbow shit kept me up part of the night. I still hit it this afternoon focusing on the cardio aspects of Crossfit.

I did a modified Filthy Fifty:

*Filthy fifty*
50 box jumps with a 24-inch box, 
50 jumping pullups (Did pushups to not aggravate tennis elbow)
50 kettlebell swings
50 walking lunge steps
50 knees to elbows
50 reps of push press with 45 pounds
50 back extensions
50 wallballs using a 20-pound ball
50 burpees (dropping all the way to the floor)
50 double-unders, alt 100 single-unders
*Time*: *33.10* (Last week *41.23*)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Agreed. Seeing a specialist in 5-days also.


Hope it works out bud

Back about 5 years ago, I had it pretty bad in my left elbow. Went to PT and they did a technique called ASTYM on it. Hurt like bloody hell but it worked!

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent workout today. Feel like I need to supplement Crossfit workouts when it comes to chest with something extra though as that is something that has always fallen behind for me.

Today's workout:

*Strength:*

1: Bench press: Warm up then:
-70% x 3 reps
-80% x 3 reps
-90% x 3+ reps
*Take the percentages off of 90% of your 1 RM.

2: 5 rounds, not for time:
-10x 1-arm DB row, 10R/10L (AHAP)
-10x Stiff legged deadlifts (medium weight…between 75-85% 1RM Clean)

*Work Capacity:* 

5 rounds – Complete as many reps as possible in 3 minutes of:
-3x bear complex (135#/95#)
*1 rep = 1x power clean + 1x front squat + 1x push press + 1x back squat + 1x push press and it is OK to link movements together.
-6x box jump over (24in/20in)
-9x toes to bar
*Rest 60 seconds between each 3-minute AMRAP

----------


## tarmyg

Missed posting yesterday but this is the workout from yesterday.

*Strength: 
*1: Drop snatch + Snatch balance  Work up to a 1+1 max for the day. Once you hit your max for the drop snatch, eliminate it and continue working up to a 1 rep max in the snatch balance.

2: Snatch  Work up to a max for the day.

3: Positional snatch ladder-Every 2 minutes, for as long as possible complete:
-3x hang squat snatch (135#/95#)
-2x low hang squat snatch (155#/105#)
-1x squat snatch (175#/115#)
*After each successful round, men add 20# to the barbells and women add 10#. Set it up as a 3 bar snatch ladder and goal is at least 3 rounds, so adjust weights as needed.
*Hang snatch is defined as barbell must stay above the knee cap. For the low hang, the barbell must go below the knee cap to reset for each rep. If you choose to drop the barbell after the first rep in the hang or low hang, you must get back to a full extension/high hang position with the barbell before attempting the second attempt. 

*Work Capacity:* 
5 rounds  Every 4 minutes, complete:
-1x 30m uphill prowler sprint (AHAPwhich isnt going to be heavy. Most likely empty.)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I don't know how u do cross fit with tendinitis!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Or any lifting.......I used oil packs and DMSO gel plus rest for 3 weeks. 

I get tendinitis from over training.

----------


## tarmyg

> I don't know how u do cross fit with tendinitis!


I work around it pretty well by using straps and also, currently, purely focusing on technique, not heavy weights. I also just suck it up!

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome day today. Cardio recovery is improving very steadily which was very noticeable today. All in all a very decent workout!

*Strength:*
1: Snatch complex: 7-10 rounds  Every 3 minutes, perform:
-3x hang snatch pulls + 1x hang squat snatch (Work up to a max for the day)
*Do not use straps or put the bar down between reps. If you start to experience bad form, regardless where you are at in the sets, stop going up and move on to portion 2.


2: Back squat: Warm up then:
-75% x 5 reps
-85% x 3 reps
-95% x 1+ reps


*Work Capacity:* 
Complete the following for max reps:
1: Inverse Tabata shoulder press (155#/105#)
*Rest 2 minutes


2: Inverse Tabata front squat (245/165#)
*Rest 2 minutes


3: Inverse Tabata deadlift (365#/275#)
*The Inverse Tabata interval is 10 seconds of work followed by 20 seconds of rest for 8 intervals.*Courtesy CrossFit main site (www.crossfit.com) 


*Conditioning:*
1:Every 90 seconds, for as long as possible, complete:
-1x 400m sprint
*Once you are unable to complete 400m in the timeframe, rest 3 minutes, then:


2: Every 45 seconds, for as long as possible, complete:
-1x 200m sprint
*Once you are unable to complete 200m in the timeframe, rest 3 minutes, then:


3: Every 15 seconds, for as long as possible, complete:
-1x 50m sprint

----------


## tarmyg

A little setback today after a visit to a specialist. Arms need 14-days rest and physiotherapy. All in all not to bad as I expected it to be longer. Today became an unintended rest day due to this so I’ll implement my cardio training from tomorrow where I will only be using legs. I’ll update this with the exact protocol the therapist will be using as it could be good for future reference.

----------


## tarmyg

Second update for today. I had a cycle planned to start July 1 but will delay that one as it would be pointless while recovering from this. Assuming everything is Ok, blood first, arms second, I'll start it August 1 instead.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> A little setback today after a visit to a specialist. Arms need 14-days rest and physiotherapy. All in all not to bad as I expected it to be longer. Today became an unintended rest day due to this so I'll implement my cardio training from tomorrow where I will only be using legs. I'll update this with the exact protocol the therapist will be using as it could be good for future reference.


This doesn't surprise me....other then only 14 days.....

----------


## tarmyg

> This doesn't surprise me....other then only 14 days.....


I hear ya, must have been like watching a train wreck :-) LOL!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Second update for today. I had a cycle planned to start July 1 but will delay that one as it would be pointless while recovering from this. Assuming everything is Ok, blood first, arms second, I'll start it August 1 instead.


Send it over to me bud!

Hope PT and rest help out

Let us know!

----------


## tarmyg

Quick 25min run this morning at medium speed. Running is really something I am not used to but getting better at it due to CrossFit but only doing mostly sprints there. Did my therapy today, first session. Got tears in my eyes as the guy was working on the pressure points, it was kind of insane but damn effective. Said I'll feel 80-90% better in 3-4 days but emphasized that I still need to go slow on the recovery procedure or I'll be back with him within one to two months.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Quick 25min run this morning at medium speed. Running is really something I am not used to but getting better at it due to CrossFit but only doing mostly sprints there. Did my therapy today, first session. Got tears in my eyes as the guy was working on the pressure points, it was kind of insane but damn effective. Said I'll feel 80-90% better in 3-4 days but emphasized that I still need to go slow on the recovery procedure or I'll be back with him within one to two months.


I had tendinitis in shoulders. Awfulness. I eventually had to stop training until healed properly. Over training!!!! So I switched to cycling and got hooked on cardio. Lol

----------


## tarmyg

My second day of arm treatment. The best way I can describe this is in the following way. Imagine someone taking their thumbs and pushing them into a single piece of muscle tissue with all their might and then rotate it around. I am literally using all of my being to keep my shit together in that office during treatment. It is HARDCORE!!!

Focused on cardio only today using legs exclusively:

*Conditioning: VIKING
*100 Box Jumps, 32 Box, Squat on top of box
100 Jump over bench
100 Broad Jumps
100 Extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

> My second day of arm treatment. The best way I can describe this is in the following way. Imagine someone taking their thumbs and pushing them into a single piece of muscle tissue with all their might and then rotate it around. I am literally using all of my being to keep my shit together in that office during treatment. It is HARDCORE!!! Focused on cardio only today using legs exclusively: Conditioning: VIKING 100 Box Jumps, 32 Box, Squat on top of box 100 Jump over bench 100 Broad Jumps 100 Extensions


Are they using a blade and cocoa butter? 

That is what the PT used on me, hurt like bloody hell!

----------


## tarmyg

> Are they using a blade and cocoa butter? 
> 
> That is what the PT used on me, hurt like bloody hell!


Using nothing but their hands, no oils no nothing. Hurts like a mofo!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday was the last day of “killing my arms with pressure day” and today we started rehab. The only workout I got in yesterday was a *Squat Sally* with a *32kg KB* hanging in a belt. Did not finish and felt weak. Truly happy I have made this switch however as my body I responding much better to the training I am currently doing. Tomorrow is a complete off day except for the rehab homework I got from my therapist. Onwards and upwards!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Truly happy I have made this switch however as my body I responding much better to the training I am currently doing.!!


Interesting. Is it bc switched it up - cross training - so body is experiencing muscle confusion?

----------


## tarmyg

> Interesting. Is it bc switched it up - cross training - so body is experiencing muscle confusion?


There are clearly some newbie gains in the change of movements. I am feeling so much better though having to move my entire body at all times. I really is something I feel I should have done a while ago but never got around to it. Feel very good about this move I have done. The box I am in is all about correct movements also so if you see insane bent backs at speed on Youtube that's not happening at our place. Safety before speed!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Today I continued rehabilitation and thus far I am quite impressed with the treatment. One week ago I could not lift our coffee maker without it hurting and yesterday I did one pullup without pain. That is remarkable progress in such a short period of time. Still holding off on any major training until I get the Ok. I can feel the energy levels in the body going down as I train less but as we always say, It’s not a sprint, it’s a marathon!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Today I continued rehabilitation and thus far I am quite impressed with the treatment. One week ago I could not lift our coffee maker without it hurting and yesterday I did one pullup without pain. That is remarkable progress in such a short period of time. Still holding off on any major training until I get the Ok. I can feel the energy levels in the body going down as I train less but as we always say, It's not a sprint, it's a marathon!!!


That is impressive!!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Today was another day of rehabilitation therapy. I can very slightly feel something in my right front arm and will bring that up tomorrow. It is not pain but what I would consider a precursor to pain.
Went over to the box and did some back squats as that is not using my arms whatsoever. Set a new PR, could have gone higher but stopped there today.

Strenght:
Back squats
20kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 1, 150kg x 1

WOD:
5 min AMRAP
10 Goblet Squats
15 Pushups


1 min rest


4 min AMRAP
10 KB Lunges
10 Rows


1 min rest


3 min AMRAP
10 Russian Swings
5 Pushups


Results: 9, 6, 9

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today was another day of rehabilitation therapy. I can very slightly feel something in my right front arm and will bring that up tomorrow. It is not pain but what I would consider a precursor to pain.
> Went over to the box and did some back squats as that is not using my arms whatsoever. Set a new PR, could have gone higher but stopped there today.
> 
> Strenght:
> Back squats
> 20kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 100kg x 5, 120kg x 3, 140kg x 1, 150kg x 1
> 
> WOD:
> 5 min AMRAP
> ...


glad to hear that therapy is working

new PR, go head!

definitely motivating me to get my fat arse in gear!

----------


## tarmyg

The path to a better self continues and to competition ready status late 2017. The rehab today was very good and I got some more homework rehab to do in form of stretches that should help with my fears of a not perfect right arm. Worst case scenario in my mind is that I will have to redo this procedure in a couple of months.

Stopped by the box for a quick Partner WOD:

Time limit 30 minutes, complete 10 rounds of:
10x Dumbbell Snatches @ 17.5kg
10x Toe-to-bar
10x 24” Burpee Box Jump

Time: 29 minutes 9 seconds

----------


## tarmyg

Today rehabilitation was more of a real workout, well, one focused on the arms and chest. Guy had me do 135 pushups and I am not sure if he just wanted to see how many I could do or if it was part of the actual rehabiliation. Did bicep curls for the first time in about 4 months and, it did not hurt. Granted the load was VERY small but still, super stoked about that. Got meetings all day so there will be no time for another workout today as my daughters school is closed and I will need to be home early when the nanny leaves.

----------


## tarmyg

Second to last day on rehab. Arms are really feeling very close to 100%. I find that unbelievable almost but here I am. Today's session was completely focused on stretching and I got a full program made out that I need to do two times/day. Will follow that to the letter for the foreseeable future.

Stopped by the box for one last improvised workout as I'll be back on schedule starting next week.

*AMRAP*, 45-minute time limit
10 9kg Wall Balls
10 20kg KB American Swings
10 24" Box Jumps
25 Single-Unders

*Finished*: 15 rounds + 22 reps

----------


## tarmyg

Last day of rehab and I did 15kg dumbbell curls with no pain. The therapist was very happy and so was I. The problem have stemmed from the brachioradialis muscle and it has been treated using pressure points and, clearly, has worked extremely well. So well in fact, that I almost find it hard to believe I had pain just 10 days ago. Will take today and tomorrow off from training except for maybe some running and Monday I am back on schedule again, this time with no pain :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Last day of rehab and I did 15kg dumbbell curls with no pain. The therapist was very happy and so was I. The problem have stemmed from the brachioradialis muscle and it has been treated using pressure points and, clearly, has worked extremely well. So well in fact, that I almost find it hard to believe I had pain just 10 days ago. Will take today and tomorrow off from training except for maybe some running and Monday I am back on schedule again, this time with no pain :-)


That's so great to hear that!

Wish I had the extra money to do my whole body!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Last day of rehab and I did 15kg dumbbell curls with no pain. The therapist was very happy and so was I. The problem have stemmed from the brachioradialis muscle and it has been treated using pressure points and, clearly, has worked extremely well. So well in fact, that I almost find it hard to believe I had pain just 10 days ago. Will take today and tomorrow off from training except for maybe some running and Monday I am back on schedule again, this time with no pain :-)


Very impressed with recovery. I suffered for months.....

----------


## tarmyg

> That's so great to hear that!
> 
> Wish I had the extra money to do my whole body!


Total cost of that treatment was $90.

----------


## tarmyg

> Very impressed with recovery. I suffered for months.....


You and me both. Can almost not believe it.

----------


## tarmyg

Back on track today and I worked out without pain, *incredible*. Today's workout looked like this:

*Strenght:*
Overhead Squat, 3-3-2-2-1-1
Note: It's hard to explain how much of a novice I am at some of these movements, but I keep grinding it while falling over and looking like a complete idiot.

*Conditioning:*
60kg on barbell performed five rounds of
12 Deadlifts
9 Hanging Squat Cleans
6 Push Jerks
*
Time:* 31.57

----------


## tarmyg

Another good workout today. Added something I call a finisher to each workout.

*Strenght:*
Back Squat - 5,5,3,3,1,1 (100kg,110kg,130kg,130kg,145kg,145kg)

*Conditioning:*
AMRAP
500m run
15 Thrusters, 45kg

*Finisher:*
Pull-ups, Max reps without support and then add rubber band, max reps and then more support and so on until biggest rubber band.
Weighted Planks (30kg) 1min, 1min rest until failure
Pushups 20 reps, rest, repeat until failure
Toe to bar, max rep, rest, repeat until failure

----------


## RaginCajun

That Finisher looks brutal!

Glad to see that the arms/elbows are holding up!

----------


## tarmyg

Did my benchmark workout today.

*For time:*
50 Box jump, 24-inch box
50 Jumping pull-ups
50 Kettlebell swings, 16kg
50 Walking Lunges
50 Knees to elbows
50 Push press, 45 pounds
50 Back extensions
50 Wall ball shots, 20-pound ball
50 Burpees
50 Double unders (Did 100 Single-unders)
*New PR:* 27.59

*Finisher:*
Pull-ups, Max reps without support and then add rubber band, max reps and then more support and so on until biggest rubber band.
Weighted Planks (30kg) 1min, 1min rest until failure
Pushups 20 reps, rest, repeat until failure
Toe to bar, max rep, rest, repeat until failure

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^ brutal nicely done!

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout felt pretty darn good. Thye nutrition part has changed quite a bit for me. Not really thinking much about it anymore except for making sure I get enough protein and stay above 3000kcal/day. The strange thing is I am not able to gain weight at this time and it's hard to eat more than I currently am. Might incorporate Vitamin B12 to increase my appetite if it is not changing.

*Today's workout:
*
*Strenght:
*Barbell Walking Lunges - Front Squat Grip, 5 rounds
Walk 10m, 40kg,50kg,60,kg,70kg,80kg

*Conditioning:
*AMRAP - 12min time limit
100m Sprint
Deadlift, 80kg, 6 reps. Each round increase with two reps. Got 1 rep into Round 8.

*Finisher:
*Pull-ups
Chin-ups
Weighted Plank
Pushups
Toe-to-bar

----------


## tarmyg

Had a chest workout today. I have lost strength in the chest and need to rectify this so adding in the previous chest workout I had before Crossfit two times/week. Not felt like the chest is being worked hard in Crossfit but this is mostly due to my inexperience, and I am sure it will get better as I keep learning movements and such. 

*Today's workout:
*
*Strenght:*
Bench Press - 60kg x 8, 100kg x 8, 100kg x 3, 80kg x 8, 60kg x 12
Ring dips 5 x 5

*Conditioning:
*For time:
20 dumbbell snatches @ 20kg
100 Singel-unders
40 situps
20 dumbbell snatches @ 20kg
100 Singel-unders
30 situps
20 dumbbell snatches @ 20kg
100 Singel-unders
20 situps
20 dumbbell snatches @ 20kg
100 Singel-unders
10 situps
*Time: 9.59

**Finisher:*
Pull-ups
Chin-ups
Weighted Plank @ 30kg
Pushups
Toe-to-bar

----------


## tarmyg

Slower day today as the body is getting used to Crossfit and up to speed after the injury recovery. 

30 minutes elliptical
Some extra chest movement to improve it from yesterday.

----------


## tarmyg

Did my first "recovery run" today. Never heard of such a thing until I did one today. Slow-poked a 10k run in 70 minutes.

*Recovery run:*
10k, 70 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did my first "recovery run" today. Never heard of such a thing until I did one today. Slow-poked a 10k run in 70 minutes. Recovery run: 10k, 70 minutes


That's still not a bad time for a 10k, especially since you were slow poking it

----------


## tarmyg

Holy Squats Batman!!! Today was a pretty crazy leg day. Crazy fried now in the evening, but man did it feel good. I decided that no matter how long it would take I would complete today with the recommended weights and I did. Here is the workout for today:

*STRENGTH:* 
1) Back squat: 60%x 10 reps (90kg), 70%x 8 reps (105kg), 75%x 6 reps (113kg), 80%x 4 reps (120kg).
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps (60kg), 70%x 4 reps x 3 sets (80kg).


*Work Capacity:* Complete the following for time:
-30x power clean (60kg)
-30x pull ups
-20x hang squat clean (60kg)
-20x chest to bar pull ups
-10x thruster (60kg)
-10x bar muscle up (scaled to rings)

*Core:* 3 rounds:
-5x GHD back extensions with 5-second hold at the top position (AHAP)
-rest 90 seconds
-10x V-up sit ups

Rested 45 minutes and then ran a *CINDY* but did Chin-ups instead of Pull-ups
*AMRAP* in 20 minutes
5 x Chin-ups
10 Pushups
15 Air Squats
*Total:* 15 Rounds

----------


## RaginCajun

holy sheeeeet man, that is a lot of work!

----------


## tarmyg

> holy sheeeeet man, that is a lot of work!


It was pretty insane! :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Today I felt a bit tired but did not think much about it. Got to the gym and warmed up, feeling a bit extra stiff so I spent extra time stretching and such. As I was going to do my first Snatch, I realized my shoulders were so fried from yesterday's training I could not even hold the barbell above my head properly without hurting. Realizing that continuing at this point would lead to injury, I stopped it all and went home. Just one of those days.

----------


## tarmyg

Did not have time for anything else but arms today. Went to my old gym and hit Triceps and Biceps and it felt just dumb. No Olympic lifting, not feeling completely exhausted simply felt awkward. Completely fallen in love with Crossfit and I think my body is better off for it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did not have time for anything else but arms today. Went to my old gym and hit Triceps and Biceps and it felt just dumb. No Olympic lifting, not feeling completely exhausted simply felt awkward. Completely fallen in love with Crossfit and I think my body is better off for it.


glad to hear that everything is going good for you!

----------


## tarmyg

Got to the box this morning pumped as ****. What happened? I hurt my shoulder ;-( The irony. Maybe this is the year where we will test to see how dedicated I really am. Not even doing that heavy of weights but will train everything I can without using the shoulders and lifting objects straight up. Just irritating but time to show resolve!

----------


## tarmyg

Back in the old Snap Fitness gym this late afternoon only doing old chest exercises. No problem doing that as there is no vertical load on the shoulders. Pushed until the chest felt dead!!! Good overall feeling.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

R u going back to the previous therapist?

----------


## tarmyg

> R u going back to the previous therapist?


Going to give it a few days to make sure I am not over reacting but if it remains 100% yes :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Back in the CrossFit box this morning. I ran a Boot Camp at 6.30am so I was very properly warmed up before this workout! No shoulder stuff in today's workout so that never became an issue.

*STRENGTH (WEEK 2/DAY1):* 
1) Back squat: 60%x 10 reps 90kg, 65%x 8 reps 98kg, 70%x 8 reps 105kg, 75%x 8 reps 115kg.
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps 60kg, 70%x 5 reps 65kg, 75%x 5 reps x 2 sets 70kg and 75kg.

*Core:* 3 rounds, not for time:
-10x medball GHD sit up, 5kg, 5kg, 0kg
-60-second weighted plank, 30kg, 30kg, 20kg
-20x American KB Swing, 32kg
-20x reverse hyperextensions, leg weight only
*
Conditioning (Week 1/day1):* Complete the following for time:
-10000m row @2:30-2:36/500m

----------


## tarmyg

As I am not going to stress the shoulders too much I am using very light weights for things that activate them too much.

*STRENGTH:* 
*1: Block clean:* 10 rounds- Every 2:00 minutes, complete:
-3x squat clean from launch position. 30kg.

*2: Lynne EMOM* Style: 5 rounds (20 minutes)  EMOM, complete
-Min 1: Max rep bench press (Body weight), Kept it at 105kg
-Min 2: Max rep chest to bar pull up
-Min 3: Rest

*Work Capacity:* Complete the following for time:
-200x Single unders
-75x Wallball (20#/14#)
-25 Handstand pushups
-25x Hang power clean, 30kg
*
4h later - Chest*
-Supine Bench Press
-Chest dips
-Pec deck
-Decline Dumbbell
-Incline Smith Machine

----------


## tarmyg

*Nutrition update:*

I find it interesting that in my ever ending quest for the perfect diet to cut fat I forgot about the big picture. As I have started doing CrossFit, which by pure intensity and volume creates a massive workload I am starting to lean out even though I am eating as much as I possibly can. I simply can not eat more food at this point! Years of being anal about grams left and right and being hungry feels like something I could have spared myself. Will this get me to stage condition, no way, but I am leaning out day by day to a place where anyone, including people on these forums, would say I am looking damn good. Not there yet but once I am you can be damn sure I am putting up a picture :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Nutrition update: I find it interesting that in my ever ending quest for the perfect diet to cut fat I forgot about the big picture. As I have started doing CrossFit, which by pure intensity and volume creates a massive workload I am starting to lean out even though I am eating as much as I possibly can. I simply can not eat more food at this point! Years of being anal about grams left and right and being hungry feels like something I could have spared myself. Will this get me to stage condition, no way, but I am leaning out day by day to a place where anyone, including people on these forums, would say I am looking damn good. Not there yet but once I am you can be damn sure I am putting up a picture :-)


I concur with what your logic is. If one is working hard, the body will find ways to improve/change. I always find when I work harder, everything else seems to fall into place. 

Are you on any compounds at the moment? 

Keep up the hard work and stay injury free!

----------


## tarmyg

> I concur with what your logic is. If one is working hard, the body will find ways to improve/change. I always find when I work harder, everything else seems to fall into place.
> 
> Are you on any compounds at the moment?
> 
> Keep up the hard work and stay injury free!


I am on my standard dose, 200mg test/wk and 1.8iu hgh ed.

Starting a blast this coming Monday.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I am on my standard dose, 200mg test/wk and 1.8iu hgh ed.
> 
> Starting a blast this coming Monday.


is that your TRT/HRT dose for test? 

nice, on the HGH, how long are you running it for? wonder if that helped out in your healing any

----------


## tarmyg

> is that your TRT/HRT dose for test? 
> 
> nice, on the HGH, how long are you running it for? wonder if that helped out in your healing any


Not on TRT but this is my current cruising dosage. I just keep checking my blood values to make sure I am Ok. Will use Testosterone Propionate and Oxandrolone this blast as Tren -A do not agree with me, or my wife :-)

Been running HGH since November last year, no clue if it has helped.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Nutrition update: I find it interesting that in my ever ending quest for the perfect diet to cut fat I forgot about the big picture. As I have started doing CrossFit, which by pure intensity and volume creates a massive workload I am starting to lean out even though I am eating as much as I possibly can. I simply can not eat more food at this point! Years of being anal about grams left and right and being hungry feels like something I could have spared myself. Will this get me to stage condition, no way, but I am leaning out day by day to a place where anyone, including people on these forums, would say I am looking damn good. Not there yet but once I am you can be damn sure I am putting up a picture :-)


Interesting.

----------


## tarmyg

*STRENGTH (WEEK 2/DAY2):* 
1) Back squat: 60%x 10 reps 90kg, 70%x 8 reps 105kg, 75%x 8 reps 113kg, 80%x 8 reps 120kg.
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps 65kg, 65%x 5 reps 70kg, 70%x 5 reps x 2 sets 75kg,80kg.

*Conditioning (Week 1/day2):* 
Complete 8 rounds, each for time:

-Run 100m (All out threshold sprint pace)
-Rest 2 minutes

*Core:* For time:
-100m 2-arm OH KB carry (2x 12kg)
-100m 2-arm KB farmers carry (2x 12kg)
-100m 2-arm front rack KB carry (2x 12kg)
-100m 2-arm KB farmers carry (2x 12kg)

----------


## krugerr

> *Nutrition update:*
> 
> I find it interesting that in my ever ending quest for the perfect diet to cut fat I forgot about the big picture. As I have started doing CrossFit, which by pure intensity and volume creates a massive workload I am starting to lean out even though I am eating as much as I possibly can. I simply can not eat more food at this point! Years of being anal about grams left and right and being hungry feels like something I could have spared myself. Will this get me to stage condition, no way, but I am leaning out day by day to a place where anyone, including people on these forums, would say I am looking damn good. Not there yet but once I am you can be damn sure I am putting up a picture :-)


I think youve hit the nail on the head there. We can all pick and play with our diets to infinity and back. But simply the diet close and working your ass off would give much better results. 

As you say, you wouldnt win Olympia with that method, but for the rest of us. I think you're right, too much planning, not enough doing! I am certainly guilty of this.

----------


## tarmyg

One of the things that the therapist told me was contributing to my previous injury was a weak bicep muscle making the strength uneven. Went in today for a Bicep and Tricep workout. Except for it feeling weird to only train that and no crazy HIIT at the same time, I did it a bit differently. I exhausted the Bicep to the point where I could not lift a 2kg dumbbell and after that went onto Triceps. This to make sure I will be giving my Biceps the correct attention. Technically an off day from training today but that's not for me and Sundays are off anyways. Two more days and then rest.

----------


## RaginCajun

> One of the things that the therapist told me was contributing to my previous injury was a weak bicep muscle making the strength uneven. Went in today for a Bicep and Tricep workout. Except for it feeling weird to only train that and no crazy HIIT at the same time, I did it a bit differently. I exhausted the Bicep to the point where I could not lift a 2kg dumbbell and after that went onto Triceps. This to make sure I will be giving my Biceps the correct attention. Technically an off day from training today but that's not for me and Sundays are off anyways. Two more days and then rest.


Interesting 

I think Marcus and them have some pretty brutal Arm routines posted in there. Dorian Yates has an arm video (at least I think in the blood and gut series), may want to give a look to prepare for next week's workout

----------


## krugerr

> Interesting 
> 
> I think Marcus and them have some pretty brutal Arm routines posted in there. Dorian Yates has an arm video (at least I think in the blood and gut series), may want to give a look to prepare for next week's workout


Yeah the Dorian videos are great, and the whole Blood&Guts routine is a fantastic all rounder. There isnt a dedicated arm day, its built into the Back and Chest days. But you can certainly watch and remove the principles in your own way. 

I always find heavy, into drop sets and partials is the way for arms. Particularly with the cable machines!

----------


## tarmyg

Heavy day today! Ran a Boot Camp for the Police at 6.30am and the drive down there in heavy Tropical rainfall was pretty intense. Back home and warm up a bit and then headed out to the box for my own workout. Still taking it pretty slow with any shoulder stuff. Shall see how it feels on Monday! Doing Snatch truly make me look like a complete clown!

*STRENGTH:* 
1: Snatch complex: 10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
-1x power snatch + 1x Hang squat snatch (Work up to a max 1+1 for the day)
2: 10 rounds  Every 2 minutes, perform:
-1x snatch balance superset with 2x max distance broad jump (Work up to a max for the day)

*Work Capacity:* 
Complete 3 rounds, each for time:
-30x thrusters (75#/55#)
-20x GHD sit ups
-10x Wall Balls
-Rest 2 minutes

*Chest:
*Supine Bench
Chest Dips
Pec-Deck
Decline dumbbell press
Incline Smith Machine

----------


## tarmyg

The city was pretty much in lockdown during the previous Saturday due to the statewide bandh (http://goo.gl/iMyCF8) making it hard to get training in. I can still feel the body getting used to this training and considering this is almost a 2-year project I see no reason to rush anything anyhow. 

*STRENGTH (WEEK 3/DAY1):* 
1) Back squat: 65%x 8 reps 100kg, 70%x 8 reps 105kg, 80%x 6 reps 120kg, 85%x 6 reps 130kg.
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps 70kg, 70%x 5 reps 75kg, 75%x 5 reps 80kg, 80%x 5 reps 85kg.
*
Core:* 
3 rounds, not for time:
-5x Eccentric toes to bar (Perform a T2B and on the way down, take at least 5 seconds to hit full extension again)
-2 minute side plank, 60sec R/60sec L
-10x KB windmill + press, 5R/5L (AHAP)
-10x banded back extensions (Use heaviest band as possible)

*Conditioning (Week 2/day1):* 
Complete 2 rounds of:
-5,000m row (Must keep above a 2:24-2:28/500m pace)
-Rest 3 minutes

----------


## RaginCajun

your thread makes me feel lazy!

its motivating!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> your thread makes me feel lazy! its motivating!


True. Lol

----------


## tarmyg

Missed posting yesterday's workout so double-posting today. For reference, the workout's are taken from this blog: CrossFitter WOD Archives - CrossFit Weightlifting

*STRENGTH:* 
1: Block snatch: 10 rounds - Every 2 minutes, complete:
-2x squat snatch from the blocks (1″ below the knee and work up to a max double for the day)

2: 5 rounds (10 minutes) – EMOM, complete
-Odd: 2x Heaving snatch balance (work up to a max double in the 5 sets)
-Even: max rep strict handstand push-up
*If you think you can get more than 10 reps on each set, then start with a 4″/2″ deficit.

*Work Capacity:* 
“Climbing Snail”…modified: Complete 3 rounds for time of:
-Run 400m
-2x rope climb (15ft)
-20m prowler push (4/2x 45# plates, but choose depending on surface. Should be heavy)
-2x rope climb (15ft)
*On round 3, after you complete the prowler push, you are done. So, there will be 10 rope climbs total for the WOD.

*Chest:*
Supine Bench
Chest Dips
Pec-Deck
Decline dumbbell press
Incline Smith Machine

----------


## tarmyg

Had a good workout today. Felt strong and my squats are steadily improving at almost a ridiculous rate. Finally starting to get used to Front Squat and it is very useful for improving my overall form. 

*STRENGTH (WEEK 3/DAY2):* 
1) Back squat: 60%x 10 reps 90kg, 65%x 10 reps 98kg, 70%x 8 reps 105kg, 75%x 8 reps 113kg. This felt *easy* today!
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps 75kg, 65%x 5 reps 80kg, 70%x 5 reps x 2 sets 85kg & 90kg.

*Core:* 
Complete the following for max reps:
-Tabata GHD situps *64 reps*
-Rest 3 minutes
-Tabata banded good morning *130 reps*

*Arms:
*Biceps and Triceps at old gym

----------


## tarmyg

Today is a rest day but squeezed in a quick benchmark workout and set a *new PR*. Closing in on a decent time on this one. Some people on Youtube finishing this one in 12-14 minutes seems pretty insane but the current, and reasonable goal, is to get under 20 minutes and go from there.

*Filthy 50*

For time:
50 Box jump, 24-inch box
50 Jumping pull-ups
50 Kettlebell swings, 1 pood
50 steps, Walking Lunge
50 Knees to elbows
50 Push press, 45 pounds
50 Back extensions
50 Wall ball shots, 20-pound ball
50 Burpees
100 Double unders
*
Time:* 25.03

----------


## SlimmerMe

Your log's more than impressive.

----------


## tarmyg

Not a good workout today. Body felt off and generally tired. From experience, I know this is when one is most likely to incur injury so I took it very slow and with low weights.

*STRENGTH:* 
1: Clean complex: 10 rounds- Every 2:30 minutes, complete:
-1x Clean halting deadlift + 1x clean pull + 1x clean (Work up to a max 1+1+1 for the day)
*For the first rep, it is a deadlift to the hang/launch position with a 2-second pause, then back to the floor, reset and perform a clean pull, back to the floor, reset and the third movement is a full clean.

2: 5 rounds, every 90 seconds, complete:
A: 3x strict press (Work up to a max effort 3 RM)
B: 3x push press (Work up to a max effort 3 RM)
C: 3x push jerk (Work up to a max effort 3 RM)

-Explanation: You have a maximum of 5 sets to establish a 3RM press. Once you hit failure, with the clock still running, move onto portion B. Same protocol, in 5 sets or less, work up to a 3 rep max push press, and once you fail at push press, re-rack, add weight and finish off with a 3 rep max push jerk. The weight progression should be linear, and 5 rounds are not required in each of the 3 movements but dont exceed it. If you know your overhead movements pretty well, you should be able to get away with a total 7 or less total rounds for all 3 of the movements.

*Work Capacity:* 
Elizabeth  Complete 21-15-9 reps for time of:
-Squat clean @ 135#, I used 67.5#
-Dips

----------


## tarmyg

Another slow day. Body felt completely off and I need a day of complete rest. Played through this today when I told myself I really should have rested. Oh well, keep plugging away. Clocked in at *190 lb* (86kg) for the first time in a while and still maintaining acceptable levels of body fat. I attribute this to my Crossfit routine entirely.

*Strength:
*1: Snatch Barbell Cycling: 4 minutes of:
-Position work with an empty barbell.
2: Muscle snatch: In 10 minutes or less, work up to a 2 rep max muscle snatch
3: Skill transfer complex: 10 rounds  every 90 seconds, complete:
-1x Heaving snatch balance + 1x snatch balance (Work up to a 1+1 for the day)

----------


## RaginCajun

Get some rest bud, your body will thank you!

----------


## tarmyg

Back to normal after a day of complete rest. Repping at 130kg (~290 lb) now at back squats and front squats are coming along as well but not close to that weight but at 90kg. Been increasing this one with 5kg each time I am doing it to make sure my form is Ok and should hit 100 during my next round as it is not weight holding me back but form. Overall a good day but a bit light on the cardio side!

*STRENGTH (WEEK 4/DAY1):* 
1) Back squat: 65%x 8 reps 100kg, 70%x 8 reps 105kg, 80%x 6 reps 120kg, 85%x 6 reps 130kg.
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 70%x 5 reps 75kg, 75%x 5 reps 80kg, 80%x 5 reps 85kg, 85%x 5 reps 90kg.

*Core: 
*3 rounds, not for time:
-20x Medball GHD sit ups (20#/14#)
-60-second L-sit hold
-10x standing Russian twist, 10R/10L (AHAP)
-10x Glute ham raise

----------


## RaginCajun

damn T, that is some weight!

nice work!

----------


## tarmyg

Watching the pro's at the Olympics have given some good ideas on how to warm-up well so I tried some of that today for fun. Also, watching those guys you realize you are thousands, if not hundreds of thousands of reps behind in training i.e. Snatch :-) Makes me feel better at sucking at that movement! Clean's were improved today as I am getting my arm's to move more fluidly I think. *

STRENGTH:* 
1: Block clean: 10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
-2x squat clean from the blocks + 1x split jerk (1″ below the knee and work up to a max 2+1 for the day)
2: 5 rounds  Every 3 minutes, complete
-5x clean pull superset with max rep strict weighted dip (AHAP. Shoot for failure around 7-10 rep range)
-Start at weight you ended at from the blocks*
*If you think you can get more than 10 reps on each set, then start with a 4″/2″ deficit.

*Work Capacity:* 
Complete the follow for time:
-40-30-20-10 reps : Wallball (20#/14#)
-20-15-10-5: Strict pull ups
*Time:* ~9.30

----------


## krugerr

You're really smashing it at the minute mate! Inmspiring to follow along  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Hit a Boot Camp for the Police force again this morning. Ran a few Air squat and Jumping Jack Tabata's and planking. After this, a bunch of stuff went down so I only had time for my leg session and missed cardio and arms. Not much to do about that except make it up tomorrow.

*STRENGTH (WEEK 4/DAY2):* 
1) Back squat: 65%x 8 reps 100kg, 70%x 8 reps 110kg, 75%x 8 reps 115kg, 80%x 8 reps 125kg
*Rest 10 minutes, then:
2) Front squat: 60%x 5 reps 80kg, 65%x 5 reps 85kg, 70%x 5 reps x 2 sets 90kg & 95kg (dropped weight on floor @ 4th rep).

----------


## tarmyg

As my PT specialist told me I am focusing on Biceps once per week. Went to the old gym and did arms and then hit CrossFit for a WOD.

*Strenght:*
Biceps and Triceps

*WOD:*
10*200m Sprint, one run every 2min
Rest 3min
4 rounds for time:
24 KB Snatch used a 12kg KB which was way to light
12 Pushups
96 Single-unders

----------


## tarmyg

Took a rest day yesterday except for running a Boot Camp in the morning. Not super heavy but I could feel the Boot Camp workout and decided I needed to rest. Today the body still did not feel 100% but good enough to push through.

*Strength:
*1: Clean Barbell Cycling: 4 minutes of:
-Position work with an empty barbell.
*For this new movement, take an empty barbell and for 4 minutes, just work positions with the mindset of slow is smooth, smooth is fast. For example, go from you start position, to below the knee, to the hang/above the knee, to mid-thigh, to down, to finish, to muscle clean, to front squat, to Sots press, stand, high hang, down, then repeat in any order or fashion. There is a difference in going through the motions, versus feeling the positions. Feel each position for at least 1 full second before moving to the next.

2: Muscle clean  Work up to a max single for the day. 
*NOTE:*_Its in this movements especially I realize how far one has to go. Only got up to 90kg on this. Just keep on grinding and it will come!

_3: Power clean + clean and jerk: 10 rounds  every 2 minutes, complete:-1x power clean + 1x clean and split jerk (Work up to a max for the day. No misses so keep it light, fast and crisp). 
*NOTE:*_For this one, I did an EMOM for 20 minutes and set the weight at a light 50kg to get more practice on this movement._

*Work Capacity:* 
Every 90 seconds, perform:
-10x single leg squats, alternating.*NOTE:*_Used green band to pull this one off.
_-10x hang power clean (135#/95#)
-max rep strict pull-up

----------


## RaginCajun

Nicely done

I've been taking on your approach in regards to training. I'm sore as hell!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

This approach is suiting u well!

----------


## tarmyg

Been resting for two days as India celebrated independence day yesterday and things were in general closed and time with family felt more important! This rest did me real well though as today's leg day was fairly intense. I was able to rep 309lb (140kg) while doing back squats. My max has gone up to 160kg (~350lb). Super stoked about leg development right now. Just like *GGR* said, this training seems to work very well for me and I feel very excited about going there every single day.

Today's workout

*STRENGTH (WEEK 5/DAY1):* 
1) Back squat: 
65%x 8 reps @ 100kg
75%x 6 reps @ 112kg
85%x 4 reps @ 130kg
90%x 4 reps @ 140kg

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
70%x 5 reps @ 90kg
80%x 4 reps @ 95kg
85%x 3 reps @ 100kg
90%x 3 reps @ 105kg

*Core: 3 rounds, not for time:*

-10x Turkish Get Ups, 5R/5L (16-24kg KB/8-20kg KB)
-90-second GHD back extension hold (Hold for 90 second when your body is parallel to the floor, face down)
-5x Overhead medball toss (Medium weight. For these you will squat down, grab a medball and toss it as high and far behind you as possible).
-10x reverse hypers (Heavy)

*Chest (At old gym):*
Supine Bench
Pec-dec
Decline dumbbell press
Incline Smith Machine

----------


## RaginCajun

nice workout bud

i have some front squats penciled in for today. been a while since i have last done them so i will focus on form.

keep on inspiring!

----------


## RaginCajun

i need some help with front squats. my wrist cannot take bending like that, it hurts on regular back squats.

i saw someone using some straps in a youtube channel and also the crossed arms, so may have to try that. the current gym does not have a squat rack so i am currently cleaning the weight to my chest and going from there. gym does have a smith machine but don't think front squats can be done on it.

suggestions?

----------


## tarmyg

> i need some help with front squats. my wrist cannot take bending like that, it hurts on regular back squats.
> 
> i saw someone using some straps in a youtube channel and also the crossed arms, so may have to try that. the current gym does not have a squat rack so i am currently cleaning the weight to my chest and going from there. gym does have a smith machine but don't think front squats can be done on it.
> 
> suggestions?


I had this problem before I saw that PT guy who got me sorted out. I use a pretty wide "grip" which has helped. Before that I did just what you said, literally put in on my shoulders with arms just crossed. I have also started stretching my wrists in both the morning and in the evening. It has taken some time but I am starting to loosen up a bit.

----------


## tarmyg

Fell a bit behind today so I spent 10-15 minutes working on Snatch using just a barbell and then added 10kg of weight. The form is still extremely poor but just keep grinding it. Loved the work capacity as it involved jumping on a 40in (101.6cm) box.

*STRENGTH:* 
Complete 3 rounds for max reps: 
-30 seconds hang squat snatch (60% 1 RM snatch) 
-60 seconds rest 
-30 seconds strict handstand push-up (If you hit muscle failure, stay inverted and perform shoulder taps) 
-2 minutes rest 

*Work Capacity: 
* Complete the following for time: 
-30x DB snatch, alternating 20kg 
-10x box jump over 40in 
-20x DB snatch, alternating 24kg 
-20x box jump over 30in 
-10x DB snatch, alternating 24kg 
-30x box jump over 24in

*Arms:
*Worked triceps and biceps at my old gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I had this problem before I saw that PT guy who got me sorted out. I use a pretty wide "grip" which has helped. Before that I did just what you said, literally put in on my shoulders with arms just crossed. I have also started stretching my wrists in both the morning and in the evening. It has taken some time but I am starting to loosen up a bit.


I'll try to stretch more and look for some mobility exercises 

Thanks

----------


## tarmyg

Had a nice workout today, legs felt a bit tired but that usually happens around this time of the week. Got a 3-day vacation trip starting tomorrow so no training until Monday. Should have a rower as Crossfit starting next week so I can add in all those missed rowing workouts that should have been there for the last 4-weeks :-)
*
STRENGTH (WEEK 5/DAY 2):*
1) Back squat: 
65%x 6 reps 100kg
75%x 6 reps 115kg
80%x 6 rep x 2 sets 120kg

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
60%x 5 reps 90kg
65%x 5 reps 95kg
70%x 5 reps x 2 sets 105kg

*Core:* 
For max reps:
-Tabata Wallballs 20# ball
-Rest 4 minutes
-Tabata ball slams 20# ball

----------


## RaginCajun

love rowing and miss it!

Have a great time on your vacation, you deserve some down time!

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome workout today. Felt like I was on fire pulling this off today. Super stoked about testing 1RM next week in back squats. Hopefully, will hit 160kg+. I was finally able to start doing the conditioning that they have been calling for and rowing was such fun! Had a great three-day vacation with my wife and daughter just relaxing in a wildlife park in South India seeing Elephants and other wild animals just roaming around, very cool.

Today's workout:

*STRENGTH (WEEK 6/DAY1):*
1) Back squat: 
70%x 6 reps, 105kg
80%x 6 reps, 120kg
90%x 3 reps, 135kg
95%x 3 reps, 145kg

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
65%x 5 reps, 90kg
75%x 5 reps, 95kg
80%x 4 reps x 2 sets, 100kg

*Core:* 
3 rounds, not for time:
-20x Medball GHD sit ups (20#/14#)
-60 second weighted plank (AHAP), added plates on back:
Round 1: 40kg
Round 2: 40kg
Round 3: 30kg
-5x Overhead medball toss (Medium weight. For these you will squat down, grab a medball and toss it as high and far behind you as possible).
-10x barbell GHD back extensions (AHAP but solid form)

*Conditioning (Week 5/day1):* 
Complete 5 rounds of:
-1500m row (2:12-2:16/500m pace)
-Rest as needed
Round 1: 6.30 
Round 2: 6.23
Round 3: 6.13
Round 4: 5.58
Round 5: 6.26

----------


## tarmyg

The body always feels so fried on my second day and then comes back on Wednesday. Today was no different, everything felt heavy but energy levels was at least high.

*STRENGTH:* 
1: Clean complex: 10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
-1x power clean + 1x hang clean (Work up to a medium-heavy 1+1 for the day)
Still maxing this out at 70kg, just very poor technique!

2: Complete 3 rounds for max reps:
-30-second max rep power clean (60% 1 RM clean)
-60-seconds rest
-30-second max rep shoulder to overhead (Same weight used for power clean)
-2 minutes rest
Used only 50kg on this one.

*Work Capacity:* 
CF Mainsite WOD Complete 21-19-15-12-9-6-3 reps for time of:
-DB burpee + hang squat clean + thruster (2x 35#/2x 25#)
-Pull up
Loved this one as it really got me to push hard.

----------


## krugerr

> The body always feels so fried on my second day and then comes back on Wednesday. Today was no different, everything felt heavy but energy levels was at least high.
> 
> *STRENGTH:* 
> 1: Clean complex: 10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
> -1x power clean + 1x hang clean (Work up to a medium-heavy 1+1 for the day)
> Still maxing this out at 70kg, just very poor technique!
> 
> 2: Complete 3 rounds for max reps:
> -30-second max rep power clean (60% 1 RM clean)
> ...


Ive said it before, and I'll say it again. Looks like you're doing really well mate! Keep it up.

Look forward to seeing how your 1RM's end up!  :Smilie:

----------


## tarmyg

Woke up at 5am after almost no sleep at all today heading down to another part of the city to run a Police Boot Camp. That ended up being my only training for today as I simply could not move almost. Body aching, tired and yawning my way through some meetings. Super stoked about some professional developments that are going really well wich is something we have worked on for a while.

Today's workout:

Warmup

100 Jumping Jacks
25 Burpees
25 Push Forwards
25 Dive Bomber Push-ups
100 Lunges

30 Second Push-up Plank
30 Mountain Climbers
40 Second Push-up Plank
40 Mountain Climbers

6x60 Second Elbow Planks

Cooldown

----------


## tarmyg

Another day another workout. Legs are so heavily worked on right now that it will blow my mind if my *1RM* have no gone up testing it next week. I still have not been able to wrap my head around the fact that this is something I should have done years ago regarding training. I stop by *Marcus300* HIT thread from time to time and seeing people in there work their ass off is very inspiring and at the same time they have found what works for them, and that is my point. If you found what works for you regarding food and training, do not change it. For me, CrossFit in combination with a "good food" diet where I eat enough protein and just fill up the rest seems to work very well.

Today's workout:

*STRENGTH (WEEK 6/DAY2):* 
1) Back squat: 
75%x 4 reps, 115kg
80%x 4 reps x 3 sets, 120kg

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
60%x 5 reps, 80kg
65%x 5 reps, 85kg
70%x 5 reps x 2 sets, 90kg

*Core:* 
At 70% effort, complete 20-15-10-5 reps of:
-Strict toes to bar
-barbell back extensions, 20kg plate used

*Conditioning (Week 5/day2):* 
Complete 4 rounds of:
-500m row (1:48-1:52/500m pace)
-Rest as needed

----------


## tarmyg

Went into to train pretty late today and ended up doing the Strenght and WOD that the gym posted. Was pretty fun doing it in a group anyways compared to always doing it solo.

*Strenght:*

EMOM - 10-minutes
3 x Deadlifts, 110kg

*Conditioning, for time:*

900m Run
3 rounds of:
20 KB Snatches, 20kg
15 Pushups
10 Pull-ups

*Core, for time:*
50 Situps
rest
30 Hollow-rocks
rest
4 x 30 seconds 20kg Planks

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If you found what works for you regarding food and training, do not change it. For me, CrossFit in combination with a "good food" diet where I eat enough protein and just fill up the rest seems to work very well.


Truth. Happy you found your style!

----------


## Marsoc

Correct me if I'm wrong but from what i researched about Tren . And not that I never cycled in my life.. But i read that it's for like a month pre or post intense competitions, fights etc. to get the aggression to push further and just for pure strength...so wouldn't dosing Tren for a year straight be a not so wise choice....I'm just gaining Intel here with questions. By no means am I insulting you. Thanks

----------


## tarmyg

> Correct me if I'm wrong but from what i researched about Tren. And not that I never cycled in my life.. But i read that it's for like a month pre or post intense competitions, fights etc. to get the aggression to push further and just for pure strength...so wouldn't dosing Tren for a year straight be a not so wise choice....I'm just gaining Intel here with questions. By no means am I insulting you. Thanks


Not sure what you are referring to but I am not running tren for one year straight. Tren do not agree with me so I am no longer running it.

----------


## tarmyg

BOOM!!! New Back Squat 1RM at 160kg (350lb). Full disclosure, it was one ugly lift but damn it I got it up. Cramped up in calfs and even my jaw felt tired afterward. Haha, awesomeness! Finished of the rest of the workout pretty tired but happy. Ran a Police Boot Camp in the morning at 6.30 am before my own workout.

*Warmup:
*25 Jumping Jacks
25 Lunges

*Core:
*50 Pushups
50 Push presses
50 High pulls

*Blast (no rest between sets):
*10-20-30
Air squats
Pushup Plank
Mountain Climbers

Cooldown

*Strength (Week 7/Day 1):
*1) Back squat: 
70%x 5 reps, 105kg
80%x 5 reps, 120kg
85%x 2 reps, 130kg
90%x 3 reps, 140kg
100%x 1 reps, 160kg (BOOYA!!!)

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
70%x 4 reps, 80kg
75%x 4 reps, 80kg
80%x 4 reps, 80kg
85%x 4 reps, 80kg

*Core: 
*3 rounds, not for time:
-10x Eccentric GHD sit ups (5 seconds down, then explode up)
-60 L-Sit
-20x Standing barbell Russian Twist, 10R/10L (AHAP)
-8x Good morning (Medium  Heavyweight)

*Conditioning (Week 6/day1):* 
Complete 5 rounds of:
-1,250m row (2:08-2:10/500m pace)
2 minutes rest between rounds

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Congrats!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Tuesday and I am feeling extraordinarily tired so will have that checked.

*STRENGTH: 
*1: Tempo 3-position snatch: 
10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
-1x tempo high hang snatch + 1x hang snatch + 1x snatch (Work up to a max 1+1+1 for the day)

2: Perform the following until you complete a total of 50 handstand push ups:
-Min 1 = 5x squat snatch (60% 1 RM Snatch)
-Min 2 = Rest rest
-Min 3 = max rep strict handstand push-up

*Work Capacity:* 
Complete the following for time:
-10x thruster, 50kg
-40x Knees to elbow
-8x thruster, 50kg
-30x toes to bar
-6x thruster, 50kg
-20x strict toes to bar
-4x thruster, 50kg
-10x medball/weighted toes to bar (14#/8#)
-2x thruster, 50kg

----------


## Marsoc

> Correct me if I'm wrong but from what i researched about Tren. And not that I never cycled in my life.. But i read that it's for like a month pre or post intense competitions, fights etc. to get the aggression to push further and just for pure strength...so wouldn't dosing Tren for a year straight be a not so wise choice....I'm just gaining Intel here with questions. By no means am I insulting you. Thanks



I take that back. I confused Tren with Halotestin ...my bad.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tuesday and I am feeling extraordinarily tired so will have that checked.
> 
> *STRENGTH: 
> *1: Tempo 3-position snatch: 
> 10 rounds- Every 2 minutes, complete:
> -1x tempo high hang snatch + 1x hang snatch + 1x snatch (Work up to a max 1+1+1 for the day)
> 
> 2: Perform the following until you complete a total of 50 handstand push ups:
> -Min 1 = 5x squat snatch (60% 1 RM Snatch)
> ...


i guess so you are tired, you did a lot of work on monday bud

----------


## tarmyg

Did not post yesterday but ran a Boot Camp for the Police and after that went home and crashed in bed for 1h before starting the workday. Got some cool news as we will start to train the Anti-terrorist people in mid-September. Starting with 20 out of the 175 men squad. We will bring them up to international standard in terms of fitness. Their main thing is agility, scaling walls and such. Pretty psyched about this one :-)

Today's squats felt super easy after one extra day's rest. Still working on bringing up those front squats in terms of weight.

*STRENGTH (WEEK 7/DAY2):*
1) Back squat: 
70%x 4 reps, 112kg
75%x 4 reps, 120kg
80%x 4 reps, 128kg
85%x 4 reps, 135kg

*Rest 10 minutes, then:

2) Front squat: 
60%x 5 reps, 85kg
65%x 5 reps, 90kg
70%x 5 reps x 2 sets, 95kg

*Core:* 
For time:
-100m 1-arm OH KB carry, right arm, 24kg
-100m 2-arm farmers carry, 24kg
-100m 1-arm OH KB carry, left arm, 24kg
-100m 2-arm farmers carry, 24kg

*For the 1-arm OH carries, the resting arm will hold the 2nd KB in the front rack position. You will have 2 KB with you the entire 400 meters.

*Conditioning (Week 6/day2):* 
Complete 4 rounds of:
-750m row (1:52-1:56/500m pace)

----------


## tarmyg

Back in the box this morning after fighting some fatigue like syndromes last week. Seems to be getting better so I felt pretty refreshed today. I started having a problem in the right arm muscle (It is a different spot from what they worked on in my physio) so doing Clean and Jerk became Power Clean and Jerk. Got to head back to get that problem squared away. The second big update is a switch in the programming. I moved from the weightlifting focus over to a competition focused program to get more training on handstand walks, muscle-ups and other gymnastic related movements.

Today's training:

*1. Clean and Jerk*
5x3 Clean and Jerk at 75% - no TnG, *60kg*
Used a crappy 60kg on this one, the arm is to injured to be used in this manner.

*2. Back Squat*
3RM Box Squat with bands and/or chains, *200kg*

*3. Front Squat*
5x5 Front Squat at 75% across, *80kg*

*4. Strength Conditioning*
5 rounds NOT for time of:
Max Push Press, Bodyweight, *70kg, 60kg*
Max Strict TTB
* No rest between movements, 3-minute rest between rounds

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome day training today as there were two other people there doing the same and it was easier to push harder. Pushed as hard as I could but conditioning has far to go before I am even close to ready. Some months before the CrossFit Open 17 starts which is just a practice run as I am targeting CrossFit Open 18.

*1. Conditioning*
With a running clock...

AMRAP 5:
15 Cal Rowing
21 DL (115/80)

Rest 5:00

AMRAP 5:
10 Cal Rowing
15 FS (115/80)

Rest 5:00

AMRAP 5:
5 Cal Rowing
9 Thrusters (115/80)

*2. Run*
5x500m Run on TF, 2 min rest

*3. Midline*
4 Rounds of:
30 GHDSU

----------


## tarmyg

Another heavy day! Up at 5am for a Police Boot Camp and after that my own training. Will be nice with a rest day tomorrow if that is on schedule because legs feel absolutely fried!!!

*Police Boot Camp:*

Warmup:
100 Jumping Jacks

Workout, 5 rounds, 1 min rest:
10 Pushups
20 Shoulder-ups
30 Push presses

HIIT, 2 rounds, no rest:
10 Burpees
15 Mountain Climbers
30s Pushup Plank

Elbow planking, five 1 min rounds, 15s rest

*Crossfit workout:*
1. Snatch
5x3 Used empty bar only.

*2. Barbell Cycling*
10-8-6-4-2 unbroken Hang Power Cleans for time, *60kg*

*3. Conditioning*
AMRAP 20:
50 WB
50 DU
40 BJ
40 TTB
30 CTB
30 Burpees
20 Cleans, 40kg
20 Jerks, 40kg
10 Snatches, empty bar
10 Ring MU

Ended after snatches, did not get to MU

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1 of:
Strict C2B Pull ups, used blue band
Strict Ring Dips, used a GHD and dipped between pins
Pistols, green band between poles

----------


## tarmyg

Luckily got a day's rest yesterday! Needed it badly and considering what was on today's schedule not sure I would have gotten through it otherwise.

Today's workout:

*1. Front Squat*
8x3 at 80%, across, 100kg

*2. Power Clean*
5x3 at 75% - No TnG, 70kg

*3. Conditioning*
21-15-9
Overhead Squat, 30kg (Anyone who sees me doing OHS will laugh as I am so stiff I can not get down with heavy weights.)
HSPU
400 Meter 10kg vest run

*4. Conditioning*
4 Rounds of:
15 Calorie Ski Erg
50' Double KB OH Walking Lunge, 1.5/1-pood
10 KB Snatches

----------


## tarmyg

Kept things simple today.

EMOM - 60 minutes:
Even minute - Calorie Row, 10kcal
Odd minute - Burpees - 10

Only got 40 minutes in, a bit of a disappointment but I'll improve!

----------


## tarmyg

Today's load was pretty intense. I felt very strong though which will come in handy when we start the Police Commando training. Got an appointment with Dr. Kannan tomorrow to look at my right lower arm. If he fixes this problem as fast as the previous one I'll be mighty impressed.

Today's workout:

1. Clean and Jerk
5x3 Squat Clean and Jerk at 80% - no TnG, *60kg*

2. Back Squat
3RM Back Squat with bands and/or chains, this is now *150kg*

3. Front Squat
5x5 Front Squat at 80% across, *100kg*

4. Strength Conditioning
5 rounds NOT for time of:*
Max Rep Bench Press, Bodyweight, *80kg*
Max Strict Pull-ups
No rest between movements, 3-minute rest between rounds

5. Strength Accessory
Complete 3 Supersets of:
A. 8 Single-Leg Front Rack Step ups (8/side before switching), *20kg KB* held in front.
B. 8-12 Glute Ham Raises
* Rest 1-2 minutes between rounds.

6. Strength Accessory
Complete 3 Supersets of:
A. 10-15 Strict Dumbbell Shoulder Press
B. 20-30 Overhead Banded Tricep Extensions
* Rest 1-2 minutes between rounds.

7. Strength Accessory
Cross Over Symmetry Iron Scap Protocol
-if you don't have X-over symmetry - buy it - and today do 100 band pull a parts

----------


## RaginCajun

damn T, you are really getting after it!

----------


## tarmyg

Facing some riots int the city at this time to my Drs appointment got canceled. Was not 100% today so workout was pretty slow and I just all around tired.

1. Conditioning
With a running clock...
AMRAP 5:
750m Row Buy-In...In remaining time complete AMRAP:
9 Hang Sq Cln (95/65), 25 DU
Rest 5:00
AMRAP 5:
500m Row Buy-In...In remaining time complete AMRAP:
9 Hang Sq Cln (135/95), 25 DU
Rest 5:00
AMRAP 5:
250m Row Buy-In...In remaining time complete AMRAP:
9 Hang Sq Cln (185/65), 25 DU

2. Midline
50 GHDSU
50 Hip Extensions
120 Second D-Ball Hold, 150/100 (Bear Hug Style)
35 GHDSU
35 Hip Extensions
90 Second D-Ball Hold, 150/100 (Bear Hug Style)
20 GHDSU
20 Hip Extensions
60 Second D-Ball Hold 150/100 (Bear Hug Style)

----------


## tarmyg

The tiredness I have been experiencing have subsided dramatically. Last week was so bad I could not train but since I spent it on vacation in Goa on a beach it really did not matter much. Today my body is starting to feel close to 100% even though the right arm is still bothering me and I got a new appointment on September 27th. Today's workout was pretty heavy but it felt all around good.

*1. Snatch*
5x3 Squat Snatch at 75% - no TnG
As always, *30kg*, to try and perfect form. Should be able to start increasing this in a few weeks I hope.

*2. Squat*
3RM Front Squat
*60kg*, *70kg*, *80kg*, *90kg*, *100kg*

*3. Back Squat*
4x7 @ 70% across
*112kg*

*4. Strength Conditioning*
5 rounds NOT for time of:*
Max reps of unbroken Power Cleans, Bodyweight, *3 reps at 80kg*, this is where my right arm kills me.
Max reps of unbroken Strict HSPU, *18, 13, 8, 5, 4*
No rest between movements, 3-minute rest between rounds

*5. Strength Accessory*
Complete 3 Supersets of:
A. 8 Bulgarian split Squats (8/side before switching )
B. 8-12 Good Mornings
* Rest 1-2 minutes between rounds.

*6. Strength Accessory*
Complete 3 Supersets of:
A. 10-15 Dumbbell Bench Press
B. 20-30 Banded Tricep Push Downs
* Rest 1-2 minutes between rounds.

*7. Strength Accessory*
Cross Over Symmetry Iron Scap Protocol

Took a good 2h 15m to finish this workout.

----------


## tarmyg

Another day another workout. The increase in how many Wall Balls (i.e I did all WB in a row today with no pause) I can now pull off is for me a VERY good sign of the how my conditioning is getting better. Going to be fun to run through the CrossFit Open in 2017, which is my test run for 2018. Got some good inspiration from others working out at the same time as me. Always helps me push harder when not going solo when it comes to conditioning in particular. 

*1. Conditioning*
With a running clock...
AMRAP 5:
50 WB Buy-In
12 DL 80kg, 12 Barbell Burpees
... Rest 5:00 ...
AMRAP 5:
35 WB Buy-In
9 DL 100kg, 9 Barbell Burpees
... Rest 5:00...
AMRAP 5:
20 WB Buy-In
6 DL 120kg, 6 Barbell Burpees

*2. Run Conditioning*
1-2-3-4-5-6 mins on Tire Flips, rest 1/2 the time

*3. Odd Object Conditioning*
5 RFT:
5 OH Press, 70kg
7 Bar MU

*4. Midline*
EMOMx5
5 supersets:
25 GHDSU
15 Weighted Hip Extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

> Another day another workout. The increase in how many Wall Balls (i.e I did all WB in a row today with no pause) I can now pull off is for me a VERY good sign of the how my conditioning is getting better. Going to be fun to run through the CrossFit Open in 2017, which is my test run for 2018. Got some good inspiration from others working out at the same time as me. Always helps me push harder when not going solo when it comes to conditioning in particular. 
> 
> *1. Conditioning*
> With a running clock...
> AMRAP 5:
> 50 WB Buy-In
> 12 DL 80kg, 12 Barbell Burpees
> ... Rest 5:00 ...
> AMRAP 5:
> ...


dude you are an animal!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Today is was pretty heavy and as I have gained weight but arms have not caught up so legless rope climbs became a big NO NO :-) Well, there is a time and place for everything and right now I am just going to trust the process! Another Police Boot Camp in the morning and then my own training!

*Morning Boot Camp*
_Warm-up_

_Core_
5 Rounds with 45s rest in between of
15 Squat Thrusters
15 Lunges (15 on each leg)
15 Air Squats

_HIT_
4 rounds with no rest
10s Push-up plank
10 Mountain Climbers on each leg

_Plank_
5 rounds with 20s rest in between
1min Elbow Plank

_Cool Down_

_My own workout:_
_1. Clean and Jerk*_
A. 1x3 at 60%,
B. 1x3 at 70%,
C. 3x3 at 75%
*All reps are drop from the top

_2. Pull Work_
4 sets of 5 Clean Pulls at 85%

_3. Front Squat:_
A. 1x3 at 75%,
B. 1x1 at 80%,
C. 1x3 at 75%
D. 1x1 at 85%

_4. Conditioning_
1 Round:
800 Meter Row
160 Single-Unders, 21 HPC (135/95)
2 Rounds:
400 Meter Row
80 Single-Unders, 15 HPC (135/95)
3 Rounds:
200 Meter Row
40 Single-Unders, 9 HPC (135/95)

_5. Gymnastics Conditioning_
3 mins of max rep Legless Rope Climbs
2 mins of max rep Ring Muscle ups
1 min of max Strict HSPU
3 mins of max rep Rope Climbs
2 mins of max rep Bar Muscle ups
1 min of max kipping HSPU

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Man on fire!

----------


## tarmyg

Rest day today so headed out to the old gym and worked the chest some using my old routine!

Today's workout:
Supine Bench Press
Pec-dec
Decline dumbbell press

----------


## tarmyg

Forgot to post on Friday and Yesterday was last part of my daughters birthday gift, a day at a waterpark, so no training that day. Will try to squeeze in something today but my wife had to work so probably not possible. 

Friday's workout:

1. Odd Object Conditioning
5 rounds NOT for time of:
50m D-Ball Carry, 150/100
25 Calorie Row
100m 1-arm Dummbell OH Carry - 20kg

2. Conditioning
AMRAP 18:
30 Thrusters (95/65)
30 Box Jump Overs, 24/20
30 Cal Row
30 TTB

3. Odd Object Conditioning
4 rounds of:
40m Hand over hand sled pull - 100kg
1min Handstand Stand against Wall

----------


## tarmyg

Monday and felt pretty fired up to start training today. I am now, usually, no longer training myself as I have got to other people showing up who also may want to try and compete. This is tremendously inspiring and I think we are all better off for it.

Today's workout:

1. Snatch*
A. 1x3 at 60%,
B. 1x3 at 70%,
C. 3x3 at 75%
*All reps are to drop from the top.
*NOTE:* I actually started doing 40kg instead of my usual 30kg. I realize how pathetic that sounds but this feels like a big improvement in my form in the last week.

2. Snatch Pull
A. 3x3 at 90%
B. 2x3 at 95%
*NOTE:* Used 80kg here

3. Back Squat
5 reps at 78%, *125kg*
1 rep at 83%, *135kg*
5 reps at 78%, *125kg*
1 rep at 86%, *140kg*
5 reps at 78%, *125kg*
1 rep at 89%, *145kg*

4. Strength Conditioning
5 rounds NOT for time of:*
Max Push Press, Bodyweight
Max Strict TTB
*No rest between movements, 3-minute rest between rounds
*NOTE:* Forget Bodyweight on this one. Used *80kg* on the first round and *60kg* on the remaining ones. TTB I am doing and easy 20 now before dropping to the ground.

5. Strength Accessory
3-5 Supersets of:
5 Pausing C2B Pull ups (pause for 2-5 second contacting chest to bar on each rep)
5 Glute-Ham Raises
*NOTE:* Using SUPER strict form and did not do more than 5 of these pull-ups. Ham raises is no problem and used a 32kg KB.

6. Cross Over Symmetry Iron Scap Protocol
*NOTE:* Used red band. Will switch to using two bands next time locked to a pole.

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout focused on conditioning, and I am starting to like that part. Think I'll have a fairly steep hill to climb to convince others that it is fun (Hi Kelkel). Excellent workout altogether. After that, I headed down to The Sparrc Institute (Sparrc Institute - India's No. 1 Sports Medicine centre located at Chennai , Mumbai, Delhi, Hyderabad , Bangalore, Coimbatore) to have the Doctor look at my right brachialis and bicep muscles that are hurting as hell. Will start treatment in a day or two.

*Today's workout:

**1. Conditioning*
5 Minute Window
60 Cal Row + 1 Rd of Cindy
AMRAP Power Cleans, 60kg
- 5 min rest -
5 Minute Window
40 Cal Row + 2 Rds of Cindy
AMRAP Power Cleans, 70kg
- 5 min rest -
5 Minute Window
20 Cal Row + 3 Rd of Cindy
AMRAP Power Cleans, 70kg

*2. Row Conditioning*
9 x 1:40m on,:20s off (2 min rest after round 5)

*3. Midline*
4 Giant Sets of:
45s Hand Stand against wall
30 GHDSU

----------


## tarmyg

Wednesdays are starting to feel a bit easier, so the load of this new program is starting to feel Ok in my body. Right arm, though, felt like it was about to fall off, so the treatment is coming just at the right time. Hopefully, he will work his magic like the last time.

Today's training:

1. Clean and Jerk
A. 3 Cleans +1 Jerk at 60% (should be done as clean, clean, clean, jerk)
B. 3 Cleans +1 Jerk at 70% (should be done as clean, clean, clean, jerk)
C. 3 Cleans +1 Jerk at 75% (should be done as clean, clean, clean, jerk)
C. 2 sets of 2 Cleans +1 Jerk at 80% (should be done as clean, clean, jerk)
*NOTE:* My technique is absolutely deplorable here so stuck on *60kg* when doing it correctly. Otherwise, it always becomes a power clean and then a squat.

2. Clean Pull
A. 3x3 at 90%
B. 2x3 at 95%
*NOTE: 80kg, 100kg*

3. Front Squat
A. 3 reps at 78%
B. 1 rep at 83%
C. 3 reps at 78%
D. 1 rep at 85%
E. 3 reps at 78%
F. 1 rep at 87%
*NOTE:*  This also needs a lot of technique work so running low weights. Rotated between *80kg* and *100kg* each set.

4. Conditioning
1500m Row
200 SU
1km run
200 SU
1500m Row
*NOTE:* Finished in *22 minutes*

5. Gymnastics Conditioning
5x5 Strict Deficit HSPU
*NOTE:* Hilariously put up two boxes and miserably failed to get back up. Used a couple of plates for a full, normal, range of motion.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn man, you are crushing it, i mean crushing it!!!

i joined a gym but they don't have half the equipment i was looking for but it is a gym nonetheless

keep kicking that arse!

----------


## tarmyg

Missed posting yesterday! As it was Rest day I worked chest at the old gym. Even though my chest is completely ripped apart after my workout I still feel like something is missing as the CrossFit load is so heavy. Weird how my perspective have changed.

----------


## tarmyg

Today it became impossible to not think about the arm as it made itself known as each and every part of the workout. I added some extra stuff as I never got fully exhausted, cardio wise, today!

*1. ODD Object Conditioning*
3x10 Overhead Pistols (alternate 5 reps on each side)
*NOTE:* Still using Green Band between two poles to do this one. Not sure I will ever be flexible enough to do this one. Used *bodyweight* only.

*2. ODD Object Condition*
Complete 5 of the following Complex with unlimited rest between rounds
5 Double KB Russian Swings
5 Double KB Front Squats
5 Double KB Push Jerks
*NOTE:* Used *20kg* KB.

*3. Conditioning*
AMRAP 25:
9 Chin-ups, 20 Clean and Jerks
15 HSPU, 20 Power Snatches
76 SU, 20 Overhead Squats

1st round every barbell is *40kg*
2nd round every barbell is *50kg*
3rd round every barbell is *60kg*
4th round every barbell is *70kg*
NOTE: Got to second round of OH Squats. Doing my first OH Squat on the second round I passed out for about 2 seconds, luckily the barbell fell forward. Just not enough blood in the head. Quite entertaining :-) Work hard aye!!!

4. *Conditioning
*21-15-9
Games Pushups
Air Squats*

5. Midsection
*Plank to the Sound of Moby's Flower (Sally)
Each time he said Sally up my partner added 5kg on my back. Got to *60kg* both rounds.*

6. Strenght
*6-6-3-3-1-1
Deadlifts*
110kg
140kg
160kg

7. Conditioning
*21-15-9
Hollow Rocks
Pushups
Air Squats
Toes to Bar

----------


## tarmyg

Only had time for a quick workout today. Will 100% squeeze in something tomorrow during the day.

EMOM 20:
Minute 1: Squat 60kg, 10 reps
Minute 2: Bench 60kg, 10 reps
Minute 3: Wall Balls 9kg, 10 reps
Minute 4: Row, 10 calories

----------


## tarmyg

Got into to full recovery mode today. Did some running and some swimming. Tomorrow it's time for Dr. Kannan at 6.30am to start the process of getting my right arm fixed.

Today's recovery training:
Run 3.55km
Swim 500m
Run 3.55km

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Got into to full recovery mode today. Did some running and some swimming. Tomorrow it's time for Dr. Kannan at 6.30am to start the process of getting my right arm fixed. Today's recovery training: Run 3.55km Swim 500m Run 3.55km


Same side as before. Related?

----------


## tarmyg

> Same side as before. Related?


Same but more in the bicep. I told them last time I did not feel it was 100% but they thought it might be fine. Clearly, it was not fine. Worse than before now. But, I am convinced they will fix it as my left arm is perfect.

----------


## tarmyg

Squeezed in a workout yesterday as the therapist said it was fine to use the legs.

Training:

*10 Rounds For Time*
100 Single- Unders
20 GHDSU
50 Air squats
10 Single-leg squats
Time: 66m 18s

----------


## tarmyg

First things first, arm update: The therapist has not been able to solve my problem this time. I have requested another guy to do my treatment after this guy I have now complained that "You have too much muscle, Sir". I literally said, "You got to be fucking with me?", and immediately apologized for my outburst. But seriously!!! Regardless, got another guy looking at this tomorrow who apparently help the muscular guys, LOL. These guys would probably pass out if some of the very people from this forum showed up. HAHA.

*Today's training:*

1. Back Squat
Triple at 80%
Single at 85%
Triple at 80%
Single at 87%
Triple at 80%
Single at 90%

2. Conditioning
"Glenn"
30 Clean and Jerks (135/95#)
1 Mile Run
10 Rope Climbs
1 Mile Run
100 Burpees

3. 5k Row

4. EMOM 20 minute
Min 1: 10 Bench Presses @ 70kg
Min 2: 10 Wallballs, 20lb
Min 3: 10 Calories on Assault Bike

----------


## RaginCajun

> First things first, arm update: The therapist has not been able to solve my problem this time. I have requested another guy to do my treatment after this guy I have now complained that "You have too much muscle, Sir". I literally said, "You got to be fucking with me?", and immediately apologized for my outburst. But seriously!!! Regardless, got another guy looking at this tomorrow who apparently help the muscular guys, LOL. These guys would probably pass out if some of the very people from this forum showed up. HAHA.
> 
> *Today's training:*
> 
> 1. Back Squat
> Triple at 80%
> Single at 85%
> Triple at 80%
> Single at 87%
> ...


hahahaha, too much muscle! NEVER!

i am having some issues myself with my left shoulder on down. 

you are still killing it though, injury and all

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hahahaha, too much muscle! NEVER! i am having some issues myself with my left shoulder on down. you are still killing it though, injury and all


That is funny!

----------


## tarmyg

Had a second opinion from another therapist and this guy came highly recommended from another CrossFit guy and boy did he push. Tears dripping out of my eyes. He also worked hard on my lats and it turns out this is the main problem. My lower arm felt so much better afterward. He also said muscle strength in the lats needs to significantly improve to make the problem stay at bay for the long term. I will stick with this guy for sure. The bad news is he told me to ABSOLUTELY NOT use my arms for 10-days but in the big scheme of things, this is of course not a big deal. I can do everything else so will be a lot of squats, midsection, and conditioning.

1. Gymnastics Push Conditioning
5x5 unbroken strict Parallette HSPU, 1 min rest between sets

2. Conditioning
EMOM x 21
Min 1: 10 Romanian Deadlift, 110kg x 3 rounds, 90kg x 4 rounds
Min 2: 20 GHDSU, 20 x 4 rounds, 15 x 3 rounds
Min 3: 100 Single-unders

3. Row Conditioning
4 x 2 min row at 2k pace, 1 min rest

4. Recovery
Crossover Symmetry Recovery Protocol

----------


## RaginCajun

> Had a second opinion from another therapist and this guy came highly recommended from another CrossFit guy and boy did he push. Tears dripping out of my eyes. He also worked hard on my lats and it turns out this is the main problem. My lower arm felt so much better afterward. He also said muscle strength in the lats needs to significantly improve to make the problem stay at bay for the long term. I will stick with this guy for sure. The bad news is he told me to ABSOLUTELY NOT use my arms for 10-days but in the big scheme of things, this is of course not a big deal. I can do everything else so will be a lot of squats, midsection, and conditioning.
> 
> 1. Gymnastics Push Conditioning
> 5x5 unbroken strict Parallette HSPU, 1 min rest between sets
> 
> 2. Conditioning
> EMOM x 21
> Min 1: 10 Romanian Deadlift, 110kg x 3 rounds, 90kg x 4 rounds
> Min 2: 20 GHDSU, 20 x 4 rounds, 15 x 3 rounds
> ...


i think i have some of the same issues, tight back, weak lats, etc.........

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weak lats? Really. Why the lats?

----------


## tarmyg

> Weak lats? Really. Why the lats?


Because of the way the lats connect to the other muscles. That is the explanation I got anyway.

----------


## tarmyg

Did some training today which included back squats, that loaded the arms way too much. As much as it is mentally taxing I will need to really stop doing weight training for another 10 days and do Air squats, hollow rocks, box jumps, running and so on. I will simply not heal otherwise. Sounds easy but my mind is not as easily convinced.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did some training today which included back squats, that loaded the arms way too much. As much as it is mentally taxing I will need to really stop doing weight training for another 10 days and do Air squats, hollow rocks, box jumps, running and so on. I will simply not heal otherwise. Sounds easy but my mind is not as easily convinced.


i feel ya bud

it is a mental mind fvck!

----------


## tarmyg

Recovery is still going on and I will go with that for another 30-days. Yes, 30-days :-(. Now, I am allowed to do anything lower body so but not any weighted squats at this time as it loads shoulders quite a bit. He said that might be fine in a week or so. With all that in mind, I am doing what I can to stay active.

Today's workout:

1. Hang Squat Clean - Using PVC Pipe
50 reps

2. Front Squat - Using PVC Pipe
200 reps

3. Conditioning - Using no Ball
100 Wallballs (20/14#)
50 Hollow-Rocks
50 Wallballs
25 Hollow-Rocks

5. Assult-Bike Conditioning
10 rounds of:
15 seconds above 700/500 watts, followed by 1:15 active recovery

----------


## RaginCajun

damn man, 30 days is a while. 

looks like you won't be skipping any leg days!

----------


## tarmyg

This is the first day that I was allowed to test the limits of how the therapy is working. Some very minor pain but my conditioning have majorly suffered and it was very hard to complete things. My midsection is strong, I am more able to do many things but the time has come to nail down those darn Muscle Ups and Handstand Walks. 

Today's workout:

*1. Conditioning
*"Bouncy House"
AMRAP 4:
3 Rounds:
12 Deadlifts (95/65#)
9 Hang Power Cleans (95/65#)
6 Jerks (95/65#)
Time remaining: Max Calorie Bike
Rest 4:00
*NOTE:* Finished three rounds but got zero calories in on the Assult Bike

*AMRAP 4:*
2 Rounds:
12 Deadlifts (135/95#)
9 Hang Power Cleans (135/155#)
6 Jerks (135/95##)
Time remaining: Max Calorie Bike
Rest 4:00
*NOTE:* Finished 2 rounds but got zero calories in on the Assult Bike

*AMRAP 4:*
1 Round:
12 Deadlifts (155/105#)
9 Hang Power Cleans (155/105#)
6 Jerks (155/105#)
Time remaining: Max Calorie Bike
*NOTE:* Only got to 4 HPC's and after that, I could not complete anymore.

As I was not able to get more calories in on the bike I added one round of Tabata on the Assult Bike to make up for it.

*2. Run Conditioning*
4x1000m on True Form
Rest 3 min between sets

*3. Conditioning*
3 RFT:
30 GHDSU
20 20# Wall Balls
20 Calories on Assult Bike
*TIME:* ~15 minutes

*4. Shoulder Conditioning*
Crossover Symmetry Iron Scap protocol

----------


## tarmyg

*Second update:* As I am not able to train as hard I have started to control my calories a bit more. Not really dieting but no reason to have extra food if it will just become fat anyways. I have limited it to 2800kcal/day for now and see where I land.

----------


## RaginCajun

that is my problem, i eat too damn much!

keep on keeping on!

----------


## tarmyg

Awesome workout today. Feels like I have not been able to say that in a long time even though that is, of course, mostly in my head. We have a new guy helping with the programming so it looks a bit confusing but it makes sense when you understand how it is written. Exactly why he needed to change years of praxis is unknown to me but it works :-)

1. Clean & Jerk
60%/2+1 - *40kg*
65%/2+1 - *50kg*
70%/2+1 - *60kg*
(75%/2+1)2 - *70kg*

2. Clean Pull
(85%/3)4 - *80kg*
*NOTE:* Need to add more weight

3. Front Squat:
(70%/4)5 - *80kg*
*NOTE:* Used way to little weight here, should have been 95-100kg

4. Conditioning
AMRAP 20:
5 Bar Muscle-ups
10 Deficit HSPU
15 Front Squats - *60kg*
20 Calorie Row
*NOTE:* 15 calories left on the 3rd round, so close to 4 round ;-)

5. Bike Conditioning
10 Rounds:
15 seconds above 700/500 watts, followed by 1:15 active recovery

----------


## tarmyg

Been training for the last couple of days but not posted it. Been testing out my arm, today was a big fail. Both arms felt like they were going to fall off. I am starting to think that nothing but some serious time off and therapy will help. Anyways, here is the training for today and a big line where I stopped.

SESSION 1: TRACK

3x (500 easy + 300 fast) with no rest between distances or sets
Rest 3 Min
3x (400 easy + 200 fast) with no rest between distances or sets
Rest 3 Min
3x (300 easy + 100 fast) with no rest between distances or sets

SESSION 2: GYM

1. Strength Conditioning
20 Thrusters 60kg
Rest 3 Min
15 Thrusters 55kg
Rest 3 Min
9 Thrusters 55kg

2. Conditioning
5 RFT:
1 Rope Climb
2 Cleans 55kg
3 Burpee Box Jump Overs 40"

After the 4 rope climbs and the previous thrusters, my arms died. The problem is my technique on thrusters puts all load on my front arms during the squat and not resting on my shoulders. I think if I can fix this that would be a tremendous help. I stopped here today so not much of a workout.

NOT DONE BELOW:

Rest 4 Min
4 RFT:
1 Rope Climb
2 Cleans (245/165#)
3 Burpee Box Jump Overs (40/30")
Rest 3 Mins
3 RFT:
1 Rope Climb
2 Cleans (245/165#)
3 Burpee Box Jump Overs (40/30")
Rest 2 mins
2 RFT:
1 Rope Climb
2 Cleans (245/165#)
3 Burpee Box Jump Overs (40/30")
Rest 1 min
1 RFT:
1 Rope Climb
2 Cleans (245/165#)
3 Burpee Box Jump Overs (40/30")

3. Conditioning
5 Rounds, NOT for time:
10 Strict TTB
150m Sled Drag - you choose the weight
10 GHD Bench Press* (65/45#)
*Face up with butt off the pads press the bar as slowly as possible keeping it in line shoulders (not drifting towards your waist)
Rest 1-2 min between rounds

----------


## tarmyg

Monday and back at CrossFit today after recovering yesterday. Arm's felt better today and I tried to 100% focus on the form today to see if there is a difference when doing Thrusters and it seems to make a difference. 

*1. Snatch*
60%/4
65%/4
70%/4
(75%/4)2
*NOTE:* Low weight as always trying to nail form. *30kg* used. 

*2. Snatch Pull*
(90%/3)4
*NOTE:* Low weight again purely focusing on form. *60kg* used.

*3. Back Squat*
60%/4 - *110kg*
70%/4 - *115kg*
75%/4 - *120kg*
(80%/4)2 - *130kg*

*4. Conditioning*
10RFT:
7 SDHP
7 Front Squats
7 Push Jerks
*NOTE:* Prescribed weight was *43kg*. Slow as conditioning is returning. *25.54 minutes*.

----------


## tarmyg

These conditioning sessions are getting more and more insane and I absolutely love it. I am replacing some pull-ups with jumping pull-ups to lessen the load on my arms. One thing I noticed today is that they recover much faster that previously. Simply do not hurt for as long.

*1. Conditioning*
_AMRAP 4:_
27 Cal Row
27 Burpees
27 Chest-to-Bar Pull-ups
Rest 4:00
_AMRAP 4:_
21 Cal Row
21 Burpees
21 Toes-to-Bar
Rest 4:00
_AMRAP 4:_
15 Cal Row
15 Burpees
15 Pull-ups

*2. Conditioning*
Every 4:00 for 20:00 (5 Rounds):
400m Run
12 Jumping Pull-ups
9 TTB
6 Strict Pull-ups

*3. Midline Conditioning*
75 GHD Hip Extensions
50 GHDSU
50 GHD Hip Extensions
25 GHDSU

*4. Shoulder Conditioning*
Crossover Symmetry Iron Scap Protocol

----------


## tarmyg

Great workout today but still keeping weights low. I am going to perfect that darn Clean form. I did notice today that it is a pure mental block so trying to work through that. I tied up both arms with some wraps, helped greatly.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/3+1
65%/3+1
70%/3+1
(75%/3+1)2
*NOTE:* Used only *40kg* for all lifts.

*2. Clean Pull*
(90%/3)4
*NOTE:* Used *100kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(75%/4)5
*NOTE:* Joined a Bootcamp in the morning so legs were already a bit fried. Kept weight at *90kg*, initially did one rep at *110kg*.

*4. Barbell Conditioning*
6 RFT:
3 Hang Squat Cleans
1 Push Press
3 Low Hang Squat Cleans (below knee)
1 Push Jerk
3 Squat Cleans
1 Split Jerk
*Rest 1:30 after each round
*NOTE:* Used *40kg* for all reps

*5. Bike Conditioning*
5 Rounds:
3 Min max cals
2 Min Rest
*NOTE:* Burned about *251kcal*

----------


## tarmyg

Rest day yesterday but today I was back at it. Had an amazing workout honestly and I for the first time felt like my Clean technique is starting to come along. Not any amazing weights but I really felt like I could have lifted more which was not the case just last week.

*1. Snatch*
65%/3 *- 30kg* 
70%/3 *- 30kg*
75%/3 *- 30kg*
80%/3 *- 30kg*
85%/3 *- 40kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/3 *- 30kg*
70%/3 *- 40kg*
75%/3 *- 50kg*
80%/3 *- 60kg*
85%/3 *- 60kg*

*3. Back Squat*
60%/3 *- 100kg*
70%/3 *- 110kg*
75%/3 *- 120kg*
(80%3)3 *- 130kg*

*4. Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
60 Single-unders
30 Wallballs *9kg*
15 Deadlifts *110kg*
*NOTE:* Three rounds completed

*5. Odd Object Conditioning*
6 Rounds, NOT for time:
3 HSPU
50m Prowler Push, climbing in weight
*NOTE:* Kept a steady *60kg* on the sled

*6. Mid Line Conditioning*
8x3 Strict L-sit Pull-ups

----------


## RaginCajun

way to get it T!

----------


## tarmyg

Slightly brutal day today :-)

*SESSION 1: TRACK*
3x (500 easy + 300 fast) - no rest between distances or sets
Rest 3 min
3x (400 easy + 200 fast) - no rest between distances or sets
Rest 3 min
3x (300 easy + 100 fast) - no rest between distances or sets

*SESSION 2: GYM*
*
1. Conditioning*
Adderall1. Conditioning
With a running clock:
0:00-10:00
1 Mile Run
Max Clean & Jerks *60kg*
10:00-13:00
Rest
13:00-20:00
800m Run
Max Power Snatch *50kg*
20:00-23:00
Rest
23:00-27:00
400m Run
Max Thrusters *40kg*

*2. Gymnastics Conditioning*
3 Rope Climbs
30 Burpee Box Jump Overs (24"/20")
30 Pistols
2 Rope Climbs
20 Burpee Box Jump Overs (30"/24")
20 Pistols
1 Rope Climb
10 Burpee Box Jump Overs (40"/30")
10 Pistols

*3. Odd Object Conditioning*
2x200m Farmers Walk *2x32kg KB*
Rest as needed between sets

----------


## tarmyg

Another decent day of training.

*1. Snatch*
60%/4 *- Bar weight*
70%/4 *- 30kg*
75%/4 *- 40kg*
(80%/4)2 *- 50kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(95%/3)4 *- 80kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(80%/4)5 *- 130kg*

*4. Conditioning*
"Nasty Girls"
3 RFT:
50 Air Squats
7 BTC
10 Hang Power Cleans *- 60kg*

*5. Conditioning*
EMOMx12:
12 Bar Facing Burpees
*Record your slowest time
Ninja: < 28 seconds
Advanced: < 31 seconds
Intermediate: < 34 seconds
*Novice: < 37 seconds*

----------


## tarmyg

Fairly screwed up day as arms gave out while doing *Thrusters*, completely lost engagement after that as arms simply would not stop hurting and skipped second part of the workout. Oh well, new day tomorrow!

1. Conditioning
AMRAP 4
"Fran"
21-15-9
Thrusters *- 40kg*
Pull-ups
Rest 4:00
AMRAP 4
"Diane"
21-15-9
Deadlifts *- 110kg*
Handstand Push-ups
Rest 4:00
AMRAP 4:
"Grace"
30 Clean & Jerks *- 60kg

*All in all a crap *workout*!

----------


## RaginCajun

You still haven't rested yet so take it easy on those arms

----------


## tarmyg

In the old gym killing chest a bit. If I do not feel like I am literally dying after each workout I feel like something is wrong :-) And doing just chest is not getting me there but it was a good session nevertheless.

----------


## tarmyg

Great workout today as I replaced some of the scheduled stuff to spare the arms. I guess my strength will, in the long-term, suffer but my conditioning will be better. Chest was extremely sore today after yesterday making Snatches a bit difficult :-)

*1. Snatch*
65%/2* - 25kg*
70%/2* - 55kg*
75%/2* - 55kg*
80%/1* - 55kg*
85%/1* - 55kg*
90%/1* - 55kg*

*2. Wallballs*
25x5

*3. Back Squat*
60%/3* - 100kg*
70%/3* - 110kg*
75%/3* - 120kg*
80%/3* - 130kg*
(85%/3)2* - 135kg*

*4. Conditioning
*"22"
AMRAP 22:
22 Wallballs
22 Power Snatch *- 35kg*
22 Box Jumps
22 Push Press *- 35kg*
22 Calorie Row
*NOTE:* Got 2.5 rounds but started 3 minutes later than everyone else.

----------


## tarmyg

First workout after being under the weather a bit during this week but I did great though :-) New Snatch, Clean and Jerk and Overhead Squat PR's. Nothing impressive comparing to anyone else but considering I fell forward using only the bar 3-months back I feel good about it.

*1. Snatch*
65%/2* - 20kg*
70%/2* - 30kg*
75%/2* - 40kg*
80%/1* - 50kg*
85%/1* - 60kg*
90%/1* - 60kg*
Heavy Single (limit to 3 attempts)

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/2 *- 40kg*
70%/2 *- 50kg*
75%/2 *- 60kg*
80%/1 *- 70kg*
90%/1 *- 80kg*
Heavy Single (limit to 3 attempts)

*3. Conditioning*
3-RTF
"Barbara"
5 Rounds:
20 Pull-Ups
30 Pushups
40 Sit-Ups
50 Air Squats

----------


## tarmyg

Last week was a deload week and we are back on schedule as of today. My arm is feeling good, breathing is good, strength is good and technique is improving day by day. I can now do Double Unders if I do one Single Under in between. Progress! :-) My goal of 2018 was well thought through I think as that is exactly the kind of time a slow learner like myself needs.

Today's training:

1. Snatch
60%/3 *- 30kg*
65%/3 *- 40kg*
(70%/3)3 *- 50kg/60kg*

2. Snatch Pull
(85%/3)4 *- 80kg*

3. Back Squat
(65%/8)3* - 120kg*

4. Gymnastics Conditioning
6 sets of 4 unbroken chest-to-bar
Rest 1 minute between sets

5. Conditioning
AMRAP 15:
45 SU
15 Power Cleans *- 60kg*
45 SU
15 T2B

----------


## tarmyg

Had a bit of heavy breathing this morning that disappeared during the training. Ordered a high-quality air purifier that should hopefully help. 

*1. Conditioning*
"Freedom Sauce"
AMRAP 3:
21 Overhead Squats *- bar weight*
21 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Calorie Row
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
18 Overhead Squats *- 30kg*
18 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Calorie Row
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
15 Overhead Squats *- 40kg*
15 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Calorie Row
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
12 Overhead Squats *- 50kg*
12 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Calorie Row
*NOTE: I should have 100% used heavier weights in the OHS.*

*2.Gymnastics Conditioning*
6 sets of 6 unbroken Strict HSPU
Rest 1 minute between sets

*3. Conditioning*
3 RFT:
20 Calorie Bike
40 GHDSU

----------


## tarmyg

Nice workout today and I started this morning with a long stretch and warm-up. Made a huge difference. I am starting to nail down the perfect warm-up but of course, that is a work in progress, always!*

1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/3+1 *- 50kg*
65%/3+1 *- 60kg*
(70%/3+1)4 *- 70kg*

*2. Clean Pulls*
(85%/3)4 *- 90kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(65%/5)4 *- 95kg*

*4. Conditioning*
_"Fixed Linda"_
For time:
10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1:
Deadlifts *- 120kg*
Bench *- 90kg*
Squat Clean *- 50kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Finally back after 9 days sickness. Did feel almost 100% today. I have changed my diet to a Ketogenic Diet as I need to drop some weight before the end of February. I am already in Ketosis and my new method for getting there made this transition super simple.

*1. Snatch*
60%/3 *- 30kg*
65%/3 *- 40kg*
70%/3 *- 50kg*
75%/3 *- 50kg*
(80%/3)2 *- 60kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
95%/3)4 *- 80kg*

*3. Back Squat*
70%/8 *- 110kg*
75%/8 *- 120kg*
80%/8 *- 130kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5 sets of 6 unbroken muscle-ups

*5. Conditioning*
4RFT:
21 Wallballs *- 9kg*
18 Hang Power Snatches *- 35kg*
15 Bar Facing Burpees
12 C2B PU

----------


## tarmyg

The body could clearly feel the workout from yesterday, not bad but you could tell I had not trained for 9-days. A pretty short session today but conditioning is starting to feel better. Still keeping weights a bit too low and I'll need to increase that a bit in the next workout that is similar to this one.

*1. Conditioning*
"Wise Men"
AMRAP 3:
Macho Man* - 40kg*
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
Macho Man* - 50kg*
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
Macho Man* - 60kg*
*1 Macho Man Complex = 3 Power Cleans, 3 Front Squats, 3 Push Jerks
*NOTE:* Should have started at 50kg or even 60kg in the first round.
*
2. Gymnastics Conditioning*
6 sets of 9 unbroken Strict HSPU

*3. Conditioning*
9 Rounds rowing:
1:40 on, :20 off
Rest 2:00 after Round 5

----------


## tarmyg

Another day another workout :-) Somewhat easy load today but felt overall very good!

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/3+1 *- 40kg*
65%/3+1 *- 50kg*
70%/3+1 *- 60kg*
75%/3+1 *- 60kg*
(80%/3+1)2 *- 80kg*
*NOTE:* Not sure why I all of a sudden could do *80kg CJ* but it felt easy. My technique must have gotten super improved.
*
2. Front Squat*
70%/5 *- 80kg*
(75%/5)3 *- 90kg*

*3. Conditioning*
1500m Row
50 Calorie Bike
1500m Row

----------


## RaginCajun

how's the arm treating you?

looks like you are killing it man!

what was this new thing you did to get into ketosis?

----------


## tarmyg

> how's the arm treating you?
> 
> looks like you are killing it man!
> 
> what was this new thing you did to get into ketosis?


Arm is about 80-90% I would say.

I eat unlimited amounts of food while getting into Ketosis before making any reductions. Made the transition super simple from a diet perspective. I would be lying if I said living in southern India and eating low-carb was easy as they are 80% vegetarians in this part of the country.

Thanks for checking in also, really feel like things are turning around at the moment and like always, the sun will go up tomorrow no matter what I do so might as well rise with it.

----------


## tarmyg

Rest day so I visited my old gym and did some chest isolation exercises.

----------


## tarmyg

Very short on time today so training was not as intense as it needed to be. Got most of it done though. Missed back squat today, 3x8.

*1. Snatch*
65%/3* - 30kg* 
70%/3* - 35kg*
75%/3* - 40kg*
80%/2* - 45kg*
85%/1* - 50kg*
90%/1* - 60kg*
(80%/1)3 * - 50kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/2+1* - 40kg*
70%/2+1* - 45kg*
75%/2+1* - 50kg*
80%/2* - 60kg*
85%/1* - 70kg*
90%/1* - 80kg*
(80%/1)3* - 70kg*

*3. Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
12 Box Jumps (30/24")
9 Power Snatch (135/95#)
6 C2B + 3 Ring Dips

*4. Conditioning*
5 RFT:
20-16-12-8-4 Throw 20# ball behind you as far as possible
50' Handstand Walk with guide
20-16-12-8-4 Pistols
50' Handstand Walk with guide

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent day today and we are about 3-months away from competition time. This year (2017) is a pure test year for me and it will be super interesting so see how I stack up against others in the masters class here in India.

*1. Power Snatch*
(65%/2)3 *- 60kg*
*NOTE:* That is really more like 90% of what I can do but it gets too easy otherwise as it is not strength that is missing but technique.

*2. Snatch Pull*
(75%/3)3 *- 90kg*

*3. Overhead Squat*
(65%/3)3 *- 60kg
NOTE:* Almost my nemesis this darn movement as I am stiff like a plank. But, managed to pull off this weight without falling forward which is a huge feat for me. 

*4. Conditioning*
For time:
30 Box Jumps (30/24")
30 C2B Pull-ups
30 KB Swings (2/1.5 Pood)
30 Front Squats (135/95#)
30 T2B
30 Push Press (135/95#)
30 Deadlifts (135/95#)
30 Wallballs (30/20#)
30 Bar Facing Burpees
30 Double-unders
*TIME:* ~34 minutes

----------


## tarmyg

Quick workout today during our scheduled deload week! Feels like we just had one but I trust this guy and his programming so no issues there :-)

*1. Conditioning*
"The Chief"
5 Rounds:
AMRAP 3:
3 Power Snatch *- 60kg*
6 Push-ups
9 Air Squats
*Rest 1:00 after each round

----------


## RaginCajun

man you are tearing it up 

making me feel like i dont do shit!

----------


## tarmyg

Still deloading until the end of this week. Today was pretty heavy only due to one exercise, rope climbs. My arms are simply too weak compared to body weight which is something I'll have to work on. I pushed through, though.

*1. Power Clean*
(65%/2)3 *- 80kg*
*NOTE:* 80kg is pretty much max for me with my technique right now but going lower makes this not a useful workout.

*2. Clean Pull*
(75%/3)3 *- 90kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(65%/2)3 *- 110kg*

*4. Conditioning*
For Time:
5 Legless Rope Climbs
25 Cal Assault Bike
Rest 2:00
4 Legless Rope Climbs
20 Cal Assault Bike
Rest 1:30
3 Legless Rope Climbs
15 Cal Assault Bike
Rest 1:00
2 Legless Rope Climbs
10 Cal Assault Bike
Rest :30 seconds
1 Legless Rope Climbs
5 Cal Assault Bike
*NOTE:* Scaled down and used regular rope climbs.

----------


## tarmyg

As always on Thursdays, I go to my old gym and do some chest and arms isolation movements. My arms exercises have a very specific purpose, being able to climb a peg board and improve rope climbs but as my arms still can not do pure bicep movements I am inventing ways around that that worked well today. Will take a few months to improve the strength to where it needs to be.

----------


## krugerr

> man you are tearing it up 
> 
> making me feel like i dont do shit!


I dont do shit, so he's really making me look bad! 

Keep up the excellent work Tarmy.

----------


## tarmyg

Took yesterday off. My body was simply not up for it, completely worn out. Today I was back at it however and it was a fairly heavy conditioning session.

*1. Gymnastics Conditioning*
Muscle-up practice

*2. Conditioning*
For time:
1 Round of Eva
2 Rounds of Kelly
1 Round of Eva

1 Round Eva = 800m Run, 30 KB Swings (32/24kg), 30 Pull-ups
1 Round Kelly: 400m Run, 30 Box Jumps (24/20"), 30 Wallballs (20/14#)

----------


## tarmyg

Deload week done and we are back into full swing again. Must admit it is hard to follow the "recommended" weights so the decision to use 2017 as a test year is looking very smart right now. Considering there are many gymnastics movements I can not do yet that is something I got over a year to get right. The next few weeks are high volume and mid-to-high intensity weightlifting, with some heavy pulls and squat waves. Its likely to get a little interesting.

*1. Power Snatch*
60%/3 *- 30kg*
65%/3 *- 40kg*
70%/3 *- 50kg*
(75%/3)3 *- 60kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(100%/3)4 *- 80kg*

*3. Back Squat*
75%/5 *- 120kg*
80%/1 *- 130kg*
75%/5 *- 120kg*
83%/1 *- 135kg*
75%/5 *- 120kg*
85%/1 *- 140kg*
*NOTE:* Technically I keep round this up. Keep adding super small 1kg weights back and forth on the bar makes zero sense to me! 

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
6 strict Musle ups
12 strict c2b
18 strict pull ups
*NOTE:* Most of this is simply practice for me, not a chance I am doing strict MU at this stage.

*5. Conditioning*
With a running clock
at the 0:00
21-15-9:
Squat Cleans *- 60kg*
Strict Ring Dips
at the 10:00
15-10-5
Power Cleans *- 70kg*
Strict Ring Dips
at the 20:00
9-7-5 reps 
Hang Squat cleans *- 70kg*
Strict Ring Dips

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, that's is some work right there!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Today working out felt really good. Kept a good pace and conditioning seems to improve at a slow but steady speed.

*1. Row Conditioning*
9 Rounds:
1:40 on, :20 off
*Rest 2 min rest after round 5
*NOTE:* Distance 4033m

*2. Bike Conditioning*
7 Rounds:
20 Cals
Rest :40 between efforts

*3. Run Conditioning*
5 Rounds:
400m
Rest 1:00 between efforts

*4. Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
500 Meter Row
12 Push Jerks *- 70kg*
15 T2B

----------


## tarmyg

Another workout that felt great and this after running a boot camp for the Police this morning. Conditioning is 100% increasing :-)

*1. Power Clean + Power Jerk*
60%/2+1 *- 60kg*
70%/2+1 *- 70kg*
(75%/2+1)3 *- 75kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(100%/3)4* - 100kg*

*3. Front Squat*
75%/3* - 85kg*
80%/1* - 90kg*
75%/3* - 85kg*
83%/1* - 95kg*
75%/3* - 85kg*
85%/1* - 100kg
NOTE:* This is to light. Need to test one RM.

*4. Conditioning*
AMRAP 3:
75 SU Buy-In
15 Deadlifts *- 100kg*
15 Bar Facing Burpees
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
75 SU Buy-in
10 Deadlifts *- 120kg*
10 Bar Facing Burpees
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
75 SU Buy-in
5 Deadlifts *- 140kg*
5 Bar Facing Burpees

*5. Gymnastics Conditioning*
EMOM 12:
Odd: 20 GHDSU
Even: 10 Strict HSPU

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout. The load, seen over a week, is somewhat high, so my nutrition needs to be fine tuned over the next 60-days to be optimal for the Open at the end of February. It really should be optimal already, but this is, of course, a never-ending quest for perfection. I also failed one of my back squat lifts today, and that is another sign my nutrition needs improvement. 

*1. Snatch*
65%/4* - 30kg*
70%/4* - 40kg*
75%/4* - 45kg*
80%/3* - 50kg*
(85%/3)2* - 50kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/3+1* - 50kg*
70%/3+1* - 60kg*
75%/3+1* - 70kg*
80%/3+1* - 70kg*
(85%/3+1)2* - 75kg*

*3. Back Squat*
78%/4* - 125kg*
83%/1* - 135kg*
78%/4* - 125kg*
86%/1* - 140kg*
78%/4* - 125kg*
88%/1* - 145kg (*Failed this lift*)*

*4. Conditioning*
EMOM 18:
Min 1: 20 Cal Bike
Min 2: 10 chin-ups
Min 3: AMRAP Throw 9kg behind as far as possible

----------


## tarmyg

Well, we are in the holiday season so training is quite sporadic, to say the least. Will not be fully back until January 4 as school is back on at that time.

Today was crazy heavy for me. Had a hard time with the last round but pushed through. I skipped rope climbs, again, as arms keep messing up when I do them. Not sure how to ever train that stuff but it is what it is.

*1. Hang Clean*
60%/3 *- 60kg*
65%/3 *- 70kg*
(70%/3)3 *- 75kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(105%/3)4 *- 100kg*
*NOTE:* Need weight increase

*3. Jerks*
60%/3 *- 65kg*
70%/3 *- 70kg*
75%/3 *- 75kg*
(80%/3)2 *- 80kg*

*4. Front Squat*
78%/3 *- 80kg*
83%/1 *- 90kg*
78%/3 *- 80kg*
85%/1 *- 95kg*
78%/3 *- 80kg*
87%/1 *- 100kg*
*NOTE:* Keep forgetting to add more weights here, way to light!

*5. Conditioning*
"Tri Sprint Intervals" 
6 Rounds of:
AMRAP 4:
30/20 Calorie Row
20/15 Calorie Assault Bike
AMRAP of 10m Shuttles in remaining time
Rest 4 mins between rounds
*NOTE:* Added 40kg on the sled. Shuttles each round: 4,3,3,2,2,3

*6. Conditioning*
21-15-9:
Power Snatch *- 43kg*
Wallballs *- 9kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Today was arms-hurting-like-f*^(&k day. Damn, could not get a snatch above my head without agonizing pain. Quit after trying for about 30-minutes straight to get warm enough but it was simply not going to happen today. Nothing wrong with my legs however so I decided to run a 30-minute squat challenge.

Today's workout:

30-minutes, 10 reps every 3 minutes.
Back Squat *- 100kg (220 lb)

Easy peasy Japanese*

----------


## tarmyg

Today was the first day back at CrossFit and the workout was, as far as I can remember, the heaviest I have done thus far. Completely over the top to be honest. In the last WoD, I only did one round to wait and then finish it at home because I had nothing left in me, nothing! Not only that, the time to complete this monster was a good 4h. I mean, that is somewhat crazy right? Let me start with a nutrition update:

*Nutrition update:*
I have to cut some fat before the CrossFit Open starts in 7 weeks. Nothing crazy but it would be good to be a bit lighter as it makes the gymnastic movements much easier. I am for the first time ever using *T3* to cut. After some feedback from *numbere* in another thread, it is clear *T4 do nothing* for me. If *T3* is also not helping I am going to spend some serious time on blood tests and these compounds to see what is happening. I am keeping this pretty simple in terms of macros and calories. *Total calories* in a day are ~*2,620* and of that, I have *260g of carbs*, *100g of fat*, and *170g of protein*.

*Todays workout:*

*1. Snatch*
65%/3* - 30kg*
70%/3* - 40kg*
75%/3* - 45kg*
80%/2* - 50kg*
(85%/1)2* - 55kg*
90%/1* - 60kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/3+1* - 60kg*
70%/3+1* - 65kg*
75%/3+1* - 70kg*
80%/2+1* - 75kg*
(85%/1)2* - 80kg*
90%/1* - 85kg* - failed attempt

*3. Back Squat*
82%/4* - 130kg*
86%/1* - 135kg*
82%/4* - 130kg*
89%/1* - 145kg*
82%/4* - 130kg*
92%/1* - 150kg* - failed attempt

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
EMOMx10:
:10 L-Sit + 10 Pistols (5/side)

*5. Conditioning*
AMRAP 5:
Power Snatch* - 60kg*
AMRAP 4:
Bike for Calories
AMRAP 3:
Power Snatch* - 60kg*
AMRAP 2:
Bike for Calories
*NOTE:* Totaled 38 snatches and ~85 calories on the bike

*6. Conditioning*
5RFT:
7 Man Makers** - 25kg*
7 Medball throw behind* - 9kg*
7 Chest to bar
*1 Man Maker = Burpee with dumbbells to overhead, no jump required

*7. Burner Conditioning*
5RFT:
15 Burpees
50 Double-unders

----------


## tarmyg

Today the training included a bunch of running that I skipped. No way my body would be able to handle the prescribed load today so I lowered the weights on most things. Was still plenty heavy considering yesterday's session. At least I got through the whole workout in ~90 minutes.

*1. Barbell Conditioning*
5 Clean and Jerks - 40kg
4 Clean and Jerks - 50kg
3 Clean and Jerks - 60kg
2 Clean and Jerks - 70kg
3x1 Clean and Jerk - 80kg
*NOTE:* Tried a few attempts on 90kg, was not going to happen. I got it in me but there is a complete mental block. As an example, *prescribed CJ* was *140kg* today, I mean, really!

*2. Conditioning*
For time:
30 Hang Squat Cleans - 40kg
30 HSPU
30 Thrusters - 40kg
30 Box Jumps Overs - 24"
30 Overhead Squats - 40kg
30 C2B Pull-ups

*3. Burner Conditioning*
21-15-9:
Bike for Cals
T2B

----------


## tarmyg

This message I got in today's email could not have been more Welcome! :-)

***This is a scheduled* *deload** week***

*1. Snatch*
60%/2* - 40kg*
65%/2* - 45kg*
70%/2* - 50kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 80kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 110kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
For time:
50 Strict C2B Pull-ups

*5. Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
30 Wallballs* - 9kg*
20 Power Snatch* - 35kg*
5 Jump-to-bar Muscle-ups

----------


## tarmyg

Did not perform as well as I could have today. Not sure why but still feel like I have a lot of potential left as far as conditioning go. Contacted a well respected coaching company that I will use after CrossFit Open is over this year. Would be a dumb idea to change things at this very moment.

*1. Conditioning*
15 minutes on Assult Bike

*2. Conditioning*
"Marston"
AMRAP 20:
1 Deadlift* - 140kg*
10 T2B
15 Barbell Burpees
*NOTE:* Only got 6 rounds + 7 reps. Really should be able to do much more.

*3. Gymnastics Conditioning*
For time:
50 Strict HSPU

----------


## tarmyg

Felt pretty tired and torn up today. Not sure why but workout suffered a bit. Mostly in terms of effort. Could have done way better.

*1. Snatch*
60%/1* - 40kg*
65%/1* - 45kg*
70%/1* - 50kg*
(75%/1)3* - 50kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
65%/1* - 50kg*
70%/1* - 60kg*
(75%/1)3* - 70kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(70%/3)3* - 115kg*

*4. Big Clean Complex*
6 Sets of the following Complex :
High Hang Squat Clean + Hang Squat Clean + Squat Clean + Push Press* - 50kg*
High Hang Squat Clean + Hang Squat Clean + Squat Clean + Push Jerk* - 50kg*
High Hang Squat Clean + Hang Squat Clean + Squat Clean + Split Jerk* - 50kg*

One set consists of all 12 reps. Try not to drop the bar during the entire set; if you must drop after the overhead movements, its allowed  just be quick to get back on the bar. Rest as needed between sets and try to increase weight after each set.

*5. Conditioning*
EMOMx15:
Min 1: 50' Overhead Walking Lunge - 43kg
Min 2: Max Muscle-ups in :40
Min 3: 50 Double-unders
*NOTE:* Since I can not do Muscle-ups or Unbroken DU I simply used that time to practice.

----------


## tarmyg

Back at it today. The shoulder's felt extremely weak today for some reason, funny how this stuff seems completely unpredictable. I had not trained since Friday so shoulders really should not have been this tired but doing the Thrusters today was almost impossible. My first suspicious is nutrition as I am eating at a slight deficit.

*1. Snatch*
60%/1* - 35kg*
70%/1* - 40kg*
75%/1* - 45kg*
80%/1* - 50kg*
85%/1* - 55kg*
90%/1* - 60kg* 
(80%1)2* - 50kg*
*NOTE:* Took 5 damn tries to get the damn *60kg* snatch up. Yeah, something weird going on.

*2. Snatch Pull*
95%/3* - 95kg*
(100%/3)4* - 100kg*

*3. Front Squat*
60%/3* - 80kg*
70%/3* - 85kg*
75%/3* - 90kg*
80%/3* - 95kg*
(85%/3)4* - 100kg*

*4. Conditioning*
"The Seven"
7 Handstand push-ups
7 Thruster* - 63kg*
7 TTB
7 Deadlift* - 107kg*
7 Burpees
7 Kettlebell swings, 2 pood (*32kg*)
7 Pull-ups

----------


## tarmyg

Truly great conditioning session today. Felt overall in decent shape. 

1. Conditioning
3RFT:
30 Power Cleans* - 60kg*
30 Wallballs *- 9kg*
30 Calorie Row
*TIME:* 25.50

2. Burner Conditioning
5RFT:
10 1-Arm DB Snatch *- 30kg*
10 Box Jump-overs *- 24"
TIME:* ​10.19

----------


## tarmyg

Great workout again but I am going to need some feedback on how to improve conditioning over the next year. Being far from a pro in that department I have contacted some knowledgeable people that can help me out.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2* - 60kg*
65%/2* - 65kg*
70%/2* - 70kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 90kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 90kg*

*4. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx12:
Odd: 6 TTB + 6 OHS* - 45kg*
Even: 6 TTB + 6 Thrusters* - 45kg

5. Row
*4000m Row at a slow pace. About 700 calories/hour pace

----------


## tarmyg

Technically Rest day but did some isolation work on the chest and arms.

----------


## tarmyg

Misread the training today so could not time my conditioning correctly. Started to use an online tool to compare myself (and get a reality check) with others to see how well I stack up thus far. Fair to say I am quite a bit behind :-) Good news is my double-unders are finally starting to come along.

*1. Snatch*
60%/2* - 35kg*
70%/2* - 40kg*
75%/2* - 45kg*
80%/2* - 50kg*
(85%/2)2* - 55kg*
(90%/1)2* - 60kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2+1* - 40kg*
70%/2+1* - 50kg*
75%/2+1* - 55kg*
80%/2+1* - 60kg*
(85%/2+1)2* - 65kg*
(90%/1)2* - 70kg*

*3. Front Squat*
60%/2* - 70kg*
70%/2* - 80kg*
75%/2* - 90kg*
80%/2* - 100kg*
(85%/2)2* - 110kg*

*4. Conditioning*
21-15-9 OHS* - 40kg*
21-15-9 C2B Pull-ups
21-15-9 Power Snatch* - 40kg*
21-15-9 Over-the-Bar Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Rotated Snatches today. That's it :-) Should have done more but felt a bit off so held back.

----------


## tarmyg

Another day feeling a bit off. Felt like I could not give 100%. Got through most of it but still should have done better.

*1. Snatch*
60%/1* - 30kg*
70%/1* - 35kg*
75%/1* - 40kg*
80%/1* - 40kg*
85%/1* - 0kg*
90%/1* - 0kg*
95%/1* - 0kg*
80%/1* - 0kg*
85%/1* - 0kg*
95%/1* - 0kg*
*NOTE:* Right shoulder hurt so was hard to get the snatches up.

*2. Snatch Pull*
100%/3* - 90kg*
(105%/2)3* - 95kg*

*3. Front Squat*
60%/3* - 70kg*
70%/3* - 70kg*
75%/3* - 80kg*
80%/3* - 80kg*
85%/2* - 90kg*
(90%/1)3* - 100kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
6x6 Muscle-ups
Rest 1:00 between sets

*5. Conditioning*
21-15-9:
Wallballs* - 9kg*
C2B Pull-ups
Thrusters* - 43kg*
Box Jumps* - 24"*
Kettlebell Swings* - 24kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Been on a calorie deficit (350kcal under maintenance) for 3-weeks today and except for some obvious stop in strength gains, it feels super easy doing this right now. Here are the current stats:

Start, 1-4-2017: 87.7kg (193.3lb)
Now, 1-24-2017: 82.3kg (181.4lb)
Total loss: 5.4kg (11.9lb)

My normal maintenance is ~2850.

I have added one stat in my training since I started using Beyond The Whiteboard where I can see (assuming people are not lying) how well I stack up against others. I am looking pretty pathetic right now but this is a marathon and not a sprint so taking that with ease.

Today's workout

*1. Conditioning*
AMRAP 3:
21 Deadlifts* - 70kg*
21 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Cal Row in time remaining
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
18 Deadlifts* - 85kg*
18 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Cal Row in time remaining
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
15 Deadlifts* - 105kg*
15 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Cal Row in time remaining
Rest 3:00
AMRAP 3:
12 Deadlifts* - 125kg*
12 Over-the-Erg Burpees
Max Cal Row in time remaining
*NOTE:* Total - *181 reps* (Whiteboard leader - *271 reps*)

*2. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx12:
Odd: 50 Double-unders
Even: 12 Kipping HSPU

----------


## tarmyg

Feel like I found a secret nobody knows about in terms of burning fat and doing it easily, CrossFit :-) I know how it sounds but ever since I started this journey 220 days ago I can eat very differently and still be lean. It is quite remarkable for me. The HIIT training also helps in deterring hunger. All those days of counting and going fucking crazy seem like such a waste now when I just could have done this.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/1* - 45kg*
70%/1* - 50kg*
75%/1* - 55kg*
80%/1* - 60kg*
85%/1* - 65kg*
90%/1* - 70kg*
80%/1* - 60kg*
85%/1* - 65kg*
95%/1* - 75kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
100%/3* - 100kg*
(105%/2)3* - 105kg*

*3. Back Squat*
60%/2* - 100kg*
70%/2* - 110kg*
75%/2* - 120kg*
80%/2* - 130kg*
85%/2* - 135kg* (1 rep)
(90%/1)3* - 140kg* (fail)
*NOTE:* Leg strength has gone down considerably even though the calorie deficit is not that large. 
*
4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5RFT:
5 T2B
5 C2B
5 Bar MU
Rest 1:00 between sets
*NOTE:* Time - 8 minutes 40 seconds

*5. Conditioning*
AMRAP 18:
80 Wallballs* - 9kg*
60 Calorie Row
40 1-Arm DB Snatch* - 30kg*
20 OHS* - 60kg*
10 Ring MU
NOTE: Total - *221 reps* (Whiteboard leader - *311 reps*)

----------


## tarmyg

Missed posting yesterday.

*1. Snatch*
60%/2* - 30kg*
70%/2* - 35kg*
75%/2* - 40kg*
80%/2* - 45kg*
85%/1* - 50kg*
90%/1* - 50kg*
95%/1* - 50kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2+1* - 45kg*
70%/2+1* - 50kg*
75%/2+1* - 55kg*
80%/2+1* - 60kg*
85%/1* - 65kg*
90%/1* - 70kg*
95%/1* - 75kg*

*3. Back Squat*
60%/2* - 100kg*
70%/2* - 110kg*
75%/2* - 120kg*
80%/2* - 125kg*
85%/2* - 130kg*
90%/1* - 135kg*
95%/1* - 140kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5x12 Unbroken Kipping HSPU
Rest as needed

*5. Conditioning*
Ascending Ladder for 8 Minutes:
3 Clean & Jerks (155/105#)
3 Over-the-Bar Burpees
6/6, 9/9...
*NOTE:* Total reps - *22* (Whiteboard leader: *101*​)

----------


## tarmyg

Great session today. Fried me pretty well :-)

*1. Conditioning*
7RFT:
9 CJ* - 50kg* (Scaled, was supposed to be *63kg*)
15 T2B
21 Calorie Row
Rest 2:00 between rounds
NOTE: Total time - *51 mins 47 secs*. No posts on leader found.

----------


## tarmyg

The calorie deficit I am on is still, obviously, affecting me negatively but I am pretty much never hungry. After a bunch of reading around Nutrient Partitioning, I must admit I feel like this is stuff I should have known before. Slow learner as always! It does confirm that my current deficit is 100% needed to be able to pack on new muscle during this coming year. Can't wait to hit 8-10% and start building again.

*1. Snatch - 1-1-1*
1 - *50kg*
2 - *50kg*
3 - *50kg*
*NOTE:* Tried *60kg* today but could not get it up. *PR* stands at *70kg* but that was during that latest insanity bulk.

*2. Snatch Pull*
(105%/2)4 *- 80kg
*
*3. Front Squat - 1-1-1*
1 - *100kg*
2 - *110kg*
3 - *115kg* (fail)

*4. Conditioning*
21-15-9
Squat Snatch - *44kg* (Rx was *43kg* but *1/2kg* weight were in use)
CTB Pull-Ups
*NOTE:* Total time: *14 mins 26 secs* (Whiteboard leader: *6 mins 45 secs*)

----------


## tarmyg

Slightly overdid my training today and that combined with a less than perfect breakfast made it hard to finish. Had to quit the last conditioning.

*Training one, run a boot camp:*
For time - 20 on, 30 off, x 5, 30 on, 30 off x 2, 60 on (last set):
OH Squats - 5kg bar
60 Lunges
For time - 20 on, 20 off x 6
Push press - 5kg bar
For time - 20 on, Rest in Push-up plank position x 4
Mountain Climbers
Weighted plank, 5kg bar, max time each round 

*Training two:
**1. Row Conditioning*
3 sets of: 5x200m, :20 rest
Rest 1:00 between sets


*2. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5x5 Kipping HSPU
Rest 1:00 between sets


*3. Barbell Conditioning*
EMOMx8:
Odd: 4 Snatches* - 40kg*
Even: 7 Overhead Squats* - 40kg*

*4. Barbell Conditioning*
Snatch 4x4* - 40kg*
Overhead Squat 4x7* - 40kg* 

*
5. Conditioning*
2RFT:
10 Power Cleans* - 60kg*
10 Bar-Facing Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

A pretty decent session today. Had a complete brain fart and could not remember how to do Clean and Jerk so that failed miserably with me using some loud profanities in the gym. 

*1. Clean & Jerk*
1-1-1
1. *70kg*
2. *70kg*
3. *70kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(105%/2)4* - 110kg*

*3. Back Squat*
1-1-1
1. *120kg*
2. *130kg*
3. *140kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
EMOM 10 minutes
5 strict pull-ups

*5. Conditioning*
30 Bench Press* - 60kg*
20 Bench Press* - 70kg*
10 Bench Press* - 80kg*
Rest 3:00
30 Front Squat* - 60kg*
20 Front Squat* - 70kg*
10 Front Squat* - 80kg*
Rest 3:00
30 Deads* - 80kg*
20 Deads* - 100kg*
10 Deads* - 125kg*

----------


## tarmyg

*NOTE:* Tried Kratom Green Bali at 4g today instead of my Ibuprofen. I might as well have been drinking water. Completely useless. Going with a different kind tomorrow.

----------


## tarmyg

*NOTE:* Tried Kratom Green Maeng Da at 4g, useless.

----------


## RaginCajun

Maybe you need to up the dosage?

----------


## tarmyg

> Maybe you need to up the dosage?


Yes, that seems needed. Always thought I never needed much of this stuff but apparently, I was wrong.

Just took 8g of White Bali and report back shortly.

----------


## tarmyg

White Bali at 8g did nothing except making me a bit lightheaded for about 20 minutes and then that disappeared.

----------


## tarmyg

Today it became extremely clear that my nutritional deficit is having a big impact. Maxed of my Clean & Jerk at 60kg and my PR is 85kg. This is very mentally taxing so I am going to switch my eating strategy a bit and use carb cycling for a while to combat this. Hopefully, that will help!

*1. Snatch*
Heavy Single
*50kg
*
*2. Clean & Jerk*
Heavy Single
*60kg*

*3. Front Squat*
60%/2* - 70kg*
70%/2* - 80kg*
75%/2* - 85kg*
80%x2* - 92kg*
(85%x2)3* - 97kg*

*4. Conditioning*
AMRAP 18:
30 Push Jerks* - 52kg*
30 BJ (24/20")
30 Cal Row
30 T2B
*NOTE:* 232 reps (Whiteboard leader - 252 reps)

*5. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx4
Odd: 5 Deadlifts* - 102kg*
Even: 5 OHS* - 40kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Did not count anything today, just pushed as hard as I could.

*1. Conditioning*
5 Rounds:
1:00 Squat Cleans* - 60kg*
1:00 Burpee DB Box Step-ups - *25kg* Dumbbell in each hand
1:00 Cal Bike
1:00 Rest

*2. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx10: 6 TTB + 6 CJ *- 60kg*

----------


## tarmyg

*THIS IS A SCHEDULED DELOAD WEEK

I switched my nutrition 3 days back to 3 low-carb days and then 1 high. I am on my first high day right now. I'll keep doing this for a while. My weight seems to have evened out at 180 lb and has not moved much in a week. Going to leave it alone for another week without changing anything as lowering calories will make me even weaker.

I feel like my volume over time is going down so not super happy with the training right now. Can not change anything right before open so will have to wait a few weeks.

*1. Power Snatch*
60%/2* - 40kg*
65%/2* - 50kg*
70%/2* - 60kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 70kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 110kg
NOTE:* Switched this up and ran 9 reps, 7 reps, 7 reps.

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
4x9 Muscle-ups
Rest 1:00 between sets

*5. Conditioning*
"Jackie"
1,000m Row
50 thrusters (45/35#)
30 Pull-ups
*NOTE:* Time *7.31


*

----------


## tarmyg

Was not enough hours in my day today to finish the workout so it ended up being a short one.

*1. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5x15 Kipping HSPU
Rest 1:00 between sets

*2. Barbell Conditioning*
EMOMx9:
Min 1: 5 Snatches* - 50kg*
Min 2: 5 Snatches* - 50kg*
Min 3: Rest
Min 4: 5 Snatches* - 50kg*
Min 5: Rest
Min 6: 9 Clean and Jerks* - 50kg*
Min 7: 9 Clean and Jerks* - 50kg*
Min 8: Rest
Min 9: 9 Clean and Jerks* - 50kg*

*3. Conditioning*
"Diane"
21-15-9
Deadlift* - 102kg*
HSPU

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent workout today. Ran a Bootcamp in the morning and then headed out for my own workout.

*1. Power Clean & Power Jerk*
60%/2* - 60kg*
65%/2* - 70kg*
70%/2* - 80kg*
*NOTE:* These are not really my percentages but I felt like lifting heavy. Heavy for me that is!

*2. Clean Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 100kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 80kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
3RFT:
6 Strict C2B
6 C2B
6 Bar MU
Rest 1:00 min between rounds

*5. Conditioning*
For time:
50 Clean & Jerks* * - 56kg*
*EMOM: Complete 6 T2B - starting with the T2B
*NOTE:* Time *12.39*

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty darn decent workout today. Finally got kipping Chest-to-bar to work and got 9 in a row. On top of that I snatched 60kg which I have not done since starting this diet, PR stands at 70kg but no way close to that right now.

*1. Snatch*
60%/2* - 30kg*
70%/2* - 35kg*
75%/1* - 40kg*
80%/1* - 45kg*
85%/1* - 50kg*
90%/1* - 55kg*
95%/1* - 60kg*
(85%/1)2* - 50kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(95%/2)4* - 70kg*

*3. Front Squat*
60%/2* - 65kg*
70%/2* - 75kg*
75%/2* - 82kg*
80%/2* - 87kg*
85%/2* - 92kg*
90%/1* - 102kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
6 Rounds, NOT for time:
:45 of easy Rowing
4 Ring Muscle-ups from 20" box

*5. Conditioning*
21-15-9:
DB Thrusters - 25kg
C2B Pull-ups
Calorie Row
*NOTE:* Time *14.49*

*6. Midline*
80 GHDSU
80 Hip Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

Another day another good workout. Having people around you who makes you push harder is exactly what I need I have realized. It makes me push that little bit extra especially in regards to conditioning. For strength, I do not feel the same at all.

*1. Row Conditioning*
1 sets of: 21x200m, :20 rest

*2. Gymnastics Conditioning*
4x18 Kipping HSPU
Rest 1:00 between sets
*NOTE:* I have improved here. Got the first three sets without rest and the last one in 9 and 9.

*3. Barbell Conditioning*
AMRAP 3: 
3 Power Cleans* - 60kg*
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks
Rest 3:00
*NOTE:* 30 reps
AMRAP 3: 
3 Power Cleans* - 70kg*
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks
Rest 3:00
*NOTE:* 18 reps
AMRAP 3: 
3 Power Cleans* - 65kg*
3 Front Squats
3 Push Jerks
*NOTE:* 18 reps

*4. Stamina Conditioning*
4RFT:
21 OHS* - 42kg*
12 Bar-Facing Burpees
*NOTE:* Time *12.09*, had it not been for one of my workout buddies I would never have pushed the last set with *21 OHS* in a row only resting while standing.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent workout again. Lot's of DUs today and since I can do them but not good I set a 10-minute time limit instead of trying to do the 200 as prescribed.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2+1* - 50kg*
70%/2+1* - 60kg*
75%/1* - 64kg*
80%/1* - 68kg*
85%/1* - 72kg*
90%/1* - 76kg*
95%/1* - 80kg*
(85%/1)2* - 72kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(95%/2)4* - 90kg*

*3. Back Squat*
60%/2* - 100kg*
70%/2 *- 112kg*
75%/2 *- 120kg*
80%/2 *- 127kg*
85%/2 *- 137kg*
90%/1 *- 144kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5RFT:
8 Strict C2B
8 C2B
8 Bar MU from 24" box
Rest 1:00 between rounds

*5. Conditioning*
75 Calorie Assault Bike
200 DU - *10 min time limit*
2K Row
200 DU - *10 min time limit*
75 Calorie Assault Bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn man, you are straight killing it!

Are you cycling at the moment?

----------


## tarmyg

> Damn man, you are straight killing it!
> 
> Are you cycling at the moment?


Thank you, feeling like a million dollars at the moment :-)

I am on my standard Test-E 200mg/wk and HGH 1.8IU ED. I am planning a short 6-8 week cycle once I am around 8% body fat as I want to try and use Masteron with Test-P and Anavar .

----------


## tarmyg

General Update

Almost 1 1/2 years ago I was in a hardcore diet mode. As I was calculating every gram of food trying to slim down my body to the perfect physique. At only 173cm tall (68in) I am not a big guy in general. Being a slow learner unless I have direct experience of things myself I could not see how hardcore dieting at these stats was, well, pretty dumb. At the same time, I had started to look at CrossFit as an alternative to what I was doing. My body type, which is a slimmer build in general, seemed more suited for this kind of sport and 245 days later of CrossFit I know I was right. 

My approach to nutrition has changed somewhat over these past few months. For me, once I got over the insane measuring of food and simply tried growing and working out as hard as I could the results started showing in a much more significant way. It would have been better if I figured this out 7-years ago but it is what it is. I am sure this could have happened in the old gym also, but this fits me better. 

The most significant thing for me is that by working this hard, it allows me to eat much more food so being in a nutritional deficit is not very hard. I am dropping fat by eating 2,500kcal/day, and if I had tried this in the past, it would never have happened. The added benefit here is that my mood is all around good. As hunger and tiredness are kryptonite for my state of mind I am now working around that, and easily. 

I was, of course, also affected by people on this board. Each person needs to find what works for them and why they are doing it. For me, this took a while, but I am finally there, and I am so much better off for it.

Like Seth Feroce said, "I don't care if you're natty, you're CrossFitter, whatever the fuck Powerlifter, Bodybuilder, whatever it is, it's here to fucking become better. That's the one fucking place you can go to a just uplifting fucking greatness. I do not care if you are a fucking powerlifter, I don't fucking power lift. I've no fucking desire to do it but if I see you pull some fucking wild shit off in the gym, fucking right, get that shit, let's fucking go."

----------


## tarmyg

Back at it today. Testing 1RM on Snatch and CJ was on the schedule. Can't wait to start eating more food to get stronger but this is a necessary evil to be able to do just that. I had way to much fat to be able to effectively grow.

*1. Snatch*
1RM Test* - 60kg*

*2. Clean & Jerk*
1RM Test* - 80kg*

*3. Conditioning*
27-21-15-9
T2B
Overhead Squats* - 60kg*
Over-the-Bar Burpees
*NOTE:* I honestly can't believe I pulled off this on Rx weight. Super happy about that one. Ridiculously slow time but hey, I finished!

*4. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx10:
6 Power Cleans *60kg* + 6 HSPU
*NOTE:* Only got three rounds. No fuel left in the tank, more specifically, forearms.

----------


## RaginCajun

> General Update
> 
> Almost 1 1/2 years ago I was in a hardcore diet mode. As I was calculating every gram of food trying to slim down my body to the perfect physique. At only 173cm tall (68in) I am not a big guy in general. Being a slow learner unless I have direct experience of things myself I could not see how hardcore dieting at these stats was, well, pretty dumb. At the same time, I had started to look at CrossFit as an alternative to what I was doing. My body type, which is a slimmer build in general, seemed more suited for this kind of sport and 245 days later of CrossFit I know I was right. 
> 
> My approach to nutrition has changed somewhat over these past few months. For me, once I got over the insane measuring of food and simply tried growing and working out as hard as I could the results started showing in a much more significant way. It would have been better if I figured this out 7-years ago but it is what it is. I am sure this could have happened in the old gym also, but this fits me better. 
> 
> The most significant thing for me is that by working this hard, it allows me to eat much more food so being in a nutritional deficit is not very hard. I am dropping fat by eating 2,500kcal/day, and if I had tried this in the past, it would never have happened. The added benefit here is that my mood is all around good. As hunger and tiredness are kryptonite for my state of mind I am now working around that, and easily. 
> 
> I was, of course, also affected by people on this board. Each person needs to find what works for them and why they are doing it. For me, this took a while, but I am finally there, and I am so much better off for it.
> ...


Nice lil write up!

I am trying to do more, i know i can push myself more!

Thanks for the motivation!

----------


## tarmyg

A quick conditioning session today. Worked in a team which made it loads of fun. My wife had to work so my Daughter joined in!

*1. Conditioning*
AMRAP 20:
Teams of 2
12/9 Calorie Row
9 Box Jump-Overs (24/20")
6 WB - 9kg 

*2. Stamina Conditioning*
EMOMx12:
Odd: American Swing - 32kg, 24kg, 20kg
Even: 20 WallBalls - 9kg

*3. Burner Conditioning* 
5RFT: 
5 Box Jumps (40/30") 
50' Plate Push or Prowler Push - 50kg + Daughter

----------


## RaginCajun

> A quick conditioning session today. Worked in a team which made it loads of fun. My wife had to work so my Daughter joined in! 1. Conditioning AMRAP 20: Teams of 2 12/9 Calorie Row 9 Box Jump-Overs (24/20") 6 WB - 9kg 2. Stamina Conditioning EMOMx12: Odd: American Swing - 32kg, 24kg, 20kg Even: 20 WallBalls - 9kg 3. Burner Conditioning 5RFT: 5 Box Jumps (40/30") 50' Plate Push or Prowler Push - 50kg + Daughter


Thats awesome!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Monday and we are a few days out from me testing the CrossFit open for the first time. Should look fairly pathetic this year but got another 365 days to the next one so :-)

*1. Power Snatch*
60%/2* - 35kg*
65%/2* - 45kg*
70%/2* - 55kg*

*2. Snatch Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 70kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 110kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
5 Rounds:
:45 easy Rowing
5 Ring Muscle-ups

*5. Conditioning*
AMRAP 4:
30 DU
15 Power Snatch* - 34kg*
Rest 4:00
AMRAP 4:
30 DU
12 Power Snatch* - 44kg*
Rest 4:00
AMRAP 4:
30 DU
9 Power Snatch* - 52kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Missed posting yesterday but I was at it as hard as any other day.

*1. Power Clean & Power Jerk*
MAX/2* - 60kg*
MAX/2* - 70kg*
MAX/2* - 80kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(80%/3)3* - 90kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 90kg*

*4. Conditioning*
EMOMx 16:
Minute 1: 7 Deadlifts* - 84kg* + 7 Box Jumps (24/20")
Minute 2: 15 Calorie Bike
Minute 3: 7 Wallballs* - 9kg* + 7 C2B Pull-ups
Minute 4: 15 Calorie Row
NOTE: Amazing workout honestly. Breathing is starting to get better *metcon* is steadily improving. Missed some calories on *Bike* and *4 BJ* but except for that, I got it all.

----------


## tarmyg

Crossfit Open started today and finished my first try on the 17.1 workout. I'll try this one a couple of more times as I got the pacing down today. I am in the Masters, 40-44 category.

*Workout 17.1*
For time:
10 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
20 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
30 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
40 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
50 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs

Men use 50-lb (22.5kg). dumbbell and 24-in. box

Time cap: 20 minutes

Finishing time: *18.40*

----------


## tarmyg

I tried the same workout today. Figured I'll chance it a bit and pushed harder in the beginning. I was 2 minutes ahead in the last round from last time but still lost 17 seconds for the final time. One last try on Monday and after that it is what it is :-) I would definitely need a sub 17 minutes time to be competitive in my group and that, will most likely, not happen this year.

*Workout 17.1*
For time:
10 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
20 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
30 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
40 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
50 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs

Men use 50-lb (22.5kg). dumbbell and 24-in. box

Time cap: 20 minutes

Finishing time: *18.57*

----------


## tarmyg

Well look what happened :-) Took one day rest, and today I smoked that workout. Well, in comparison with myself that is. It also puts me in clear lead in India, any category, and by far in the master's category. I am now ranked 8 in the ASIA Masters group. BOOM!!!

*Workout 17.1*
For time:
10 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
20 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
30 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
40 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs
50 dumbbell snatches
15 burpee box jump overs

Men use 50-lb (22.5kg). dumbbell and 24-in. box

Time cap: 20 minutes

Finishing time: *17.08*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interesting comparison. I've taken almost a year off and not smoking last weeks workout. lol

----------


## tarmyg

Happy to say I took it fairly easy today as I can still feel the Open in my body.

*ACTIVE RECOVERY DAY*
*
1. Snatches + OHS
*4 x 1 Snatch + 4 OHS

*2. Strength
*A. 3x8 Strict Press @ 60% of 1 RM - *50kg
*B. 3x3 Pausing Front Squat @ 60% *- 70kg*
*
3. Conditioning
*EMOMx8:
Odd: 15/12 Cal Bike
Even: 30 Sit-ups

----------


## tarmyg

Removed pics

----------


## tarmyg

Great workout today. Feels like I am still figuring out exactly how to workout to improve the most. Will for sure make some changes as the Open closes in 4 weeks.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2* - 48kg*
65%/2* - 52kg*
70%/2* - 56kg*
75%/2* - 60kg*
80%/2* - 64kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(80%/4)4* - 80kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(75%/3)3* - 88kg*

*4. Conditioning*
AMRAP 6: 
42 Single-unders
30 Wallballs* - 9kg*
18 T2B
*NOTE:* 225 reps
Rest 5 mins
AMRAP 6: 
21 Single-unders
15 Wallballs* - 9kg*
9 T2B
*NOTE:* 163 reps

----------


## RaginCajun

Is the Open an ongoing competition?

----------


## tarmyg

> Is the Open an ongoing competition?


New workout released every Friday and then you have 4 days to get the best score possible. Goes for 5-weeks. 

https://games.crossfit.com/

----------


## tarmyg

I ran the *17.2* workout today. I surprised even myself by being able to do muscle-ups. Unfortunately, I was completely spent by the time I got to them as I pushed pretty hard to get a good time to 78 reps. I ended up with 82 reps but hoping to improve that on Monday.

*Complete as many rounds and reps as possible in 12 minutes of:*

2 rounds of:
50-ft. weighted walking lunge
16 toes-to-bars
8 power cleans

Then, 2 rounds of:

50-ft. weighted walking lunge
16 bar muscle-ups
8 power cleans

Etc., alternating between toes-to-bars and bar muscle-ups every 2 rounds.

Men use 50-lb. dumbbells

SCORE: *82 reps*

----------


## tarmyg

Decent workout today. Almost got all reps in on the EMOM but still ways to go. This is really goal number one over the next year, increasing my METCON abilities.

*1. Power Snatch*
55%/2* - 40kg*
60%/2* - 45kg*
(65%/3)3* - 50kg*

*2. Power Clean*
55%/2* - 50kg*
60%/2* - 55kg*
(65%/3)3* - 60kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(65%/3)3* - 110kg*

*4. Conditioning*
EMOMx15
Min 1: 15 Wallballs* - 9kg*
Min 2: 15 KB Swings* - 24kg*
Min 3: 15 Box Jumps* - 24"*
Min 4: 15 Push Press* - 43kg*
Min 5: 15 Calorie Row

----------


## Marsoc

> Thank you, feeling like a million dollars at the moment :-)
> 
> I am on my standard Test-E 200mg/wk and HGH 1.8IU ED. I am planning a short 6-8 week cycle once I am around 8% body fat as I want to try and use Masteron with Test-P and Anavar.


as I'm waiting to decide if I want to run my first cycle ever of testosterone . I'm considering waiting and getting pharm grade hgh. Does hgh shut you down like Test will? Would I need to run test with it

----------


## tarmyg

> as I'm waiting to decide if I want to run my first cycle ever of testosterone. I'm considering waiting and getting pharm grade hgh. Does hgh shut you down like Test will? Would I need to run test with it


No. You can run HGH by itself.

----------


## tarmyg

Had some people stop by the Box yesterday and took some pictures. I like this one and since it's been a while since I posted any images I figured I'll share this one.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Great photo!

----------


## tarmyg

Made another try on 17.2 today and I really did not get close to accomplish what I wanted. 85 lousy reps, 15 reps short of my goal.

*Complete as many rounds and reps as possible in 12 minutes of:*
_2 rounds of:_
50-ft. weighted walking lunge
16 toes-to-bars
8 power cleans
Then, 2 rounds of:
50-ft. weighted walking lunge
16 bar muscle-ups
8 power cleans
Etc., alternating between toes-to-bars and bar muscle-ups every 2 rounds.

Men use 50-lb. dumbbells
SCORE: *85 reps*

----------


## tarmyg

Tired as heck today! Was not easy to keep up the motivation. Played around with some very light snatches for 10-15 minutes and then ran an 18-minute EMOM. That was it!

*Conditioning*
EMOMx18
Min 1: 18 Calorie Row
Min 2: 15 Kipping HSPU
Min 3: 50 DU

----------


## tarmyg

Took a few days off as the body was saying no. Trying to eat some extra food today to see if I can get the body to drop the extra weight I still have. It's not much but it still needs to go. Today, during 17.3 it became profoundly clear that my calorie deficit, although very small, have made me lose strength. Could not get a 61kg Snatch up and my PR is 85kg.

Prior to 8:00, complete:
3 rounds of:
6 chest-to-bar pull-ups
6 squat snatches, 95 lb.
Then, 3 rounds of:
7 chest-to-bar pull-ups
5 squat snatches, 135 lb.
*Prior to 12:00, complete 3 rounds of:
8 chest-to-bar pull-ups
4 squat snatches, 185 lb.
*Prior to 16:00, complete 3 rounds of:
9 chest-to-bar pull-ups
3 squat snatches, 225 lb.
*Prior to 20:00, complete 3 rounds of:
10 chest-to-bar pull-ups
2 squat snatches, 245 lb.
Prior to 24:00, complete 3 rounds of:
11 chest-to-bar pull-ups
1 squat snatch 265 lb.
*SCORE: 43 reps*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Listen to body. Don't risk injury. 

Need rest? A short break?

----------


## tarmyg

> Listen to body. Don't risk injury. 
> 
> Need rest? A short break?


Took some days off and added a cheat day. Made all the difference!

----------


## tarmyg

Big difference in my workout today after I added a cheat day on Saturday. Tried hitting about twice my normal calories and think I got that pretty spot on. 

*1. CrossFit Open 17.3*
SCORE: 48 reps

*2. Snatch Pull*
(90%/4)4 *- 80Kg*

*3. Back Squat*
(80%/4)3* - 120Kg,* * 110Kg*

*4. Gymnastics Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
In a 2:00 window, complete:
1:25 of Assult Bike
Max Muscle-ups in remaining 35 seconds

*5. Conditioning*
For Time:
300m Row
10 Power Snatches* - 30Kg*
300m Row
10 Squat Clean Thrusters* - 30Kg*
300m Row
10 Power Snatches* - 30Kg*
Rest 2:00
300m Row
10 Power Snatches* - 30Kg*
300m Row
10 Squat Clean Thrusters* - 30Kg*
300m Row
10 Power Snatches* - 30Kg*

*6. Midline*
3RFT:
10 Strict T2B
20 Hip Extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Now that is some work!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Been training as normal the last few days just not updated the log. Ran *CrossFit Open 17.4 today* and got a lousy *164 reps*. I really should be able to push that one much more and I'll do my second try on Monday. Under 10% body fat now so closing in on my cycle I am going to run. Need about 2-3 more weeks and I should be able to start!

*17.4*
55 deadlifts, 225 lb.
55 wall-ball shots, 20-lb. ball to 10-ft. target
55-calorie row
55 handstand push-ups
*SCORE:* 164 reps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Have u heard of this? Interested in your thoughts. Seems like a blend of cross fit and traditional lifting. 

https://www.orangetheoryfitness.com/the-workout

----------


## tarmyg

> Have u heard of this? Interested in your thoughts. Seems like a blend of cross fit and traditional lifting. 
> 
> https://www.orangetheoryfitness.com/the-workout


I did see *MuscleScience* posting about it. Not only do I love it but I am ripping that one straight off implementing it in my studio that is launching in September here in India. Fantastic concept and their sale, work 1h burn for 36h are brilliant coupled with "Group Personal," I mean, "Group Personal" simply awesome.

But regarding staying lean, no way to compete with CrossFit, IMHO. Go in, work like a maniac, eat almost anything, repeat. I see more and more Physique competitors who are doing this in the offseason also to stay lean easier without having to be super anal about their diet; Steve Cook comes to mind as one of them.

----------


## tarmyg

Started eating at my maintenance level on Saturday. Well, Saturday was a cheat day as it makes returning to baseline that much easier. Already feeling stronger. I'll stay at maintenance for a week and then I am going to kick the shit out of this new cycle I am running. I ran another round of *CrossFit Open 17.4* today and got *175 reps*. I thought I could get closer to 190 but not there this year. Still, in an overwhelming lead in the Masters' Category here in India and with one workout to go, I am hopeful I'll nail that one. Next year, which was always the goal, I am hoping to qualify for the *Regional Games* in *Asia,* and it is not that far off as I am ranked in the top 50 in that group now.
*
"Open 17.4"*
AMRAP 13:
55 Deadlifts (225/155#)
55 Wallballs (20/14#)
55 Calorie Row
55 Handstand Push-ups
*SCORE:* 175 reps

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I missed MS posts. 

Appreciate your thoughts. This looks like something my schedule can accommodate. It's a little pricey. 

I need to be in the right place b4 drop some coin for a month or so. 

Marketing plan is amazing. Men at work who NEVER exercise and don't eat right are having great success. 70 lbs in 2 months....2 days a week and little change in diet. Easy peasy.

----------


## tarmyg

> I missed MS posts. 
> 
> Appreciate your thoughts. This looks like something my schedule can accommodate. It's a little pricey. 
> 
> I need to be in the right place b4 drop some coin for a month or so. 
> 
> Marketing plan is amazing. Men at work who NEVER exercise and don't eat right are having great success. 70 lbs in 2 months....2 days a week and little change in diet. Easy peasy.


This is a more real write-up of OTF: Orangetheory Fitness - Fitness & Workouts

----------


## tarmyg

Super short training today:

*Conditioning*
25-20-15-10-5: Hang Power Snatches (75/55#)
50-40-30-20-10: Sit-ups
100-80-60-40-20: Double-unders

----------


## RaginCajun

> Started eating at my maintenance level on Saturday. Well, Saturday was a cheat day as it makes returning to baseline that much easier. Already feeling stronger. I'll stay at maintenance for a week and then I am going to kick the shit out of this new cycle I am running. I ran another round of *CrossFit Open 17.4* today and got *175 reps*. I thought I could get closer to 190 but not there this year. Still, in an overwhelming lead in the Masters' Category here in India and with one workout to go, I am hopeful I'll nail that one. Next year, which was always the goal, I am hoping to qualify for the *Regional Games* in *Asia,* and it is not that far off as I am ranked in the top 50 in that group now.
> *
> "Open 17.4"*
> AMRAP 13:
> 55 Deadlifts (225/155#)
> 55 Wallballs (20/14#)
> 55 Calorie Row
> 55 Handstand Push-ups
> *SCORE:* 175 reps


go head with your bad self!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Back on track today but still feeling a bit off. Will be good to get back to a normal schedule after the *CrossFit Open* is over next week.

*1. Clean & Jerk*
60%/2* - 48kg*
65%/2* - 52kg*
70%/2* - 56kg*
75%/2* - 60kg*
80%/2* - 64kg*

*2. Clean Pull*
(95%/4)4* - 78kg*

*3. Front Squat*
(80%/4)2* - 88kg*

*4. Conditioning*
3 RFT:
21/15 Cal Bike
15 Pull-ups
9 Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Seeing some pus buildup under my calluses today and it looks like the infection I had in a finger is not gone. Will delay my cycle start and eat at maintenance for a while longer as I am sure this will be a round of antibiotics.

----------


## tarmyg

Went to my old gym today for some isolation movements. Chest, Biceps and Triceps. Took a little vanity picture at the same time.

----------


## RaginCajun

looking big, and lean! 

well done!

----------


## tarmyg

The last workout of the CrossFit Games was announced this AM, and I did it first thing when I got in. Considering I suck at Double-Unders this was quite the thing for me :-)

10 rounds for time of:
9 thrusters, 95 lb.
35 double-unders
*SCORE:* 27 minutes 54 seconds

----------


## tarmyg

CrossFit Open is over for this year and I am officially ranked *number 1* in the country in my *Masters Class*. Feel damn good about that one! In the *top 60 in Asia* and since I have *done CrossFit for 284 days* in total I am very pleased. I have a great setup with coaching starting tomorrow and going for one year and hoping to make it to the regional games in 2018 or at least I will 100% say I tried it with all that I am. Considering they only select 10 men from the Latin America, Asia, and Africa Regions combined it is going to be harsh to make it.

Logging will continue as normal starting Wednesday. Only one year to go :-) Always forward, never backward.

----------


## tarmyg

First day with a coach and in we are in a deload phase this week.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
_Intro:_ 500-Meter Row (slow)
3 Rounds:
10 Chest Level Kettlebell Swings
7 Slow Air Squats
3 Inchworms
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
_Outro:_ 500-meter row, increase tempo every 100m

Followed by
Barbell Warmup (empty BB)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*AMRAP 25:*
25 Calorie Assault Bike, 16 Power Cleans* - 40kg*
25 Calorie Assault Bike, 16 Power Cleans* - 50kg*
25 Calorie Assault Bike, 16 Power Cleans* - 60kg*
25 Calorie Assault Bike, Max Cleans in time remaining *- 70kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday, normally a day I simply rest or hit my old gym for some isolation movements in chest and arms. As I got a coach now things have changed. I did hit up *Snap Fitness* for some isolation movements but I also had some things on schedule from my coach, mobility.

*UPPER BODY*
LATS - FOAM ROLL
TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL
SHOULDER TO FLOOR
CHILDS POSE

*LOWER BODY*
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM ROLL
COUCH STRETCH
STADDLE POSE
PIGEON POSE
DORSIFLEXION (ANKLE)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Really enjoyed your log. Very motivational. You look great in your vanity picture.

----------


## NACH3

> Went to my old gym today for some isolation movements. Chest, Biceps and Triceps. Took a little vanity picture at the same time.


Looking great, t! Keep killin it brother! B/c that's all your doing is damn killin it!

----------


## NACH3

Tarmyg your work ethic is surely showing - and congrats on the ranking! I can see how the intensity would just melt fat create LBM - this thread is extremely motivational my friend!

----------


## tarmyg

> Really enjoyed your log. Very motivational. You look great in your vanity picture.


Thank you! It's pretty funny how much better I look and feel ever since I a became less anal about my diet and combined that with a switch to CrossFit. Just fits my personality better.




> Tarmyg your work ethic is surely showing - and congrats on the ranking! I can see how the intensity would just melt fat create LBM - this thread is extremely motivational my friend!


Much appreciated. It truly is insane amounts of work but it's paying off both in terms of appearance (which I care much less about these days) and in work capacity.

----------


## tarmyg

Need a couple days off so I did some mobility work today combined with a VERY light workout. Will pick things up on Monday after receiving this from the coach today:

*FROM COACH:
April 3 – May 29*
_8 Weeks

_It’s time to build the foundation. Announcing “Silverback”, our first training cycle of the 2018 season. In Silverback, we have the potent combination of two goals – Strength, and Durability. There is no substitute for raw power in athleticism. Yet with that raw power comes a responsibility. To take care of one’s body. To be strong is one piece. To be able to use it is another. When we increase our raw power *and* our ability to use it… we turn bulletproof. We’re moving better while we set personal records. We’re less injury prone, allowing us to train hard throughout the week. We increase our understanding of the simple, yet highly effective slow lifts – the squat, deadlift, and press. And, most notably… we become very, very strong. It’s a combination that results in the base of our training for the 2018 training season. This is our backbone – our foundation to an 11-month journey. And it all starts this Monday. Here’s to 2018, and becoming bulletproof.

“Silverback”
Weekly Template
Monday – Squat Waves + Squat Accessory + Midline
Tuesday – Strict Gymnastic Skills + Conditioning
Wednesday – Unilateral Strength + Pressing + Conditioning
Thursday – Rest Day
Friday – Repetition Squatting + Conditioning + Midline
Saturday – Olympic Barbell Cycling + Conditioning
Sunday – Rest Day

----------


## tarmyg

First Day of an 8-week strength building period. Quite obvious today legs are a bit less in shape than 5-weeks ago when the Open started. Will be sore tomorrow I am quite sure.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
1:00 of alternating Samson Stretches
2 Rounds of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
1:00 of Russian Baby Makers
2 Rounds of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
1:00 of10 Warrior Squats
Followed by…
Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets
6 Single-Leg Lateral Box Step Ups (each side)
50m Farmers Carry with DB’s or KB’s* - 24kg*

*SQUAT WAVES*
_Wave #1_
Set #1 – 6 Back Squats* @ 96kg*
Set #2 – 4 Back Squats* @ 104kg*
Set #3 – 2 Back Squats* @ 112kg*
_Wave #2_
Set #4 – 6 Back Squats* @ 104kg*
Set #5 – 4 Back Squats* @ 112kg*
Set #6 – 2 Back Squats* @ 120kg*
_Wave #3_
Set #7 – 6 Back Squats* @ 112kg*
Set #8 – 4 Back Squats* @ 120kg*
Set #9 – 2 Back Squats* @ 128kg*
_10-Rep Front Squat_
Set #10 – 10 Front Squats* @ 85kg

**BODY ARMOR*
_3 Supersets*_
15 Romanian Deadlifts (moderate)
20 Pushups
25 Abmat Sit-Ups holding a 5kg plate or dumbell across chest
30 Banded Pull-Aparts

_Following, in as few sets as possible:_
50 Glute Bridges

Finished in about 95 minutes today!

----------


## RaginCajun

that is a lot of weight lifted sir!

----------


## tarmyg

> that is a lot of weight lifted sir!


That it is :-)

----------


## tarmyg

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow), into
3 Rounds:
10 Chest Level Kettlebell Swings
7 Slow Air Squats
3 Inchworms
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
Finish with a second 500-meter row, this time with a tempo

*Followed by*
Barbell Warmup (empty BB)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets, Not For Time:
8 x Unilateral Dumbbell Presses from a Kneeling Position (each side)
30 Second Hallow Rock Hold

*PUSH PRESS*
4 Sets of 6, Same weight across* - 50kg

**UPPER BODY ACCESSORY*
5 Sets, not for time:
10 Parallel Bar Dips
10 Ring Rows
*
Optimus Prime*
AMRAP 7:
Wallballs * 9kg*
EMOM starting on the 0:00, complete 7 Deadlifts (Max Wallballs in the remaining time after completing 7 deadlifts every minute)

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday so *Chest and Arms day* (a.k.a Isolation Movement Day!) and I quite literally thought the pump was going to kill me today. Just really managed to push it really hard today, much more so than in a while. On top of that, I have my mobility movements from the coach. All in all a good workout day!

NOTE: I signed up for the competition they are running on these forums. Just a dumbass move on my part as I *1.* Will be traveling, *2.* Are only focusing on strength and CrossFit, *3.* Do not care what I look like at this moment. But hey, I signed up so got to live with that.

*UPPER BODY*
LATS - FOAM ROLL
TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL
SHOULDER TO FLOOR
CHILDS POSE

*LOWER BODY*
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM ROLL
COUCH STRETCH
STADDLE POSE
PIGEON POSE
DORSIFLEXION (ANKLE)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thursday so *Chest and Arms day* (a.k.a Isolation Movement Day!) and I quite literally thought the pump was going to kill me today. Just really managed to push it really hard today, much more so than in a while. On top of that, I have my mobility movements from the coach. All in all a good workout day!
> 
> NOTE: I signed up for the competition they are running on these forums. Just a dumbass move on my part as I *1.* Will be traveling, *2.* Are only focusing on strength and CrossFit, *3.* Do not care what I look like at this moment. But hey, I signed up so got to live with that.
> 
> *UPPER BODY*
> LATS - FOAM ROLL
> TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL
> PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL
> SHOULDER TO FLOOR
> ...


It is called most improved competition , so technically, improving strength will have to be looked as well as physique. 

lacrosse balls hurt! i can feel all the lumps and tight thick tendons in my legs when using it. hurts like hell!

----------


## MuscleScience

> I did see *MuscleScience* posting about it. Not only do I love it but I am ripping that one straight off implementing it in my studio that is launching in September here in India. Fantastic concept and their sale, work 1h burn for 36h are brilliant coupled with "Group Personal," I mean, "Group Personal" simply awesome.
> 
> But regarding staying lean, no way to compete with CrossFit, IMHO. Go in, work like a maniac, eat almost anything, repeat. I see more and more Physique competitors who are doing this in the offseason also to stay lean easier without having to be super anal about their diet; Steve Cook comes to mind as one of them.


I'm shredding weight like a mofo doing all this running and am getting really good at it. Really like Orange Theory's cardio aspect. I think once my knee feels more comfortable and stable I will also add crossfit back into my routine. 

For two of my physique shows I was heavily into crossfit. It really helped me lean up and put a ton of mass in my legs, even though you don't show your legs. Lol

Also, been lurking on this log for awhile. Very impressive and has been a source of motivation in my own training. Thanks for sharing it all.

----------


## tarmyg

As temperatures are rising here in Bengaluru due to the summer and we work out in a shed type place with *no AC* it was a bit hot today, *34C* (*93.2 degrees*) to be exact. It will stay like this until the middle of June before starting to cool down.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener
Wrist Stretches
Couch Stretch
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)
*
ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
3 Rounds:
3 Scap Retraction + 3 Strict Pull-Ups
6 Russian Baby Makers
9 Dowel Overhead Squats
12 AbMat Sit-Ups
20 second Samson Stretch each side

*Followed by*
10 Warrior Squats

*Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Press + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats
*
PRIMER*
_3 Sets, for Quality:_
10 Cossack Squats (5 Each Side)
10 Waiter Squats (5 Each Side)

*SQUAT*
With a running clock:
Minutes 1-7 On the Minute  2 Pausing Back Squats @ *63kg*
Minutes 7-10  Rest
Minute 10  8 Front Squats @ *61kg*
Minute 13  8 Front Squats @ *63kg*
Minute 16  8 Front Squats @ *66kg

**"HAPPY HOUR"*
_3 Rounds:_
12 Power Cleans @ *63kg*
12 Chest-to-Bar Pull-Ups
12 Push Jerks @ *63kg*
12 Toes to Bar

*MID-LINE CASHOUT*
_Not For Time:_
30-20-10:
GHD Sit-Ups
Hip Extensions

_Completed for quality.

_Today's temperature in a small picture :-)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Great work!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## RaginCajun

> As temperatures are rising here in Bengaluru due to the summer and we work out in a shed type place with *no AC* it was a bit hot today, *34C* (*93.2 degrees*) to be exact. It will stay like this until the middle of June before starting to cool down.
> 
> *MOBILITY*
> Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization
> Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)
> Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener
> Wrist Stretches
> Couch Stretch
> Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)
> ...


Damn no A/C!!!

you can't order one and have it shipped to ya?

----------


## tarmyg

> Damn no A/C!!!
> 
> you can't order one and have it shipped to ya?


This is a massive 5000sq place which is sort of open on the sides. No way AC could be installed even if I wanted to pay for it myself. Just got to suck it up :-)

----------


## tarmyg

I really was not in a mood for a workout today but ended up having a great one. For anyone interested the *MOBILITY* at the end, especially the *bulletproofing of shoulders* will be a darn staple for all my work going forward, or so I hope. That stuff was amazing!

*M**OBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener  2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Light Row
10 Samson Stretch Lunges (5-second hold in each)
2:00 Light/Moderate Row
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
1:00 Moderate Row
10 Russian Baby Makers
5 Slow Dowel Overhead Squats

*Barbell Warmup (Snatch Variation)*
_With an empty barbell_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Snatch Grip Presses
5 Snatch Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER CLEAN + POWER SNATCH*
Every 30 Seconds x 12 Reps  1 Power Clean @ *43kg*
Rest 3:00
Every 30 Seconds x 12 Reps  1 Power Snatch @ *35kg*

*"SANGRIA"*
_2 Rounds:_
500 Meter Row, 21 Calorie Assault Bike
500 Meter Row, 21 Barbell-Facing Burpees
500 Meter Row, 21 Overhead Squats @ *43kg

**RECOVERY BIKE + MOBILITY*
15:00 Recovery Light Bike.

_Followed by_
Samson Stretch, 30s each leg
Couch Stretch, 2:00 each leg
Pigeon Pose, 2:00 each leg
Banded Shoulder Distraction, 1:00 each
CFNE BulletProof Shoulders. (Video here)

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday funday :-)

*UPPER BODY*
LATS - FOAM ROLL
TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL
SHOULDER TO FLOOR
CHILDS POSE

*LOWER BODY*
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM ROLL
BUTTERFLY
STADDLE POSE
FIGURE FOUR
COUCH STRETCH

----------


## tarmyg

Thought I was getting weaker in my legs and realized the volume right now is on a ridiculous level so, no, I am Ok. Or so I told myself anyhow :-)

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
1:00 of alternating Samson Stretches
2 Rounds of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
1:00 of Russian Baby Makers
2 Rounds of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
1:00 of Warrior Squats

*Followed by…*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
_3 Sets_
6 Single-Leg Lateral Box Step Ups (each side)
50m Farmers Carry with DB’s or KB’s *- 24kg KB's used*

*SQUAT WAVES
*No-more_ than 2-minutes rest between sets or waves._

_Wave #1_
Set #1 – 6 Back Squats @ 101kg
Set #2 – 4 Back Squats @ 109kg
Set #3 – 2 Back Squats @ 117kg

_Wave #2_
Set #4 – 6 Back Squats @ 109kg
Set #5 – 4 Back Squats @ 117kg
Set #6 – 2 Back Squats @ 125kg

_Wave #3_
Set #7 – 6 Back Squats @ 117kg
Set #8 – 4 Back Squats @ 125kg
Set #9 – 2 Back Squats @ 133kg

_10-Rep Front Squat_
Set #10 – 10 Front Squats @ 88kg

*BODY ARMOR*
_Part #1_
3 Giant Sets:
10 Bench Press *- 60kg*
30s Max Double-Unders
15 Deadlifts *- 60kg (had to be unbroken each round)*
30s Max Double-Unders
20 Dumbbell Bent Over Rows, (10 each side) *- 30kg dumbbell (heaviest we* *have**, unfortunately)
NOTE:* My DU's have started to _REALLY_ suck again so this will require some extra attention.

_Part #2_
3 Rounds, Not For Time:
35 Band Pull-Aparts
15 Second L-Sit off Pull-Up Bar

----------


## RaginCajun

You make me feel lazy!

That's a lot of work

----------


## tarmyg

Felt almost feverish today. Not sure what the heck was going on. Ended up skipping the last part of the workout and headed home. Feeling better now at night time.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Strict Pull-Ups
300 Meter Row, 6 Walkouts
_and..._
2 Rounds:
10 Pushups
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
200 Meter Run

*STRICT GYMNASTICS
*_Minutes 0:00  5:00:_
1 Wall Walk  Video HERE.
3 Pausing Strict Pull-Ups (pause for 3 seconds with chin over bar)

_Minutes 5:00  10:00:_
10 Second Ring Support Hold
5-10 Horizontal Ring Rows

_Minutes 10:00  15:00:_
6 Strict Toes to Bar (or as high as we can)
3 Inchworms

*"BOAT RACE"*
_3 Rounds:_
Row 500 Meters
21 Calories on Assult Bike
Rest 3:00 between rounds.

Stopped and went home here!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

dude, you are crushing it!

get well bud!

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout felt much better than yesterday. Must have been an off day. Got some *cool news*. I started working with a local *nutrition company* to help me perfect my diet and see how it helps with performance. Could not be more excited. Losing weight is zero problem for me these days but I feel like a somewhat newbie when it comes to *performance nutrition* so it will be nice to have a second opinion on this. First change (Will be one change every 2-weeks or so depending on response) is a *mid-workout drink* that will help me power through.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch – 2:00
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into…

_2 Rounds:_
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
10 AbMat Sit-Ups
10 Chest Level Kettlebell Swings
10 Pushups
10 Slow Hip Extensions

_Followed by…_
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets, Not For Time:
8 x Unilateral Dumbbell Presses from a Kneeling Position (each side)
30 Second Hallow Rock Hold

*PUSH PRESS*
4 Sets of 6 Across
Across implies that we are holding the same loading for all four sets of six repetitions.
4×6 @ *55kg

DT
*_5 Rounds:_
12 Deadlifts
9 Hang Power Cleans
6 Push Jerks

First round at *60kg* (rx is 70kg) and rest at *50kg
TIME:*14.49

*SHOULDER RECOVERY
*_3 Sets, Not for Time:_
10 Front Raises
15 Rotator Retractions
30 Banded Pull-Aparts

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn man, you definitely do more work than anyone on here!

----------


## tarmyg

> Damn man, you definitely do more work than anyone on here!


Haha, not sure I would go that far. I appreciate the acknowledgement though :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday and as always some isolation movements, *chest**,* and *arms*, but I also have things assigned by the coach that I run through. Pure mobility stuff. I need a different foam roller at home as the one I have is WAY to hard and, quite literally, bruises me a bit. I took another vanity picture today. Gained a bit of fat in the midsection but nothing I am overly concerned with.

*UPPER BODY*
LATS - FOAM ROLL
TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL
SHOULDER TO FLOOR
CHILDS POSE
*
LOWER BODY*
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM ROLL
COUCH STRETCH
STADDLE POSE
PIGEON POSE
DORSIFLEXION (ANKLE)

----------


## tarmyg

No training yesterday due to some scheduling conflicts. 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener  2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Light Row
10 Samson Stretch Lunges (5-second hold in each)
2:00 Light/Moderate Row
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
1:00 Moderate Row
10 Russian Baby Makers
5 Slow Dowel Overhead Squats

*Barbell Warmup (Snatch Variation)*
_With an empty barbell_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Snatch Grip Presses
5 Snatch Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER CLEAN + POWER SNATCH*
Every 30 Seconds x 12 Reps  1 Power Clean @ 55% of 1RM Clean and Jerk* - 50kg*
Rest 3:00
Every 30 Seconds x 12 Reps  1 Power Snatch @ 55% of 1RM Snatch *- 40kg*

*AMMA*
4 Rounds:
15 Burpee Box Jumps (24″/20″)
20 Calorie Row
16 Hang Power Snatches (95/65)
400 Meter Run

*RECOVERY BIKE + MOBILITY*
15:00 Recovery Light Bike.
Conversational pace. Flushing effort.

_Followed by_
Samson Stretch, 30s each leg
Couch Stretch, 2:00 each leg
Pigeon Pose, 2:00 each leg
Banded Shoulder Distraction, 1:00 each
_
Followed by..._
CFNE BulletProof Shoulders.

----------


## tarmyg

Felt a nice *pop* in my *Gluteus Maximus* muscle today as I was doing my finishing *Front Squats*. Safe to say I stopped at 5 reps out of the scheduled 10. Used cricket ball on the muscle for about 10 minutes along with a Pigeon Pose stretch. After that, the muscle was, in general, more sore than hurting so I was able to finish my workout without too much trouble. Today's movement I simply HAD to lookup was *Suitcase Deadlifts*

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

3 Rounds, rotating stations every :30 seconds:
A) Superman Rocks
B) Hallow Rocks
B) Alternating Samson Stretches
C) Alternating Spiderman + Reach

_Followed by:_
1:00 of Warrior Squats

_Followed by_
Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets, not for time:
8 Suitcase Deadlifts (each side)
8 Double-Kettlebell Front Rack Step-Ups (total, 4 each leg)

*SQUAT WAVES*
_Wave #1_
Set #1  6 Back Squats @ *106kg*
Set #2  4 Back Squats @ *114kg*
Set #3  2 Back Squats @ *122kg*

_Wave #2_
Set #4  6 Back Squats @ *114kg*
Set #5  4 Back Squats @ *122kg*
Set #6  2 Back Squats @ *130kg*

_Wave #3_
Set #7  6 Back Squats @ *122kg*
Set #8  4 Back Squats @ *130kg*
Set #9  2 Back Squats @ *138kg*

_10-Rep Front Squat_
Set #10  10 Front Squats @ *93kg* (finished 5 as my butt popped)

*BODY ARMOR
*_3 Sets, Not for Time:_
10 Romanian Deadlifts (moderate load) @ *70kg*
20 GHD Sit-Ups
30 Hip Extensions
50 Banded Pull-Aparts
200 Meter Kettlebell Carry @ *16kg*

----------


## tarmyg

Left glute muscle is feeling a bit better. I doubt I'll heavy squat for a few days so it's good I got a couple of days heading out in the jungle for some vacation.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
2 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
10 AbMat Sit-Ups
10 Chest Level Kettlebell Swings (light load, but explosive finding hip extension here)
10 Pushups
10 Slow Hip Extensions

_Followed by_
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
*3 Sets, Not For Time:*
8 Kneeling Barbell Strict Presses
50′ Single Arm Overhead Carry (each)

*PUSH PRESS*
4 Sets of 6 Across @ *60kg

**"MOUNTAIN MAN"*
On the Minute x 15
Minute 1  20 Wallballs *- 9kg*
Minute 2  7 Box Jumps *- 30″*
Minute 3  5 Power Cleans (climbing in weight)* - 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, 70kg*

*BODY ARMOR*
_3 Sets, Not for Time:_
15 Front Raises
20 Rotator Retractions
25 Pushups

----------


## RaginCajun

still crushing it I see!

----------


## tarmyg

Back at home after 3 wonderful days in the Jungle looking at fireflies. Seeing tens upon tens of thousands of these little ones blinking in synchronous rhythm was something I will not forget. Amazing!

My glute is still sore but felt good enough to put some weight on it. Nothing crazy but fairly heavy. I just started laughing when I saw the *CASHOUT, 800 fricking meters of sled pulling*. I mean, come on!!!

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
3 Rounds, rotating stations every :30 seconds:
A) Superman Rocks
B) Hallow Rocks
B) Alternating Samson Stretches
C) Alternating Spiderman + Reach

_Followed by:_
1:00 of Warrior Squats
*
Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
_3 Sets, not for time:_
8 Suitcase Deadlifts (each side)* - 32kg KB*
8 Double-Kettlebell Front Rack Step-Ups (total, 4 each leg)* - 16kg KB*

*SQUAT WAVES*
_Wave #1_
Set #1  5 Back Squats @ *112kg*
Set #2  3 Back Squats @ *120kg*
Set #3  1 Back Squats @ *128kg*

_Wave #2_
Set #4  5 Back Squats @ *120kg*
Set #5  3 Back Squats @ *128kg*
Set #6  1 Back Squats @ *136kg*

_Wave #3_
Set #7  5 Back Squats @ *128kg*
Set #8  3 Back Squats @ *136kg*
Set #9  1 Back Squats @* 144kg

*_15-Rep Front Squat_
Set #10  15 Front Squats @* 60kg
*
*BODY ARMOR*
_3 Giant Sets, resting as needed between sets_
20 Kettlebell Front Rack Reverse Lunges* - 16kg*
20 AbMat Sit-Ups
20 1-Arm Kneeling Kettlebell Presses* - 16kg*
20 Hip Extensions
20 Double Russian Kettlebell Swings* - 16kg*

 Rest 5:00 
*
CASHOUT*
800 Meter Sled Drag* - 30kg on sled

*

----------


## RaginCajun

once again, that is some work!

loved reading the first line in your post! 

glad you all enjoyed the great outdoors!

----------


## tarmyg

Felt, again, completely off after my warm-up and had to stop and head home. Just bizarre. Felt almost feverish. Second Tuesday in a row this happens. At it again tomorrow.

----------


## tarmyg

Felt back to normal today after yesterday's downturn. 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
*
ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
2 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
10 AbMat Sit-Ups
10 Chest Level Kettlebell Swings (light load, but explosive finding hip extension here)
10 Pushups
10 Slow Hip Extensions

*Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)_
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
_3 Sets, Not For Time:_
8 Kneeling Barbell Strict Presses* - 40kg*
50′ Single Arm Overhead Carry (each)* - 24kg KB*

*PUSH PRESS*
4 Sets of 6 Across* - 70kg

**"MAKE IT RAIN"*
For Time (each piece runs directly into the next):
21-15-9  Calorie Bike, Kettlebell Swings *- 24kg*
21-15-9  Calorie Row, Burpees
21-15-9  Medball Squat Cleans *- 9kg*, 200 Meter Run after each set

----------


## RaginCajun

> Felt, again, completely off after my warm-up and had to stop and head home. Just bizarre. Felt almost feverish. Second Tuesday in a row this happens. At it again tomorrow.


hmmmmmm

taking any pre workout supplements?

----------


## tarmyg

> hmmmmmm
> 
> taking any pre workout supplements?


Not anything weird. 200mg of caffeine which I've been using for years.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not anything weird. 200mg of caffeine which I've been using for years.


what else can you describe in what you are feeling when feeling feverish?

any signs of infection? 

on any hormones?

----------


## tarmyg

> what else can you describe in what you are feeling when feeling feverish?
> 
> any signs of infection? 
> 
> on any hormones?


Just my standard stuff. About to go on pct soon but that is a few weeks away.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Just my standard stuff. About to go on pct soon but that is a few weeks away.


hmmmmmmm, maybe it is just your body getting rid of something. 

does this feeling occur after taking your shots/meds?

----------


## tarmyg

> hmmmmmmm, maybe it is just your body getting rid of something. 
> 
> does this feeling occur after taking your shots/meds?


Not narrowed it down yet but started tracking everything today just to see if it happens again.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not narrowed it down yet but started tracking everything today just to see if it happens again.


do that!

----------


## tarmyg

Felt on fucking fire today! Chest and then arms. Got such a pump I literally thought my arms would fall off and my chest, well, it is going to be sore tomorrow. Damn son! :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom!!!!!!!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Boom!!!!!!!!


Damn straight!!! :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Another excellent day in The Box. My one main concern now is that I do not feel that my MetCon abilities are improving. As an example is the WoD today. I really should be able to do 15 power snatches at 43kg unbroken but I get to spent. It's just off somehow. I'll keep at it and retest it from time to time.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
6 Spidermans + 6 Russian Baby Makers
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
10 Pausing Dowel Overhead Squats (pause in bottom)
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
30 second Samson Stretch each side
*
Followed by*
10 Warrior Squats

*Followed by*
_Snatch Barbell Warmup_
_Completed with an empty barbell with a snatch-width grip on the barbell_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*PRIMER*
_3 Sets, for Quality:_
15 Second Front Squat Hold* - 50kg*
50′ 1-Arm Farmers Carry (each)* - 32kg*
*
SQUAT*
Set #1  3 Front Squats @ 92kg
Set #2  1 Front Squat @ 98kg
Set #3  3 Front Squats @ 92kg
Set #4  1 Front Squat @ 101kg
Set #5  3 Front Squats @ 92kg
Set #6  1 Front Squat @ 105kg
Set #7  10 Back Squats @ 86kg
*NOTE:* This was *WAY TO light*. Got to retest my *1RM

**"SEA LEGS"*
_2 Rounds:_
500 Meter Row
15 Power Snatches* - 43kg*
500 Meter Row
15 Overhead Squats* - 43kg*

*RECOVERY COOLDOWN*
10:00 Light Bike
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg

----------


## tarmyg

Missed Saturday training (again) so I am now starting to fall behind a bit. Frustrating but I am going to figure my schedule out to get it done somehow.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
3 Rounds, rotating stations every:30 seconds:
A) Superman Rocks
B) Hollow Rocks
B) Alternating Samson Stretches
C) Alternating Spiderman + Reach

_Followed by:_
1:00 of Warrior Squats

_Followed by_
Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats
*PRIMER*
3 Sets, resting as needed between:
10 Front Rack Box Step-Ups 
10 Barbell Rollouts

*SQUAT WAVES*
_Wave #1_
Set #1  5 Back Squats @ *117kg*
Set #2  3 Back Squats @ *125kg*
Set #3  1 Back Squats @ *133kg*
_
Wave #2_
Set #4  5 Back Squats @ *125kg*
Set #5  3 Back Squats @ *133kg*
Set #6  1 Back Squats @ *141kg*
_
Wave #3_
Set #7  5 Back Squats @ *133kg*
Set #8  3 Back Squats @ *141kg*
Set #9  1 Back Squats @ *149kg*

_15-Rep Front Squat_
Set #10  15 Front Squats @ *70kg

**BODY ARMOR*
_3 Giant Sets:_
15 Single Arm Kneeling Dumbbell Presses *- 22.5kg, 20kg, 17.5kg*
15 Single Arm Dumbbell Row
100 Meter Single KB Front Rack Carry *- 24kg*
40 Banded Pull-Aparts
40 AbMat Sit-Ups

----------


## tarmyg

First Tuesday that I felt great in a while and workout today was decent. As suspected my conditioning needs to improve but I'll just trust the process for now as I know the coach knows his stuff. 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Strict Pull-Ups
300 Meter Row, 6 Walkouts

2 Rounds:
10 Pushups
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
200 Meter Run
*
STRICT GYMNASTICS*
*Minutes 0:00 – 5:00:*
Handstand Floater Practice (or Free Standing Handstand Practice)

*Minutes 5:00 – 10:00:*
*AMRAP
*A) 5 Ring Rows
B) 5 Strict Ring Dips
*
Minutes 10:00 – 15:00:*
_AMRAP_
A) 5 Deficit Pushups
B) 10 Pausing Hip Extensions (1-second pause at the top of each rep)

*LEAD FOOT*
_AMRAP 4:_
27 Calorie Row, 27 Burpees, 27 CTB Pull-Ups

*REST 4:

*_AMRAP 4:_
21 Calorie Row, 21 Burpees, 21 Toes to Bar
*
REST 4:

*_AMRAP 4:_
15 Calorie Row, 15 Burpees, 15 Pull-Ups
*
RECOVERY BIKE*
10:00 Cooldown

----------


## tarmyg

Well, that was a *CRAP* workout. Forearms are not holding up and *pain level* is about *7*, almost *8* while lifting. Had to *lower* weights from *55kg* down to *40kg* and could still not get through it. Will need to focus on some very serious stretching in the forearms and see if I can get this to improve. Doing *Squat Cleans* is almost *impossible* right now due to the load it put's on my, very stiff, arms.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side (Video HERE)
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats

1 Round:
10 Box Jumps (you choose height reset after each rep, focus on explosiveness)
15 Slow Hip Extensions

*Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)_
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*BIG CLEAN COMPLEX*
Video Demonstration
With a running clock, 5 Rounds
1 Big Clean Complex every 6:00:
High Hang Squat Clean (mid-thigh) + Hang Squat Clean (knee level) + Squat Clean (floor) + Push Press
High Hang Squat Clean (mid-thigh) + Hang Squat Clean (knee level) + Squat Clean (floor) + Push Jerk
High Hang Squat Clean (mid-thigh) + Hang Squat Clean (knee level) + Squat Clean (floor) + Split Jerk

Sets are to be started on the 0:00, 6:00, 12:00, 18:00, and 24:00. Any time remaining inside those windows after completion is rest.

----------


## RaginCajun

my body felt like that today, tight as hell!

i need to do more stretching and forearm exercises, especially eccentric ones

and damn that is some work!

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday I had an amazing day at the gym doing Arms and Chest. Gotten a bit stronger there I must say. 80kg on each side on the Supine Bench is good for me doing an easy 12 reps. Today it was back at CrossFit and the forearm problem is having some debilitating effects. Not sure this is something that can be fixed honestly.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot
*
ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
6 Spidermans + 6 Russian Baby Makers (Video HERE)
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
10 Pausing Dowel Overhead Squats (pause in bottom)
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
30 second Samson Stretch each side (Video HERE)

_Followed by_
10 Warrior Squats

*Followed by*
_Completed with an empty barbell with a snatch-width grip on the barbell_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*PRIMER*
_3 Rounds, resting as briefly as needed as you transition between stations_
30s Wall Facing Handstand Hold
30s Superman Hold
30s Side Plank Hold (each side)
30s Front Rack Hold
2:00 Rest between rounds.

*SQUAT*
Set #1  3 Front Squats @ *100kg*
Set #2  1 Front Squat @ *106kg*
Set #3  3 Front Squats @ *100kg*
Set #4  1 Front Squat @ *110kg*
Set #5  3 Front Squats @ *100kg*
Set #6  1 Front Squat @ *113kg*
Set #7  10 Back Squats @ *95kg
*Set #8 - 1 Front Squat @ *120kg
*Set #9 - 1 Front Squat @ *130kg
NOTE:* New *1rm* for Front Squat is* 130kg

**MAYA*
_AMRAP 17:_
20 Calorie Row
17 Power Snatches *- 34kg*
20 Box Jumps *- 24″*
17 Wallballs *- 9kg*

*RECOVERY COOLDOWN*
10:00 Light Bike
_Following_
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg

----------


## tarmyg

*BOOM!!!* A new nice PR on *Power Clean* at *90kg*. Think I will hit 100kg within a reasonable timeframe. I ran a BootCamp earlier in the morning before my own training so today was a pretty heavy day!

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener  2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
2 Rounds:
2:00 Light Row
4 Samson Stretch Lunges (5-second hold in each)
8 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
12 Russian Baby Makers

3 Rounds:
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Russian Kettlebell Swings
15 AbMat Sit-Ups

_Barbell Warmup - Empty BB_
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*POWER CLEAN & JERK*
_Primer_
5 Sets: 1 Pausing Clean Deadlift + 1 Power Clean @ *40kg

Power Clean & Jerk
*Set #1  1 Complex @ *43kg*
Set #2  1 Complex @ *47kg*
Set #3  1 Complex @ *51kg*
Set #4  1 Complex @ *55kg*
Set #5  1 Complex @ *59kg*
Set #6  1 Complex @ *60kg*
Set #7  1 Complex @ *65kg*
Set #8  1 Complex @ *70kg*
Set #9  1 Complex @ *75kg*
Set #10  1 Complex @ *80kg*
Set #11  1 Complex @ *85kg*
Set #12  1 Complex @ *90kg

**CERBERUS*
For Time:
800 Meter Run, 30 Power Cleans *43kg*, 10 Barbell-Facing Burpees
800 Meter Run, 20 Power Cleans *52kg*, 20 Barbell-Facing Burpees
800 Meter Run, 10 Power Cleans *61kg*, 30 Barbell-Facing Burpees
*TIME:* 22.20

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent workout today!

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)
3 Rounds, rotating stations every :30 seconds:
A) Superman Rocks
B) Hallow Rocks
B) Alternating Samson Stretches
C) Alternating Spiderman + Reach

_Followed by:_
1:00 of Warrior Squats

*Followed by…*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty BB)_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Stretch
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets, resting as needed between:
10 Front Rack Box Step-Ups *- 15kg*
10 Barbell Rollouts

*SQUAT WAVES
Back Squats*
Set #1 – 3 Back Squats @ *130kg*
Set #2 – 1 Back Squat @ *138kg*
Set #3 – 3 Back Squats @ *130kg*
Set #4 – 1 Back Squat @ *143kg*
Set #5 – 3 Back Squats @ *130kg*
Set #6 – 1 Back Squat @ *147kg*
Set #7 – 3 Back Squats @ *130kg*
Set #8 – 1 Back Squat @ *152kg*

_15-Rep Front Squat_
Set #9 – 15 Front Squats @ *80kg

BODY ARMOR
*_Body Armor Part #1_
3 Giant Sets:
Max Strict Pull-Ups
20 Double Kettlebell Russian Swings (chest level)
20 Double Kettlebell Step-Back Lunges
20 Glute Bridges

_Body Armor Part #2_
50 Strict Presses *- 34kg*
*Every break, complete 40 Double-Unders

----------


## tarmyg

Forearms still not holding up for shit. Trying to do Muscle Up's today reveals how much it actually hurts. It's quite insane. Could not work through that pain no matter what!

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
*
ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Walkouts
300 Meter Row, 6 Inchworms

10 Slow, Pausing Dowel OHS.

*Barbell Warmup (Snatch Variation)*
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Snatch Grip Elbow Rotations
5 Snatch-Grip Behind-the-Neck Presses
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER WHEELS*
Three AMRAP 3:00s below. After each AMRAP, rest 3:00. On a running clock
0:00  3:00  Part #1
3:00  6:00  Rest
6:00  9:00  Part #2
9:00  12:00  Rest
12:00  15:00  Part #3

_Power Wheels Part #1_
AMRAP 3:
10/8 Calorie Assault Bike
12 Power Snatches* - 43kg*

_Power Wheels Part #2_
AMRAP 3:
10/8 Calorie Assault Bike
8 Power Snatches *- 52kg*

_Power Wheels Part #3_
AMRAP 3:
10/8 Calorie Assault Bike
4 Power Snatches *- 60kg*

*GYMNASTIC CONDITIONING*
_Minutes 0:00  6:00_
A) 5 Swings  Ring Muscle-Up Swing Drill
B) 1-2 Muscle-Ups or 5 Strict Banded MU Drills

_Minutes 6:00  12:00_
A) 3 Wall Walks
B) 15 Hip Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

Well, today was heavy. Phew! Skipped the last Body Armour part as shoulders were completely fried and it was 97 degrees in the gym.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats

1 Round:
10 Box Jumps (you choose height reset after each rep, focus on explosiveness)
15 Slow Hip Extensions
*
Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)_
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats
*
PRIMER*
_3 Sets:_
20-30s Wall-Facing Handstand Hold
6 Waiter Squats (each side)

*PUSH PRESS*
Push Press  5 Sets of 3 Across
*80kg* first three and then lowered to *60kg.* Should have been the same weight but should have started at *75kg*.
*
OPEN WATER*
_AMRAP 13:_
55/40 Calorie Row
55 Thrusters (95/65)
55 Pull-Ups
55 Handstand Pushups
*NOTE:* Got to 22 pull ups.

----------


## tarmyg

New Front Squat PR again. Not getting stronger as much as my technique is getting better and it's easier to lift as my back squat PR is 160kg and I am catching up with the front squat.
*
MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot
*
ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
6 Spiderman's + 6 Russian Baby Makers
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
10 Pausing Dowel Overhead Squats (pause in bottom)
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
30 second Samson Stretch each side

*Followed by*
10 Warrior Squats

*Followed by*
_Barbell Warmup_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER
*3 Rounds, resting as briefly as needed as you transition between stations
30s Wall Facing Handstand Hold
20s Superman Hold
20s Side Plank Hold (each side)
30s Front Rack Hold
2:00 Rest between rounds.

*SQUAT*
Set #1  3 Front Squats @ *107kg*
Set #2  1 Front Squat @ *117kg*
Set #3  3 Front Squats @ *107kg*
Set #4  1 Front Squat @ *121kg*
Set #5  3 Front Squats @ *107kg*
Set #6  1 Front Squat @ *125kg*
Set #7  10 Back Squats @ *105kg

**SURFER ON ACID*
3 Rounds:
500 Row
21 Burpees

----------


## Sicko

Dang Bro...I get sick just looking at the volume of your program.
I guess I don't know anything about the style of competition that you are involved in but it seems like way too much on a daily basis for your body to have time to heal & grow. Maybe that is why your having some pain issues?
Like I said I don't pretend to know anything about the level of competition you are involved in although I pop in every now and then and see you did quite well last round.
Anyways I am impressed with your dedication. Keep on killing it...just don't let it kill you!!

----------


## tarmyg

> Dang Bro...I get sick just looking at the volume of your program.
> I guess I don't know anything about the style of competition that you are involved in but it seems like way too much on a daily basis for your body to have time to heal & grow. Maybe that is why your having some pain issues?
> Like I said I don't pretend to know anything about the level of competition you are involved in although I pop in every now and then and see you did quite well last round.
> Anyways I am impressed with your dedication. Keep on killing it...just don't let it kill you!!


It is sure intense but as I am seeing very good progression on this program I'll stick with it. It is programmed by, currently anyways, the best CrossFit coach in the country, hands down, so I am just trusting the process. Got almost two years before I am hoping to reach my target goal of top 200 in the world (aka making the qualifier). The injury was there before honestly but this sure is not helping.

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty light day today but tried to keep up the intensity as much as I could.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener – 2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
2 Rounds:
2:00 Light Row
4 Samson Stretch Lunges (5-second hold in each)
8 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
12 Russian Baby Makers

3 Rounds:
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Russian Kettlebell Swings
15 AbMat Sit-Ups

Barbell Warmup
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*FIGHT GONE BAD*
3 Rounds:
1:00 – Wallballs (20/14, both to a 10′ target)
1:00 – Sumo Deadlift High Pulls *- 34kg*
1:00 – Box Jumps (20″)
1:00 – Push Presses *- 34kg*
1:00 – Row (calories)
1:00 – Rest

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent today. The coach said we are using deload weight on squats this week. Not like I noticed that to be honest but whatever.*

MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot
*
ACTIVATION*
2 Rounds:
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
15 Hollow Rocks, 15 Superman Rocks

*Followed by:*
_2 Rounds:_
30s – Alternating Samson Stretches
30s – Warrior Squats
30s – Alternating Spiderman + Reach

*Followed by…*
_Barbell Warmup_
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*SILVERBACK PRIMER*
_3 Sets_
6 Single-Leg Lateral Box Step Ups (each side)
50m Farmers Carry with DB’s or KB’s - *two 32kg KB's*

*SQUAT WAVES*
Deload percentages this week. Let’s allow the body and Central Nervous System to heal and recover in order to continue the push next week. Complete these sets “On the 2:00”.

*Wave #1*
0:00… Set #1 – 6 Back Squats @ *96kg*
2:00… Set #2 – 4 Back Squats @ *104kg*
4:00… Set #3 – 2 Back Squats @ *112kg*

*Wave #2*
6:00… Set #4 – 6 Back Squats @ *104kg*
8:00… Set #5 – 4 Back Squats @ *112kg*
10:00… Set #6 – 2 Back Squats @ *120kg*

*Wave #3*
12:00… Set #7 – 6 Back Squats @ *112kg*
14:00… Set #8 – 4 Back Squats @ *120kg*
16:00… Set #9 – 2 Back Squats @ *128kg*

*GRACEFUL EXIT*
_3 Rounds:_
10 Power Cleans* - 60kg*
10 Front Squats* - 60kg*
10 Push Jerks* - 60kg*
50 Single-Unders

----------


## RaginCajun

way to get it!

keep on keeping on!

----------


## tarmyg

> way to get it!
> 
> keep on keeping on!


Thanks RC! I am going to keep pushing right after a 4-day vacation :-)

----------


## tarmyg

I honestly felt on fucking FIRE today during the workout. Simply did not get tired. Could have pushed way more I think! Great day overall. Now off for a 4-day vacation at the beach in Pondicherry!
https://goo.gl/maps/RpSdthyPfks

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Walkouts
300 Meter Row, 6 Inchworms

*3 Rounds:*
200 Meter Run, 7 Kettlebell Swings, 5 Pull-Ups
Not for time, but to awaken these movement patterns. Gradually build to speed on the runs.

*HELEN*
3 Rounds:
400 Meter Run
21 Kettlebell Swings *- 24kg*
12 Pull-Ups

*GYMNASTIC CONDITIONING*

*Minutes 0:00  5:00:*
Handstand Floater Practice (or Free Standing Handstand Practice)

*Minutes 5:00  10:00:*
A) 5 Pausing Ring Rows (3-second pause at the top of row)
B) 3 Pausing Strict Handstand Pushups (1-second pause with head on floor)

*Minutes 10:00  15:00:*
A) 5 Strict Toes to bar
B) 10 Pausing Hip Extensions (1-second pause at the top of each rep)

*Minutes 15:00  20:00:*
A) 3 Inchworms
B) 3 Pausing Ring Dips  1-second pause at top and bottom of each repetition.

----------


## RaginCajun

> *I honestly felt on fucking FIRE toda*y during the workout. Simply did not get tired. Could have pushed way more I think! Great day overall. Now off for a 4-day vacation at the beach in Pondicherry!
> https://goo.gl/maps/RpSdthyPfks
> 
> *MOBILITY*
> Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
> Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
> Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
> Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
> Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side
> ...


isn't that just a great feeling!!!!! 

BOOM!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Back after a few days off. Honestly thought that time off would do me good but today (or during the night I should say) my left glute muscle started hurting like crazy. Could not get through the workout as a result. A bit frustrated and I'll schedule time with someone who can work on that muscle with sharp elbows.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
2 Rounds:
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
5 Strict PU, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
15 Hollow Rocks (Video), 15 Superman Rocks

Followed by:
2 Rounds:
30s  Alternating Samson Stretches
30s  Warrior Squats
30s  Alternating Spiderman + Reach

Followed by
Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Sets, not for time:
8 Suitcase Deadlifts (each side)
8 Double-Kettlebell Front Rack Step-Ups (total, 4 each leg)
4 Barbell Rollouts

*BACK SQUAT*
Wave #1  On the 2:00
0:00 Set #1  3 Back Squats @ 96Kg
2:00 Set #2  2 Back Squats @ 104Kg
4:00 Set #3  1 Back Squats @ 112Kg

Wave #2  On the 2:00
6:00 Set #4  3 Back Squats @ 104Kg
8:00 Set #5  2 Back Squats @ 112Kg
10:00 Set #6  1 Back Squats @ 120Kg

Changing to On the 90s
12:00 Set #7  1 Back Squat @ 128Kg
13:30 Set #8  1 Back Squat @ 133Kg
15:00 Set #9  1 Back Squat @ 138Kg

Stopped the workout here. Glute could simply not take anymore!

----------


## tarmyg

My left glute is still sore but it did not impact today's workout in the least as it was not a very heavy load! 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Walkouts
300 Meter Row, 6 Inchworms
In each row, gradually build from a slow pace to a medium pace.

3 Rounds:
200 Meter Run
7 Kettlebell Swings
5 Pull-Ups

*DEADLIFT + DEFICIT HSPU*
Alternating EMOM x 12 (6 Rounds):
Odd Minutes  3 Deadlifts (building)
Even Minutes  3 Deficit Kipping HSPU
*NOTE:* Super focusing on form in deadlifts as it has always been way poor but those times are over. Form over weight any day is my new rule!

*CHRISTINE'S COUSIN*
3 Rounds:
500 Meter Row
12 Deadlifts - 102kg
12 Burpee Box Jumps - 24"

*DOUBLE-UNDER STAMINA*
4:00 for Max Double-Unders

----------


## tarmyg

Today was a very decent workout and I even felt amazing about my *FRAN* (or as it was today, *NARF*) until I saw my leaderboard where some maniac did the workout in *2:10* (My time: *5.57*). INSANE!

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats
:20 seconds of Scap Retractions off pull-up bar

*Followed by*
*Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)*
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Rounds:
7 Behind the Neck Strict Press
20 Second GHD Supine Hold
3 Sets 3 Dip Drives - Build in weight

*PUSH PRESS*
On the 0:00 5 Reps @ *45kg*
On the 1:30 4 Reps @ *54kg*
On the 3:00 3 Reps @ *63kg*
On the 4:30 3 Reps @ *68kg*
On the 6:00 2 Reps @ *72kg*
On the 7:30 1 Rep @ *77kg*
On the 9:00 1 Rep @ *82kg*
On the 10:30 1 Rep @ *87kg*
On the 12:00 1 Rep @ *92kg*
On the 14:30 1 Rep @ *100kg* - FAILED ATTEMPT, so damn close.
Until the 15:00 on the clock, continue with singles and build to a heavy single for the day.

*NARF*
For Time:
9 Pull-Ups, 9 Thrusters - 43kg
15 Pull-Ups, 15 Thrusters - 43kg
21 Pull-Ups, 21 Thrusters - 43kg

*BODY ARMOR*
3 Giant Sets, resting 1:30 between:
30 Dumbbell Close Grip Floor Presses
30 Banded Pull-Aparts
30 Hollow Rocks
30 Banded Push Downs

----------


## tarmyg

Moved pretty slow today but overall I am satisfied.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
6 Spiderman + 6 Russian Baby Makers
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
10 Pausing Dowel Overhead Squats (pause in bottom)
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
30 second Samson Stretch each side

*Followed by*
10 Warrior Squats

*Followed by*
*Barbell Warmup*
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PRIMER*
3 Rounds:
50′ 1-Arm Farmers Carry (each)
10 Cossack Squats (5 Each Side)

*FRONT SQUAT*
On the 0:00 3 Reps @ 56kg
On the 1:00 2 Reps @ 63kg
On the 2:00 1 Reps @ 75kg
On the 3:00 3 Reps @ 63kg
On the 4:00 2 Rep @ 69kg
On the 5:00 1 Rep @ 81kg
On the 6:00 Rest
On the 7:00 1 Rep @ 88kg
On the 8:00 1 Rep @ 94kg
On the 9:00 1 Rep @ 100kg
On the 11:00 1 Rep @ 105kg
On the 13:00 1 Rep @ 110kg
On the 15:00 1 Rep @ 115kg
On the 17:00 1 Rep @ 120kg
On the 20:00 1 Rep @ 125kg

*QUATTRO*
4 Rounds:
15 Calorie Bike
18 Wallballs - 9kg
15 Kettlebell Swings - 24kg
12 Burpees

*RECOVERY ROW*
4 Rounds:
3:00 Recovery Row + 15 GHD Sit-Ups

----------


## RaginCajun

i get tired just reading this! 

well done!

----------


## tarmyg

Memorial Day, a traditional American holiday, but it is an international recognition. It is not precisely the remembrance of American warfighters, but rather, all of those who fight for the greater good. In an era where humankind is truly, and finally, working towards the same common goal of peace, this is an effort that is just as much overseas as it is internal to the US.

If there is one thing our predecessors would want, it would be to live through their legacy. It is not wrong to mourn. Its part of the remembrance. We miss them so. But if they could tell us, it would be to turn our tears into pride. And to use that pride as energy day in and out to be the best possible human being we could be.

In celebration of those who gave their today, for our tomorrow. Thank you.
You are deeply missed, and to our last breath, we will make you proud. Happy Memorial Day.

*MURPH*
In memory of Navy Lieutenant Michael Murphy, 29, of Patchogue, N.Y., who was killed in Afghanistan June 28th, 2005. This workout was one of Mikes favorites and hed named it Body Armor. It became Murph in honor of the focused warrior and great American who wanted nothing more in life than to serve this great country and the beautiful people who make it what it is.

*Murph*
Run 1 Mile
100 Pull-Ups
200 Pushups
300 Air Squats
Run 1 Mile
Wear a 20# (10kg) weight vest.
*TIME:* 47.37

----------


## tarmyg

From the coach: 
Grunt Work
5 June – 7 August (9 Weeks)

This cycle will be challenging. Stamina training isn’t always the sexiest, but it is by far the most rewarding. Lets go to work.

-Monday-
Snatch Technique
Stamina Squat
Body Armor (Accessory)
Midline

-Tuesday-
Gymnastic Stamina
Conditioning
Aerobic Capacity

-Wednesday-
Barbell Cycling
Deadlift
Conditioning

-Thursday (Rest)-

-Friday-
Clean and Jerk Technique
Heavy Squat
Conditioning

-Saturday-
Long Conditioning (20+)
Body Armor (Accessory)

-Sunday-
Rest

Today's workout, 5.30.2017:

MOBILITY
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

ACTIVATION
500 Meter Light Row into…
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms
Empty Barbell Stiff Legged Deadlifts
Empty Barbell Good Mornings

DROP THE HAMMER
For Time:
21 Deadlifts (225/155), 21 Calorie Assault Bike
15 Deadlifts (225/155), 15 Calorie Assault Bike
9 Deadlifts (225/155), 9 Calorie Assault Bike

MIDLINE
Alternating EMOM x 12 (4 Rounds):
Minute 1 – 50 Double-Unders
Minute 2 – 15 GHD Sit-Ups
Minute 3 – 18/14 Calorie Row

POST-WORKOUT MOBILITY
1:00 Pectoral Mashing (each)
1:00 Shoulder to Floor (each)
1:00 Puppy Dog

----------


## tarmyg

Felt pretty darn good in today's workout. Up to Delhi for a couple of days so missing two days of workouts this week.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch – 2:00
Wrist Stretches – 30s in each position
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into…
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats
5 Scap Retractions off pull-up bar

2 Rounds:
5 Box Jumps - 30"
15 Slow Hip Extensions

Followed by…
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*KIPPING HANDSTAND PUSHUPS
*2 Rounds:
Minute 1 – 11 Kipping HSPU
Minute 2 – 10 Kipping HSPU
Minute 3 – 9 Kipping HSPU
Minute 4 – 8 Kipping HSPU
Minute 5 – Rest

*HANG SQUAT CLEAN
*Building to a heavy single hang squat clean for the day.
Minute 1 – 3 Reps @ 45kg
Minute 2 – 3 Reps @ 51kg
Minute 3 – 2 Reps @ 59kg
Minute 4 – 2 Reps @ 63kg
Minute 5 – 1 Rep @ 68kg
Minute 6 – 1 Rep @ 72kg
Minutes 7-12 – 5 additional singles

*BARBELL CYCLING
*“Freight Train”
On the Minute x 5 at 45kg weight
Minute 1 – 7 Hang Squat Cleans + 3 Push Jerks
Minute 2 – 6 Hang Squat Cleans + 4 Push Jerks
Minute 3 – 5 Hang Squat Cleans + 5 Push Jerks
Minute 4 – 4 Hang Squat Cleans + 6 Push Jerks
Minute 5 – 3 Hang Squat Cleans + 7 Push Jerks

*BODY ARMOR
*3 Sets, resting 2:00 between:
12 Kneeling Unilateral Dumbbell Presses
12 Unilateral Dumbbell Bent Over Row
18 Chest Supported Rotator Retractions
18 Chest Supported Front Raises

*RECOVERY BIKE
*Spend 10:00 on the Bike

----------


## RaginCajun

Boom!

Take the rest bud, your body will thank you!

Enjoy!

----------


## tarmyg

Day 1 of Grunt Work. As I have moved from a strength cycle I am now into stamina which was demonstrated best today by finding a 15RM of Back Squat. Body felt great today but how I'll feel on Saturday is a different story. I'll add one more log entry today as I have started my run training today. Conditiniong is there but need to get my legs used to running. Goal is 5K under 20 minutes which seems reasonable.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of 5/10/15*
Round One  5 Scap Retractions, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats
Round Two  5 Kip Swings, 10 Pushups, 15 Dowel Good Mornings
Round Three  5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups,15 Dowel Overhead Squats

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH
Part 1  Primer*
5 Sets, building in weight. Start with an empty barbell.
3 Muscle Snatches
3 Overhead Squats
3 Snatch Balances
*NOTE:* Kept this light at 30kg

*Part #2  Complex*
On the Minute x 9:
Power Snatch + Overhead Squat + Squat Snatch
On the 0:00  40kg
On the 1:00  44kg
On the 2:00  48kg
On the 3:00  40kg
On the 4:00  44kg
On the 5:00  48kg
On the 6:00  40kg
On the 7:00  44kg
On the 8:00  48kg

*PAUSING SNATCH DEADLIFTS*
Set #1  3 Pausing Reps @ 72kg
Set #2  3 Pausing Reps @ 76kg
Set #3  3 Pausing Reps @ 80kg
Set #4  3 Pausing Reps @ 84kg

*STAMINA SQUAT*
Back Squat  Establish a Heavy Set of 15 Reps
*15RM - 110kg*

*BODY ARMOR*
 Part 1 
On the 3:00 x 4 Sets (12:00)
10 Good Mornings
10 Front Rack Single-KB Reverse Lunges
10 Cossack Squats

* Part 2 *
EMOM x 10
15 GHD Sit-Ups
15 Hip Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

Update 2.

Started my run training today and as it is something I have not done for quite some time I did a small 1K. I'll do a 2K Wednesday, 3K Friday and then stick to that for the following week and increase the week after. Pretty poor timing on my 1K, 5.16 but guess you got to start somewhere.

----------


## tarmyg

Great day in the box today and I felt full of energy. 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms

Barbell Warmup
With an empty barbell:
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*STRICT HSPU*
Establish a max set of strict handstand pushups.
Max = 15

*STRICT PULL-UPS*
Establish a max set of strict pull-ups.
Max = 13

*HANG TOUGH*
Hang Tough Part #1
AMRAP 4:
27 Hang Power Cleans - 52kg
27 Wallballs - 9kg
27 Calorie Row
*NOTE:* 1 round

Rest 4:00

Hang Tough Part #2
AMRAP 4:
21 Hang Power Cleans - 52kg
21 Wallballs - 9kg
21 Calorie Row
*NOTE:* 1 round

Rest 4:00

Hang Tough Part #3
AMRAP 4:
15 Hang Power Cleans - 52kg
15 Wallballs - 9kg
15 Calorie Row
*NOTE:* 1 round + 6 reps

*ROW CONDITIONING*
2 Rounds:
500 Meter Row @ 2K Race Pace + 10 Seconds , Rest 1:00
500 Meter Row @ 2K Race Pace + 7 Seconds , Rest 1:00
500 Meter Row @ 2K Race Pace + 5 Seconds , Rest 2:00

----------


## tarmyg

Great day again in The Box. Lower back felt a bit tired, obviously, due to the WoD the other day.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats
5 Scap Retractions off pull-up bar

2 Rounds:
5 Box Jumps (you choose height reset after each rep, focus on explosiveness)
15 Slow Hip Extensions

Followed by
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*DEADLIFT*
Set #1  5 Deadlifts @ 56kg
Set #2  4 Deadlifts @ 72kg
Set #3  3 Deadlifts @ 88kg
Set #4  3 Deadlifts @ 104kg
Set #5  3 Deadlifts @ 104kg
Set #6  3 Deadlifts @ 104kg
Set #7  3 Deadlifts @ 104kg
Set #8  3 Deadlifts @ 104kg
*NOTE:* I have taken a serious reset on Deadlifts as my form was less than perfect. Purley focusing on form and stretching my hamstrings which is holding me back right now.

*ZAGATO*
21  15  9:
Deadlifts - 61kg
Push Jerks - 61kg
Barbell-Facing Burpees

*BODY ARMOR*
Body Armor Part #1
Alternating OTM x 12:
A) 10 Pushups + 15 DB Floor Presses
B) Max Double-Unders in 40 seconds

Body Armor Part #2
Midline
3 Sets, resting as needed between:
100 Meter Single Arm Farmers Carry
30 AbMat Sit-Ups

----------


## tarmyg

Conditioning is 100% increasing. Felt on fire again. Could have run this workout again which simply means I did not push hard enough and that my Squat Stamina section should have been heavier. Lesson learned!

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg 
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
5 Scap Retractions + 7 Pushups + 10 Warrior Squats
:40 Medium Bike or Row
5 Strict Pull-Ups + 7 Pushups + 10 Air Squats
:30 Fast Bike or Row
(Empty Barbell) 3 Front Squats + 3 Strict Presses + 3 Thrusters + 3 Kipping Pull-Ups

Rest 1  2 Minutes

1 Round, at 60% intensity:
200 Meter Row
10 Thrusters
5 Pull-Ups

*JACKIE*
1,000 Meter Row
50 Thrusters - 20kg
30 Pull-Ups
*TIME:* 7.17

*STAMINA SQUAT*
OTM x 12 (4 Rounds):
Minute 1  4 Front Squats @ 75kg
Minute 2  8 Back Squats @ 75kg
Minute 3  Rest

*RECOVERY*
15:00 Recovery Bike
At the 5:00, 10:00, and at the 15:00, complete 15 GHD Sit-Ups.

----------


## tarmyg

Good session today. Did a 2K run yesterday afternoon as part of my run training and man was my legs cramping at the end of that 2K :-) Ways to go on that one. 

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener  2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00 
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500m light row:
2 Rounds:
4 Samson Stretch Lunges (5 second hold in each)
8 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
12 Russian Baby Makers

Barbell Warmup  Empty Barbell
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PAUSING CLEAN DEADLIFT + POWER CLEAN*
7 Sets of 2 Complexes:
Set 1: 40kg
Set 1: 50kg
Set 1: 60kg
Set 1: 70kg
Set 1: 80kg
Set 1: 85kg
Set 1: 90kg

*HURRICANE*
Activation for Hurricane
1 Round: 100 Meter Jog, 5 Power Cleans (light loading)
Rest 1:00
1 Round: 100 Meter Medium Run, 4 Power Cleans (medium loading)
Rest 1:00
1 Round: 100 Meter Run, 3 Power Cleans (workout weight)

Rest 4:00

3 Rounds:
800 Meter Run
21 Power Cleans - 70kg

----------


## tarmyg

Short stretching today. 

UPPER BODY
LATS - FOAM Roll - 2:00 Each Side
TRAPS - LACROSSE Ball - 1:00 Each Side
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE Ball - 2:00 Each Side
SHOULDER TO Floor - 1:00 Each Side
CHILDS Pose - 2:00 Total

LOWER BODY
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM Roll - 2:00 Each Leg
Butterfly - 2:00 Total
STADDLE Pose - 2:00 Total
FIGURE Four - 1:00 Each Side
COUCH Stretch - 2:00 Each Side

----------


## tarmyg

Seems like progression is a straight arrow at the moment. Going to enjoy that while it lasts as we all know down periods do come!

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of 5/10/15*
Round One  5 Scap Retractions, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats
Round Two  5 Kip Swings, 10 Pushups, 15 Dowel Good Mornings
Round Three  5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups,15 Dowel Overhead Squats

:45s second Samson Stretch each side (Video)

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH TECHNIQUE*
Snatch Grip Sotts Press - 5 Sets of 5
This was one humbling experience in understanding my own stiffness in overhead movements.
Set #1  4 Reps @ PVC Pipe
Set #2  4 Reps @ PVC Pipe w/ 4kg weight
Set #3  4 Reps @ PVC Pipe w/ 9kg weight
Set #4  4 Reps @ 15kg Barbell
Set #5  4 Reps @ 15kg Barbell

Hang Snatch High Pull - 5 Sets of 4
Set #1  4 Reps @ 24kg
Set #2  4 Reps @ 28kg
Set #3  4 Reps @ 32kg
Set #4  4 Reps @ 36kg
Set #5  4 Reps @ 40kg

High Hang Pausing Squat Snatch - 5 Sets of 3
Set #1  3 Reps @ 32kg
Set #2  3 Reps @ 40kg
Set #3  3 Reps @ 48kg
Set #4  3 Reps @ 48kg
Set #5  3 Reps @ 48kg
NOTE: Pause was 2 seconds, mid-thigh.

*SQUAT*
Complete each wave as one giant set, with as little rest as needed between weight changes. That is, complete your first set inside the wave, change the weights, and immediately get back beneath the bar.

Wave #1 
5 Back Squats (Each): 99kg + 107kg + 115kg

Rest 3:00

Wave #2
4 Back Squats (Each): 107kg + 115kg + 124kg

Rest 3:00

Wave #3
3 Back Squats (Each): 115kg + 124kg + 132kg

NOTE: Took about 15-20 seconds to changes weights. This exercise was pretty darn heavy!

*AIR BAGS*
7 Rounds:
10 Barbell Reverse Lunges, 5 each leg (Zercher Carry) - 32kg
10 Barbell Power Cleans, 5 each shoulder - 32kg
20 Lateral Hops over Bar (1 Jump = 1 Rep)
200 Meter Row
1min Rest

*BODY ARMOR*
Alternating EMOM x 10
Odd Minutes  13 GHD Sit-Ups
Even Minutes -13 Hip Extensions

----------


## RaginCajun

Shazaam that is a lot of work!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Fairly decent day. Feels like I should be faster, stronger and with more stamina but maybe my running will show results in a couple of months. Opening the day with handstand pushup stamina building, and capping off the day with a single conditioning portion. Recovery to finish!

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms

Barbell Warmup
With an empty barbell:
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*STRICT HSPU*
5 Rounds:
1:30 Light Bike
Strict Handstand Pushups
Set #1  5
Set #2  6
Set #3  7
Set #4  6
Set #5  5

*HARLEY LOVE*
6 Rounds:
13 Thrusters -43kg
14 Pull-Ups
*TIME:* 13:54

*RECOVERY*
10:00 Light Bike
Followed by:
A) Banded Hamstring Distraction  2:00 Each Leg
B) Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
C) Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

----------


## RaginCajun

how long does it take you to finish a workout like you posted above?

----------


## tarmyg

> how long does it take you to finish a workout like you posted above?


This one took about 1h 45min. Normally it's about 2h.

----------


## RaginCajun

> This one took about 1h 45min. Normally it's about 2h.


Damn, that's about what I thought. Are you supplementing nutrition during to keep the energy up?

----------


## tarmyg

> Damn, that's about what I thought. Are you supplementing nutrition during to keep the energy up?


Funny you would ask about the nutrition aspect. Up until tomorrow I have been eating as much as humanly possible and still not able to pass 190lb. Starting a short cut tomorrow in a different log.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Funny you would ask about the nutrition aspect. Up until tomorrow I have been eating as much as humanly possible and still not able to pass 190lb. Starting a short cut tomorrow in a different log.


I have ESP!

Why not just log it in here?

----------


## tarmyg

Good workout again. Fell behind on the Power Cleans a bit and had to stop at 70kg on the WoD but still feel good about it.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch – 2:00
Wrist Stretches – 30s in each position
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats
5 Scap Retractions off pull-up bar
2 Rounds:

5 Box Jumps (you choose height… reset after each rep, focus on explosiveness)
15 Slow Hip Extensions

Followed by…
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*HANG POWER CLEAN*
On the Minute x 10:
Set #1 – 5 Hang Power Cleans @ 54kg
Set #2 – 4 Hang Power Cleans @ 59kg
Set #3 – 3 Hang Power Cleans @ 63kg
Set #4 – 2 Hang Power Cleans @ 68kg
Set #5 – 1 Hang Power Clean @ 72kg
Set #6 – 1 Hang Power Clean @ 77kg
Set #7 – 1 Hang Power Clean @ 82kg
Set #8 – 1 Hang Power Clean @ 87kg - FAIL

*BEHIND BARS*
“Behind Bars” Part #1
In a 4:00 Window:
400 Meter Run, 15 Barbell-Facing Burpees, Max Power Cleans - 61kg
REPS: 15

Rest 4:00

“Behind Bars” Part #2
In a 4:00 Window:
400 Meter Run, 10 Barbell-Facing Burpees, Max Power Cleans - 70kg
REPS: 6

Rest 4:00

“Behind Bars” Part #3
In a 4:00 Window:
400 Meter Run, 5 Barbell-Facing Burpees, Max Power Cleans - 70kg
REPS: 10

----------


## tarmyg

> I have ESP!
> 
> Why not just log it in here?


Thinking about keeping it real clean! You think it would be better to just continue in here?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thinking about keeping it real clean! You think it would be better to just continue in here?


Unless you are wanting advice from the pros, I would. Just seems like this is your daily log/thread.

----------


## tarmyg

Started a cut today. Was going to do a different log but changed my mind and will just keep it in here. Funny how things work out. My daughter (An absolutely awesome 7-year old) was recommended by her drama teacher to start doing some photoshoot and such because she loves acting and art. This has sort of taken off, to say the least, and we can now see her picture on massive billboards here in Bengaluru. Bizarre. But wait, because of her, my daughter that it is, I am also doing some work in that area and my first job will be in mid-September and so I need to be a bit leaner. Nothing crazy but will need to land around 6-7% to have a decent definition of the abs. Regardless, here is how I am eating. I am just showing my macronutrient breakdown and not detailing all the food and such. Training stays the same.

*Starting stats:
*Bodyweight: 186.8lbs (84.7kg)
Ab Circumference: 89cm
Blood Pressure: 131/64
Morning Pulse: 66
Body Temperature: 36.2

*Wake-up* 
Vitamin D, 10,000 IU
N-Acetyl Cysteine, 1,200mg
Omega 3, 3g
Vitamin E, 400 IU
Glutamine, 10g
Water, 1L

*Breakfast -* *7am*
Protein - 38.97g 
Fat - 33.805
Carbohydrates - 13.12
Calories - 512.605
*Supplements
*Thermo Peak - 1 serving
Water - 1L

*Pre-Workout*
BCAA - 5g
Creatine - 2.5g
Water - 1L

*During-Workout*
BCAA - 5g
Creatine - 2.5g
Water - 1L

*Post-Workout*
BCAA - 5g
Creatine - 2.5g
Glutamine - 10g
Water - 1L

*Lunch - 1pm*
Protein - 37.39g 
Fat - 32.795
Carbohydrates - 15.41
Calories - 506.355
*Supplements
*Thermo Peak - 1 serving
Water - 1L
Omega 3 - 1g

*Dinner - 5pm
*Protein - 39.69g 
Fat - 32.295
Carbohydrates - 15.41
Calories - 511.055
Supplements
Thermo Peak - 1 serving
Water - 1L
Omega 3 - 1g

*Night Snack - 9pm
*Protein - 45.43g 
Fat - 33.705
Carbohydrates - 0.45
Calories - 486.865
*Supplements*
ZMA
Omega 3 - 1g

----------


## RaginCajun

You have one bad ass daughter, awesome!

Diet, give or take 2000 cals, like it. With all that work you are doing, the fat should melt right off!

----------


## tarmyg

Felt quite beat up today which I think is expected with this level of training and having such low-calorie intake. The highlight was Wonder Woman joining me at CrossFit today :-)



Diet update:
Bodyweight: 181.9lbs (82.5kg)
Ab Circumference: 89cm
Blood Pressure: 137/71
Morning Pulse: 67
Body Temperature: 36.7
Total weight dropped since Day 1: 4.9lbs (2.2kg)

Training:

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
1:00 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy
:40 Medium Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy
:30 Fast Bike or Row

200 Meter Jog

Modified Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Push Presses

*SPLIT JERK SKILL*
Part #1  Jerk Balance
3 Sets of 3  Empty Barbell
3 Sets of 3  Light Load - 30kg
Part #2  Tall Jerk
3 x 3 Empty Barbell
3 x 3 Light Load - 30kg
Part #3  Split Jerk
7 Sets of 3, building in weight.
Set #1  3 Reps @ 45kg
Set #2  3 Reps @ 50kg
Set #3  3 Reps @ 54kg
Set #4  3 Reps @ 59kg
Set #5  3 Reps @ 63kg
Set #6  3 Reps @ 63kg
Set #7  3 Reps @ 63kg

*STAMINA SQUAT*
OTM x 10 (5 Rounds):
Odd Minutes  3 Front Squats @ 80kg
Even Minutes  6 Back Squats @ 80kg

*BELLS AND WHISTLES*
21 Dumbbell Hang Squat Cleans (50s/35s)
21 Kipping Handstand Pushups
600 Meter Run
15 Dumbbell Hang Squat Cleans (50s/35s)
15 Kipping Handstand Pushups
600 Meter Run
9 Dumbbell Hang Squat Cleans (50s/35s)
9 Kipping Handstand Pushups
600 Meter Run
NOTE: Stopped after second 600m run. Did not have it in me to finish today. Most likley due to bootcamp in the morning and yesterday I ran Arms, Chest and ran 3.3km.

----------


## tarmyg

> You have one bad ass daughter, awesome!


That she is brother, that she is. Love her to death! :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Going from unlimited food to 2k calories is, well, f*%^&*g hard!!!

----------


## tarmyg

No training today.

Quick status update:

Body Weight: 179.6lbs (81.4kg)
Ab Circumference: 89cm
Blood Pressure: 139/60
Morning Pulse: 72
Body Temperature: 36.9
Total weight dropped since Day 1: 7.6lbs (3.4kg)

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> No training today.
> 
> Quick status update:
> 
> Body Weight: 179.6lbs (81.4kg)
> Ab Circumference: 89cm
> Blood Pressure: 139/60
> Morning Pulse: 72
> Body Temperature: 36.9
> Total weight dropped since Day 1: 7.6lbs (3.4kg)


Brother, I'd kill for BP readings like that! Great work!

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training today. Hard to be awesome at this time due to the calorie deficit but I am pleasantly surprised thus far.

*QUICK STATUS UPDATE:*
Body Weight: 180.9lbs (81.4kg)
Ab Circumference: 88cm (1cm lost)
Blood Pressure: 125/64
Morning Pulse: 61
Body Temperature: 36.6
Total weight dropped since Day 1: 5.9lbs (2.6kg)

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side 
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00 
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00 
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position 
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike
1 Round of Strict Cindy

:45s second Samson Stretch each side 

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH COMPLEX*
On the Minute x 12:
Power Snatch + Overhead Squat + Squat Snatch
Set 1, on the 0:00 40kg
Set 2, on the 1:00 44kg
Set 3, on the 2:00 48kg

*OVERHEAD SQUAT*
5 Sets, building to a Heavy:
Pausing Overhead Squat (Full 2-second pause at bottom position) + Overhead Squat
Set 1: 50kg
Set 2: 60kg
Set 3: 65kg
Set 4: 70kg
Set 5: 75kg

*DENIM*
AMRAP 15:
60 Double-Unders
30/24 Calorie Row
15 Overhead Squats - 52kg

*BODY ARMOR*
Alternating EMOM x 10
Odd Minutes  14 GHD Sit-Ups
Even Minutes -14 Hip Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Going from unlimited food to 2k calories is, well, f*%^&*g hard!!!


yeah i bet!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> No training today.
> 
> Quick status update:
> 
> Body Weight: 179.6lbs (81.4kg)
> Ab Circumference: 89cm
> Blood Pressure: 139/60
> Morning Pulse: 72
> Body Temperature: 36.9
> Total weight dropped since Day 1: 7.6lbs (3.4kg)


nice numbers. i bet in the next month or two, your HR/pulse drops some from the cardio/running




> Brother, I'd kill for BP readings like that! Great work!


my BP is around 120/66, cool as a cucumber!

----------


## tarmyg

Getting a bit more used to the diet and the body is responding a bit better, at least based on how I am feeling today!

*QUICK STATUS UPDATE:*
Body Weight: 178.4lbs (80.9kg)
Ab Circumference: 88cm (1cm lost)
Blood Pressure: 122/64
Morning Pulse: 72
Body Temperature: 36.9
Total weight dropped since Day 1: 8.4lbs (3.8kg)

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms

Barbell Warmup
With an empty barbell:
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats
*
STRICT GYMNASTICS*
All round done as AMRAP with a focus on form.

_Minutes 0:00  5:00:_
3 Pausing Strict HSPU (pause for 2s with head on floor)
3 Pausing Strict Pull-Ups (pause for 2s with chin over bar)

_Minutes 5:00  10:00:_
10 Second Ring Support Hold
5-10 Inverted Barbell Row (1 second pause)
_Minutes 10:00  15:00:_
6 Strict Toes to Bar (or as high as we can)
3 Inchworms

*DOWN SWINGING*
For Time:
25/20 Calorie Assault
800 Meter Run
30 Kettlebell Swings - 24kg
20 Barbell-Facing Burpees
*TIME:* 8.51

*ROW CONDITIONING*
2,000 Meter Tempo Row. All intervals flow directly into the next without a break in between.
0-500m @ 2:13 /500m
500-1000m @ 2:07 /500m
1000-1500m @ 2:13 /500m
1500-2000m @ 2:03 /500m

----------


## tarmyg

Damn good day in the box. Got super motivated by the people I worked out with and pushed my WoD and extra time just to beat their score. Could not thank them enough for getting my ass in gear today.

*QUICK STATUS UPDATE:*
Body Weight: 178.5lbs (80.9kg)
Ab Circumference: 87.5cm (1.5cm lost)
Blood Pressure: 121/55
Morning Pulse: 66
Body Temperature: 36.7
Total weight dropped since Day 1: 8.4lbs (3.8kg)

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch – 2:00
Wrist Stretches – 30s in each position
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into…
3 Rounds:
:20 second Samson Stretch each side (Video)
:20 seconds AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 seconds Air Squats
5 Scap Retractions off pull-up bar

2 Rounds:
5 Box Jumps
15 Slow Hip Extensions

Followed by…
Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Morning
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses + Reach
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*With a running timer today*

*ON THE 0:00... BARBELL CYCLING*
“Freight Train” V2
On the Minute x 6
Minute 1 – 8 Hang Squat Cleans + 3 Push Jerks
Minute 2 – 7 Hang Squat Cleans + 4 Push Jerks
Minute 3 – 6 Hang Squat Cleans + 5 Push Jerks
Minute 4 – 5 Hang Squat Cleans + 6 Push Jerks
Minute 5 – 4 Hang Squat Cleans + 7 Push Jerks
Minute 6 – 3 Hang Squat Cleans + 8 Push Jerks
*WEIGHT:* 45kg

*ON THE 7:00... DEADLIFT*
From Minutes 7:00 – 15:00 (7 Minutes):
Build to a Heavy 3-Rep Deadlift
*NOTE:* Still stopping at 102kg focusing purely on the form.

*ON THE 25:00... OPTIMUS PRIME*
AMRAP 7:
Wallballs (20/14) – Females to a 9′ Target
*Every Minute on the Minute – 5 Deadlifts at *102kg*
*NOTE:* Ran this two times as I only got 61 Wall Balls in the first run but got 86 in the second run.

----------


## tarmyg

DELOAD WEEK
Been a few days since I posted. Training is going well but I stopped my diet as I was cut from the shortlist for the model job. Such is life :-)
*
MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener – 2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches – :30s in each position
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot
*
ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by…
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats
*
SNATCH COMPLEX*
On the Minute x 12:
Power Snatch + Overhead Squat + Squat Snatch
Set #1, on the 0:00… 46kg
Set #2, on the 1:00… 50kg
Set #3, on the 2:00… 54kg

*AIR BALL*
4 Rounds:
21 Wallballs - 9kg
18 Calorie Row
15 Box Jumps - 24″
12 Alternating Dumbbell Snatches - 22.5kg
*TIME:* 17.59

*RUNNING
*While wearing a 20lb vest:
1 Mile run (10.51), Rest 5 minutes, 1 Mile run (9.53)

----------


## tarmyg

Happy 4th of July everyone. On this day, here in India, I celebrated by honoring another fallen hero, *Former U.S. Navy SEAL Glen Doherty*. Glen Doherty, 42, of Winchester, Massachusetts, assigned to a State Department security detail in Benghazi, Libya, died in an attack on a U.S. consulate on September 11, 2012. He is survived by his parents, Ben and Barbara, sister Katie, and brother Greg.



*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into…
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms

With an empty barbell:
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*GLEN*
For Time:
30 Clean and Jerks (135/95)
Run 1 Mile
10 Rope Climbs
Run 1 Mile
100 Burpees
*TIME:* 37.38

----------


## CALLMEOCT

You looking great man, keep it up! subbed.

----------


## tarmyg

> You looking great man, keep it up! subbed.


Thank you!

----------


## tarmyg

Today it was very noticeable that this is a deload week. I am taking these scheduled deload weeks very seriously as the body get's hammered pretty well during the rest of the time.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) into
3 Rounds:
5 Wall Squats
10 Spidermans
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Modified Barbell Warmup (Empty Barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Stiff Legged Deadlifts
5 Deadlifts

*DEADLIFT*
Build to a Heavy Set of 3
Ended at *140kg*, the form was highly questionable.

*BODY ARMOR*
Not For Time:
15-12-9-6-3 Romanian Deadlifts
15 GHD Sit-Ups after each round

*RECOVERY BIKE*
15:00 Recovery Bike

*RUNNING*
While wearing a 10kg vest
1 Mile, 5 min rest, 1 Mile

----------


## tarmyg

Normally this is my off day but got to train that chest and those guns :-) Finished with my run training. Already seeing improvements in that department.

CHEST
Supine Press
Pec Dec
Decline Bench
Regular Bench, paused lifts

TRICEPS
Cable Tricep Pushdowns
Cable Bent-Over Triceps Extensions
Skull Crushers

BICEPS
Standing Barbell Curls
EZ Bar Curls, arms on bench
Standing Dumbbell Curls, drop set

RUNNING
While wearing a 10kg vest
1 Mile, Rest 5 min, 1 Mile

----------


## tarmyg

Second to last day of the deload week. Going to be nice to be back on normal workouts next week.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position 
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  5 Rounds of :40s light, :20s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
8 Pushups
8 AbMat Sit-Ups
8 Dowel Overhead Squats

Followed by: Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*CLEAN AND JERK TECHNIQUE*
On the 2:00 x 7 Sets:
3-Position Squat Clean + Split Jerk
Set #11 Complex @ 45kg
Set #21 Complex @ 50kg
Set #31 Complex @ 54kg
Set #41 Complex @ 59kg
Set #51 Complex @ 63kg
Set #61 Complex @ 63kg
Set #71 Complex @ 63kg

*FULL SPLIT*
5 Rounds:
5 Front Squats  75kg
15 Plate Hops
15 Calorie Assault Bike
Rest 2:00
TIME: 16 minutes

*RUNNING*
While wearing a 10kg vest
1 Mile, Rest 5 minutes, 1 Mile

----------


## RaginCajun

Jesus, that's a de-load???

Way to keep kicking ass!

----------


## tarmyg

> Jesus, that's a de-load???
> 
> Way to keep kicking ass!


I'd lie if I did not admit reacting in the same way when I saw the schedule too :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Forgot to post my Saturday training. Just felt heavy today even we are in a deload week.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) — 2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener — 2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction — 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling — Quads and Adductors
Couch Stretch — 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose — 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
3:00 Light Bike or Row, into 3 Rounds:
5 Strict Pull-Ups, 7 Pushups, 9 AbMat Sit-Ups

2 Rounds:
3 Samson Stretch on each leg (5 second hold in each)
3 Alternating Spiderman and Reach each side

200 Meter Run — First 100 meters slow, second 100 meters gradually picking up in speed to a fast pace at the finish,.

Modified Barbell Warmup — Empty Barbell
5 Deadlifts
5 Hang Muscle Cleans
5 Strict Presses
5 Good Mornings
5 Snatch Grip Presses
5 Hang Power Snatches

*OVER THE HILL*
3 Rounds:
800 Meter Run
21 Toes to Bar
15 Hang Power Snatches — 43kg

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday fun day. Did some active recovery today and did my standard 2-mile run.

*RUNNING*
While wearing a 10kg vest
1 Mile run, Rest 5 minutes, 1 Mile run
*TIME*: 8.32, new PR

----------


## tarmyg

Back on my normal schedule and had a pretty decent day. Conditioning has improved but strength is down a bit as I dropped my last rep on the back squat. Four more weeks and then the next part, "Barbell Ninja", will start.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener – 2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches – :30s in each position
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by…
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH COMPLEX*
“On the Minute” x 3 Rounds:
Power Snatch + Overhead Squat + Squat Snatch
On the 0:00… 48kg
On the 1:00… 52kg
On the 2:00… 56kg
On the 3:00… Rest

*BACK SQUAT*
10 Reps @ 104kg
8 Reps @ 112kg
6 Reps @ 120kg
4 Reps @ 128kg
2 Reps @ 136kg - dropped last rep

*BEACHED*
27 – 21 – 15 – 9:
Calorie Row
Kettlebell Swings - 24kg
Overhead Squats - 34kg
*TIME:* 12.25

----------


## RaginCajun

nice workout!

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent day. Could have done better on the wod but Deadlifts are a bit of my kryptonite. Just need to get better at it.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
3 Rounds:
10 Hollow Rocks
10 Superman Rocks

5-4-3-2-1:
Spiderman and Reach, each leg
Inchworms

*PLAY DEAD*
Play Dead - Part #1
In a 5:00 Window:
600 Meter Run
Time Remaining, AMRAP:
12 Deadlifts 83kg, 12 Barbell-Facing Burpees
Rest 5:00
*REPS:* 1 round + 14 reps

Play Dead - Part #2
In a 5:00 Window:
400 Meter Run
Time Remaining, AMRAP:
9 Deadlifts 102kg, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees
Rest 5:00
*REPS:* 3 rounds + 2 reps

Play Dead - Part #3
In a 5:00 Window:
200 Meter Run
Time Remaining, AMRAP:
6 Deadlifts 124kg, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
*REPS:* 2 rounds

*MIDLINE*
EMOM x 20 (4 Rounds)
Minute 1 - 15 GHD Sit-Ups
Minute 2 - 15 Pausing Hip Extensions (Pause at Top)
Minute 3 - 15 Weighted Sit-Ups (10kg Plate)
Minute 4 - 15 Banded Good Mornings
Minute 5 - 40 Seconds, Max Double-Unders

----------


## tarmyg

Decent day. Did not finish with my running as planned but will get that in tomorrow. It's a bit hard to get that extra running in when not in a deload week.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row into
3 Rounds:
3 Strict Pull-Ups
9 Wall Squats
12 Alternating Spidermans (6/side)
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

*STRICT GYMNASTICS*
All done as AMRAP

Minutes 0:00  5:00:
Handstand Floater Practice

Minutes 5:00  10:00:
A) 5 Pausing Ring Rows (3 second pause at the top of row)
B) 3 Pausing Strict Handstand Pushups (1 second pause with head on floor)

Minutes 10:00  15:00:
A) 3 Inchworms
B) 3 Pausing Strict Ring Dips  1 second pause at top and bottom of each repetition.

*TREAD WATER*
2,000 Meter Row
150 Double-Unders
10 Rounds of Cindy
*TIME:* 22.54

----------


## tarmyg

Did not document my workout yesterday but it was my CrossFit off day so worked on Chest, Biceps, and Triceps at SnapFitness. 

*THURSDAY ESTETICHS WORKOUT*
ARMS
Tricep Cable Pushdowns x 3 sets
Cable Bent-Over Triceps Extensions x 3 sets
Decline Tricep Extensions x 2 sets
Cable Preacher Curls x 3 sets
Seated Incline Dumbbell Curls x 3 sets
Concentration Curls x 2 sets

CHEST
Flat Bench Press x 2 sets
Deep Chest Dips x 2 sets
Decline Dumbbell Bench Press x 2 sets
Incline Barbell Bench Press x 2 sets

*FRIDAY CROSSFIT WORKOUT
**MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  5 Rounds of :40s light, :20s fast
8 Pushups
8 AbMat Sit-Ups
8 Dowel Overhead Squats

Followed by: Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*SQUAT PRIMER*
3 Rounds:
5 Single Leg Box Step Ups per side - 16kg KB
5 Waiter Squats per side - 24kg KB

*STAMINA SQUAT*
Alternating On the Minute x 12 (6 Rounds):
Odd Minutes  2 Front Squats @ 88kg
Even Minutes  4 Back Squats @ 88kg

*RAISE THE BAR*
Ascending Ladder for 8 Minutes:
3 Thrusters 43kg, 3 Toes to Bar
6 Thrusters 43kg, 6 Toes to Bar
9 Thrusters 43kg, 9 Toes to Bar
12 Thrusters 43kg, 12 Toes to Bar
15 Thrusters 43kg, 15 Toes to Bar
18 Thrusters 43kg, 18 Toes to Bar
21 Thrusters 43kg, 21 Toes to Bar
24 Thrusters 43kg, 24 Toes to Bar
*SCORE:* 97 Repetitions, means I finished the round of the 15's and 7 reps into 18.

*MIDLINE*
4 Sets:
30s Side Plank (right)
30s Side Plank (left)
30s Front Plank (elbows)

----------


## tarmyg

Seems I am slow at documenting things these days. Training is going Ok but feels like I need more strength. Seems like it comes in spurts and I am eagerly waiting for my next one.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH COMPLEX*
On the Minute x 3 Rounds:
Power Snatch + Overhead Squat + Squat Snatch
On the 0:00 50kg
On the 1:00 55kg
On the 2:00 60kg
On the 3:00 Rest
This sequence repeats a total of (3) times.
*
BACK SQUAT
*10 Reps @ 109kg
8 Reps @ 117kg
6 Reps @ 125kg
4 Reps @ 133kg
2 Reps @ 141kg
*
FLIP AND FLOP*
21  15  9:
Alternating Dumbbell Snatches - 22.5kg
Calorie Row
Directly into
21  15  9:
Box Jump Overs - 24″
Pull-Ups
*TIME:* 11.25 (Crap time)

----------


## MuscleScience

How's the diet coming along?

----------


## tarmyg

> How's the diet coming along?


Not had a specific diet in place for a few weeks as I was cut from the shortlist of models. My daughter, however, got to be the main attraction in the latest U.S Polo catalog. Now, she is way more beautiful than her father I should mention :-)

I am starting a more controlled eating tomorrow keeping a minimal deficit of 200 calories. No point in hardcore cutting when there is no end goal and I am, apparently, supposed to perform better at CrossFit being at 9-10% body fat level. At least according to the coach. I am sitting right around 14-15% right now. We shall see.

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout. Had a bit of a breathing problem today. Did a consult with a doctor and he put me on an inhaler for 30 days.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
2 Sets:
10 GHD Sit-Ups
10 Hip Extensions
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach (Video)
10 Calorie Bike, starting slow and picking up gradually after 5 calories.

Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*STRICT GYMNASTICS*
Part #1  Strict Handstand Pushups
7 Unbroken Sets of 5 Strict HSPU

Part #2  Midline
Alternating Tabata (8 Sets of :20s on / :10s off)
Hollow Rocks
Superman Rocks

*FIFTH WHEEL*
Fifth Wheel Part #1
In a 5:00 Window
7 Rounds of The Chief - 52kg
Max Calorie Assault Bike in Time Remaining
Rest 5:00
*SCORE:* 23 calories

Fifth Wheel Part #2
In a 5:00 Window
6 Rounds of The Chief - 61kg
Max Calorie Assault Bike in Time Remaining
Rest 5:00
*SCORE:* 37 calories

Fifth Wheel Part #3
In a 5:00 Window
5 Rounds of The Chief 70kg
Max Calorie Assault Bike in Time Remaining
*SCORE:* 5 calories

*NOTE:* 1 Round of The Chief is 3 Power Cleans, 6 Pushups, 9 Air Squats.

----------


## tarmyg

Started my very slow diet today. Really should not impact things too much I hope. A minor deficit but keeping protein high to use some thermic effect from a higher intake.

*NUTRITION*
I do have a set menu but in case something happens I am sticking to this macro breakdown.

Total calories - 2629	
Protein - 272	
Fat - 112	
Carbs - 131

*WORKOUT*
Had a pretty massive flare-up in my lower arms making them almost useless today so lifting heavy deadlifts or doing split jerks became virtually impossible. Did my best to push through but it was hurting like crazy so scaled back, heavily.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position (Video)
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow)
3 Rounds:
3 Strict Pull-Ups
9 Wall Squats
12 Alternating Spidermans (6/side)
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

*SPLIT JERK*
Part #1  Split Jerk Strict Press
5 Sets of 3 Repetitions, starting with an empty barbell (from rack).
Pressed up to *70kg*

Part #2  Jerk Balance
5 Sets of 3
Only used empty bar

Part #3  Split Jerk
Build to a Heavy Single for the Day (from the rack)
Stopped at *50kg*

*DEADLIFT*
Build to a Moderate Set of 5 Repetitions: Romanian Deadlift
Build to a Moderate Set of 7 Repetitions: Sumo Deadlift
Build to a Moderate Set of 9 Repetitions: Deadlift
*NOTE:* Will bring straps next time. While I can not use that normally it would be useful as I can lift heavy without engaging my forearms. Stopped at *100kg* on all.

*WOD*
AMRAP
Wallballs - 9kg

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent workout today.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener – 2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches – :30s in each position
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side (Video)

Followed by…
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER SNATCH SKILL*
Part #1 – Behind the Neck Push Jerk
Build to a Moderate Set of 3 Repetitions
Ended at a low *45kg*

Part #2 – Power Snatch Complex Waves
Snatch Grip Deadlift + Hang Power Snatch + Power Snatch
Set #1, on the 0:00… 1 Complex @ 44kg
Set #2, on the 1:00… 1 Complex @ 48kg
Set #3, on the 2:00… 1 Complex @ 52kg
Set #4, on the 3:00… 1 Complex @ 44kg
Set #5, on the 4:00… 1 Complex @ 48kg
Set #6, on the 5:00… 1 Complex @ 52kg
Set #7, on the 6:00… 1 Complex @ 44kg
Set #8, on the 7:00… 1 Complex @ 48kg
Set #9, on the 8:00… 1 Complex @ 52kg

*RANDY'S ON THE RUN*
5 Rounds:
400 Meter Run
15 Power Snatches - 35kg
*TIME:* 17.51

*MIDLINE*
Not for Time:
21-18-15-12-9
GHD Sit-Ups
Pausing Hip Extensions
2 x Banded Pull-Aparts

----------


## RaginCajun

boom!

congrats on your daughter's photo shoot, kudos to her!

----------


## tarmyg

I have a distinct feeling that my *1RM* on back squat has gone down. Could only get *146kg* up once today and I was supposed to do two reps. A bit disappointed with that as my 1RM should be going up considering the ridiculous amount of squats I do. My newly developed breathing problem was pretty bad during my WoD today. Got a follow-up with the doctor on Tuesday next week. Shall see what he got to say.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into
2 Sets:
10 GHD Sit-Ups
10 Hip Extensions
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
10 Calorie Bike, starting slow and picking up gradually after 5 calories.

Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*BACK SQUAT*
10 Reps @ 114kg
8 Reps @ 122kg
6 Reps @ 130kg
4 Reps @ 138kg
2 Reps @ 146kg (only 1 rep done)

*FIRE ALARM*
3 Rounds of the Bergeron Beep Test
50/35 Calorie Row
3 Rounds of the Bergeron Beep Test
50/35 Calorie Row
3 Rounds of the Bergeron Beep Test

1 Round of the Bergeron Beep Test
7 Thrusters 35kg, 7 Pull-Ups, 7 Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Decent workout today but not close to where I need to be. My double-unders are the biggest problem right now due to inconsistency. I can pull off 30-40 unbroken ones but all of a sudden I'll trip on the first set each and every time.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position (Video)
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
3 Strict Pull-Ups
9 Wall Squats
12 Alternating Spidermans (6/side)
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

*POWER CLEAN*
On the Minute x 5 (0:00-5:00)
Clean Pull + Hang Power Clean + Power Clean
Set #1  47kg
Set #2  50kg
Set #3  54kg
Set #4  58kg
Set #5  60kg

Minute 5:00-10:00 build to heaviest Power Clean
*Max:* 85kg (1RM is 93kg so this is a bit disappointing. Not gained strength for months at this point.)

*ALVERSTONE*
Ascending Ladder for 7:00, Weight 74kg
1 Power Clean, 30 Double-Unders
2 Power Cleans, 30 Double-Unders
3 Power Cleans, 30 Double-Unders
4 Power Cleans, 30 Double-Unders
5 Power Cleans, 30 Double-Unders
*NOTE:* This is where I kept tripping on my DU.

*BODY ARMOR*
Part #1
4 Sets: 12 Unbroken Deadlifts @ 93kg

Part #2
3 Giant Sets:
10 Barbell Bent Over Rows
:20s GHD Supine Hold
30 Glute Bridges

----------


## tarmyg

Decent day in the gym. Still dealing with this breathing problem. Went for a follow-up yesterday and x-rays, cat scan, and every test under the sun later the Doctor look at me with a big question mark having no idea what is going on. At least it could be an interesting problem. Ruled out very dangerous stuff like Pulmonary Embolism and such.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener – 2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches – :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction – 1:00 each side
Pigeon Pose – 1:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row – 4 Rounds of :40s light, :20s “fast”
Let our “fast” pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Walkouts
3 Russian Baby Makers
10 AbMat Sit-Ups

Followed by: Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*DEADLIFT*
Build to a Heavy Set of 5 Repetitions: Romanian Deadlift - *120kg*
Build to a Heavy Set of 7 Repetitions: Sumo Deadlift - *110kg*
Build to a Heavy Set of 9 Repetitions: Deadlift - *110kg
NOTE:*Stopped at 5 sets on each. Ridiculous amount of reps.

*DIANE*
21 – 15 – 9:
Deadlifts - *102kg*
Kipping Handstand Pushups
*TIME:* 7.37

*ROW CONDITIONING*
4 Rounds, resting 90s between:
200 Meters @ 1:57 /500m
200 Meters @ 1:52 /500m
100 Meters @ 1:47 /500m
*NOTE:* Conditioning is getting way better!

----------


## tarmyg

Training is going decently well. This is a health update though. As I started having breathing problems and my first doctor could not figure it out I went for a second opinion. This guy ran through all the same test and was making sure everything was done correctly. I also spoke to a cardiologist and they both said the same thing, we have no idea. At this point, I looked into who is the top Pulmonologist in the country and got an appointment. This guy evaluated everything the previous two had done and said, I know what your problem is with 100% certainty (I am always suspicious of anyone who thinks they know things to this degree), you are *hyperventilating* and need *Yoga*. He referred me to an MD specializing in using Yoga for breathing techniques. Now, I am not dismissing this guy but it does seem odd but I got no better ideas myself so I'll try his recommendation for a month which is what he said is all I need.

----------


## tarmyg

Bad at documenting workouts for some reason now. Not sure why but things are moving smoothly. 

*DELOAD WEEK*

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*JUMP STREET*
3 Rounds:
400 Meter Run
15 Power Clean and Jerks (115/80)
75 Double-Unders

*MIDLINE*
1 Set, Not for Time:
40 GHD Sit-Ups
50 AbMat Sit-Ups
60 Hip Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

*DELOAD - DAY 2*

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Light Row into

2 Sets:
10 GHD Sit-Ups
10 Hip Extensions
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach (Video)

2 Rounds of:
4 Scap Restractions
8 Pushups
12 Air Squats

1 Round, Moderate Intensity:
10 Calorie Row
5 Burpees Over Rower
5 Empty Barbell Thrusters

Rest 1:00  2:00

1 Round, Higher Intensity:
5 Calorie Row
3 Burpees over Rower
3 Light Barbell Thrusters (first weight)

*FREEDOM TRAIL*
Freedom Trail Part #1
AMRAP 3:00
21 Calorie Row
21 Lateral Burpees over the Rower
Max Thrusters - 34kg
*13 reps*

Rest 3:00

Freedom Trail Part #2
AMRAP 3:00
18 Calorie Row
18 Lateral Burpees over the Rower
Max Thrusters - 43kg
*8 reps*

Rest 3:00

Freedom Trail Part #3
AMRAP 3:00
15 Calorie Row
15 Lateral Burpees over the Rower
Max Thrusters - 52kg
*6 reps*

Rest 3:00

Freedom Trail Part #4
AMRAP 3:00
12 Calorie Row
12 Lateral Burpees over the Rower
Max Thrusters - 61kg
*4 reps*

*RECOVERY BIKE*
15:00 Recovery Bike

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, that's one hell of a deload!

----------


## tarmyg

Been sick for a few days and because my muscles were hurting so bad I suspected *Dengue Fever* (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dengue_fever) and yesterday blood tests came back positive. So, will be off training for a few more days. It's a weird sickness that can, in rare cases, make you bleed and such. I seem to be recovering well though in part due to a higher than normal RBC count. Dengue kills a lot of red blood cells and my other training partners who also have it is still not doing well.

----------


## tarmyg

WBC count came back being half of what it should be. The Doctor told me to eat a pill called CARIPILL which contains papaya (Carica papaya) leaf extract and should increase the platelet count. Fever is gone this morning after lasting 7 straight days and body feels better. Will do nothing in terms of exercise this week as I know I'll bounce back quickly with the start of next week.

----------


## prenes

been keto for over 2 years, still power lifting. strict CKD. Not skinny fat, no deflated muscles. all compound lifts and isolation lifts have increased not based on food but based on effort.

----------


## tarmyg

First day back after being ridiculously sick. The goal today was to simply get through my workout and I did. Felt a bit weak but that was expected.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SQUAT SNATCH*
3 Reps @ 28kg
3 Reps @ 32kg
3 Reps @ 36kg
2 Reps @ 40kg
2 Reps @ 44kg
2 Reps @ 48kg
1 Rep @ 54kg
1 Rep @ 59kg
1 Rep @ 64kg

*CLEAN AND JERK*
3 Reps @ 47kg
2 Reps @ 56kg
1 Rep @ 60kg
1 Rep @ 65kg
1 Rep @ 70kg
1 Rep @ 74kg

*BACK SQUAT*
10 Repetitions @ 96kg
8 Repetitions @ 104kg
6 Repetitions @ 112kg

*BODY ARMOR*
2 Giant Sets, not for time:
12 Dumbbell Box Step-Ups (6 each side)
21 GHD Sit-Ups
12 Sumo Deadlifts
21 Seated Banded Rows

----------


## bikeral

great thread. hope all is good and you are feeling better.

----------


## tarmyg

> great thread. hope all is good and you are feeling better.


Thank you, Al, great to see you stopping by.

----------


## tarmyg

The second day of what I am going to call a recovery week. Just getting through the workouts. There is no way to push, just trying to get through. A bit frustrating but at least it is moving forward.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
2:00 Light Bike into,
2 Sets:
10 GHD Sit-Ups
10 Hip Extensions
10 Alternating Spiderman and Reach
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Pushups
15 Air Squats

1 Round, Low Intensity:
5 Wallballs, 5 Pull-Ups, 20s Bike

1 Round, Moderate Intensity:
5 Wallballs, 4 TTB, 20s Bike

1 Round, High Intensity
5 Wallballs, 3 CTB Pull-Ups, 20s Bike

Rest 5:00, and begin Conditioning below.

*BIKE BUFFET*
“Bike Buffet” Part #1
AMRAP 4:00
15-12-9: Wallballs (20/14), CTB Pull-Ups
Time remaining, Max Calorie Assault Bike

– Rest 4:00 –

“Bike Buffet” Part #2
AMRAP 4:00
15-12-9: Wallballs (20/14), Toes to Bar
Time remaining, Max Calorie Assault Bike

– Rest 4:00 –

“Bike Buffet” Part #3
AMRAP 4:00
15-12-9: Wallballs (20/14), Pull-Ups
Time remaining, Max Calorie Assault Bike

*ROW CONDITIONING
*On the Minute x 12

Odd Minutes – Recovery Row. Conversational pace. Relaxed.
Even Minutes – Paces below, based off your estimated/current 2K row time.

Minute 2 @ 2:02 / 500 Meters
Minute 4 @ 2:00 / 500 Meters
Minute 6 @ 1:58 / 500 Meters
Minute 8 @ 1:56 / 500 Meters
Minute 10 @ 1:54 / 500 Meters
Minute 12 @ 1:52 / 500 Meters

----------


## tarmyg

Energy levels could not be worse. The WoD could not have been more appropriately named today, Drop Dead. Yeah, I do not even sweat that much but feel completely spent going through the motions.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position (Video)
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into
3 Rounds:
9 Wall Squats
12 Alternating Spidermans (6/side)
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*SPLIT JERK STRICT PRESS*
5 Sets of 3 Repetitions
Set 1: 20kg
Set 2: 30kg
Set 3: 40kg
Set 4: 50kg
Set 5: 60kg

*JERK BALANCE*
5 Sets of 3 Repetitions
Set 1: 20kg
Set 2: 30kg
Set 3: 40kg
Set 4: 50kg
Set 5: 60kg

*3-POSITION CLEAN + JERK*
All Cleans today are Power.

3-Position Clean + Split Jerk =
1 Hang Power Clean (mid-thigh)
1 Hang Power Clean (knee-level)
1 Power Clean (from the floor)
Finish with a single Split Jerk

Set #1  1 Complex @ 47kg
Set #2  1 Complex @ 51kg
Set #3  1 Complex @ 56kg
Set #4  1 Complex @ 60kg
Set #5  1 Complex @ 65kg
Set #6  1 Complex @ 70kg
Set #7  1 Complex @ 70kg
Set #8  1 Complex @ 70kg

*DROP DEAD*
4 Rounds of Tabata at each station.
Station 1  Box Jump Overs - 24"
Station 2  Deadlifts - 70kg
Station 3  Box Jump Overs - 24"
Station 4  Deadlifts - 70kg

----------


## RaginCajun

Not sweating? Is it too easy or are you physically drained? Maybe a carb load will help out

----------


## tarmyg

> Not sweating? Is it too easy or are you physically drained? Maybe a carb load will help out


Honestly, think I have underestimated how long it takes to come back from this sickness I went through. Looking at the accounts online people talk about 1 to 1 1/2 month to completely recover so I have to be patient but that is really not my strong suit.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Honestly, think I have underestimated how long it takes to come back from this sickness I went through. Looking at the accounts online people talk about 1 to 1 1/2 month to completely recover so I have to be patient but that is really not my strong suit.


damn man, had to look back and i missed the dengue fever, damn!!!

we are all hard headed and want to push on, listen to your body. it is hard for it to heal when you are pushing it to the limits.

----------


## tarmyg

> damn man, had to look back and i missed the dengue fever, damn!!!
> 
> we are all hard headed and want to push on, listen to your body. it is hard for it to heal when you are pushing it to the limits.


Not something I wish upon anyone. By far the nastiest stuff I had to go through. And you are right, I am listening to my body and taking a few more days off. I am also checking my WBC count today to make sure I have actually recovered.

----------


## tarmyg

My first note, Tempo Squats is by far one of the best squat exercises I have ever done. Anyone who wants to try something different to build strength should incorporate this. Absolutely amazing! I did manage to train yesterday before I decided that I 100% need a couple of more days off.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  4 Rounds of :40s light, :20s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Scap Retractions or Strict Pull-Ups
5 Pushups
7 AbMat Sit-Ups
9 Dowel Overhead Squats

Followed by: Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Snatch-Grip Strict Presses (behind the neck)
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH SKILLS*
Skill #1  Flat-Footed Snatch High Pull
5 Sets of 3, Light Load

Skill #2  Muscle Snatch
4 Sets of 3, Light to Moderate Load

Skill #3  Snatch Grip Push Jerk
3 Sets of 3, Moderate Load (from rack)

Hang Power Snatch
5 Sets of 3
Set #1  3 Reps @ 38kg
Set #2  3 Reps @ 40kg
Set #3  3 Reps @ 42kg
Set #4  3 Reps @ 43kg
Set #5  3 Reps @ 45kg

*TEMPO FRONT SQUAT*
9 Sets of 2 Tempo Repetitions
5 Seconds Down, 3 Second Pause in Bottom, Stand.
Set #1  63kg
Set #2  69kg
Set #3  75kg
Set #4  63kg
Set #5  69kg
Set #6  79kg
Set #7  63kg
Set #8  69kg
Set #9  83kg

*SATANS WHISKERS*
3 Rounds:
10 Chest to Bar Pull-Ups
10 Front Squats - 75kg
10 Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Well, today was heavy ;-)

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side (Video)

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH*
Part #1  Drills
Snatch Grip Strict Press - 5x3
Set #1  20kg
Set #2  30kg
Set #3  40kg
Set #4  45kg
Set #5  50kg

Snatch Grip Sotts Press - 5x3
Set #1  Dowel
Set #2  10kg
Set #3  15kg
Set #4  20kg
Set #5  25kg

Part #2  Practice
8 Sets of the Complex:
Pausing Snatch Pull + Squat Snatch + Overhead Squat

Pausing Snatch Pull  We are looking to pause for our 2 seconds at (3) different positions:
Pause #1  3 inches off the floor
Pause #2  Knee-level
Pause #3  Power position

On the Squat Snatch, pause for a full 2 seconds in the bottom of the squat before standing.
On the Overhead Squat, pause for a full 2 seconds as well in the bottom of the squat before standing.

Set #1  40kg
Set #2  40kg
Set #3  44kg
Set #4  44kg
Set #5  48kg
Set #6  48kg
Set #7  52kg
Set #8  52kg

*JERK SKILL*
Pausing Jerk Drive  5 Sets of 3 Repetitions
Pausing Split Jerk  5 Sets of 3 Repetitions

Set #1  2 Repetitions @ 47kg
Set #2  2 Repetitions @ 50kg
Set #3  2 Repetitions @ 54kg
Set #4  2 Repetitions @ 58kg
Set #5  2 Repetitions @ 61kg

*BACK SQUAT*
10  8  6 Repetitions
10 Repetitions @ 102kg
8 Repetitions @ 110kg
6 Repetitions @ 118kg

*BODY ARMOR*
2 Giant Sets, not for time:
12 Dumbbell Box Step-Ups (6 each side) - Two 15kg DB
25 GHD Sit-Ups
12 Sumo Deadlifts - 80kg
25 Seated Banded Rows

----------


## tarmyg

I felt back today. Full of energy and I think one of the main things I got to work on now is the mental part. It's easy to try and push but to, go above and beyond, of what I think I can do will require some solid mental training I believe. Going to incorporate some breathing exercises and other mental tools to see if this will be helpful. If you want to be among the best you can not leave anything out.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row, 10 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
400 Meter Row, 8 Walkouts
300 Meter Row, 6 Inchworms
In each row, gradually build from a slow pace to a medium pace.

3 Rounds - not for time but to build up for the WoD:
200 Meter Run, 7 Kettlebell Swings, 5 Pull-Ups

*HELEN*
3 Rounds:
400 Meter Run
21 Kettlebell Swings (53/35)
12 Pull-Ups
TIME: 11:25 (Top guy in my group - 7:55)

*DOUBLE-UNDER / BIKE*
Alternating EMOM x 12:
Odd Minutes  40 Double-Unders
Even Minutes  12/9 Calorie Assault Bike

----------


## tarmyg

Today's WoD was, IMHO, brutal and I failed to achieve my simplest goal I set for myself, which is, transition from one movement to the next and perform the next action, even if just one, immediately without break. In this case that was from Rowing into Power Cleans! It's hard but I feel like my mind is the problem here, not the actual movement.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Front Rack Stretch  2:00
Wrist Stretches  30s in each position
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
500 Meter Row (slow) or 15 Calorie Bike (slow) into

3 Rounds:
9 Wall Squats
12 Alternating Spidermans (6/side)
15 AbMat Sit-Ups
:20 second Samson Stretch each side

Barbell Warmup
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*PAUSING OVERHEAD SQUAT*
7 Sets of 1
(3) Pauses during the lift:
 5 second pause at parallel
 5 second pause at bottom of squat
 5 second pause just above parallel (power receiving)

Set 1 - 20kg
Set 2 - 30kg
Set 3 - 40kg
Set 4 - 45kg
Set 5 - 50kg
Set 6 - 55kg
Set 7 - 60kg

*SQUAT CLEAN*
Part #1  Clean Complex
5 Sets:
Pausing Clean Deadlift + Tall Squat Clean
(Drop the bar)
2 Squat Cleans, performed as singles.

Pausing Deadlift with two second pause at each:
Pause #1  Just off the floor (~3 inches)
Pause #2  Knee-level
Pause #2  Power position (mid thigh)

Set 1 - 40kg
Set 2 - 50kg
Set 3 - 55kg
Set 4 - 60kg
Set 5 - 65kg

Part #2  Confirmation
OTM x 7  1 Squat Clean

Set 1  55kg
Set 2  60kg
Set 3  65kg
Set 4  70kg
Set 5  75kg
Set 6  80kg
Set 7  80kg

*VILLAGE PEOPLE*
Village People Part #1
In a 5:00 Window
50/35 Calorie Row Buy-In
Time remaining, Max Rounds of:
3 Power Cleans + 3 Front Squats + 3 Push Jerks - 52kg

Rest 5:00

Village People Part #2
In a 5:00 Window
35/25 Calorie Row Buy-In
Time remaining, Max Rounds of:
3 Power Cleans + 3 Front Squats + 3 Push Jerks - 61kg

Rest 5:00

Village People Part #3
In a 5:00 Window
20/15 Calorie Row Buy-In
Time remaining, Max Rounds of:
3 Power Cleans + 3 Front Squats + 3 Push Jerks - 70kg

*SCORE:* This is where I know how far behind I really am. Luckily I am keeping my 5-year perspective. ROUND 1: 3 rounds + 4 reps. ROUND 2: 2 rounds + 4 reps. ROUND 3: 1 round + 3 reps.

----------


## tarmyg

Woke up feeling super sore. Of course had a slight fever, again! Not sure WTF is going on but getting tired of being slightly off all the damn time.

----------


## tarmyg

Well this is fun. Turns out I got a massive infection in my right upper glute. In the hospital right to get it drained and getting antibiotics. Have to stay overnight apparently. Will likely not lift next week. Feels like I am done being sick for now.

----------


## tarmyg

One cup of puss drained and I got a massive 2.5inx2.5in incision in my right upper glute. No training for a few weeks. What a fuck fest. Damn dengue made a number on me.

----------


## hollowedzeus

Hope you recover quick mate

----------


## hammerheart

> Well this is fun. Turns out I got a massive infection in my right upper glute. In the hospital right to get it drained and getting antibiotics. Have to stay overnight apparently. Will likely not lift next week. Feels like I am done being sick for now.


Was that because of gear?

----------


## tarmyg

> Hope you recover quick mate


Thank you!




> Was that because of gear?


It must be. Not the gear itself I would say as I only use things from the pharmacy and have been for quite some time and I am fairly anal about cleanliness. I have UGL at home but nothing I have used in the last 8-months or so. At the time I got the infection my WBC count was 1000/Cmm so the slightest things that would normally not bother me, obviously, did. Guess I learned a lesson, the hard way!

----------


## tarmyg

Time to head out to the Hospital to change the dressing on my ass from the surgery. Last time they did it, Sunday, I do not think I have ever screamed that much in my life as they have these drain things in the wound they need to remove. Not looking forward to this. Recovery seems to be going fine thus far. My wife tells me not many men can claim to have to holes in their ass and being that much of an asshole should make be proud. Love that woman to death.

----------


## RaginCajun

damn man!!!

you cannot catch a break right now

haha about what your wife said!

get well bud

----------


## tarmyg

> damn man!!!
> 
> you cannot catch a break right now
> 
> haha about what your wife said!
> 
> get well bud


Thanks, RC, much appreciated.

Got my dressing changed and recovery is going well. I could post a picture of my surgical wound but it's not for the weak hearted so I am refraining from doing that for now. I am honestly feeling fine even though I have this massive opening in my left upper glute. No muscles were touched during surgey so I am asking the doctor on Thursday (during next dressing change) if I at least can train upper body and maybe some light squats. I don't know, never been in this situation I honestly do not know how to handle it. Feel a bit lost, it's weird!

----------


## RaginCajun

I had a staph infection on my buttocks and it was no fun! Just heal up and let your body fight that infection. No use pushing your body when you are fighting an infection. Also, up your vitamin C some, try 3G a day and drink plenty of water

----------


## tarmyg

Changed dressing again today and doctor said I should be able to start training next week. Here is a link to what it looks like today. Not for people who might be a bit sensitive.

https://imgur.com/a/iqHWU

----------


## RaginCajun

> Changed dressing again today and doctor said I should be able to start training next week. Here is a link to what it looks like today. Not for people who might be a bit sensitive.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iqHWU


holy shit man!!!

i was not thinking it was that big of a cut, wow!

----------


## tarmyg

> holy shit man!!!
> 
> i was not thinking it was that big of a cut, wow!


Yeah, pretty damn large aye? Doctor tells me it has to heal from the inside so no stitches. Sounds crazy but it is what it is! Funny thing is, I am going to start training with this big hole in my ass which, according to this doctor, is just fine.

----------


## hollowedzeus

It looks nore horrendous than i thought but less pus'y than i thought. Brrr.....

----------


## hammerheart

> Changed dressing again today and doctor said I should be able to start training next week. Here is a link to what it looks like today. Not for people who might be a bit sensitive.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iqHWU


Fvcking fvck. That's big. I hope you manage to keep the thing clean from infection.

----------


## tarmyg

Just back from the doctor's office for my fourth dressing change at its really healing well. Doctor cleared me for workouts of upper body so I'll take that.

----------


## tarmyg

Back in The Box today after an off and on month or a bit more perhaps. Been weird. Luckily I got until March for competition so plenty of time to catch up. Coach have a deload week scheduled this week and even that, today, felt tremendously heavy. But man, nice to restart on a deload week.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

1 Round, at moderate intensity:
200 Meter Row
1 Rope Climb
1 Bear Complex (Power Clean, Front Squat, Push Jerk, Back Squat, Push Jerk (Back Rack))




*ALWAYS REMEMBERED*
2001 Meter Row Buy-In
2 rounds:
9 Rope Climbs
11 Bear Complexes - 52kg
2977 Meter Row Cash-Out

Today is a day that we honor the fallen.
The 2001 meter row represents the year.
The 4 Rounds represents the four planes.
The 9 Rope Climbs represents the month.
The 11 Bear Complexes represent the day.
The 2977 meter row represents the lives lost.

ESPN recounts the story of Welles Crowler, a hero of September 11. The Man in the Red Bandana.

----------


## tarmyg

Another good day on my path to recovery. Did not feel like I was dying today so that is progress. Still in a deload phase until next week. Do not really matter as I'll be on a beach on the Island of Sardinia and training will be close to no existent.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back)  2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
1:00 Light Bike, 5 Spiderman and Reach, each leg
:45s Moderate Bike, 5 Walkouts
:30s Moderate/Fast Bike, 5 Inchworms

200 Meter Jog + 50 Meter Wreckbag jog

1 Round, at a walkthrough intensity. This is the order of the workout, and will prepare,
20 Double-Unders
10 Air Squats
100 Meter Run
50 Meter Wreckbag Run (50/35)
5 Kettlebell Swings
5 Calorie Bike

*SHRED IT*
1 Round for Time:
80 Double-Unders
80 Air Squats
800 Meter Run
400 Meter Wreckbag Run - 24kg
40 Kettlebell Swings - 32kg
25 Calorie Assault Bike

*BIKE RECOVERY*
15:00 Recovery Paced Bike
*Every 3:00 (On the 3/6/9/12)  3 Strict Handstand Pushups

----------


## tarmyg

Update two:

I am planning to run a strength cycle starting in October. Keeping it simple.

Test-P at 500mg/week
NPP at 400mg/week

This is on top of my cruising which is Test-E 200mg/wk (Going to lower that after this cycle to 150mg/wk) and HGH 1.8IU.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yeah, pretty damn large aye? Doctor tells me it has to heal from the inside so no stitches. Sounds crazy but it is what it is! Funny thing is, I am going to start training with this big hole in my ass which, according to this doctor, is just fine.


just make sure to wash your hands well, infection is the only worry now

----------


## RaginCajun

> Update two:
> 
> I am planning to run a strength cycle starting in October. Keeping it simple.
> 
> Test-P at 500mg/week
> NPP at 400mg/week
> 
> This is on top of my cruising which is Test-E 200mg/wk (Going to lower that after this cycle to 150mg/wk) and HGH 1.8IU.


i'm jealous!!!

why NPP over Deca ?

----------


## tarmyg

> i'm jealous!!!
> 
> why NPP over Deca?


Short ester, that's it :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Short ester, that's it :-)


makes sense, was curious

and i am still jealous!

its been about 4 years since i last cycled. damn you have me wanting to!

----------


## tarmyg

Can really feel that I have been out for a while but at the same time, I am getting back up to speed quickly.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization – 1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back) – 2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener – 2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches – :30s in each position
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion) – 1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:00 Light Row
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Banded Good Mornings
15 Abmat Sit-Ups

Followed by…
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH*
*Part #1 – Snatch Skill*
A) On the Minute x 5:
2 Pausing Snatch Grip Deadlifts
*2 second pause just below the knee

B) On the Minute x 5:
3 Snatch High Pulls (Flat Footed)

*Part #2 – Power Snatch*
Warming Sets…
Set #1 – 3 Reps @ 40kg
Set #2 – 3 Reps @ 44kg
Set #3 – 2 Reps @ 48kg
Set #4 – 2 Reps @ 52kg
Set #5 – 2 Reps @ 56kg

Followed by, “On the Minute x 5”
2 Reps @ 56kg

*HEAD TO TOE*
AMRAP 8:
10 Toes to Bar
10 Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Recovery Day. My membership at the old gym expired and I am not renewing until October 3rd as I am traveling so focused on other stuff today. The coach always schedules pure stretching on off days to help with recovery.

*UPPER BODY*
LATS - FOAM ROLL - 2:00 Each Side
TRAPS - LACROSSE BALL - 1:00 Each Side
PEC MINOR/BICEP - LACROSSE BALL - 2:00 Each Side
SHOULDER TO FLOOR - 1:00 Each Side
CHILDS POSE - 2:00 Total

*LOWER BODY*
QUAD/ADDUCTOR - FOAM ROLL - 2:00 Each Leg
COUCH STRETCH - 2:00 Each Side
STADDLE POSE - 2:00 Total 
PIGEON POSE - 2:00 Each Side
DORSIFLEXION (ANKLE) - 2:00 Each Foot

*ROWING*
10K Recovery Row - Time: 43.23

----------


## tarmyg

These scheduled Paused Front Squats are simply amazing. Paused Squats or as I have other days, 10-second lowering on Back Squats feels super effective in increasing my strength. Time will tell. Feel awesome though. 

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  4 Rounds of :40s light, :20s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Scap Retractions or Strict Pull-Ups
5 Pushups
7 AbMat Sit-Ups
9 Dowel Overhead Squats

Followed by: Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Snatch-Grip Strict Presses (behind the neck)
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*TEMPO FRONT SQUAT*
9 Sets of 1 Tempo Front Squats
There are (3) pauses in each repetition.
3 second pause at parallel, 3 second pause in the bottom, 3 second pause back at parallel.

Sets 1-3  1 Rep @ 66kg
Sets 4-6  1 Rep @ 73kg
Sets 7-9  1 Rep @ 79kg

*SNATCH*
8 Sets:
Pausing Snatch Deadlift + Low Hang Snatch + Overhead Squat

Set #1  35kg
Set #2  39kg
Set #3  42kg
Set #4  46kg
Set #5  49kg
Sets #6-8  53kg

*SNAKE BITE*
21  15  9
Squat Snatches - 44kg
Chest to Bar Pull-Ups

----------


## tarmyg

Working out on the island of Sardinia this week. Hi Bizzarro :-)

----------


## hammerheart

Sardinia is far from where I am - anyway enjoy the local beaches and the beauties too.

----------


## tarmyg

Done with my Italy trip but I am now in Romania for a wedding I have to attend. Found an amazing CrossFit box here that I am training at. I am starting to feel, physically, so great I am not sure I ever felt this good.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  3 Rounds of :50s light, :10s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Walkouts
6 Alternating Spiderman + Reach
9 Dowel Overhead Squats

Followed by:
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Snatch Grip Presses
5 Snatch Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER SNATCH*
5 Sets of 2 Pausing Power Snatches
The pause takes place just past below the knee in this lift. Hold here for a full 2 seconds, and finish with a full power snatch.

Set #1  40kg
Set #2  48kg
Set #3  52kg
Set #4  52kg
Set #5  52kg

*PAUSING JERK DRIVE*
6 Sets of 2 Pausing Jerk Drives 

Set #1  2 Reps @ 47kg
Set #2  2 Reps @ 51kg
Set #3  2 Reps @ 56kg
Set #4  2 Reps @ 60kg
Set #5  2 Reps @ 65kg
Set #6  2 Reps @ 70kg

*SPLIT JERK*
5 Sets of the Complex:
2 Pausing Split Jerks + 1 Split Jerk (No Pause)

Set #1  56kg
Set #2  60kg
Set #3  65kg
Set #4  65kg
Set #5  65kg

*PULL OVER*
For Time:
21 Barbell-Facing Burpees
21 Power Cleans - 61kg
21 Barbell-Facing Burpees

----------


## tarmyg

Monday training in the Romanian CrossFit box. Meeting up with an Olympic Weightlifting trainer on Wednesday. His CV is, to put it mildly, impressive. Going to try and learn as much as possible. Had a great day training myself. All lifts worked really well for some reason, it all just came together with the exception of Back Squats. Felt a bit of a strain in my right glute so did not push beyond 130kg. I really want to get 170kg 1RM this year but not sure it will be possible.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH*
3 Sets of 1 @ 85%
2 Sets of 1 @ 85-90%

Warm-Up Sets
Set #1  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 40kg
Set #2  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 44kg
Set #3  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 48kg
Set #4  3 Squat Snatches @ 56kg
Set #5  2 Squat Snatches @ 60kg
Set #6  1 Squat Snatch @ 64kg

Working Sets
3 Sets of 1 @ 68kg
2 Sets of 1 @ 72kg

*SQUAT CLEAN*
3 Sets of 1 @ 85%
2 Sets of 1 @ 85-90%

Warm-Up Sets
Set #1  2 Power Cleans + 2 Front Squat @ 47kg
Set #2  2 Power Cleans + 2 Front Squats @ 51kg
Set #3  2 Power Cleans + 2 Front Squats @ 56kg
Set #4  2 Squat Cleans @ 65kg
Set #5  2 Squat Cleans @ 70kg
Set #6  2 Squat Cleans @ 74kg

Working Sets
3 Sets of 1 Squat Clean @ 79kg
2 Sets of 1 Squat Clean @ 88kg

*BACK SQUAT WAVES*
3  1  3  1  3  1

3 Back Squats @ 131kg
1 Back Squat @ 139kg
3 Back Squats @ 131kg
1 Back Squat @ 142kg
3 Back Squats @ 131kg
1 Back Squat @ 146kg

*BODY ARMOR*
5 Giant Sets:
5 Strict Pull-Ups
3 Wall Walks
10 Strict Ring Dips

----------


## tarmyg

It's fair to say that yesterday's training was a bit insane. First I had my training and then a 90-minute Barbell Class with the Olympic Coach. This guy helped me more in 90-minutes with technique and such than what I have learned in the last year alone. Crazy! I just walked away, somewhat frustrated, knowing that I do not have access to this kind of coach where I am living, and I know what difference it would make.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position (Video)
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:00 Light Row
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Banded Good Mornings
15 Abmat Sit-Ups

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Snatch-Grip Strict Presses
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POSITIONING PRIMER*
3 Sets, not for score:
5 Waiter Squats, each side - 32kg KB
5 Cossack Squats, each side

*OVERHEAD SQUAT + SNATCH BALANCE*
Minutes 0:00  7:00
Build to a Moderate Pause Overhead Squat - Max 70kg
Minutes 7:00  12:00
Build to a Moderate Pausing Snatch Balance - Max 70kg

*STEP-BACK LUNGE*
3 Sets of 12 (6 each leg)
Barbell Step-back Lunges

Set #1  12 Repetitions @ 56kg
Set #2  12 Repetitions @ 64kg
Set #3  12 Repetitions @ 72kg

*PUSHED AROUND*
Every 3:00 x 4 Rounds (12:00):
15/12 Calorie Row
10 Barbell-Facing Burpees
Max Push Presses in Time Remaining - 52kg
*REPS:* 44 Push Presses

*OLYMPIC BARBELL CLASS*
Muscle Clean x 3 + Strict Push Press x 5 for 10 Rounds at 40kg
Back Squat 8x4 at 80kg
Deadlift 7x4 at 70kg
Behind the Neck Strict Press 7x4 at 40kg

COMMENT: It's fair to say all my weights got lowered which was a good thing as the Coach was quite crazy about form, as he should be. I mean, I am going to have to reset my Back Squat targets a bit as my form is now "new". Same thing with deadlifts. He was happy about presses and cleans though which is positive. All together, great class.

----------


## tarmyg

I am back in India after 2-weeks of travel and sickness the two weeks prior to that and it is fair to say conditioning has suffered and so has my waistline :-) Regardless, super pumped about starting this bulk today. The last time I bulked I somewhat failed. I was not able to get enough calories in in combination with my, fairly heavy, workout schedule. This is my last chance to bulk before I have to cut in January so keeping it short, 6-8 weeks depending on sides. Nothing crazy in terms of cycle, 500mg of TEST-P/wk (On top of 200mg TEST-E I cruise on) and 500mg of NPP/wk. Since I did not eat enough during my last bulk I am taking no chances this time and will do whatever it takes to gain muscle, regardless of fat, which I doubt will be a huge problem considering my last attempt.

My workout has been modified a bit as I need to increase my conditioning to be ready for the competition in March which also falls at the same time I am having a photoshoot. The shoot is an ad for a diet method, shall we call it. Pays well but they refuse to use Photoshop as it must be real and I am doing the before pictures in January. Convenient aye :-)

*New workout plan:*
Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Friday, Saturday - CrossFit
Tuesday, Thursday, Sunday - Olympic Weightlifting Technical Drills
Thursday, Sunday - Aerobic Capacity

The only change here is the technical drills so it should not be too harsh on the body to get used to.

----------


## tarmyg

First day back and man have the conditioning suffered but good news is strenght is pretty much the same.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:00 Light Row
5 Strict Pull-Ups
10 Banded Good Mornings (Video)
15 Abmat Sit-Ups

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Snatch-Grip Strict Presses
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POSITIONING PRIMER*
3 Sets, not for score:
5 Waiter Squats, each side - 32kg KB
5 Cossack Squats, each side

*OVERHEAD SQUAT + SN BALANCE*
Minutes 0:00  7:00
Build to a Moderate Pause Overhead Squat - 70kg

Minutes 7:00  12:00
Build to a Moderate Pausing Snatch Balance - 70kg
*NOTE:* Should have started heavier as I only reached 70kg on both due to time.

*DUMB DOWN*
AMRAP 15:
12 Dumbbell Step-Back Lunges - 2x 22.5kg DB
9 Dumbbell Clean and Jerks - 2x 22.5kg DB
6 Bar Muscle-Ups
*SCORE:* 2 Rounds + 14 Reps

*RECOVERY (MIDLINE + SHOULDERS)*
12:00 Recovery Row
*Every 3:00 (on the 3/6/9/12), complete 12 Hip Extensions

CFNE Bulletproof Shoulders

----------


## tarmyg

Crazy heavy rain all day as we are in the middle of the monsoon, should last another month or so but I skipped my running test. Went to my old gym and ran 5/3/1 on Deadlifts and then, as I pretty much always do, did some bicep and triceps. I will run Deadlifts and Chest in the old gym as that is something I do not get enough of in CrossFit. Had a problem, already, eating enough. Because I ate like a maniac yesterday today I am simply not very hungry. Having a few PB&J sandwiches to make up for some of the lost calories.

----------


## tarmyg

My body is feeling good right now. Feels like it can take a lot and I am getting stronger. Not sure that this past month where I was not able to train as hard was necessarily a bad thing. I would have preferred not to have surgery but it forced me to rest, and now I am feeling stronger than ever. Sincerely hoping this cycle in combination with eating enough and a well-planned workout schedule will help me push through some plateaus I have. We will find out come January.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  3 Rounds of :50s light, :10s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Walkouts
6 Alternating Spiderman + Reach
3 Strict Pull-Ups
6 Pushups

Followed by:
Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*SPLIT JERK PRIMER*
3 Sets of 3 Tall Jerk - 40kg
3 Sets of 3 Jerk Balance - 70kg
3 Sets of 3 Pausing Jerk Drives - 85kg

*SPLIT JERK*
7 Sets of the Complex:
1 Pausing Split Jerk (Pause in first dip and after completing overhead for 2 sconds each) + 1 Split Jerk (No Pause)
Set #1 - 60kg
Set #2 - 65kg
Set #3 - 70kg
Set #4 - 75kg
Set #5 - 80kg
Set #6 - 85kg
Set #7 - 85kg

*FRIEND ZONE*
AMRAP 20:
9/6 Calorie Assault Bike
12/9 Calorie Row
9 Toes to Bar
Rest 2:00 between rounds.
*SCORE:* 6 Rounds

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty decent workout today. Running felt Ok but I am already a few pounds heavier and I felt the difference right away. Tomorrow it's running, chest and arms day.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Medball Thoracic Opener  2 Sets of 1:00
Banded Shoulder Distraction  1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling  Quads and Adductors  2:00 
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose  2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
1 Round:
200 Meter Light Jog
200 Meter Light Row or 10 Calorie Bike
5 Spiderman and Reach, each leg (Video)

Into 1 Round:
200 Meter Light Jog
200 Meter Light Row or 10 Calorie Bike
5 Warrior Squats (both arms reaching = 1 rep) (Video)

Into 1 Round:
200 Meter Light Jog
200 Meter Light Row 200 Meter Light Row or 10 Calorie Bike
5 Slow, Diligent Wall Squats

Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

Steadily build to your power clean weight for the workout, followed by

1 Round:
Run 200 Meters
1 Round of The Chief
(3 Power Cleans / 6 Pushups / 9 Air Squats)

*WARPATH*
For Time:
800 Meter Run, 6 Rounds of The Chief
400 Meter Run, 4 Rounds of The Chief
200 Meter Run, 2 Rounds of The Chief

1 Round of The Chief:
3 Power Cleans @ 61kg, 6 Pushups, 9 Air Squats
*TIME:* 17.14

*BODY ARMOR*
Accumulate 2:30 in an L-Sit
*Every break, complete 10 AbMat Sit-Ups

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday here in Bengaluru and I went in for Chest and Arms. Felt crazy pumped afterward so I took this picture. I am eating like insane at this time. Got a 400m and 1mile run test left to do today.

----------


## tarmyg

Decent day! I was not able to Snatch the same amount as 2-weeks ago but overall my technique is getting better so the lower weights feel easier. Back Squat weight has gone down, I can just feel it.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*SNATCH*
Part 1) 
Positioning Primer
On the Minute x 5:
1 Pausing Overhead Squat + 2 Snatch Balances
Using empty barbell

Part 2) 
Warming Sets
Set #1  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 32kg
Set #2  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 35kg
Set #3  Power Snatch + OHS + Squat Snatch @ 38kg
Set #4  3 Squat Snatches @ 44kg
Set #5  2 Squat Snatches @ 47kg
Set #6  1 Squat Snatch @ 50kg

Part 3) 
Heavy Attempts
1 Repetition @ 53kg
1 Repetition @ 55kg
1 Repetition @ 57kg
1 Repetition @ 60kg
1 Repetition @ 65kg
1 Repetition @ 70kg

*TRUNKS*
Alternating EMOM x 10 (5 Rounds):
Minute 1  15/12 Calorie Row
Minute 2  3 Back Squats
Round #1  3 Squats @ 105kg
Round #2  3 Squats @ 110kg
Round #3  3 Squats @ 115kg
Round #4  3 Squats @ 120kg
Round #5  3 Squats @ 125kg

*SHOULDER RECOVERY*
CFNE Bulletproof Shoulders

----------


## RaginCajun

Glad to see you are doing some work!

Will be stealing some of these workouts as I ramp it up!

----------


## tarmyg

Body feeling a bit stiff today and I have some irritation in my right shoulder after yesterday's Snatch workout. Just making sure the shoulder get some rest as it seems like a minor irritation.

*MOBILITY*
Foam Rolling: Thoracic + Lats (Upper Back) – 2:00 Total
Banded Shoulder Distraction – 1:00 Each Side
Pectoral Mash – 1:00 Each Side
Foam Rolling – Quads and Adductors – 2:00
Couch Stretch – 2:00 Each Leg
Pigeon Pose – 2:00 each side

*ACTIVATION*
:30s Single Unders, 15 Calorie Row, 5 Spiderman and Reach, each leg (Video)
:25s Fasters Single-Unders, 15 Calorie Row, 5 Walkouts (Video)
:30s Double-Unders, 15 Calorie Row, 5 Inchworms (Video)

2 Rounds of:
:20s Hollow Rocks
:20s Superman Rocks

Barbell Warmup with empty bar
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*ON THE 0:00... POWER CLEAN SKILL*
On the 2:00 x 7 Sets:
1 Pausing Clean Deadlift
2 Power Cleans
Set #1 (On the 0:00) – 45kg
Set #2 (On the 2:00) – 50kg
Set #3 (On the 4:00) – 55kg
Set #4 (On the 6:00) – 60kg
Set #5 (On the 8:00) – 65kg
Set #6 (On the 10:00) – 70kg
Set #7 (On the 12:00) – 70kg

*ON THE 20:00... FLAT TIRE*
On the Minute x 12 (4 Rounds):
Minute 1 – 10 Deadlifts - 102kg
Minute 2 – 20 GHD Sit-Ups
Minute 3 – Max Calorie Assault Bike

*ON THE 40:00... RUN CONDITIONING*
On the 5:00 x 3:
800 Meter Run

----------


## tarmyg

Got veins starting to pop out in the legs. How fun!

----------


## tarmyg

Damn Rotator Cuff started giving me problems after Snatches on Monday and it needs some rest. I switched Overhead Squats to Backsquats.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*

Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Snatch-Grip Strict Presses
5 Snatch-Grip Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*FREEDOM SAUCE*
Freedom Sauce - Part 1
With a 3:00 Clock:
21 Back Squats - 43kg, 21 Lateral Burpees over Rower, Max Calorie Row

Rest 3:00

Freedom Sauce - Part 2
With a 3:00 Clock:
18 Back Squats - 52kg, 18 Lateral Burpees over Rower, Max Calorie Row

Rest 3:00

Freedom Sauce - Part 3
With a 3:00 Clock:
15 Back Squats - 61kg, 15 Lateral Burpees over Rower, Max Calorie Row

Rest 3:00

Freedom Sauce - Part 4
With a 3:00 Clock:
12 Back Squats 70kg, 12 Lateral Burpees over Rower, Max Calorie Row

*SLED PUSH*
800 Meter Sled Push - 45kg load

----------


## tarmyg

Deadlift and Arms on schedule today. Think I have a great progression potential in Deadlifts if I continue this. Time will tell!

----------


## hollowedzeus

Looking awesome mate

----------


## tarmyg

> Looking awesome mate


Thank you, appreciate it!

----------


## tarmyg

Thursday were a fucked up day. We are at the end of the monsoon and my wife calls me up on Thursday late afternoon saying a tree fell on our car. Great. Drove in to help her with that. Because everything got a bit hectic we left my daughters bag at my wife's job. I took the scooter in to pick it up but of course hit the worlds largest pothole and almost wiped out. 2" cut right into the rim. So, two vehicles disabled in one day. I think that is enough. This morning, Saturday, my wife, and daughter headed out to see Grandma and Granpa in Upstate NY.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Banded Hamstring Distraction  1:00 each side
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
Tempo Row  3 Rounds of :50s light, :10s fast
Let our fast pace gradually build over the 4 rounds. After each set, come off the rower to complete:
3 Walkouts
6 Alternating Spiderman + Reach
3 Strict Pull-Ups
6 Pushups

Followed by:
Barbell Warmup (empty barbell)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Strict Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Front Squats

*CLEAN AND JERK PRIMER*
3 Sets:
3 Tall Jerks + 3 Tall Cleans
Followed by
3 Sets:
3 Jerk Balance (Video) + 3 High Hang Squat Cleans

*CLEAN AND JERK*
Warming Sets
OTM x 7  1 Clean and Jerk
Set #1 (On the 0:00)  1 Rep @ 37kg
Set #2 (On the 1:00)  1 Rep @ 41kg
Set #3 (On the 2:00)  1 Rep @ 44kg
Set #4 (On the 3:00)  1 Rep @ 48kg
Set #5 (On the 4:00)  1 Rep @ 52kg
Set #6 (On the 5:00)  1 Rep @ 56kg
Set #7 (On the 6:00)  1 Rep @ 59kg

Working Sets
On the 2:00 x 7 Sets:
Set #1 (On the 0:00)  1 Rep @ 62kg
Set #2 (On the 2:00)  1 Rep @ 65kg
Final (5) sets, on the 4:00, 6:00, 8:00, 10:00, and 12:00, build to a heavy single for the day.
ONE RM: 90kg

*FRONT SQUAT*
Building to a Heavy Front Squat Single for the day.
Set #1  3 Reps @ 75kg
Set #2  2 Reps @ 81kg
Set #3  1 Rep @ 88kg
Set #4  1 Rep @ 94kg
Set #5  1 Rep @ 100kg
ONE RM: 125kg

----------


## tarmyg

I forgot to post my favorite picture from that Romanian wedding I went to. These girls showed up at 3am and it's safe to say they knew how to move.

----------


## tarmyg

Sunday here in Bangalore and I just finished Chest and Arms. Two times/week I hit the old gym and focus on 1. Strenght in Chest and Deadlift and 2. Arms but that is for estetics only.

WORKOUT
Chest - Warm-up
Set 1 - 8 x 42.5kg
Set 2 - 5 x 55kg
Set 3 - 3 x 65kg

Working Sets
Set 1 - 6 x 75kg
Set 2 - 3 x 87.5kg
Set 3 - 12 x 97.5

Burnout Sets
5x10 at 55kg

Arms
Triceps and Biceps

----------


## tarmyg

Still feeling the Rotator Cuff pain so there was no way to do Snatches today and had to switch that for Cleans.

*MOBILITY*
Trap/First Rib Lacrosse Ball Mobilization  1:00 each side
Foam Rolling: Thoracic (Upper Back)  2:00
Barbell Assisted Thoracic Opener  2 sets of 1:00
Wrist Stretches  :30s in each position
Couch Stretch  2:00 Each Leg
Ankle Flexibility (Dorsiflexion)  1:00 each foot

*ACTIVATION*
3 Rounds:
1:30 Slow Bike or Row
1 Round of Strict Cindy (5 Strict Pull-Ups, 10 Pushups, 15 Air Squats)

:45s second Samson Stretch each side

Followed by
Snatch Barbell Warmup (empty barbell, all done with a snatch grip)
5 Good Mornings
5 Back Squats
5 Elbow Rotations
5 Behind the Neck Presses
5 Stiff-Legged Deadlifts
5 Overhead Squats

*POWER CLEAN*
Part 1 - Positioning Primer
On the Minute x 6
2 Hang Clean High Pulls + 2 Muscle Cleans

Part 2 - Power Snatch Complex
On the Minute x 9 (3 Rounds):
1 Hang Power Clean + 1 Power Clean

Set # 1 (On the 0:00)  1 Complex 54kg
Set # 2 (On the 1:00)  1 Complex 59kg
Set # 3 (On the 2:00)  1 Complex 63kg
On the 3:00, we are to reset back to the first weight, at 60%. Repeat this wave for a total of three waves.

*WOD*
For Time:
30 Power Cleans - 61kg

*RECOVERY BIKE*
15:00 Recovery Bike
On the 3:00  20 GHD Sit-Ups
On the 6:00  20 Hip Extensions
On the 9:00  20 GHD Sit-Ups
On the 12:00  20 Hip Extensions

*SHOULDER RECOVERY*
CFNE Bulletproof Shoulders

----------


## RaginCajun

Jesus man, thats some work!

----------


## tarmyg

Changed my workout around from today so workload will increase slightly. Will not document my warm-ups anymore and stick to the main parts.

*STRICT HANDSTAND PUSHUPS*
2 Rounds:
50% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups
40% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups
30% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups
*Rest as little as needed between unbroken sets and rest 2:00 between rounds.

*RUN CONDITIONING*
On the Minute x 6
200 Meter Run

*CONDITIONING*
AMRAP 4:
27 Calorie Row
27 Burpees
27 Chest to Bar Pull-ups 

rest 4 minutes 

AMRAP 4:
21 Calorie Row
21 Burpees
21 Toes to Bar 

rest 4 minutes 

AMRAP 4:
15 Calorie Row 
15 Burpees
15 Pull-ups

*MIDLINE*
3 Rounds For Quality: 
21 Calorie Ski Erg
15 Med-ball GHD Sit-Ups - 10kg
9 Glute Ham Raises

----------


## tarmyg

> Jesus man, that’s some work!


Thanks RC, really trying to improve here :-)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RC, really trying to improve here :-)


Yeah same here!

My fat ass just needs to sow my mouth shut! Haha

----------


## tarmyg

The second day on my new workout schedule and it felt good today. The shoulder is good enough for Push Press but *ANY* attempt at Overhead Squats, and in the bottom part of the Squat, my shoulder cannot take it. It's apparently not enough mobility there and that caused the small injury.

*WORKOUT*

*1. Conditioning*
2 Rounds:
400m Run
21/15 Calorie Bike
12 Squat Cleans @ 62kg

*2. Barbell Cycling*
2 Rounds:
10 Power Cleans @ 80kg
10 Front Squats @ 80kg
10 Push Jerks @ 80kg
Rest 2:00

*3. Double Under Practice*
AMRAP 2:
Double Unders

----------


## tarmyg

*Nutrition update:*

2-weeks into a Test-P and NPP cycle and I am eating like a complete maniac. The simple thought of food at the moment makes me want to vomit so I am eating quite a bit. I am definitely gaining some fat but I really do not care right now as long as I get stronger which I am. I made this mistake before of not eating enough and wasted a cycle. My body REALLY does not want to get heavier, passing 195lb is tremendously difficult but I am determined to do so no matter what.

*Photoshoot update:*

One of the reasons I need to gain fat is because I had too much of a six pack (Ok, not by the standards of this site but for the purpose of what I am doing) and we are taking before shots on January 7. I'll post this when I take them. After that, I need to lose all the fat for the after shots and that should be sometime in March. I am doing an ad for Cryolipolysis as there is only one center in Bangalore doing it and they just got the equipment. No, I am not allowed to get free treatment :-)

*Log update:*

I am going to run a Prep Log in the Competition Section as I really need some help from the pros there this time around. Not leaving anything to chance. That will start January sometime.

*Todays Workout:*

Deadlift
Warm-up
5x55kg
5x67.5kg
5x80kg

Main
14x102.5kg
8x115kg
3x127.5

Burnout
5x10 @ 67.5kg

Arms, for that aesthetic touch :-)

----------


## tarmyg

Did not have time for CrossFit today so hit up the old gym and pretty much DESTROYED my legs with Squats, Presses and what not. Could not really walk out of the gym, at least not without support. Should be fun tomorrow.

----------


## tarmyg

Completely expecting my legs to be dead today but I seem to not be able to GET doms ANYMORE. Must be slightly over exaggerated training with the focus on legs that CrossFit have me on. Doubt the same would be true if it was Chest.

Very quick conditioning WoD today!

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 30:
500 Meter Row
400 Meter Run
3 Rounds of “Cindy”

1 Round of “Cindy”
5 Pull-ups 
10 Push-ups 
15 Air Squats 

Got almost 4-rounds. Fell 25 reps short.

----------


## tarmyg

CrossFit today and the shoulder felt well enough for some Snatches. I also realized why I hurt it previously. I kept pulling the Snatch with shoulders and simply used an improper technique. Did much better today and it almost did not hurt.

*Ring Muscle-Ups*
Practice

*Conditioning*
For Time: 
15-12-9
Calorie Row 
Power Snatch - 43kg

directly into

15-12-9
Calorie Bike 
Clean and Jerks - 43kg

*Squat Snatch*
On the Minute x 12 (3 Rounds):
Minute 1  3 Reps @ 74% - 55kg
Minute 2  2 Reps @ 79% - 60kg
Minute 3  1 Rep @ 84% - 65kg
Minute 4  Rest

*Back Squat*
2 Rounds:
5 Reps @ 80% - 128kg
3 Reps @ 84% - 135kg
1 Rep @ 88% - 140kg
Rest 2:00 between each set of squats

----------


## RaginCajun

Any pics of that chick you trained? Asking for a friend

----------


## tarmyg

Shoulder hurting today again.

Strict Handstand Push-ups 
2 Rounds:
7 Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups
5 Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups
3 Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups

*Rest as little as needed between unbroken sets, and rest 2:00 between rounds.

Conditioning
For Time: 
400 Meter Run, 30 Wall Balls - 10kg, 30 Box Jumps - 24"
400 Meter Run, 21 Kettlebell Swings 24kg, 12 Pull-Ups
400 Meter Run, 21 Kettlebell Swings 24kg, 12 Pull-Ups
400 Meter Run, 30 Wall Balls - 10kg, 30 Box Jumps - 24"

Midline
For Time: 
50 GHD

----------


## tarmyg

Tired today but as soon as I started working out I felt good and pushed hard. Felt amazing!

*Conditioning*
For Time:
27 Back Squats @ 62kg
21 Back Squats @ 84kg
15 Back Squats @ 102kg
into...
27 Bench Press @ 62kg
21 Bench Press @ 70kg
15 Bench Press @ 84kg
into...
27 Deadlifts @ 84kg
21 Deadlifts @ 102kg
15 Deadlifts @ 124kg

*Odd Object*
For Time:
200 Meter Yoke Carry (Bodyweight)
200 Meter Farmers Carry - 32kg
200 Meter Sled Push (Bodyweight)

*Row Conditioning*
For Time:
50-40-30-20-10 Calorie Row 
Rest half time between sets

----------


## hollowedzeus

Do you use a perworkout before training?

On days where i cant be arsed getting into the zonr without stims is near impossible

----------


## tarmyg

> Do you use a perworkout before training?
> 
> On days where i cant be arsed getting into the zonr without stims is near impossible


Coffee and if I'm really tired like today 200mg of caffeine but that's it.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Coffee and if I'm really tired like today 200mg of caffeine but that's it.


ever thought of trying some pre workout?

----------


## tarmyg

> ever thought of trying some pre workout?


No, not really into that kind of stuff.

----------


## RaginCajun

> No, not really into that kind of stuff.


gotcha.

----------


## tarmyg

I think my logic might fail me here but the reason I do not use Pre-Workouts is that it many times contain untested stuff. If I use AAS many people have used that for years and years and there is good data to show how I should respond. With pre-workout, I get the feeling that anything goes and independent testing shows that it many times contains absolute crap. Not sure this makes any sense but that is my take on it.

Today's training:

Deloading on my Deadlifts so it was very light. Did Arms after that and then assisted the client I have at this gym and she is already seeing some progress.

----------


## tarmyg

Training is not going well at the moment or it feels like it is not going well. Shoulder is really bothering me and I am trying to work around it but it's hard when doing CrossFit to really work around things. Regardless, doing the best I can.

*1. Strict Weighted Pull-ups*
12.5kg, 5 Reps
10kg, 4 Reps
7.5kg, 4 Reps
0kg 10 Reps
0kg, 5 Reps
0kg, 3 Reps
*Rest as little as needed between unbroken sets

*2. Conditioning*
Ascending Ladder for 7 Minutes:
3 Thrusters 43kg, 3 Barbell-Facing Burpees
6 Thrusters 43kg, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
9 Thrusters 43kg, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees
Ended at 15 Thrusters and 2 Burpees

*3. Squat Snatch Complex*
On the 1:30 x 7
Hang Squat Snatch + Squat Snatch
40kg, shoulder hurt so stopped after 3 Rounds. Should have changed this to Squat Cleans.

----------


## Couchlock

> Sunday here in Bengaluru and I went in for Chest and Arms. Felt crazy pumped afterward so I took this picture. I am eating like insane at this time. Got a 400m and 1mile run test left to do today.


So your profile says your a model? Bwahaha. Nice that a person with down syndrome can over come life's obstacles and achieve something. Good for you tarmyg

----------


## tarmyg

> So your profile says your a model? Bwahaha. Nice that a person with down syndrome can over come life's obstacles and achieve something. Good for you tarmyg


Thank you!

----------


## tarmyg

Damn shoulder continues to give me problems. Could not do L-Sit Pullups and that was simply frustrating. Stopping by the doctor today for a Corticosteroid shot. 

*Strict Handstand Push-ups* 
2 Rounds:
60% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups - 10 
50% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups - 6
40% of Max Unbroken Strict Handstand Push-ups - 4


*Rest as little as needed between unbroken sets and rest 2:00 between rounds.


*Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
30 Double Unders 
15 Power Cleans - 52kg
30 Double Unders 
15 Toes to Bar


*Midline*
5 Rounds for Quality:
4 L-Pull-Ups
8 Ring Pushups
12 Calorie Row

----------


## tarmyg

State holiday here today and tomorrow so the Box is closed. Hit up Snap Fitness instead and worked Back plus Arms. Deadlifts are really improving. Always been weak AF on deads but finally seeing some progress.

----------


## tarmyg

Doing an MRI on the shoulder before the Corticosteroid shot. A good decision the Doctor made that I completely agree with. Going from 50 Air Squats directly to Power Cleans was fun, legs felt like jello :-)

*Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
7 Strict Close grip Pullups
50 Air Squats
10 Hang Power Cleans *@ 52kg*

*Weightlifting*
On the 2:00 x 7:
3 Hang Squat Cleans + 1 Jerk *@ 65kg*

On the 2:00 x 5:
2 Front Squats *@ 100kg*

On the Minute x 3:
1 Front Squat *@ 115kg*

*Gymnastics Conditioning*
On the Minute x 10
10/8 Calorie Row
Time remaining in each minute:
Max Kipping Handstand Push-ups

----------


## tarmyg

Today was a bit heavy!

*Conditioning*
5 Rounds on the 4:00: 
400 Meter Run
1 Round of “DT” - 70kg (12 Deadlifts, 9 Power Cleans, 6 Push Presses)

*Midline*
3 Rounds For Quality: 
40 GHD Sit-Ups
20 Hip and Back Extensions
Accumulate 1:00 L-Sit

----------


## tarmyg

Crap workout day. Just did not feel right.

*Bar Muscle-Ups*
3 Rounds:
20% of Max Unbroken Muscle-Ups
30% of Max Unbroken Muscle-Ups
40% of Max Unbroken Muscle-Ups


*Rest as little as needed between unbroken sets and rest 2:00 between rounds.


*Conditioning*
Ascending Ladder for 7 Minutes:
3 Thrusters 45kg, 3 Barbell-Facing Burpees
6 Thrusters 45kg, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
9 Thrusters 45kg, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees
...


*Squat Clean Complex*
On the 1:30 x 7
Hang Squat Clean + Squat Clean

----------


## RaginCajun

we all have those days, get some rest

----------


## tarmyg

Felt somewhat better today but I am having a slight cold and it is closing up my throat when doing hard cardio. That is what was off yesterday.

*Strict Handstand Push-ups*
Max Strict Handstand Pushups - New RM, *14*
Rest 3:00
3 Sets of 30%

rest as needed between

*Power Clean*
On the Minute x 10 
2 Repetitions
Started at 60kg, then 65kg, 70kg, 75kg

*Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
15 Power Cleans - 60kg
30 Double Unders
200 Meter Run

*Midline*
For 14 Minutes on each minute alternate
15 Calories on Bike
15 GHD

----------


## tarmyg

Going to go for a slow run today as I got a Doctor's follow-up later to see the results of the shoulder MRI. Hoping for the best here or competition season will be in jeopardy as it starts the first week of March. Got this bizarre cough also that makes my throat close-up during intense exercise so need a few days to recover here. 

Did a small ad for a company last Sunday. It was a corporate ad so fully clothed luckily :-) Got my before shots coming up the first week of January (This is for the Cryolipolysis ad) and as promised I have pretty much eliminated my six pack. They paid half of my fee upfront or I would not have done this crap.

----------


## tarmyg

Had my Doctors follow-up today. There is a small fluid build-up in the shoulder. Doc said it is minor and 10-days of physio and 3 weeks of not engaging the shoulder in a hurtful way is enough. So, plenty of things I can do just not overhead movements.

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Had my Doctors follow-up today. There is a small fluid build-up in the shoulder. Doc said it is minor and 10-days of physio and 3 weeks of not engaging the shoulder in a hurtful way is enough. So, plenty of things I can do just not overhead movements.


Glad to hear it! Speedy recovery

----------


## tarmyg

Nice training today. First shoulder PT in the morning and then training.

*Back Squat*
5 Sets of 3 @ 135kg

*Conditioning*
8 Rounds 
:20 Seconds Back Squats @ 20kg
:10 Seconds Rest 
:20 Seconds Double Unders 
:10 Seconds Rest

Rest 3:00

8 Rounds
:20 Seconds Box Jump overs
:10 Seconds Rest 
:20 Seconds Double Unders
:10 Seconds Rest

Rest 3:00

8 Rounds: 
:20 Seconds Calorie Row 
:10 Seconds Rest

----------


## tarmyg

The shoulder is starting to feel better but I will not be doing any pressing movements for another week at least. Better be safe than sorry. PT is going well, two more sessions and then just rest. As there is a lot of shoulder engagement in general in my training my schedule is a bit light at the moment.

*Paused Front Squat, 5 seconds at bottom - EMOM 10*
Increase weight each set
Set 1 - 80kg
Set 2 - 90kg
Set 3 - 100kg
Set 4 - 105kg
Set 5 - 10 - 110kg

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
60 Double Unders 
30 Calorie Row
15 Back Squats - 80kg

----------


## tarmyg

Good day, today! The shoulder is really feeling good but the doctor told me it would feel Ok but do not use it anyway so that is what I am going with.

*Warm-up*
5K Row, TIME: 20.15 minutes

*Conditioning*
5 Rounds, On the 4:00 
12 Toes to Bar 
15 Deadlifts - *85kg*
12 Calorie Assault Bike

*Midline*
2:00 L-Sit
Every break: 10 GHD Sit-Ups
*NOTE:* This was fucking brutal :-)

----------


## tarmyg

The coach had a LOT of pressing movements scheduled today so I used my old gym and went to town on my legs. Must admit, no matter how hard I push my legs, I mean, not being to fully walk out of the gym afterward I have zero DOMS afterward. It's weird. Anyhow, just killed legs, really! Rested about 10-15 minutes and ran 30-minutes on an elliptical. Not used one of those in forever!

----------


## tarmyg

Headed out to my old gym today and worked *Triceps and Biceps*. I try to run about 3-4 exercises per muscle group and exhaust the muscle. I pretty much copy what they do in Marcus dungeon to be honest when I train arms. After that, it was my first session with "*Aerobic Capacity*" training which should be on Thursdays and Sundays. Today's plan looked like this:

*Competitive Athlete - Lactate Threshold Training*
1 x 1000m jog, 1min rest,
2 x 500m, 1min rest between efforts,

1 x 800m jog, 1min rest,
2 x 400m, 1min rest between efforts,

1 x 600m jog, 1min rest,
2 x 300m, 1min rest between efforts,

1 x 400m jog, 1min rest,
2 x 200m, 1min rest between efforts.
*Total: 5600m*

*Workout Detail* 
The jog pace is programmed to be at an “active recovery” or "conversational" pace. The remaining intervals are intended to be fast and consistently paced from distance to distance. Remember…the intensity for these intervals must be fast. Helpful hint on “fast” is equal to or slightly slower (1sec/100m) than your 1 mile PR pace.

*Workout Focus*
Force recovery during the active jog recovery.

*Conclusion
*As I have been in a bulk for 8-weeks+ I am now significantly heavier. I literally got to the second round of 500m and thought I would die so stopped there. Hahaha. Just started laughing at myself. Well, should improve in a few weeks time.

----------


## tarmyg

Pretty great training today. I picked up some *B12 at the Pharmacy* on the way home from my workout, *2500mcg per injection*. Should help with my appetite issue I have been having. Cost was an affordable 88 cents per ampule, lol. Started with 5K warm-up on the rower today. As my running is really not working well at this time so I am going to replace that with all sorts of machines that do not load my shin splints.

*Today's workout:

Opening*
5K Row

*Conditioning 1 - EMOM*
Even - 10 Bulgarian Squats
Odd - 40 Double-Unders

*Conditioning 2 - For Time*
3 Rounds:
1-minute Assult Bike
20 Box Jump Overs
30 Wallballs

*Back Squat*
5 Reps @ 120kg
5 Reps @ 125kg
4 Reps @ 130kg
4 Reps @ 135kg
3 Reps @ 140kg
3 Reps @ 140kg

----------


## tarmyg

Headed out to my old gym today as we are technically in a deload week. I have not been able to push so hard in a while so deload feels completely unnecessary at this time.

*Chest*
Decline Dumbbell Press, I maxed out the weights here. We only got DB's to 48kg (108lb). I'm pretty weak in my chest honestly which the weights reveal.
Chest Fly
Chest Press, Incline
Supine Bench

Spent 30-minutes on an elliptical machine.

----------


## tarmyg

Not very good at documenting my journey at this time but I'll get better. I got 37-days until the start of my cut. My worry right now is my shoulder. I "accidentally" did some chest-to-bar pull-ups today, basically not thinking, and my damn shoulder is on fire. Hurting like a MOFO. The sad thing is that is that had just started to feel so much better. You live and learn. Except for that training went Ok today.

*TODAY'S WORKOUT*

*Ring Muscle-Ups - Practice*
AMRAP 1:00
Ring Muscle-Ups

*Conditioning*
30 Chest to Bar Pull-Ups
50 Thrusters - 35kg
70 Calorie Row

*Pausing Snatch-grip Deadlifts* 
1 Second Pause at Knee 
3x10 - 70kg

*Back Squat*
On the Minute x 5:
5 Back Squats  120kg

----------


## hollowedzeus

> Not very good at documenting my journey at this time but I'll get better. I got 37-days until the start of my cut. My worry right now is my shoulder. I "accidentally" did some chest-to-bar pull-ups today, basically not thinking, and my damn shoulder is on fire. Hurting like a MOFO. The sad thing is that is that had just started to feel so much better. You live and learn. Except for that training went Ok today.
> 
> *TODAY'S WORKOUT*
> 
> *Ring Muscle-Ups - Practice*
> AMRAP 1:00
> Ring Muscle-Ups
> 
> *Conditioning*
> ...


Did something similar the other day... was told not to touch anything because everything was painted. Then went up the stair an touched the banister.... was just like shit...

Hope it heals up alright mate

----------


## tarmyg

Finished my first ever Test-P and NPP cycle 5 days ago. Got some good gains overall and felt really good on this combination with zero sides. Except for some small visibility of my upper part of my abs, it's almost all covered, just as requested. This will be my first shoot where I actually take my shirt off. All other ones have been fully clothed :-)

Today's training

*Conditioning*
5 Rounds:
10 Power Cleans - 62kg
10 Barbell Facing Burpees

*Midline*
Not for Time:
30 Strict Toes to Bar
40 GHD Sit-Ups
50 Abmat Sit-Ups

*Slow Conditioning*
5K Row

----------


## tarmyg

Felt decent today and training went well. Was pretty heavy though.

*Conditioning*
Johnny
Buy-In: 1,200 Meter Row
2 Rounds:
19 Calorie Assault Bike
87 Double Unders
7 Rope Climbs
Cash out: 1,200 Meter Row

*Barbell Cycling @ 62kg*
6 Hang Squat Cleans + 2 Push Jerks
5 Hang Squat Cleans + 3 Push Jerks
4 Hang Squat Cleans + 4 Push Jerks
3 Hang Squat Cleans + 5 Push Jerks
2 Hang Squat Cleans + 6 Push Jerks

*Overhead*
Build to a Heavy:
1 Strict Push Press

*Bike Conditioning*
30 Minute Recovery Effort

----------


## tarmyg

Training Volume is on another planet at the moment. One of my employees did not handle the Police training very well so I am covering him in the bootcamps until we figure something else out. We always run the bootcamps and perform all exercises ourselves so I have basically added three bootcamp session on top of my existing training. Got this picture from yesterday's training, the commandos were complaining it was too hard, LOL!



*Today's training

Bench Press*
1x5 @ 45kg
1x5 @ 55kg
1x3 @ 65kg

1x3 @ 77.5kg
1x3 @ 87.5kg
1x14 @ 100kg (Max amount of reps at that weight)

5x10 @ 55kg

*Decline Dumbbell Press*
1x11 @ 40kg
1x8 @ 40kg
1x10 @ 36kg

*Pec Deck*
1x11 @ Max Weight
1x8 @ Max Weight

*Cable Tricep Pushdowns*
3x11 @ Some Weight and Drop Setting at last set

*Cable Bent-Over Triceps Extensions*
2x8 @ Some Weight and Drop Setting at last set

*One-Arm Reverse Pushdowns*
2x8 @ Some Weight

*Standing Barbell Curls*
2x11 @ Some Weight

*Concentration Curls* 
2x? @ Some Weight

----------


## tarmyg

Today was a fuckfest. Forearms that have not hurt in well over a year gave up after my first part of the workout. Not sure why but I had to stop my workout and just rest. Luckily we were three today so we could do this one as planned. Was damn fun because you could literally sprint as fast as you could and get through it. Awesome.

*Conditioning*
Teams of 3
AMRAP 20:
7 Alternating Dumbbell Snatches - 22.5kg
10 Calorie Row
7 Burpees over Barbell

----------


## tarmyg

Today's workout went fine. A bit short on time but I got it all done. The shoulder is still fucked so I am going to redo my PT treatment right away and try to not FUCK IT UP this time.

*Pull-ups*
3 Rounds, Not For Time:
30 Calorie Row
2 Sets of 25% Pull-ups

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 20:
30 Dumbbell Snatches - 22.5kg
30 Box Jumps - 24"
30 Calorie Row
30 Toes to Bar

*Snatch Deadlift*
5×2 @ 80kg
*NOTE:* 5 Seconds to move from floor to knee-level. Stand, drop the bar, and reset for the second repetition.

*Back Squat*
On the Minute x 5:
5 Back Squats – 125kg

----------


## tarmyg

Today's training was slightly over the top. I just started laughing in the middle as my quads literally gave up on the Assualt Bike. No matter how much I was thinking, "it's in your head, it's in your head" my legs would not move faster. All in all, it was an amazing workout. Felt on fire.

*Strict Handstand Push-ups*
13 Strict Handstand Push-ups 
Rest 1:00
10 Strict Handstand Push-ups
Rest :45
5 Strict Handstand Push-ups
Rest :30
3 Strict Handstand Push-ups
Rest :15
2 Strict Handstand Push-ups

*Conditioning*
8 Rounds, On the 3:00
21 Calorie Row
100 Meter Wreckbag Sprint - 32.5kg

*Conditioning* 
AMRAP 3:00
3 Calorie Bike, 3 Barbell-Facing Burpees
6 Calorie Bike, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
9 Calorie Bike, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees

Rest 3:00

AMRAP 4:00
3 Calorie Bike, 3 Barbell-Facing Burpees
6 Calorie Bike, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
9 Calorie Bike, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees

Rest 4:00

AMRAP 5:00
3 Calorie Bike, 3 Barbell-Facing Burpees
6 Calorie Bike, 6 Barbell-Facing Burpees
9 Calorie Bike, 9 Barbell-Facing Burpees

*Midline*
Not For Time:
2:00 L-Sit Hold
2:00 L-Pull-Up Hold
2:00 GHD Hold

----------


## tarmyg

My Clean's have really started to suck. Not sure why but I just am a bit out of practice.

*Barbell Cycling*
Every :90 Seconds x 5
On the 0:00  1 Power Clean
On the 0:20  1 Hang Squat Clean
On the 1:00  1 Squat Clean
From the 1:00  1:30  Change weights + Rest

Round 1  54kg
Round 2  63kg
Round 3  67.5kg
Round 4  72.5kg
Round 5  77.5kg

Rest 1:30 (7:30-9:00)

On the Minute x 5  1 Heavy Squat Clean - Stuck to 60kg, simply could not get this to work today.

*Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
20 Hang Power Cleans
20 Front Squats
20 Push Press
Rx  43kg

*Recovery*
25 Minute Recovery Effort - Rower, did 5500m

----------


## tarmyg

So these arms are supposed to compete with the crazy monster fuckers in the new competition thread. Should be fun!!!

----------


## tarmyg

Decent training yesterday. Quads have been somewhat on fire this week but except for my Cleans, that suck, my conditioning is getting better.

*Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
10 Front Squats - 83kg
20 Wall-balls - 10kg
50 Double Unders

*Kipping Handstand Push-ups*
5 Rounds:
Every 2:00 (On the 0:00, 2:00, 4:00, 6:00 and 8:00):
Row 25 Calories
Any Time remaining, Max Kipping Handstand Push-ups

*Deadlift*
4 Sets of 15:
Unbroken Deadlifts - 102kg
Finished in about ~2-minutes

----------


## tarmyg

Had a really good session today. As long as I stay away from activating the shoulder in a certain way I am good to go. Since there is less than 80-days to competition season this shoulder could, potentially, prevent me from winning my group like I did last year. Time will tell!

*Ring Muscle-Up Practice*
3 Sets:
25% Max Ring Muscle-Ups
8 Barbell-Facing Burpees
20% Max Ring Muscle-Ups
8 Barbell-Facing Burpees
15% Max Ring Muscle-Ups
Rest 3:00 between sets

*Conditioning*
For Time:
1500m Row
100 Double Unders 
50 Calorie Bike
100 Double Unders 
1500m Row

*Pausing Snatch Deadlift*
5×2 @ 105kg
Pausing 5 seconds 1" off floor

*Back Squat*
On the Minute x 5:
5 Back Squats  130kg

----------


## tarmyg

Damn decent training today. I feel like I can push much harder now than just a few weeks back. Not sure why but I am much more focused on the conditioning part. Figured that since I can not control my shoulder I can control conditioning and make that the best it can be.

*Strict Handstand Push-ups* 
18 Strict Handstand Push-ups, Rest 1:00
16 Strict Handstand Push-ups, Rest :45
14 Strict Handstand Push-ups, Rest :30
12 Strict Handstand Push-ups, Rest :15
10 Strict Handstand Push-ups

*Conditioning*
For Time:
20 Power Cleans - 65kg
20 Barbell-Facing Burpees
20 Front Squats - 65kg
20 Barbell-Facing Burpees
20 Squat Cleans - 65kg

*Midline*
3 Sets, Not For Time:
20 GHD Sit-Ups
10 Hip and Back Extensions

*Recovery*
5k Row

----------


## tarmyg

Pulled my groin muscle today, not too bad but can not squat properly so will take time off on lower body parts until that is completely healed up.

----------


## tarmyg

Not long until we start the competition here on the forum. I can not really increase training in any way so all changes will have to come from nutrition and some gear, should I decide to use any extra. At this time I am just going to keep it real simple and focus on nutrition. 

Today's training.

*Thruster*
On the Minute x 10
1 Squat Clean Thruster - 52kg

*Conditioning*
Weight - 43kg
AMRAP 8: 
3 Thrusters
3 Toes to Bar
6 Thrusters
6 Toes to Bar
9 Thrusters
9 Toes to Bar

Finished 15 Thrusters and 15 Toes to Bar on the second.

*Row Conditioning*
On the Minute x 16 (4 Rounds)
Minute 1  18 Calorie Row
Minute 2  15 Calorie Row
Minute 3  12 Calorie Row
Minute 4  Rest

*BOOM!!!!!!!!*

----------


## tarmyg

Yesterday I went to my old gym and ran Back, Chest, and Arms. I generally never record these workouts here in the log for some reason.

Today was a good day. I was able to do snatches (using just the barbell) without any shoulder pain. That felt amazing. I also did overhead squats, oh how I have missed not doing these for 3-months. I was weak AF and only did 2 sets of 10 at 62kg but hey, better than a kick in the balls.

*Hang Squat Snatch*
Every 1:30 x 5 Sets:
Hang Power Snatch
Overhead Squat
Hang Squat Snatch
*NOTE:* Used only barbell

then

7 Minutes to Build to Heavy Hang Squat Snatch
*NOTE:* Moved to a "heavy" 40kg :-) The big thing is of course, no pain :-)

*Overhead Squat*
2 Sets of 10 - 62kg

*Wallballs*
Alternating On the Minute x 10
Odd: 10 Wallballs
Even: 30 Double Unders

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 20:
27 Calorie Row
21 Chest to Bar Pull-Ups
15 Burpee Box Jumps - 24"
9 Clean and Jerks - 62kg

*Active Recovery*
5K Row

----------


## tarmyg

I had a great session today. My added cardio is starting to have an effect only 1-week in. Conditioning is going to be top notch on February 22. BOOM!!!

*Strict Handstand Push-ups*
Alternating On the Minute x 12
Odd  18/15 Calorie Row
Even  Max Strict Handstand Push-ups in: 40 Seconds

*Pause Front Squat*
Build to a Heavy Single
I did an easy 125kg with a 2-second pause at the bottom. A crazy increase from my last test. Easily doing 135kg FS now as 1RM.

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 5:
21-15-9
Kettlebell Swings - 32kg
Front Squat - 62kg
Calorie Bike

Rest 5:00

AMRAP 5:
21-15-9
Kettlebell Swings - 32kg
Front Squat - 52kg
Calorie Bike

*Active recovery*
25-minutes on Assualt Bike at conversation pace

----------


## tarmyg

Another good day!

*Barbell Conditioning*
On the Minute x 5
5 Touch and Go Power Clean and Jerks - 52kg

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
15 Power Snatches - 34kg
30 Double Unders 
15 Wall Balls - 10kg
30 Double Unders

*Midline*
2 Rounds:
50 AbMat Sit-Ups
20 Hip and Back Extensions

----------


## tarmyg

Decent workout today the day after Christmas! Had quite a bit of champagne and wine yesterday, so it was a bit slow, to be honest, but I'll be on fire for the next few months.

*Power Snatch*
3-Position Power (High Hang, Knee, Floor)
1 Set @ 40kg
1 Set @ 50kg
3 Sets @ 60kg
NOTE: Being very careful here with the shoulder.

*Conditioning*
27-21-15-9:
Wallballs - 10kg
Sumo Deadlift High Pulls - 35kg
Box Jumps - 24"
Push Presses - 35kg
Calorie Row

*Midline*
2 Sets, Not For Time:
10 Strict Toes to Bar 
15 Good Mornings - 35kg

----------


## tarmyg

Honestly felt like I was dying today and so did the other guy I am working out with. Not sure what was going on but I just pushed through to finish the scheduled workout but at the end, boy, not an easy day!

*Deload Week*

*Handstand Pushups*
2 Rounds:
AMRAP 1:00 – Strict Dead-stop Handstand Push-ups
Rest 1:00
AMRAP 1:00 – Strict Handstand Push-ups
Rest 2:00 between rounds

*Squat Clean*
3-Position Squat Clean (High Hang, Knee, Floor)
1 Set @ 65kg
1 Set @ 70kg
3 Sets @ 75kg

*Conditioning*
3 Rounds:
15 Chest to Bar Pull-Ups
12 Barbell Facing Burpees
9 Squat Cleans - 62kg

----------


## tarmyg

Another crap day. Body just feels tired and I am not sure why as I just had time off around Christmas.

*Deload Week* 

*Conditioning*
AMRAP 15:
60 Double Unders
30 Wallballs - 10kg
15 Deadlifts - 112kg

*Romanian Deadlift*
4 Sets of 7 @ 100kg
Following each set, complete 15 GHD Sit-Ups

----------


## tarmyg

The first day of the diet. Not any specific compounds I am taking but diet is Ketogenic Diet combined with IF. I eat between 12 PM - 9 PM. Got a company delivering all my meals so that is working well. Sticking to 2,500 kcal. Will not change that as I feel like crap on lower.

*Conditioning*
For Time:
30 Box Jumps - 24"
30 Chest to Bar Pull-ups 
30 Kettlebell Swings - 24kg
30 Front Squats - 52kg
30 Toes to Bar
30 Push Press - 52kg
30 Deadlifts - 52kg
30 Wallballs - 10kg
30 Burpees
30 Double Unders

*Back Squat*
5 Reps @ 136kg
2 Reps @ 141kg
5 Reps @ 136kg
2 Reps @ 146kg
5 Reps @ 136kg
2 Reps @ 151kg
Rest as needed between

*Recovery Conditioning*
5K Row

----------


## tarmyg

Currently logging in this thread http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...mpetition.html

----------


## tarmyg

Ending this log! Its purpose has run its course.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ending this log! Its purpose has run its course.


Are you going to start a new one?

----------

